#ubuntu-ops 2007-02-26
<elkbuntu> heya mako :)
<popey> apokryphos: yes, i was at fosdem
<popey> just got back
<nixternal> how were the KDE talks :)
* nixternal ducks the flame
<mako> nixternal: hola
<nixternal> well hello there mr. Mako
* elkbuntu pouts at mako
<elkbuntu> ignore me why don't you
<mako> elkbuntu: hey, hows it going
<mako> elkbuntu: give me a minute to respond
<elkbuntu> you've had 27! :
* elkbuntu hugs mako
<elkbuntu> im good :)
<mako> elkbuntu: oh, i missed that, sorry
<mako> a bit distracted, working on the the official book revision
<elkbuntu> ooh cool
<elkbuntu> hmm... i wonder if the book shop still has the copy of the edgy revision i ordered. i sort of forgot to go get it last month
<eagles0513875> can anyone help me unban myslef from the #ubuntu channel
<raf256> eagles0513875: what was that commend you gaved
<nalioth> eagles0513875: why are you banned?
<eagles0513875> a person by the name of Faust_c gave me a command that apparently banned me from the channel and since i didnt know what the command was i used it thinking it would make the bots laugh but i banned myself
<eagles0513875> i dont remember the command he gave me raf
<eagles0513875> i was given a command which apparently banned myself from the channel by Faust_C
<gnomefreak> he was banned for spamming ubuntu rules
<nalioth> eagles0513875: yes, you've said that.
<nalioth> ah
<gnomefreak> i banned him earlier today
<eagles0513875> i was not spammin
<eagles0513875> i was askin for help
<gnomefreak> @btlogin
<Ubugtu> An error has occurred and has been logged. Please contact this bot's administrator for more information.
<nalioth> oh yes
<gnomefreak> damnit
<eagles0513875> good
<nalioth> eagles0513875: come back tomorrow, you were spamming
<eagles0513875> i was
<eagles0513875> how was i i only asked a question 2 times in the chat
<gnomefreak> sorry cant get into bt atm as you can see above to show logs
<eagles0513875> unless someone hacked my comp
<nalioth> eagles0513875: i have logs of you disrupting the channel
<eagles0513875> can u send to me
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: you repeated ubuntu rulez maybe 10+ times before i banned you
* raf256 wants the log as well
<eagles0513875> all i did was ask a question cuz i needed help 2 times
<eagles0513875> then probably the command that Faust gave me caused me to spam the room
<PriceChild> eagles0513875, You definately spammed the channel with that statement a dozen times or so
<nalioth> eagles0513875: bans are 24 hours as a rule, please come back tomorrow
<eagles0513875> ok
<nalioth> use this time to think about running strange commands
<eagles0513875> lol ya
<raf256> eagles0513875: what irc client?
<eagles0513875> xchat which im on now
<eagles0513875> was able to get in ther for a bit a lil bit earlier
<raf256> it supports loops/scripts?
<eagles0513875> talk in pm raf
<raf256> hmm no I was just a bit curious eagles0513875 :)
<eagles0513875> ok lol
<raf256> wine?
<raf256> wtd
<raf256> *wtf
<raf256> eagles0513875: why are you using wine? there are dozen of decent LINUX irc clients
<eagles0513875> lol im not using wine its cuz im trying to get windows based game to work on here
<eagles0513875> its world of war craft lol
<raf256> btw, here on freenode I reccomend to use less lol ;)
<raf256> take care
* raf256 ->work();
<gnomefreak> he did ask a question but started shortly after it
<eagles0513875> well im sry
<eagles0513875> anybody know much bout wine in here
<PriceChild> eagles0513875, this is not a support channel
<raf256> there is a #wine channel
<eagles0513875> really
<eagles0513875> ok later all
<raf256> erm I ment #winehq
<gnomefreak> lol
<raf256> I catched him again and redirected :P
<raf256> funny fellow
<plex0r> hi can i be unbanned from #ubuntu now its been like 2 weeks
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* gnomefreak waits for troll
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, I remember that guy.... can't remember him being a troll but things change :(
<gnomefreak> he was clearly doing it
<gnomefreak> i gave him benifit of doubt to start with
<PriceChild> Yeah I'm not debating him being a troll now :)
<gnomefreak> oh i know
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, he's in -effects :)
<gnomefreak> thats the first time ive seen him
<gnomefreak> btw beryl never been ported for windows :)
<PriceChild> You're telling me? ;)
<gnomefreak> windows == javas lookglass
<gnomefreak> the hp guy said he had it on windows thats what clued me into troll
<PriceChild> I'm trying to remember the name of this cross platform thing... Toyd?
<gnomefreak> maybe
<gnomefreak> i dont remember i know ther eis one but it was garbage
<PriceChild> Its never been released yet
<gnomefreak> ah
<PriceChild> http://www.toyd.org/
<gnomefreak> in comming nalioth if your still up
<nalioth> gnomefreak: ?
<gnomefreak> HP_Vue: has complaint
<gnomefreak> hes trolling #ubuntu with i have beryl on windows i warned him than removed him than banned him
<PriceChild> He's also claiming PM spam from a user in #ubuntu
<HP_Vue> gnomefreak and PriceChild, I can talk for myself
* PriceChild steps away
<HP_Vue> First of all, Ikonia is spamming me in PM, and I can provide a PM if needed
<gnomefreak> HP_Vue: yes you can but since you didnt see nalioth ask what i was telling him
<HP_Vue> What?
<nalioth> HP_Vue: can we help you with something?
<HP_Vue> yes
<HP_Vue> First of all, Ikonia is spamming me in PM, and I can provide a screenshot if needed
<HP_Vue> Second of all, I brought up be using a beryl-like program on windows
<HP_Vue> And I got kick banned
<nalioth>  HP_Vue ##windows is for windows discussion
<nalioth>  and /ignore NICK works wonders
<gnomefreak> i warned you before removing you
<HP_Vue> Ok, thats all they had to say, and I thought beryl was a linux related topic
<ikonia> is someone pinging me
<ikonia> my names lit up
<ikonia> didn't realise I was still in this channel
<ikonia> I must have left this open since yesterday
<PriceChild> HP_Vue, programs "like beryl" on _windows_ are very offtopic for #ubuntu
<HP_Vue> Who am I having this conversation with>
<HP_Vue> nalioth, regardles, isn't spamming someones PM a server offence?
<nalioth> HP_Vue: you have /ignore
<nalioth> stops any communications from $NICK in its tracks
<plex0r> can i be unbanned?
<nalioth> plex0r: why were you banned?
<plex0r> i cant remember it was a long time ago
<plex0r> probably copying and pasting my question
<plex0r> or saying a cuss word
<plex0r> i forgot
<plex0r> probably cussing knowing me
<nalioth> ok, have a nice day
<nalioth> cussing doesn't help anything, you know
<plex0r> thank you!
<plex0r> yes well i was just frustrated with the 64bit installer
<plex0r> i think there is an issues with dual cores and 64bit
<plex0r> but not sure
<nalioth> well, whatever the issue is, cursing has no effect on it (except to excite other folks for no reason)
<plex0r> k mate
<gnomefreak> nalioth: he was banned for cussing a few times (i looked it up on bt when he asked the first time)
<plex0r> whats bt?
<PriceChild> bantracker
<gnomefreak> Seveas: when you get time @btlogin is broken.
<PriceChild> which bit?
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: @btlogin is the command
<PriceChild> I was just curious as to what's broken? :)
<gnomefreak> it errors i dont know what is wrong with it
<gnomefreak> @btlogin
<Ubugtu> An error has occurred and has been logged. Please contact this bot's administrator for more information.
<PriceChild> Ahh ok... !worksforme :P
<ikonia> ha ha ha ha
<ikonia> love the use of a factoid
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: pong
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: You wanted to know if I was around about four hours ago, not sure what about.
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: get back to work
<nalioth> no time for socializing. . .
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: I would, if I knew what the work was.  ;)  If you can teach me about moving the location for images in a deb in /usr/lib to /usr/share without confusing the program, or have other PPC buddies that could try building and see if they get the same error, drop by -motu and we'll chat.
<nalioth> just the voluntary box for you, my dear
<nalioth> you must supply the brains
<tonyyarusso> Got brains.  Brains seek knowledge to fill with.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, how did MybEvil_ in #u earn the !ohmy? Merely saying "porn" doesn't rate, really.
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: well, chattering about it a bit does
<tonyyarusso> !familyfriendly might be more like it
<nalioth> how bout !offtopic ?
<tonyyarusso> that too
<Madpilot> meh. "I'm wondering how to play a media file that happens to be porn" doesn't rate any of the tells, IMO.
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: ping me tomorrow if it still applies
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v essy]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v essy]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v essy]  by ChanServ
<crimsun> is +q working properly? I _am_ using the correct syntax, I hope ->     /mode #ubuntu +q *!*@hostmask
<Mez> crimsun, you getting messages when you've +q'd someone ?
<crimsun> I don't get anything, but the modesetting doesn't appear to work in the channel at all
<nalioth> crimsun: which channel?
<crimsun> #ubuntu
<crimsun> [/mode #ubuntu +q *!*@74-131-112-92.dhcp.insightbb.com] 
<nalioth> crimsun: you quieted shrimpy1?
<nalioth> if so, it worked properly
<crimsun> I tried, but backscroll verifies that it wasn't successful, as his paste continued
* nalioth looks at the big picture
<crimsun> I ended up using /kick
<nalioth> no, it stopped as soon as you entered it
<nalioth> perhaps you are / were lagged or something
<crimsun> hmm
<crimsun> ok, well, if it's working, I'll just chalk it up to lag
<crimsun> thanks anyhow, sorry for the trouble
<Dictionary> hi there, i just have had an issue in you chat
<Dictionary> iv been banned because a friend desided to try to see how long untill he got banned from your #ubuntu   line and its all because i left gaim open... you be please to know now im locking my computer when friends are over but i need u to unblock me im fairly new at ubuntu and theres alot i need help with....
<Dictionary> PLEASE I BAGE YOU...
<Dictionary> if i dont have this imscrewed...and i know im just one less person to help but im a happyuser of ubuntu and trust me this wont happen again... iv warned himandtold him that he is never again alowed to use my computer without methere...
<Dictionary> ANYWHO please read and email me back on your desition... it would be a great help
<Myrtti> If you could just wait
<Dictionary> ok
<Myrtti> I know nothing about the issue, but you have to have patience
<Dictionary> this was an email i was just pasteing it because i found out it was rejecting it
<nalioth> Dictionary: most bans only last 24 hours.  however if you should let your computer be abused further, the bans will last longer if the abuse happens in #ubuntu
<Dictionary> yes i know as read it wont happen again
<Dictionary> but ut has been 24 hours at least i think
<elkbuntu> i've unbanned you. if it happens again, the ban will be for a week.
<Dictionary> ok thank you
<Dictionary> and it wont
<nalioth> !hosts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hosts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nalioth> who pulled this entry?
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, DaSkreech said: !LPI is The Linux Professional Institute which makes professional Level certifications. You can be Ubuntu !certified through them
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
<mneptok>  /invite Seveas #mypants
<mneptok> oops
<Seveas> hi darling
<mneptok> *muah*
<mneptok> Seveas: see the George "Sulu" Takei PSA?
<Seveas> what's that?
<GazzaK> hey Seveas
<Seveas> ola
<mneptok> Seveas: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aA20dKc3kK8  <-- Flash
<Seveas> ROFLOL
<mneptok> :D
<mneptok> Sulu++
<GazzaK> mehhheeee
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> gah... ubot3 is useless if he's not around!
<Hobbsee> hehe
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, want me to remove the full ban too?
<gnomefreak> you can if you think he didnt do it on purpose :)
<elkbuntu> im willing to give a chance
<gnomefreak> k
<elkbuntu> meanwhile, seems kenthomson is up to his tricks being a pita again
<Hobbsee> yet again.
<elkbuntu> <kenthomson> DJAdmiral, i am of the opinion that all software licenses except GPL need to be abused like hell, and its develpers shaken from their shoulders so hard that their teeth rattle!
* elkbuntu rolls her eyes
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, he's warming up now
<elkbuntu> thank goodness, he went of his own volition
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: you know...while he's gone, we could just banforward him to #ubuntu-offtopic...
<Hobbsee> would be the perfect place for him
<elkbuntu> haha... you can put that under your own name
<Hobbsee> he doesnt appear to read topics, doesnt obey the rules, ie, is constantly offtopic.  at what point do we force him to do what he should have done already?
<elkbuntu> feel free to do it
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: where'd you hide the cluebat?
* Hobbsee wants to use it on some customers.
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, what is wrong with LPS?
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: because that pokes, not whacks them to the ground.
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, mug ubugtu then
* Hobbsee notes that "winfieldgold" in a demanding tone is not a greeting, therefore is not a suitable response to "hello"
<elkbuntu> heh
<Hobbsee> stupid bloke
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth_]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> Seveas, see planet. we need to ubugtu that site :
<PriceChild> haha
<elkbuntu> Matthew Garrett once defeated Chuck Norris just using CAPITAL LETTERS.
<elkbuntu> rofl
<Seveas> elkbuntu, that site has some CoC issues :)
<elkbuntu> Seveas, no kidding :
<Seveas> vrms is scared of vmj59
<Seveas> !!
<elkbuntu> Matthew Garrett is upset that he's never appeared on Everybody Loves Eric Raymond.
<elkbuntu> rofl
<elkbuntu> While you read this, Matthew Garrett is killing everybody who submits facts for this website.
* elkbuntu 's jaw is hurting from laughing now
<Seveas> @esr
<Ubugtu> Eric S. Raymond is a vessel of the horny god.
<Seveas> @esr
<Seveas> @config list plugins.mess
<Ubugtu> #delay, #enabled, #offensive, and public
<Seveas> @config channel plugins.mess.delay 0
<Seveas> @esr
<Ubugtu> Eric S. Raymond is Master Foo.
<Seveas> @esr
<Ubugtu> Eric Raymond is treated like visiting royalty by Linux user groups
<Seveas> @esr
<Ubugtu> There is no such thing as proprietary software. There is only a list of programs that ESR hasn't written a Free replacement for yet.
<Seveas> @esr
<Ubugtu> Eric Raymond actually wrote most of the Linux kernel. Linus just took all the credit.
<Seveas> @esr
<Ubugtu> OSI would be better off with Eric Raymond in-charge.
<Seveas> @esr
<Ubugtu> Eric S. Raymond once killed a man using only his bare hands. And a gun, and three bullets.
<Seveas> @esr
<Ubugtu> Eric Raymond always asks <a href="http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html">smart questions.</a>
<Seveas> @esr
<Ubugtu> Eric S. Raymond can fetch his mail without using fetchmail. He just wrote it so the rest of us wouldn't feel bad.
<Seveas> @esr
<Ubugtu> Eric S. Raymond once killed a man using only his bare hands. And a gun, and three bullets.
<Seveas> @esr
<Ubugtu> Eric Raymond swift-boated Fedora to push the Freespire agenda
<Seveas> @esr
<Ubugtu> Eric Raymond wishes the interview with Microsoft had gone better, and that Google would return his calls.
<Seveas> @esr
<Ubugtu> Eric Raymond is one of the senior technical cadre that makes the Internet work
<Seveas> @esr
<Ubugtu> Eric S. Raymond is smarter, stronger, more handsome, and humbler than you.
<Seveas> @esr
<Ubugtu> Eric S. Raymond keeps his guns loaded because pulling the trigger without a round chambered would violate Amazon's "one-click" patent.
<Seveas> @esr
<Ubugtu> Eric S. Raymond would prefer the risks of private nukes to the disarmament of the civilian population. Actually, he'd prefer private nukes to just about anything.
<elkbuntu> you reject mjg but not esr? wtf?
<Seveas> @esr
<Ubugtu> Eric Raymond studies Aikido, but Tove can kick his ass.
<SportChick> w 28
<Seveas> elkbuntu, the esr facts are not nearly as non-coc as the mjg59 ones
<elkbuntu> are you looking at the facts or the virtual mjg?
<mneptok> the smart questions doc is actually useful.
<Seveas> elkbuntu, both
<elkbuntu> oh well. off to bed now. cyas
<elkbuntu> wtf.. elesr skipped over the fedora thing and went to stallman and cuba :-/
<elkbuntu> we wanted that this week dammit
<apokryphos> popey: ah ok, didn't see you on the stand. Though people on it changed anyhow
<apokryphos> many interesting talks to see ;-)
<popey> what stand?
<popey> I wasnt on any stands
<apokryphos> Ubuntu one
<popey> there wasnt an ubuntu stand
<popey> there was an ubuntu-be one
<apokryphos> booth/stand
<Seveas> hi apokryphos
<apokryphos> hey Seveas
<apokryphos> popey: ?
<popey> there wasnt an "ubuntu" "official" stand, more of an info point setup by the belgian loco team
<popey> IMO its a little different
<popey> but I am just being pedantic.. /ignore me
<apokryphos> everyone saw it as the Ubuntu stand :P
<apokryphos> and there were non-Belgian people on it :P
<popey> I had a problem with most of the stands there
<mneptok> d'oh! stupid Flanders.
<apokryphos> other things learnt at FOSDEM were Miguel convincing me that all GNOME people really love proprietary software ;-)
<popey> walk up and there were 3-4 people sat behind them on laptops
<popey> not looking up, not talking to people
<popey> for a LOT of the time
<popey> thats not the way to run a stand
<apokryphos> crazy stuff. His talk was all about a proprietary game engine written in Mono... on OS X
<Seveas> popey, heh, gentoo stand being an excellent example :)
<popey> happens every year
<popey> indeed
<apokryphos> didn't really see that
<popey> compare it with what we did at the linuxworld expo last year
<apokryphos> most stands had 3/4 people on laptops, and then one or two ready to talk
<popey> people came up and we talked to people
<apokryphos> linuxworld expo is a business event, though
<popey> I found most stands unapproachable
<apokryphos> so it sucks :P
<Seveas> popey, the belgians didn't properly organise anything. We (the 2 dutch people) improvised a bit
<popey> no, not the section we are in apokryphos
<popey> we are in the org village
<popey> it was execllent
<popey> we had a great stand - one of the busiest in the show
<apokryphos> last time I went to the Olympia expo I was really really bored
<popey> :) Seveas
<popey> maybe apokryphos
<popey> but thats when attending - we were manning the stand
<popey> its completely different
<apokryphos> was also quite interested to see Debian taking my/our idea and launching debian-community.org :)
<popey> we were busy pretty much 100% talking to people, answering questions
<apokryphos> popey: cool
<apokryphos> Seveas: popey: favourite talk?
<Seveas> keith p
<Seveas> didn't see much else
<apokryphos> argh, I missed that. He seems like a great speaker though
<popey> Either OLPC or the Debian on small devices
<apokryphos> I'll watch the video sometime soon though, anyhow
<apokryphos> yeah, OLPC is great
<popey> the Simon Phipps talk seemed like one big PR stunt for Sun IMO
<popey> Yeah, Jim Gettys clearly knows his stuff about the OLPC and their target audience
<apokryphos> I learnt a few things though, so it was ok
<popey> 1.5 Billion children in the target age group
<apokryphos> yeah, crazy. So much freakin' stuff to think about when designing it
<apokryphos> though still... they ended up going for Gecko instead of KHTML :/
<popey> good :)
<popey> khtml blows goats
<apokryphos> spoke to him about it with my brother, and his reasons were on the whole unimpressive :P
<popey> i have proof
<apokryphos> popey: err... KHTML has 1/10 of the code of Gecko
<apokryphos> and he seemed to really really prize slimming things down
* popey is joking :)
<apokryphos> ;-)
<PriceChild> We haven't got some random mode in #ubuntu on have we? Why do people keep popping up in -unregged ?
* apokryphos investigates
<apokryphos> seems fine, and not sure why they're there, but I'll keep an eye on it now
<PriceChild> ok :)
* SportChick peeks & hides
* PriceChild chases
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<echosyp> will someone unban me from #ubuntu please :)
<apokryphos> @btlogin
<apokryphos> echosyp: you were banned for being abusive and profane.
* GazzaK looks at bantracker, checks for kicks & gazzak, gets scared
<effie_jayx> hey guys what is the port we should log onto ... I am logging using 6667...
<PriceChild> 6667 is fine, but 8001 will prevent a lot of vulnerabilities you may or may not have
<Seveas> PriceChild, only if one is a lot :p
<effie_jayx> thanks :D
<PriceChild> Seveas, maybe there's some we don't know about 8-)
<PriceChild> and Seveas I can still reproduce that alt. nick bug!
<Seveas> PriceChild, you can't
<Seveas> the bots' intrnal database just isn't updated yet
<PriceChi1d> hmm ok....
<PriceChi1d> when's it get updated? :P
<mneptok> later.
<PriceChild> :)
<PriceChild> brb
<mneptok> later.
<GazzaK> did we have some trouble recently with a user called gayguynumber4?  (the nick rings a bell)
<PriceChild> GazzaK, can't find him in any of my logs
<GazzaK> ummm sure I saw his nick recently (as in he was in trouble)
<GazzaK> um, nevermind then
<GazzaK> i'll keep an eye out
<PriceChild> Not in bantracker either :)
<GazzaK> it might not have been ubuntu related
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, Anubi1 said: !qtparted is a program ?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<idefix_> I kindly ask you to remove the ban over me to #ubuntu-nl.. I promise I won't brag anymore and talk about non ubuntu matters... verontschuldig mij alstublieft
<idefix_> does anyone here have the athority to do that?
<idefix_> authority*
<PriceChild> idefix_, I'd advise you talk to the op who banned you first
<idefix_> he is not here now, his name is defrysk
<PriceChild> defrysk.
<idefix_>  defrysk :No such nick/channel
<idefix_> do you know him?
<PriceChild> Not personally. How long ago was it set?
<nalioth> idefix_: i suspect you need to wait for Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> nalioth, idefix_ can get a k-line before being allowed back in :)
<gnomefreak> incomming
<gnomefreak> or not he wants to discuss it with me (where his isnt getting anywhere
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> idefix_: no its not good but i would say that you broke a rule maybe you shouldnt have.
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: I'm here now, fyi, if you still have a question for me
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: oh asac wanted to meet you ;) hes in #ubuntu-mozillateam
<tonyyarusso> ah, righto - it is Monday, isn't it?
<gnomefreak> yep :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<echosyp> would someone unban me from #ubuntu
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, xBill said: ubotu: does is work the same with feisty ?
<echosyp> what
<tonyyarusso> tritium: This seems to be one of yours.
<echosyp> ...
<echosyp> :(
<tonyyarusso> echosyp: Did you previously go by funStick?
<ompaul> echosyp, is this typical of you: edit >> *** you, i hadnt cussed since the first time
<ompaul> echosyp, and st* ,,,,,
<ompaul> echosyp, you need to talk with apokryphos
<ompaul> echosyp, actually are you also known as funstick?
<echosyp> i give out shells on my computer
<ompaul> not clever
<echosyp> which i learned isn't smart
<ompaul> well the user with your id is still registered as abusive - you will have to talk with  apokryphos
<echosyp> k
<echosyp> if im registered on freenode, someone else can't use my nick can they?
<ompaul> not from your ip at any rate
<ompaul> if your identified
<echosyp> would giving out a shell let someone know my password?
<ompaul> depends on how you set up the box
<ompaul> but the fact is that you need to talk with apokryphos
<echosyp> i know, just trying to figure out what happened
<nalioth> Seveas: noted.
<ompaul> nalioth, just reading mail back soon - know that one
<ryanakca> can someone update the topic in #ubuntu+1 please?
<nalioth> update it to what?
<ryanakca> ( Remove   " | Compiz/Beryl will not work until X is fully merged." from the end of the topic )
<ryanakca> the new xserver-xorg-core hit the repos today
<nalioth> go ahead
<nalioth> ryanakca: you have the conn, proceed
<ryanakca> done....
* ryanakca isn't sure if the merge is finished though, but I do know beryl works
* ryanakca checks
<ryanakca> yes, it has been...
<ryanakca> nalioth: remove the X.Org is being merged part too, please : )
<nalioth> ryanakca: you can deop yourself when done
<ryanakca> yep
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ryanakca> cheers
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
* GazzaK hides from Hobbsee 
* Hobbsee boots GazzaK 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, poningru said: !bcm is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ompaul> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ompaul> search broadcom
<ompaul> !search broadcom
<ubotu> Found: 43xx, broadcom
<ompaul> !tell poningru about 43xx
<LinuxFest182> this the ubuntu IRC correct?
<PriceChild> !tor | LinuxFest182
<ubotu> LinuxFest182: The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<LinuxFest182> this ubuntu IRC correct?
<PriceChild> LinuxFest182, No.
<PriceChild> LinuxFest182, You have been re-directed here.
<LinuxFest182> !tor
<ubotu> The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<LinuxFest182> lost... how do I get into ubuntu IRC?
<PriceChild> LinuxFest182, Either use a "proper" irc connection or get cloaked.
<LinuxFest182> I don't have an IRC client on my windows machine so I'm using IRCatWork.com
<tsmithe> then the latter is the correct path
<LinuxFest182> I need access to beryl help IRC
<LinuxFest182> how? I'm a "n00b"
<PriceChild> LinuxFest182, please /join #ubuntu-effects
<ikonia> why is it "noobs" (I hate that term) always want beryl
<LinuxFest182> This IRC doesn't seem to be working right either... when I send a message it takes minutes to appear
* ikonia shudders
<tsmithe> lag?
<PriceChild> LinuxFest182, because you're using a cgi:irc client and haven't enabled javascript maybe? I don't know.
<ikonia> PriceChild: well you should know - thats your job
<ikonia> .....apprantly
<ikonia> apparantly
<PriceChild> ikonia, Hehe... its not my job :)
<ikonia> ooooh how wrong you are
<ikonia> you make think so - the community disagrees
<PriceChild> ikonia, This is voluntary
<ikonia> I know, I'm teasing
<ikonia> everyone expects operators to be all knowing and available 24x7
<mc44> PriceChild is my deity
<PriceChild> Hehe ok :)
* PriceChild huggles mc44
<ompaul> ikonia, unless they are me - then they expect the unexpected
<PriceChild> haha
<ikonia> ompaul: are you the spanish inquisition ?
<ompaul> ikonia, much worse than that
<ikonia> is there worse ?
<ompaul> ikonia, I am something completely different
<PriceChild> There's always worse
<PriceChild> until you get to ompaul of course....
<mc44> ompaul is the satan to my PriceChild
<ikonia> ompaul: I thought you where just a good wholesome irish guy
<ikonia> full of the joys of life - etc etc etc
<ompaul> ikonia, Muhahaha!
<ikonia> I guess I'm WELL off the mark
<ompaul> mc44, I was punnless today -
<mc44> ompaul: eek, losing your superpowahs?
<ikonia> ompaul: I am of course teasing
<ompaul> mc44, superpunz
<ompaul> haha
<ompaul> ikonia, we know this and will forgive in 3.142 seconds
<ikonia> I like an exact response
<ikonia> nice
<ompaul> ikonia, I have forgotten already :)
<ikonia> super
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> colbert, Here for a test?
<colbert> yes
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: go ahead and test him ill remove ban if you let me know if he passes
<PriceChild> I can't do the unbanning myself, but if no other #ubuntu ops say Hi in the next few minutes /join #pricechild and we'll check that you're fine.
<PriceChild> hehe
<gnomefreak> :)
<PriceChild> colbert, /join #pricechild
<PriceChild> please :)
<colbert> I did
* gnomefreak goes to look for ban
<gnomefreak> ummmm i dont think he was fowarded
<gnomefreak> i see a mute on his hostmask
<colbert> PriceChild you are actually who I am looking for !
<gnomefreak> 162 - #ubuntu: ban  %*!*@CPE00195b25196b-CM0017ee63c076.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com [by
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, He's good :)
<PriceChild> Odd.....
<gnomefreak> let me keep looking
<colbert> PriceChild: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268645 <-- I am trying this guide of yours !!
<gnomefreak> differnet numbers
<colbert> I do not understand the 2nd step
<PriceChild> He's definately forwarded gnomefreak according to ban tracker
<colbert> Please can you help me
<gnomefreak> ok keeps looking
<PriceChild> colbert, yes one second... lets just get you into the support channel first
<colbert> Ok
<PriceChild> 	colbert!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, its not far from the top in the list... I just found it :)
* gnomefreak started at bottom :(
<colbert> Sorry I don't understand I have done something wrong ??
<PriceChild> hehe :)
<PriceChild> colbert, nothing at all don't worry :)
<PriceChild> !dcc | colbert
<ubotu> colbert: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<colbert> Ohh ok thank you :] 
<gnomefreak> colbert: you should be ok to join #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> please try and let me know
<colbert> Ok I am there
<gnomefreak> i saw
<gnomefreak> ty
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> !tor | linux4ever
<ubotu> linux4ever: The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
#ubuntu-ops 2007-02-27
<ubotu> In ubotu, cables said: no, pt is <reply>  Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: you like that factoid ;)
<PriceChild> Well it saves them asking where they are and getting scared :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<yipe> hi everybody :)
<yipe> wasn't my ban supposed to be for a week? I think we're overdue
<nalioth> yipe, we are keeping up.
<yipe> really?
<nalioth> yes, really.
<yipe> oh, then how long has it been? You know, so I know when I can come back.
<yipe> I thought I was banned weekend before last
<nalioth> you'll be back, when you can enter
<PriceChild> hehe
<SportChick> eager beaver
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<LinuxFestno182> hey I need some help creating a partition for installing ubuntu onto
<Kamping_Kaiser> try #Ubuntu
<LinuxFestno182> thats what i tried
<LinuxFestno182> typing /join #ubuntu brought me here
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah, your behind an irc proxy
<LinuxFestno182> I'm on IRCatWork.com I don't have IRC on this desktop PC
<LinuxFestno182> what do I do? no one in any channel I'm able to join will help me
<Kamping_Kaiser> your hostmask has been blocked because ts been used for abusing the chanel
<Kamping_Kaiser> i sugest (if you have time) you wait (here) and someone who knows will explain the situation to you
<Kamping_Kaiser> as for your question, the installer should do it fine.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> heh
<Madpilot> hmm?
<tonyyarusso> err
* SportChick tackles tonyyarusso 
* tonyyarusso brushes off and looks about bewildered
<mneptok> Madpilot: i like the proxied IRC user that's proxied "because they're at work" asking for tips on installing Ubuntu.
* Mez dances
* Madpilot dist-upgrades... 1145 packages, 803Mb, 40+min of download remaining...
<Mez> you gotta love it when people send you to press conferences as a reporter
<mneptok> makes more sense than sending you to a press conference as a stripper.
<tonyyarusso> . . . .
<effie_jayx> XD
<Madpilot> mneptok, trying to change the meaning of "press pass", are you?
<Mez> mneptok, :P
<Mez> apokryphos, ping
<ubotu> In ubotu, jott said: !you. But that is intentionally!
<Madpilot> I sometimes wonder when we'll get the first person intentionally spamming -ops via the bot...
<tonyyarusso> heh
<Myrtti> when idiots realize that they are echoed here?
<Myrtti> not that many people even know this channel exists
<Madpilot> yay for us, the lurking ops of Ubuntu
<Myrtti> indeed
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: Do you happen to have access to a PPC machine?
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: yup
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: Would you mind if I hit you up to test building a package a few times over the next few days?
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: creating a .deb?
<mneptok> or configure/make/etc?
<mneptok> (or both)
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: Creating a .deb from an Ubuntu source package, preferably using pbuilder.
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: my Debian packaging fu is not great, so it's not water off a duck's back. so i can't promise my availability.
<mneptok> but i can poke as time permits
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: The work is all on my end - all I need you to do is issue a command and either pastebin the errors, or say "Woot, it works!".
<mneptok> if it's just pbuilder, np
<tonyyarusso> cool
<nalioth> ,mneptok dpm
<nalioth> mneptok: don't do it
<mneptok> nalioth: then he owes me a favor.
* mneptok gestures to his pocket
<mneptok> come here, tony. there's a good boy.
* nalioth throws a mouse in the pocket
<tonyyarusso> gah
<tonyyarusso> well, bedtime for me
<Madpilot> the ban I just set in #ubuntu should be permanent - someone has dumped a spambot into the channel repeatedly
<nalioth> annotate the bantracker?
<Madpilot> sure. remind me what the URL is?
<nalioth> http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/
<Madpilot> hmm, Seveas has tweaked the UI of the bantracker again, I see... I can't add comments for some reason
<nalioth> Madpilot: @btlogin
<Madpilot> @btlogin
<Madpilot> thanks, forgot about that
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v alindeman]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
<dyrne> looking to be unbanned from ubuntu+1.  its inconvenient going through another shell account and i wasnt spamming.. well it was an accidental spam
<elkbuntu> but then you evaded the ban?
<dyrne> well no i havent needed to get in channel since but i might
<elkbuntu> i advise against it
<dyrne> i was copying my motd file to new system that has ascii art and when i rightclicked in cygwin it pasted it from clipboard:)
<elkbuntu> ban evading will only lead to more ban time and for both hostmasks, plus is a freenode policy breach iirc
<dyrne> how long is ban may i ask?
<elkbuntu> dyrne, how long ago was it?
<dyrne> last week. not sure what day
<elkbuntu> bans usually only last a day, but it seems the op forgot to unban. you're unbanned now.
<elkbuntu> now behave yourself
<dyrne> thanks :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> Gawd, why so much scrolling...
<PriceChild> #ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> yeah
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, and now no-one's joining -unregged... :P
<tonyyarusso> Ya, I don't get it.
* tonyyarusso blames mneptok 
* SportChick blames tonyyarusso 
* GazzaK blames PriceChild 
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: Wait for it - I want to see if my script works in unregged.
<PriceChild> hehe ok
<tonyyarusso> cool
<tonyyarusso> That'll go every five minutes until I get back from eating breakfast.
<PriceChild> lol :)
<effie_jayx> all of you are to blame ;) :D
<GazzaK> nice script
<tonyyarusso> On Freenode, is there a way to kick multiple people on the same line, and if so, with what syntax?
<apokryphos> tonyyarusso: there isn't, but you could probably easily make an alias for it
<tonyyarusso> apokryphos: ok
<apokryphos> in kvirc I can do something nice like foreach(%nick,$str.split(",",$0)) and then I can /k one,two,three
<apokryphos> though for kicking in -unregged I just use the very easy GUI ;-)
<apokryphos> select -> kick with reason
<tonyyarusso> That's what I'm trying to mimic, essentially.  I have a script, but it does it as /kick nick1 nick2 nick3, which doesn't work on freenode.
<apokryphos> just make your script take all the inputs and then output like: /kick one ThisReason ; kick two ThisReason ; kick three ThisReason
<tonyyarusso> Yeah
<tonyyarusso> Relay from -offtopic if anyone's interested:
<tonyyarusso> 12:58 -!- bubbtz [n=maltyz@dsl3-p226.intrstar.net]  has joined #ubuntu-offtopic
<tonyyarusso> 12:59 < bubbtz> Can i be unbanned now? It's been months now.
<tonyyarusso> 12:59 < nickspoon> And dell UK aren't even selling them :P
<tonyyarusso> 12:59 < bubbtz> It's me malt
<tonyyarusso> 12:59 -!- bubbtz is now known as malt
<tonyyarusso> ignore the nickspoon line...
<gnomefreak> i think i remember his ban was gonna last a very long time (check with apokryphos i think on that one)
<tonyyarusso> I believe you're right, but wasn't involved.
<gnomefreak> me neither
<apokryphos> yeah, we said we'd review his ban in a bit
<apokryphos> s/a bit/a few months/
<Myrtti> i really really really really really hate public aways
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, ardchoille said: !sysresccd is SystemRescueCd is a Linux system on a bootable CD-ROM. It contains a number of admin tools including gparted and partimage. http://sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<ompaul> !sysresccd is SystemRescueCd is a Linux system on a bootable CD-ROM. It contains a number of admin tools including gparted and partimage. http://sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<ubotu> I'll remember that, ompaul
<ompaul> bet it gets called once in 20 years
<GazzaK> Seeker`, Seeker`` ??? two connections?
<tonyyarusso> Seeker`````
<Seeker``> GazzaK: Got disconnected
<Seeker`> better?
<GazzaK> so are you stealing someone elses connection?
<Seeker`> GazzaK: No
<Seeker`> well, i was, but accidentally
<GazzaK> :p
<GazzaK> yeah yeah
<Seeker`> GazzaK: Why would i steal someones connection when i have a perfectly good one of my own
<GazzaK> umm, 'cos it's fun?
<Seeker`> woo, i am l33t so i can connect to unencrypted wireless?
<mc44> yes
<GazzaK> Seeker`, calm down :p
* GazzaK feeds Seeker` some chill pills
<gnomefreak> Seveas: nalioth ?
<Dragon^masta> Need help with an op banning when I was on topic
<Erunno> Hi there. I just got banned from the #kubuntu channel and I can't imagine why. I don't remember any misbehaviour on my part.
<gnomefreak> Erunno: read the message i gave you
<Erunno> I didn't receive one, sorry.
<Erunno> So, is there any chance I'll learn the reason of my banning ?
<Dragon^masta> yes gnomefreak banned us both
<PriceChild> @btlogin
<Ubugtu> An error has occurred and has been logged. Please contact this bot's administrator for more information.
<gnomefreak> yep i did im getting my logs atm
* PriceChild groans
<Dragon^masta> we where talking about the adv & dis atv of microshaft betewwn linux systems
<Dragon^masta> and also was talking abut the issues of microshaft
<PriceChild> Dragon^masta, that's offtopic for a #*ubuntu channel
<Erunno> Probably because we talked about windows. Banning seems a bit harsh to me without prior warning, even it it was off-topic.
<Dragon^masta> we talking about linux
<PriceChild> Dragon^masta, #ubutnu and #kubuntu are support channels
<Dragon^masta> LINUX is not off topic
<Erunno> At least without prior warning ;-)
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<Dragon^masta> yes someone asked
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Dragon^masta> We had opinions on differnt oses & there functionality
<Erunno> Anyway, is this ban temporary or permanent ?
<Dragon^masta> someone was trying to user kubuntu & wiondoze on same pc
<Dragon^masta> there fore I was helping someone & we where explaiig diffrences
<serbya_boy> hi everybody
<PriceChild> Hi serbya_boy, how can we help
<Dragon^masta> I see tons of others always off topic u dont do dit
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/374888
<PriceChild> Erunno, Dragon^masta, The length of the ban is up to the op.
<gnomefreak> logs from !ops triggger
<serbya_boy> dont touch kosovo!
<Dragon^masta> nobody else was akin help & when they dso I still help them
<gnomefreak> nalioth: Seveas we could really use this cleared up
<Dragon^masta> funny your idea of off topic seems lil lie BS to me
<Dragon^masta> You ban for awnseing a question dont sit right with me or others
<PriceChild> serbya_boy, Please leave if you have no business here.
<serbya_boy> dont touch kosovo!
<Dragon^masta> My buisness isnt done
<serbya_boy> dont touch kosovo!
<serbya_boy> dont touch kosovo!
<serbya_boy> dont touch kosovo!
<serbya_boy> dont touch kosovo!
<gnomefreak> sorry here is the full
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/374892
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@213.244.197.217]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<PriceChild> Dragon^masta, I was not talking to you
<Dragon^masta> oh sorry :P
<PriceChild> No problem :)
<Dragon^masta> if you read my topic I was on & off topic, trying to stay on topic
<gnomefreak> Erunno: if you are able to stay on topic i will unban you
<Dragon^masta> but an explanation of microsoft can be a long 1
<PriceChild> Please be patient and take the the time to calm down. We have the logs and know what went on.
<gnomefreak> Dragon^masta: your gonna stay banned until Seveas or nalioth take care of this due to your pm to me
<Erunno> No problem, it wasn't my intention to break irc rules. Up until know I wasn't even aware of an offtopic channel ;-=
<PriceChild> Dragon^masta, ontopic is "support". Nothing else.
<Dragon^masta> yes I was aked abut windoze & linux
<gnomefreak> Erunno: your clear
<Erunno> Much gracias.
<Dragon^masta> I was explaining the issues of linux & win=blows together
<Erunno> *mucho
<gnomefreak> #
<gnomefreak> 16:24 <    Dragon^masta > from windows 3.1 to now all have alexia or some sort
<gnomefreak> # of spyware without even ever being online
<gnomefreak> ????
<Dragon^masta> me & erro weher comparing the linux kernal to winblows & showing th benifits of a linux os
<gnomefreak> that has nothing at all do to with linux
<Dragon^masta> yes gnome
<gnomefreak> comparing windows and linux === offtopic
<PriceChild> Dragon^masta, You were very clearly offtopic. You were not supporting anyone. Your inability to spell windows is not amusing.
<Dragon^masta> the descution was with kernals & spyware is a big issue, most ppl dont even know there infected
<Dragon^masta> I spell winblows not to be amusing its a fact win blows
<Erunno> Err, I'm still banned from #kubuntu :-D
<gnomefreak> Erunno: you shouldnt be
<Dragon^masta> yasin was trying to install linux on a windows os
<Dragon^masta> IO suggested deleting it
<Erunno> Maybe it just takes a while until the server realizes my unbanning :-P
<Dragon^masta> readign parts of logs you choose to make it look like your abuse was right is not amusing
<Dragon^masta> I went on topic I was banned
<Dragon^masta> thast my point
* PriceChild steps away
<gnomefreak> try again Erunno
<Erunno> Works now. Thanks gnomefreak.
<gnomefreak> i left off the e i think
<Dragon^masta> :P
<Dragon^masta> gnome why u ban me when I went on topic?
<Dragon^masta> no response when I am right, figures!
<Dragon^masta> some support you are
<gnomefreak> i have logs that say you were offtopic after the warnings
<gnomefreak> cant pee anymore :(
<gnomefreak> oh well back to work
<PriceChild> <gnomefreak> cant pee anymore :( ????????/
<GazzaK> that told you
<PriceChild> lol
<PriceChild> GazzaK, we're sorry :(
<gnomefreak> i got up to pee
<gnomefreak> and he bitches and leaves
<PriceChild> haha I didn't want to ask that question now.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<tsmithe> "some support you are" hahaha. it's free damnit!
<GazzaK> gnomefreak, you need a thingy like the astronauts have....
<gnomefreak> ban was only gonna be a couple of mitues
<gnomefreak> minutes but the warning me in pm did it for him
<mc44> GazzaK: a diaper?
<mc44> :p
<GazzaK> mc44, a hoover thingy
<mc44> heh
<nalioth> dragon^masta was quite off topic and rude
<gnomefreak> thats how i saw it too :(
<malt> Hey can i be unbanned from #ubuntu? I took my ban, without evading
<malt> been a month atleast
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: you around?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntuforums, tsmithe said: !omgz is <alias> ohmy
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<Admiral_Chicago> can someone set Ubotu to look at the #kubuntu topic when I say !paste
<Admiral_Chicago> right now, in the kubuntu channel, it says "look at the #ubuntu topic"
<tonyyarusso> !-paste
<ubotu> paste is <alias> pastebin - added by Seveas on 2006-06-17 22:52:19
<tonyyarusso> !-paste-#kubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste-#kubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tonyyarusso> !-pastebin-#kubuntu
<tonyyarusso> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: i think he went overboard on the f your mum comment
<tonyyarusso> lol @ my 25 second lag
<tonyyarusso> s/25/35/
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: ya
<tonyyarusso> It was coming...eventually
<tonyyarusso> !pastebin-#kubuntu is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ubotu> I'll remember that, tonyyarusso
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks tonyyarusso
<apokryphos> malt: you did evade your ban, today, in -offtopic. You joined with a different nick while your nick, malt, was banned.
<ikonia> busted
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: your subdomain's doing well -- nearly 3 gigs bandwidth in the last 10 days or so 8)
<tonyyarusso> subdomain where?
<apokryphos> tonyyarusso: http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com
<gnomefreak> hot damn
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: :) ty
<tonyyarusso> ah
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* tonyyarusso broke the 100 hilights barrier
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-02-28
<jake> hey all
<jake> anyone here that can help me to install a nvidia driver on ubuntu 6.10
<PriceChild> jake, this isn't #ubuntu
<jake> the graphics driver is 7300 gt pci-e 256mb ddr 2
<PriceChild> !proxy | jake
<ubotu> jake: The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<PriceChild> But if you want the nvidia driver... see the pm from ubotu :)
<nalioth> PriceChild: how about !tell NICK about FACTOID ?
<jake> thank you greatly
<PriceChild> Sorry will do that with !proxy next time too.
<nalioth> PriceChild: that was what i was hinting at . . .
<gnomefreak> i think !pricechild is <alias> proxy is a good idea ;)
<apokryphos> nalioth: wanna try to get the Bugtracker going with ubot3 quickly now?
<gnomefreak> ubot3?
<gnomefreak> what happened to 1 and 2?
<apokryphos> ubot3 will be the ubotu alternative
<apokryphos> also loading it up with Ubugtu capabilities now
<gnomefreak> cool
<gnomefreak> ljl's bot died?
<gnomefreak> come to think of it i havent seen him around
<tonyyarusso> LjL's on vacation still I thought.
<gnomefreak> oh
<tonyyarusso> in the Alps
<gnomefreak> noce
<gnomefreak> nice
<nalioth> gnomefreak: ubotu is the first, ubotwo is the second
<gnomefreak> makes sense :)
<gnomefreak> brb
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<jake> hi
<jake> im so confused
<tonyyarusso> !proxy | jake, Azoth
<ubotu> jake, Azoth: The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<tonyyarusso> That should clear it up.
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: can we do !tell NICK about proxy  (we're getting a lot of spammination in here)
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: Sure thing.
<jake> hi
<jake> im confuse
<jake> confused
<jake> am i doing something rong here?
<jake> i got on a irc at work
<nalioth> jake: you are using a cgi gateway to use irc.  we do not allow folks on cgi gateways in #ubuntu
<jake> oh ok
<jake> can u make a exception
<jake> lol
<jake> because im on linux
<jake> and i dont know how to get on irc other than here
<jake> sry
<jake> and i need help
<jake> im wasting my time trying to do it on my own
<PriceChild> jake, If you're on ubuntu have you tried using gaim? Its pre-installed.
<tonyyarusso> jake: You could get a project cloak to use at work as well.
<jake> yea
<jake> whats this server
<tonyyarusso> jake: irc.freenode.net
<PriceChild> jake, irc.freenode.net 8001
<jake> what one?
<nalioth> PriceChild: he'll still be using the cgi gateway
<nalioth> jake: they're both the same
<zortog_> is this for helpin ubuntu?
<nalioth> !tell zortog_ about proxy
<tonyyarusso> zortog_: See your msg from ubotu.
<PriceChild> nalioth, I suggested gaim... thought he was going to connect using that?
<nalioth> PriceChild: he'd still be locked out at his work
<zortog_> hello, i have two problems... 1. when i use the boot iso i burned my screen gets all freaked out after it loads when i click install or run
<nalioth> zortog_: join #ubuntu-offtopic please
<zortog_> kk
<PriceChild> nalioth, I guess I mis-understood. I read it as he had managed to get on irc at work, but at home he can't as he didn't know how and so just used ircatwork...
<jake> so
<nalioth> PriceChild: i'm confused to, he said he was at work
<jake> no
<jake> im at the site
<jake> ircatwork.com
<nalioth> jake: your xchat should be configured to automatically connect to us here
<jake> ok
<tonyyarusso> (Did Edgy have XChat?)
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: um, yes.  it's irssi they let go from the default
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: Ah.  It's not in Feisty, so I couldn't remember.
<PriceChild> !proxy > Flaky (see the message from ubotu)
<Flaky> Can someone help me my school blocks IRC and I need to use IRC@work to connect to the support channel
<nalioth> Flaky: are you at school now?
<Flaky> yes at college
<nalioth> Flaky: tried using port 8001 ?
<Flaky> Yes I am at college
<Flacky> Yes I am at college right now
<gnomefreak> gaim is the only irc or any chat client installed by default now :(
<tonyyarusso> It's sickening
<tonyyarusso> Flacky: but have you tried the alternate port?
<Flacky> Yes they use traffic shaping
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyy]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<malt> apokryphos hey i was never banned from offtopic? and the reason my name was different was because i was letting another person use my pc
<malt> and irc chat name was different
<malt> As far as i know the ban was mainly set for #ubuntu
<malt> its been a month so can we please unban? And the ban was not all my fault.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<effie_jayx> is jenda ever comming back :S
<nalioth> effie_jayx: let jenda enjoy his vacation
<nalioth> he'll be back soon enough
* Jucato wonders if nalioth takes vacations too
<effie_jayx> nalioth,  is that an equvalent to... "Don't summon him" ? :D
* Hobbsee waves
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee,  no stick of doom?
* Jucato drowns
* Hobbsee attacks effie_jayx with the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
<nalioth> effie_jayx: speak of the devil?
* effie_jayx takes out his light saber and manages to use the force to scape the Stick of Doom
<effie_jayx> :D
<Hobbsee> you cant.
<effie_jayx> :S
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee,  what happens to people that are poked with the long and point stick of doom then :S
<Hobbsee> effie_jayx: DOOM occurs!
<effie_jayx> :S
<effie_jayx> Doom it is then :S
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<ware> there is no spoon?
<Jucato> O.o
<kgoetz> ...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<Mez> tonyyarusso, not got your site up yet?
<tonyyarusso> Mez: Had to figure out how to do database transfer - working on it right now actually.
<Mez> :D
<tonyyarusso> Plus, the machine with the old DB wasn't plugged in until Monday ;)
<Mez> tonyyarusso, see /msg
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez|OnAir]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> dum dee dee
<Mez|OnAir> mneptok listen in :D
<mneptok> URL?
<Mez|OnAir> http://www.gamerpowered.com
<elkbuntu> menptok read up: http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=07/02/20/197251 :
<Mez|OnAir> mneptok - links on the left - or http://www.gamerpowered.com/listen.pls to type into your prefferred player
<mneptok> elkbuntu: already been done. and i replied to a comment.
<elkbuntu> :)
<elkbuntu> haha.. mum was keeping an eye out for it, she just congratulated me
<mneptok> oh, Rammstein.
<pavs> hi i got banned from ubuntu, i am new with bitchx and i typed /ping and i guess i got banned for that.
<mneptok> i.e. Laibach for teens
<pavs> can anyone unban me?
<mneptok> pavs: what did you think /ping would do? what were you trying to do?
<pavs> i wanted to see if i had lag, i didnt know it would ping everyone.
<mneptok> ah, i see.
<pavs> still new with bitchx/linux poking things around. I guess you learn from your mistakes.
<mneptok> pavs: while i unban you, grab this script for bx. it only affects layout, and makes things much more legible.
<mneptok> http://www.holoweb.net/~liam/ftp/ankh.bx/
<mneptok> by Liam Quin (of the W3C) http://www.holoweb.net/~liam/bx/
<nalioth> mneptok: why not advise a more friendly (to everyone) irc client?  >> irssi
<pavs> i want to be geek thats why i want bx :)
<mneptok> nalioth: i have no idea why (s)he made the client choice. recommending a new client is last on the laundry list.
<pavs> i use konversation, when i cant get my way around, by the way i am he. do I run the script frm bx. or just execute it from terminal?
<mneptok> pavs: from inside BX. /eval load /path/to/ankh.bx
<pavs> kools
<mneptok> *much* more readable.
<mneptok> you should be good to go in #ubuntu
<pavs> tnx. I see the differance even though I got an error:
<pavs>  mishap: Your ankh.bx script is not installed properly:
<pavs>           mishap: The file /home/pavs/.BitchX/ankh/themes/plain.bx isn't there, of you don't have permission to read it... check ANKHDIR is set properly in
<pavs>                  the script.
<pavs> oops
<pavs> sorry
<mneptok> you may need to move the folder the script came in to ~/.BitchX
<pavs> i get it the script expected a .Bitchx directory, so all I have to do is create one and put the script inside the directory and execute it.
<pavs> got it
<uberpavs> still banned from ubuntu...
<uberpavs> wy is my nick pavs still there :) I disconnected it
<mneptok> try now
<mneptok> you need to /quit BX if you're in a screen
<mneptok>  /quit
<mneptok> ;)
<mneptok> and that's the end of that chapter.
* mneptok nods
<mneptok> it's true.
<mneptok> most web CGI clients are banned from #ubuntu*
<cbx33> heh
* mneptok nods
<mneptok> got Java?
<cbx33> yeh
<cbx33> the ISP here at the school have blocked everything
<mneptok> http://jirc.hick.org/cgi-bin/launch.jnlp?irc://irc.freenode.net/ubuntu
<mneptok> oh.
<mneptok> munh
<cbx33> does that use port 6667?
<cbx33> or another irc port?
<mneptok> http://jirc.hick.org/cgi-bin/launch.jnlp?irc://irc.freenode.net:8001/ubuntu
<mneptok> try that ^^
<cbx33> checing for latest version..................
<mneptok> (i <3 jIRCii) :)
<cbx33> heh
* cbx33 is just trying to get some help with my laptop
<cbx33> I usually live in IRC but had accepted that I couldn't use it
<cbx33> however my laptop today did something strange in ubuntu
<cbx33> I can't log in in gnome
<mneptok> terminal?
<nalioth> cbx33: join #ubuntu-offtopic and try there please
<nalioth> this is not a support channel for gateway users
<cbx33> sorry nalioth wasn't looking for support here
<mneptok> cbx33: that JNLP work for you?
<cbx33> nah
<cbx33> it'll use a blocked port
<elkbuntu> irssi doesnt require gnome
<mneptok> 8001?
<cbx33> blocked
<cbx33> elkbuntu: true
<cbx33> anyone here in offtopic?
* Mez|OnAir is
<elkbuntu> many of us
<nalioth> cbx33: um, your cloak is not being applied in time
<nalioth> that is why you are coming in here, i'd assume
<cbx33> yeh
<cbx33> i realised that
<cbx33> that's why I identified
<nalioth> i suggest you have your client ''wait'' after identifying to join channels
<nalioth> your Ubuntu cloak overrides gateway cloaks
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
<ubotu> In ubotu, HymnToLife said: no rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous - !kde users can also use !kpackage to handle them).
<mneptok> holycow: we're livin' the dream, baby.
<mneptok> sigh.
<Hobbsee> hey mneptok
<mneptok> GAR!
* mneptok larts a picture of a doomstick with a pointy Hobbsee of mneptok
<Hobbsee> ARRRR!
<elkbuntu> what. the. f
* Hobbsee waves the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  around, and swiftly stabs mneptok with it
<Myrtti> /me shows people the pink oven mitten
<mneptok> hawt
* elkbuntu shows a picture of mneptok to the pink oven mitten, which proceeds to melt.
<Myrtti> hrmhmph
<mneptok> ... into a POINTY STICK OF DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!!!!!11!!!!one!!!!
<Myrtti> sick little bastards
<malt> apokryphos you there?
<malt> I didn't evade though i used same host?
<malt> Like i said someone else used my PC?
<malt> and my perform is set to try to join #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic
<malt> but it still showed me banned from #ubuntu
<malt> So i didn't even try to join that channel
<malt> So can we drop this and unban?
<gnomefreak> malt: he stated 05:08 <      apokryphos+> malt: no, you were bannned in -offtopic as well. And  please please do not attempt to justify your ban in  any way. That is the one thing that will only  prevent you from getting unbanned.
<malt> what?
<malt> I just asked can i be unbanned?
<malt> What's wrong with that? Isn't this the channel for it?
<gnomefreak> in the comment above you tried yet again to justify the ban
<malt> I am only asking
<malt> is all
<malt> its been months
<malt> you would be the same way
<gnomefreak> malt: IMHO bugging apokryphos about the ban will not help you. i would wait for him to remove it. he hasnt forgot about it
<Hobbsee> it has been over a month since the original offense
<gnomefreak> malt: it hasnt been amonth yet
* Hobbsee hasnt been following, after that
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: its been a month now?
<malt> Its been since last december
<gnomefreak> malt: for some reason i could swear it was end of jan.
<malt> might have been first of jan
<Hobbsee> [Fri Jan 19 2007]  [23:01:43]  <malt> watch me evade
<gnomefreak> i know it was after jan 12 because i didnt get home until the 15thish
<Hobbsee> [Sun Jan 21 2007]  [23:29:20]  <malt> I changed nick and it let me in, can you can unban the nick?
<Hobbsee> the main thing was on the 19th
<Hobbsee> he was unbanned for a bit on the 21st, iirc.
<malt> yeah thats over a month
<gnomefreak> this is one ban that i will not remove without apokryphos input. due to the offense but that is just me
<gnomefreak> i == me personally
<malt> and when i did get unbanned other admins thought it was suppose to be banned and would set it again
<Hobbsee> [23:07]  <Hobbsee> yes.  after mroe discussions, i agreed with them.  see, what happens on other irc servers does not relate to freenode, and if people go to another irc server, with no affiliation with a project, by admission, or by hostmask, then they're not bound by the rules of the project.
<Hobbsee> [23:07]  <Hobbsee> you had your chance to deal with the stuff on your irc server - klining the people off it, etc.  and you chose not to.
<Hobbsee> there was logic behind it
<elkbuntu> malt, you were incredibly rude and abusive when the ban was initially placed, then you ban evaded, then ruined a chance to prove yourself. your ban is neither simple nor unwarranted and there is not a whole lot of trust for your behaviour.
<malt> I was sick bad and ill and i got spammed and come back on is all
<malt> Can't i get another chance?
<malt> It's been a month and i haven't evaded. I need to ask some questions in #ubuntu to and i have tryed my hardest not to evade, or make sure no proxys was on.
<gnomefreak> seeing as this ban is not straight forward and kind of complicated i doubt someone will just remove it without checking with apokryphos. So your best bet would be to wait for him (he did tell you yesterday iirc that it wasnt being lifted for a while.
<gnomefreak> )*
* Hobbsee seriously wonders, if malt was unbanned, how long it would be before he got banned for not following the guidelines again
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: can we make a pool for that? ;)
<gnomefreak> s/make/start
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: a pool?
<gnomefreak> a betting pool
<gnomefreak> everyone bets on how long and whatever is in the pot the winners get it
<Hobbsee> ah
<gnomefreak> is LP down again or just slow?
<gnomefreak> apport-retrace is taking forever to get info from bug report :( its been running for 30 minutes and hasnt started retracing yet
<Jucato> gnomefreak: there was an announcement that LP will be down
<gnomefreak> Jucato: it came up after that
<Jucato> ah.
<gnomefreak> 1-2 hours ago it came back up
<gnomefreak> but wondering if it got shut down again
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Kamping_Kaiser]  by ChanServ
<malt> Hobbsee you know it was not all my fault. I doubt i get banned again, unless a admin adds it back again for the same old stuff.
<apokryphos> malt: for one, we did say "come back in a *few* (3-4) months to get this situation revisited
<malt> I didn't see that, when was this?
<apokryphos> and secondly, like I said, trying to maintain that you weren't in the wrong is only going to make us more hesitant on ever lifting your ban
<apokryphos> when you originally appealed
<malt> I was in the wrong, very much so and so was a few others. I was played and i fell in the trap to get banned.
<apokryphos> your actions were completely inexcusable, yes.
<malt> They knew if they spammed me that i would get mad and i did, so i evaded to come back to see why they did it.
<malt> And i am sorry i did that.
<malt> I was even DDoS Attacked, i mean wow.
<apokryphos> ...
<apokryphos> if you come back in a couple of months we might revisit your status on the channels, as it is now, I have no inclination to lift your ban, for the various reasons out there
<elkbuntu> malt, it was not a DDoS attack
<malt> elkbuntu: yes it was a port flood and they admited to it and i got clone flooded.
<malt> I guess though they don't care about there admin's actions.
<elkbuntu> malt, it was a single nmap as a last resort to stopping you as there were no other ways at the time
<gnomefreak> isnt DDoS a server attack not so much personal
<malt> It was illegal and wrong.
<malt> I did wrong to.
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, it's dozens of servers attacking
<gnomefreak> ah
<elkbuntu> malt, no it wasnt. you're nmapped reguarly just by being on the internet
<malt> So if we both did wrong, why can't we just forgive me :(
<elkbuntu> malt, your ports receive superficial scans just by being on IRC
<malt> I really need to ask some questions to about my server in #ubuntu and i have not dared ment or tryed to evade to get in #ubuntu
<apokryphos> (i) these other actions weren't on Freenode, and (ii) even if anyone else did anything wrong, it really wouldn't justify your actions
<elkbuntu> malt, if you're that desperate, try ubuntuforums.org
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> does anyone have a log of malt's original appeal where I/we told him "come back in a few months"? I don't have access to mine.
<elkbuntu> apokryphos, date?
<apokryphos> I really don't know actually, though perhaps I can find out
<apokryphos> @btlogin
<gnomefreak> no but i remember something along those lines
<apokryphos> [13:46:04]  <malt> You know why. DIE IN A FUCKING FIRE YOU KIDDY SON OF A BITCH OK? JUST FUCKING ROT IN HELL. I WILL EVADE AND USE ANOTHER IDENT FROM NOW ON.
<apokryphos> [13:46:12]  <malt> Bye.
<apokryphos> riiiiiight. This guy is not getting unbanned :)
<apokryphos> some people just don't change....
<elkbuntu> was that in PM just now?
<apokryphos> yeah
<elkbuntu> report to a freenode staffer. pm harassment :)
<apokryphos> he was appealing in PM, then that..
<GazzaK> apokryphos, he seems like a lovely bloke
<apokryphos> not so charming =)
<GazzaK> i'd love to meet him in a pub, thrilling convo
<elkbuntu> he's been in and out of #ubuntu alot actually according to my logs for february, various hosts but with the nicks malt and maltz
<elkbuntu> Feb 05 07:02:01 *       maltz (n=wutz@a.b6.344a.static.theplanet.com) has joined #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> Feb 05 07:02:33 <maltz> sup
<elkbuntu> Feb 05 07:41:24 *       maltz has quit (":o DID I JUST QUIT?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?")
<apokryphos> hm, I see malt is banned, but not malt*. Fixing.
<elkbuntu> bubbz and bubbtz seem to be other nicks for him
<apokryphos> banning it too
<elkbuntu> Feb 08 14:49:36 *       maltz (i=malty@12-218-115-78.client.mchsi.com) has joined #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> Feb 16 19:43:58 *       maltz (n=host@221.151.112.115) has left #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> Feb 20 13:47:27 *       maltz (n=host@hlfxns01bbg-142068071232.dhcp-dynamic.ns.aliant.net) has joined #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> are other hosts
<elkbuntu> wtf is this kid's definition of ban evasion if he doesnt consider this so?
<apokryphos> [13:40:53]  <malt> I did wrong, and I took a while of a ban and I have not even attempted to evade even though i know how to.
<apokryphos> ..despite him saying that
<apokryphos> he really just can't be trusted
<elkbuntu> precisely
<elkbuntu> the feb 05 ones are your proof it is actually him though
* apokryphos nods
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Kamping_Kaiser]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, skywalker said: !microsoft is a virus
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgwork]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> nalioth, prod
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntuforums, beniwtv said: !!!! compiz is working !!!!
<maxamillion> PriceChild: hiya pricey
<PriceChild> hey maxamillion
<PriceChild> how goes?
<beuno> hey, I'm set as a channel's contact, and I want to remove access from someone who I added with the same ammount as me (30)
<beuno> how can I do that?  (chanserv doesn't really like me doing that)
<apokryphos> beuno: what channel?
<beuno> #ubuntu-ar
<apokryphos> what's the exact error you get?
<apokryphos> I don't really recommend having many people with 30, by the way ;)
<beuno> -ChanServ- [Sapote]  matches an access level higher than your own
<beuno> apokryphos: I realize that now  :D
<apokryphos> depends on how you have your channel setup. Have you identified with ChanServ?
<apokryphos> beuno: not because of that, but just because there's no need for people to be 30 unless they should add ops
<apokryphos> which should be rare
<beuno> apokryphos: yes, I need to brush up on my IRC admin skills
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> if you identify with ChanServ, you should then be able to change any access levels
<beuno> I don't see a command to identify in "help"
<beuno> how would I do that?
<apokryphos> syntax is /msg chanserv identify #channel password
<tsmithe> /msg chanserv identify <channel> <passoword>
<tsmithe> pah apokryphos :P
* tsmithe wanted the brownie points
<gnomefreak> no brownie points for passoword
* apokryphos hands tsmithe some nevertheless
<apokryphos> heh
<gnomefreak> password 5 brownie points
<beuno> that did it, thatnks apokryphos
<gnomefreak> ok time for me to get ready for tomorrow.
<tsmithe> \o/
<tsmithe> gnomefreak, mrgh
<tsmithe> i was trying to type fast cos i knew apokryphos would otherwise beat me... didn't know he would nonetheless :P
* apokryphos sends tsmithe off for some more touch-typing practice :)
<tsmithe> pah
* tsmithe goes away
<PriceChild> hehe
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<DawnLight> hello
<PriceChild> !proxy > DawnLight (please see the pm from ubotu)
<tsmithe> PriceChild, is that really gonna work?
<tsmithe> with the brackets and all?
<PriceChild> !bot > tsmithe (yes it does as far as i know)
<tsmithe> wpw
<tsmithe> *wow
* PriceChild smiles
<apokryphos> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob or SportChick! I could use a bit of your time :)
<apokryphos> malt is ban-evading again
<apokryphos> now under "baker5" nick
<apokryphos> he says he'll keep doing it, and that he's got 500 proxies
<apokryphos> [19:45:59]  <baker5> I will wait a few and random come back in on another ident and rpoxy
<apokryphos> [19:44:13]  <baker5> rofl i been here for hours ^^ See You powerless fuck. I was trying to be nice and obey your rules, but fuck no. You just want to be set in your on ways kid.
<tsmithe> PriceChild, that's op abuse!
<apokryphos> etc
<tsmithe> better
<Myrtti> that's evil
<apokryphos> [19:51:41]  <baker5> rofl i already back in there
* apokryphos sighs, no staffers online
<PriceChild> Am i being paranoid... <ZLOTYPOSHIEE> ;] 
<tsmithe> PriceChild, listen to my lecture damnit!
<PriceChild> apokryphos, ^ (not tsmithe's commend)
<apokryphos> PriceChild: can't be sure
* tsmithe refuses to commend PriceChild on his lack of attention
<PriceChild> Yeah can't be sure... but I'd be willing to bet :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ErunnoToo> Could somebody disconnect my account "Erunno" from the server ? I just lost connection and can't log back under that nick.
<ErunnoToo> Not that it's a big deal ;-)
<GazzaK> could you not ghost it?
<GazzaK> /msg nickserv ghost erunno "password"
<ErunnoToo> Thanks, just learned something new.
<GazzaK> :-)
<GazzaK> !tor
<ubotu> The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<GazzaK> just checking :-)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> !herd3
<ubotu> To download Feisty Fawn Herd 3, visit http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/herd-3/ - read the release notes at http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/herd3, and consider doing the tests at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing
<tsmithe> !herd5
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about herd5 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tsmithe> !herd4
<tonyyarusso> !herd4 is To download Feisty Fawn Herd 4, visit http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/herd-4/ - read the release notes at http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/herd4, and consider doing the tests at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about herd4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> I'll remember that, tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> !no, herd3 is <alias> herd4
<ubotu> I'll remember that tonyyarusso
<tsmithe> tonyyarusso, what about herd5 in preparation for tomorrow?
<tonyyarusso> !herd5 is coming out very soon - change this note when it does ;)
<tonyyarusso> tsmithe: getting there :)
<tsmithe> :D
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, Why've you aliased herd3 to herd4? :s
<tsmithe> so people update?
<tsmithe> !herd5
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: To match !herd3, etc.
<ubotu> herd5 is coming out very soon - change this note when it does ;)
<tonyyarusso> !herd2
<ubotu> herd4 is To download Feisty Fawn Herd 4, visit http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/herd-4/ - read the release notes at http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/herd4, and consider doing the tests at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing
<tsmithe> \o/
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: Convention?
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, Ah I get it... so they always get the latest one :)
<PriceChild> Sorry
<ubotu> In ubotu, HymnToLife said: no hostname is <reply> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname . WARNING! Make sure your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: yup
<PriceChild> !hostname
<ubotu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
* PriceChild gets confused...
<tonyyarusso> good call
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: are you changing that?
<PriceChild> Its got me confused, but if you agree with it then yeah?
<PriceChild> I just think it could be clearer...
<PriceChild> what's the point in changing /etc/hostname if you don't change /etc/hosts as well?
<tonyyarusso> None.  Hence HymnToLife saying to edit both, and then also double-check that they match
<tsmithe> PriceChild, may i be unbanned?
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, but hymntolife only mentions the first file in the first half?
<tonyyarusso> wait...
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, I'd agree to the second half edition... but am a bit :S about the missing bit in the first half.
<PriceChild> edition -> addition
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: so fix both :)
<tsmithe> well, do both?
<tsmithe> tonyyarusso, *high-five*!
<PriceChild>  Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<PriceChild> So like that?
<tonyyarusso> ya
<PriceChild> !-hostname
<ubotu> hostname has no aliases - added by Seveas on 2006-06-19 14:52:04
<PriceChild> (just checking ;) )
<PriceChild> !no hostname is <reply> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<ubotu> I'll remember that PriceChild
<PriceChild> Sorted? :)
<tonyyarusso> Hope so :)
<tsmithe> PriceChild, may please i be unbanned?
<tsmithe> (not the addition of the please)
<PriceChild> tsmithe, If you promise to be good
<tsmithe> *note
* tsmithe promises
<PriceChild> Cross your heart?
<tsmithe> and hope (not) to die
<tsmithe> is that right?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntuforums, tsmithe said: !environmentalism-#ubuntuforums is <reply> jdong doesn't environmentalism. Please don't mention it here. (Or if you do, be warned that an angry jdong will beseech you otherwise)
<ubotu> In #ubuntuforums, tsmithe said: !environmentalism-#ubuntuforums is <reply> jdong doesn't like environmentalism. Please don't mention it here. (Or if you do, be warned that an angry jdong will beseech you otherwise)
<Pricey> @lart tsmithe
* Ubugtu smacks tsmithe with a big clue-by-four
<tsmithe> oi!
<tsmithe> i think it's a good factoid!
<tsmithe> Pricey, ain't ya gonna add it?
<Pricey> I'm not no.
<tsmithe> whys then, then?
<scythetleppo> hi
<scythetleppo> I'm installing vista then gentoo then ubuntu on the same machine
<tsmithe> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<scythetleppo> should I just leave the third partition as unallocated until I do ubuntu's install?
<tsmithe> please, please, please don't install vista
<tsmithe> i beg you
<tsmithe> for freedom's sake
<scythetleppo> It's the free version
<tsmithe> and this isn't a support channel
<tsmithe> !tor | scythetleppo
<ubotu> scythetleppo: The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<scythetleppo> oh where's the
<scythetleppo> hang on
<tsmithe> and there is no free version
<scythetleppo> yes there is
<tsmithe> it's time-limited
<tsmithe> or illegal, or a pre-release
<tsmithe> in any case, i highly advise you think again about installing it
#ubuntu-ops 2007-03-01
<scythetleppo> is there a ubuntu support channel?
<Pricey> scythetleppo, You have  been re-directed here.
<Pricey> scythetleppo, We do not allow proxy users into the main channel without "cloaks".
<nalioth> scythetleppo: please connect directly to freenode if you are able
<nalioth> due to abuse, gateway users are not allowed in #ubuntu
<scythetleppo> oh I see what you're saying
<scythetleppo> cuz im using irc@work
<scythetleppo> I can't use any ports so I have to use the http irc =/
<scythetleppo> since I'm at school
<nalioth> port 8001 doesn't work?
<scythetleppo> i can't even ping
<scythetleppo> lemme check
<scythetleppo> nope... 'Error: I could not see your service on unknown on port (8001)'
<scythetleppo> i cant download torrents or irc or do other various things
<ompaul> a good admin then doing what they should
<scythetleppo> well it's our servers and then they are run through ipcop and then through another school, with their ipcop too, plus all kinds of blockage.. =] ] 
<scythetleppo> alright well I'll go with another flavor cuz I might need support and I can't be going home everytime I want to irc =/
<scythetleppo> see ya thanks
<Pricey> scythetleppo, Your best bet is then to get cloaked
<Pricey> :(
<nalioth> too much work being done here
* nalioth elkbuntu just /remove the paster
<PriceChild> nalioth, Could you remove the dcc ban on livingdaylight_ ?
<livingdaylight_> and livingdaylight
<nalioth> is he clean?
<PriceChild> Yup :)
<PriceChild> finally............ ;)
<nalioth> are YOU clean?
<livingdaylight_> i had a bath this morning
<PriceChild> hehe I showered earlier 8-)
<PriceChild> nalioth, see... isn't "clean" so much shorter to type? :P
<livingdaylight_> i normally use livingdaylight
<PriceChild> livingdaylight_, the ban did livingdaylight*
<PriceChild> Thanks nalioth :D
<livingdaylight_> thanks PriceChild
<livingdaylight_> i wonder how long this will hold
<livingdaylight_> because i've been through this already once
<PriceChild> livingdaylight_, Well obviously you went back to 6667 :) Not our fault :P
<livingdaylight_> no, i have ubuntu servers set to 8001 also, but it bans me
<livingdaylight_> PriceChild, shall i come in under ubuntuservers?
<livingdaylight_> you'll see
<PriceChild> livingdaylight_, I managed to disconnect you though :)
<PriceChild> livingdaylight_, the ubuntu server just goes to irc.freenode.net However you connect to freenode, make sure its on port 8001
<livingdaylight_> yea, but that was freenode
<livingdaylight_> well there was a guide that said to use ubuntuserver in xchat and put the line you gave me which i did
<PriceChild> Ah well you're definitely fixed now :)
<PriceChild> freenode and ubuntu irc are the same
<livingdaylight_> oh, ok
<livingdaylight_> oh,well whatever, i'm confused, but it works now so...
<livingdaylight_> thanks again
<PriceChild> woo :)
<livingdaylight_> gonna leave this chanel now....its a bit creepy here :d
<PriceChild> Haha
<livingdaylight_> ^^
<effie_jayx> creepy ???
<effie_jayx> lol
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* effie_jayx hides from Hobbsee ...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* Hobbsee looks around innocently...
<effie_jayx> :(
<effie_jayx> :D
* Hobbsee continues to look around innocently...
<Hobbsee> effie_jayx: i didnt do it.  whatever it was.
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee,  don't worry bud ... it was the long pointy stick of doom and stuff :D
<Hobbsee> effie_jayx: no, otherwise then the removal message would have been DOOM!
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee,  ok... I'll file a bug on launchpad ;)
<Hobbsee> hah
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v kgoetz]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth_]  by ChanServ
* cbx33 wants to disable frequency scaling on a machine
<cbx33> is this possible?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i think so. look at powernowd, and perhaps /proc/ (i forget where exactly :S)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<GazzaK> !tor
<ubotu> The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<daviey> Hi, can i join the 'unaffiliated' project? ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> !cloaks | daviey
<ubotu> daviey: Tor & other common anonymizing proxies get abused to attack & spam Ubuntu channels, so they're blocked. Get a cloak from Freenode instead, and stop wasting your time with Tor: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<daviey> Kamping_Kaiser, I understand that - but i really wanted to join the 'unaffiliated' project
<GazzaK> daviey, it's not a project
<Kamping_Kaiser> daviey, tehn you dont understand, or your a troll
<daviey> Kamping_Kaiser, i'm certainly not a troll; but i understand that it is a 'project cloak' so i was told to ask here
<daviey> (by GazzaK )
<GazzaK> no daviey, I never said @unaffiliated was a project, I said it was a cloak
<mneptok> daviey: in any event, this channel cannot help you
<daviey> thanks GazzaK - now i look the fool!
<daviey> bye
<GazzaK> mneptok, oops, you try to help, and they throw it back at ya
<mneptok> GazzaK: wait 'til they ask to borrow the car. or give the cat genital warts.
<Seveas> nalioth / SportChick either of you around?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* GazzaK tickles Hobbsee (morning)
<Hobbsee> hey GazzaK!
<LP002> hi guys....I've just put a second graphics card into my machine
<LP002> argh
<LP002> wrong channel
<LP002> sorry again guys
<Hobbsee> cbx33: hehe,t ry again
<cbx33> yeh got it fixed now
<cbx33> trying to setup a dual head machine
<Hobbsee> :)
<cbx33> but not sure how to get he information for the second graphics card
<cbx33> you don;t know doyou?
<Hobbsee> nope
<cbx33> like the BUSID etc
<cbx33> rarg :p
<Kamping_Kaiser> cbx33, tried `X -configure`?
<cbx33> Kamping_Kaiser: no
<cbx33> I've backed up my xorg config
<Kamping_Kaiser> cbx33, try it :P
<cbx33> ok
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: don't have my scripts :(
<popey> cbx33: lspci?
<cbx33> popey: YAY
<cbx33> you're here
<popey> :)
<popey> uhm, yes
<cbx33> so
<cbx33> once i have that information
<cbx33> like
<cbx33> 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE] 
<apokryphos> why is there support going on in here?
<cbx33> sorry...
<Kamping_Kaiser> apokryphos, my smile :)
<apokryphos> Kamping_Kaiser: #ubuntu please
<Kamping_Kaiser> no thanks, i'm not after support
<apokryphos> Kamping_Kaiser: as in, help them in #ubuntu please instead.
<Kamping_Kaiser> apokryphos, oh, no thanks anyway.
* Kamping_Kaiser returns to lurking
<cbx33> sorry apokryphos was my fault
<Tm_T> apokryphos: Mooh.
<apokryphos> Tm_T: quack
<apokryphos> cbx33: no problem, just ask in #ubuntu :)
<Hobbsee> !search xvid
<ubotu> Found: fixvideo, screencast-#ubuntu-effects, fixvideoresolution, x, xvid, xgl-#ubuntu-effects
<Hobbsee> !search xvidicap
<ubotu> Found:
<Hobbsee> !search xvidcap
<ubotu> Found: screencast-#ubuntu-effects
<apokryphos> you're searching factoids :P
<apokryphos> you need !find
<Hobbsee> !find xvidcap
<ubotu> Package/file xvidcap does not exist in edgy
<Hobbsee> !find xvidicap
<ubotu> Package/file xvidicap does not exist in edgy
<popey> Hobbsee: get it from xvidcap.sf.net
<Hobbsee> hrm
<popey> there is a .deb there
<cbx33> !xvidcap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xvidcap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> popey: nah, someone else was asking about it
<mneptok> apokryphos: it's been $number days. hasn't this gone on long enough? i swear, i'm not a bad guy.
<cbx33> it does exist
<popey> well tell them then
<mneptok>  /m apokryphos i'm really sorry. please let's forget it?
<apokryphos> mneptok: since you asked so nicely, ok.
<mneptok>  /m apokryphos I KILL YOU!
<apokryphos> :O
<GazzaK> kick im
<mneptok> lather. rinse. repeat.
<apokryphos> set it on a cron ;)
<mneptok> jesus, now that you mention it ...
<mneptok> *shuddder*
* Hobbsee gives mneptok a BOOT TO THE HEAD.
<mneptok> REBOOT!
* GazzaK gives mneptok he.....eeek, sorry
* Hobbsee reboots mneptok 
* mneptok 's BIOS is corrupted
<Kamping_Kaiser> yay! mneptok has to go for repears
<Kamping_Kaiser> ... did i say that out loud? ;P
<mneptok> Kamping_Kaiser: duh. haven't you been paying attention?
<mneptok> if it's not obvious i need repairs, you may need some, too.
<mneptok> fortunately, my boss is a quack.
<mneptok> 19:03 -!- jbailey [jbailey@modemcable178.77-70-69.static.videotron.ca]  has quit [Orthodox medicine has not found an answer to your  complaint. However, luckily for you, I happen to be a quack.] 
* Kamping_Kaiser is perfectly disfunctional thanks
<PFA> hey guys, i'm going "straight to the top" on this one. how do you pronounce "ubuntu"?
<popey> *I* pronounce it oo-bun-too, some other pronounce it oo-boon-to, others oo-boon-too
* popey doesn't really care 
<Kamping_Kaiser> PFA, its on the website... not sure we count as 'the top'
<PFA> well seeing as that it's an actual *word*...
<Kamping_Kaiser> oo-boon-too is given on the website
<popey> yeah, "grass" is an actual word, some pronounce it "graaaas", some "gras"
<popey> it makes no difference to me how people pronounce it
<Kamping_Kaiser> yay for dialects
<popey> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<popey> words are all about conveying meaning, i would know what you mean if you said oo-boon-too, oo-bun-too or yoo-bonn-too..
<popey> so long as you spell it "Ubuntu" :)
<PFA> OK, but don't shoot yourselves when there's a TV ad and they mispronounce it! :D
<PFA> cya.
<popey> heh
* popey notes that by mentioning "mispronounce" he totally didn't get it
<GazzaK> yo bunt you
<popey> I'll bunt you in a minute! :)
<GazzaK> yay
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_0
<popey> er
* popey takes it to prv
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe
<mneptok> i pronounce it "boobs"
<mneptok> just to be ... *mysterious*
<GazzaK> mneptok, you boob too?
<mneptok> when i can.
<popey> boobs \o/
<apokryphos> odd petty squibbles in #ubuntu, curiously enough. Might be worth keeping an eye out. I'm going to meet the Mez ;-)
<popey> apokryphos: tonight?
<apokryphos> right now 8)
<apokryphos> if you're around, you should come by too =)
* popey is not around
* popey is round
<popey> thank you for offering
<apokryphos> some people are keysigning
<apokryphos> ok, no worries :)
* apokryphos out
<elkbuntu> apokryphos, kenthomson is a persistant troll
<mneptok> aha! popey!
<popey> uh-oh
<elkbuntu> popey!
<mneptok> i *knew* i remembered that nick.
<popey> eeek
* elkbuntu pounces on popey
<popey> mneptok: from where?
* popey runs
<mneptok> <sabdfl> who's up next?
<mneptok> <popey> o/ please
<mneptok> <popey> in office alone
<mneptok> <popey> getting scared
<popey> :)
<popey> that was a scary day
<popey> ubuntu membership and alone in the office
<mneptok> you have ones that aren't?
<popey> a few
<elkbuntu> popey, the ones that dont involve thinking about mneptok?
<mneptok> what god(s) do you worship, and what do they require of me?
<popey> is that a serious question mneptok ?
<mneptok> if you have non-scary days, yes. ;)
<elkbuntu> popey, unless he's talking in #ubuntu, dont take anything he says seriously
<mneptok> except when i talk about hurting people.
<mneptok> and ponies.
<popey> oh ok then
<popey> \o/ ponies
<elkbuntu> uh oh
* popey is going to have a scary day today
* popey is going to install whitebox linux
<popey> sshhhh, don't tell sabdfl
<popey> note we all start talking when apokryphos (the boss) leaves
<Kamping_Kaiser> s/boss/grump?
<mneptok> you said rump in front of a girl!
<mneptok> AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA.
<mneptok> sorry.
<Kamping_Kaiser> ......
<Seveas> mneptok, DON'T HURT PONIES!
<GazzaK> ponies, I want one
<effie_jayx> ponies?
<GazzaK> well one would do
<GazzaK> All I want is to make it into glue
<GazzaK> ahha, that rhymes
<mneptok> o/~ all i wanna do is make some glue. i'll find a pony, grind up his little hooves. o/~ (sorry Sheryl Crow)
<popey> nice
* Seveas hands mneptok a real 
<mneptok> you kids and yer Unicode
<popey> \o/ utf-8
<popey> 
<popey> lovely
<Seveas> 
<Seveas> hah
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
<tespppp> how to listup all files in a directory?
<popey> ls
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Whoa its a LjL! :)
<LjL> you think? hmm well yeah, you're probably right. though it might just that his computer managed to kill him and took over his irc personality. but of course, not.
* GazzaK hides
<Seveas> it looks like an ljl
<Seveas> it smells like an ljl
<Seveas> it tastes like an ljl
<Seveas> so it must be an ljl :)
* GazzaK licks LjL 
<GazzaK> tastes like chicken
<LjL> @lart 28 Seves and GazzaK
* Ubugtu thwacks Seves and GazzaK with a BIG POINTY HOBBS OF DOOM
<LjL> so, did i miss anything funny?
<GazzaK> yes
<GazzaK> just before you joined
* LjL ponders reading the logs from the past week... and decides against it. in about 3.5 milliseconds
<PriceChild> hehe
<PriceChild> LjL, There's now an ubot3
<LjL> yup i know, i dialled in once or twice
* PriceChild can't think of anything else very interesting
<GazzaK> I stalked PriceChild - thats interesting
<PriceChild> yeah but that's not new
<effie_jayx> LjL,  i'm so telling Hobbsee you took his stick...
<effie_jayx> :D
<Seveas> his?
<LjL> its
<Seveas> let's hope hobbsee doesn't read that....
<effie_jayx> Seveas, :S
<effie_jayx> I will get DOOM :O
* Seveas thinks so
<effie_jayx> Seveas,  mean you... :(
<Seveas> I'm not mean
<Seveas> just realistic
<effie_jayx> well actually yesterday i got booted from this channel... and Hobbsee stated that it was some malfuction with the stick
<elkbuntu> effie_jayx, hobbsee is a cool geeky aussie chica like me
<Seveas> you're not cool
<effie_jayx> so I went and filled a bug on Launchpad :D
* elkbuntu pouts at Seveas
<elkbuntu> Seveas, did you read my article yet?
<Seveas> no
<Seveas> I'v been insanely ill
<elkbuntu> :(
<GazzaK> awww
* elkbuntu cuddles Seveas better
<effie_jayx> Seveas,  hope you feel better
<Seveas> why do you think I missed the CC meeting?
<elkbuntu> it's linked from my blog when you're well enough
<Seveas> at 21:00 I simply collapsed
<elkbuntu> Seveas, i figured for the same reason you missed the irc meeting
* GazzaK pets Seveas awww
<GazzaK> Seveas, collapsed???  seen a doctor?
<Seveas> GazzaK, not litterally collapsed but just too ill to not go to bed and sleep
<Seveas> and that doesn't happen too often
<GazzaK> doesn't sound that good though, have you seen a doctor?
<Seveas> neh
<Seveas> half the country is ill
<GazzaK> is it just the damn flu bug?
<elkbuntu> it sounds like something a doctor would prescribe panadol for
<elkbuntu> doctors here prescribe fricking paracetemol for every freaking thing
<Seveas> just flu, and a flu variant that was not in the vaccin
<Seveas> elkbuntu, you need a prescription for paracetamol?1
<elkbuntu> Seveas, no
<elkbuntu> Seveas, but they tell you to take it
<elkbuntu> which is by definition prescribing
<elkbuntu> prescribed texts for courses do not need a teacher to write out a prescription either ;)
<GazzaK> my boyfriend has been off work for most of the week with this flu too, he was looking like death warmed up the other day, so if you have what he has had, I'd recommend bed
<Seveas> I've been in bed for most of this week
<GazzaK> alone?
* GazzaK hides
<Seveas> not all the time
<Seveas> but when you're ill, sex is not too much on your mind
<GazzaK> well there we go, bed rest :p
<GazzaK> Tom was like a radiator the other night, totally burning up, I'm glad I did not get it from him
<Seveas> you're lucky
<GazzaK> yeah, I know that.  he is only just now looking more Tom like
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<GazzaK> nalioth, I wassn't having a dig
<SportChick> Seveas: sorry - it was 3AM here..I was happily asleep
<Seveas> sleep is for wussies
<PriceChild> Seveas, Haven't you been in bed for a week? 8-)
<Seveas> I was feeling pretty wuss :p
<PriceChild> hehe :)
<Myrtti> flu or noro virus?
<Myrtti> a-virus and noro are going rampart here in Finland
<Seveas> don't know what noro or a-virus are
<Myrtti> one of the most famous Finnish singer died due to complications of noro virus last month
<nalioth> Seveas: did you get your problem sorted from earlier?
<Seveas> nalioth, yes
<Myrtti> A-virus influenza, noro virus diarrhea
<Seveas> Myrtti, barrel of fun...
* Seveas is glad it was just a flu
<SportChick> seveas: sleep may be for wussies, but that's a pretty good description of what I've been lately
<Tm_T> Myrtti: Still trying to keep unarian people out from finnish pureland by scaring them?
<Tm_T> -spellerrors
<Myrtti> by what I've heard I guess these viruses move quite fast around the globe
<Myrtti> Isn't there one flight from 'dam to Helsinki every day?
<Myrtti> could be more
<Myrtti> so the connection between Seveas' flu and mine isn't that far fetched
<Myrtti> hm, a thought of woolly mittens with ubuntu logos on them...
<Myrtti> hm, nevermind :-P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ikonia_> please please please please please - can we have an #ubuntu-nonefaq channel where you can ask a question thats not related to nvidia/ati/beryl/wifi without 400 "nvidia" messages coming on and bouncing your message of screen
<popey> ikonia_: you could always ask your question using the support ticket system http://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<popey> or using the ubuntuusers mailing list at http://lists.ubuntu.com/
<ikonia_> not really real time conversation is it though
<popey> does it need to be?
<popey> you open a support ticket and we will see how quick I can answer it okay?
<ikonia_> well thats the point of IRC to have a disscussion about configuration/ideas etc etc
<popey> its one way of getting support, yes, not the only way
<ikonia_> popey not so much a time to answer - more a case of discuss an issue and get opinions etc
<popey> you think you wont get any using a support ticket?
<popey> or mailing list?
<ikonia_> popey I have no problem logging bugs/assistance - I was just looking for discussion about the issue and opinons and options
<ikonia_> popey as I said, not real time
<popey> well, just suggesting alternative options to help you solve your problem
<ikonia_> popey not at all, I appricaite that. I personalyl won't sign up to the mail lists as its alaways been border line on spam, I have no problems with launchpad though
<ikonia_> I just fancied discussing an issue, getting opinions etc etc
<ikonia_> irc is a nice way to discuss
<popey> border line spam?!
<popey> what are you talking about?
<popey> I note you are in the UK
<popey> feel free to join #ubuntu-uk
<ikonia_> popey a lot of posts go through them and a lot are "I can't get my nvidia card working" etc etc. Although when you do find a good thread, it is good
<popey> the UK loco team are good at chatting
<ikonia_> popey yeah, I visit ubuntu-uk
<popey> ask your question there?
<ikonia_> I can do, but again there is just a lot of "how can i get wifi working" totally not as much as the main channel which is good. Its probably the best option
<ikonia_> just thought it maybe nice to have #ubuntu-level2 or something
<ikonia_> only an idea
<ikonia_> ill thought through on my part
<popey> er
<popey> there is very little " how can i get wifi working" in #ubuntu-uk
<popey> very very little
<popey> we mostly chat
<popey> shoot the breeze
<ikonia_> really, we must have crossed times. I'll give it another go. I normally visit a few nights a week
<mneptok> ikonia_: seeing your complaint, i have some quesitons, too.
<ikonia_> mneptok it wasn't a complaint
<ikonia_> mneptok not at all
<ikonia_> please don't take it as a complaint
<ikonia_> I was just thinking out loud
<mneptok> like ... can i run Compiz on an nVidia GeForce5200?
<ikonia_> mneptok if only I had a gun.....
<mneptok> will you install Beryl for me?
<ikonia_> mneptok are you going to go through the whole lot ?
<mneptok> PLEASE HELP ME INSTALL IT
<ikonia_> ha ha ha ha
<ikonia_> are you reading my conversations logs
<mneptok> down, not across.
<mneptok> it's Big Blue Room time for you.
<ikonia_> big blue room ?
<mneptok> for me, as well.
<ikonia_> that went over my head
<mneptok> that place out the window.
<ikonia_> ahhhh
<ikonia_> the real world
<mneptok> the idiots are somewhat attenuated
<mneptok> let's do *somewhat*
<mneptok> yes, with emphasis
<ikonia_> nah, ignore my ramblings, I was just getting bored of !nvidia !ati !ndiswrapper !beryl , when I wanted to discuss an unusual (to me) issue with the apache build on ubuntu
<ikonia_> I'll hit ubuntu-uk see whats going on
<mneptok> is it broke?
<mneptok> *spit*
<ikonia_> no no, not broke, just a configuration issue which is partly down to me and partly down to how ubuntu lays out its modular apache config
<mneptok> if you have better ideas, you want to learn about writing specs
<ikonia_> mneptok not all, I qutie like the more modular approach, its a bit unusual for me, but I think its a good change
<mneptok> #ubuntu-motu would be helpful. many have written specs.
<ikonia_> time will tell if it has longevity for me
<mneptok> a lot of this is apache 1.3 vs 2.0 for you, prolly.
<ikonia_> mneptok nah, I dropped apache 1 ages ago, I run a mix of apache 2 and 2.2 - but ubuntu really takes the modular aproach to the N'th level
<Ubugtu> Apache bug 2 in Layout "Just testing the Boogzeela setup for log4j" [Normal,Closed: fixed]  http://issues.apache.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2
<ikonia_> more than any other distro
<ikonia_> as I said I think its potentially a good thing
<ikonia_> actualyl strike that I don't mean to chat in here sorry
<mneptok> apache 1
* mneptok kicks Ubugtu 
<mneptok> *clink*
<mneptok> apache 1362
<Ubugtu> Apache bug 1362 in Core tasks "class initialisation for task java is not well done" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]  http://issues.apache.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=1362
<mneptok> thanks for joining us, pythonpile
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, jussi01 said: !hi is Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! How can we help you?
<AndrewB> ubotu: so?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about so? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<apokryphos> AndrewB: ?
<AndrewB> Nothing I am going insane.
<AndrewB> Just spent 30 pound more on flights than I needed to.
<apokryphos> AndrewB: I think you're looking for #ubuntu-offtopic -- that channel is for general chat :)
<AndrewB> heh..
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<cables> Seveas, sorry about the !ops thing. There were several trolls in there, and no one was doing anything about it.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyy]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-03-02
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth: That was very weird - I wonder if he just mistyped.
<Amaranth> Maybe
<Amaranth> Either way, not cool
<tonyyarusso> Indeed.
<SportChick> I'm getting dcc chat requests from IndyGunFreak in #ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> I'd just say make sure to keep the bans standard length (don't let them mold much).  *shrug*
<tonyyarusso> SportChick: yeah, we saw...pondering why now
<PriceChild> SportChick, I got those too
<BearPerson> I wonder if they're sent to channel or each one in there
<SportChick> I messaged him back & said I don't do dcc chat but he is welcome to /msg
<nalioth> he's screwed up
<nalioth> he issued a chat request to everyone
<Amaranth> he did it to pretty much everyone in -offtopic
<Amaranth> i didn't know you could do that
<SportChick> he said it was an accident
<BearPerson> maybe it's the new DCC SENDboom
<tonyyarusso> I thought that happened if you sent it to the channel?
<SportChick> BearPerson: bite your tongue!
<nalioth> nah, IGF just screwed up
<mc44> na hes regular
<tonyyarusso> Also, I've had times where my system got posessed and irssi started typing stuff I hadn't said in a long time...
<SportChick> tonyyarusso: stay away from *my* irssi
<tonyyarusso> SportChick: I think it might have been a brushing the touchpad sort of thing, but it was weird.
<IndyGunFreak> hey folks  that DCC was an accident
<SportChick> tonyyarusso: either way Ilm not letting you near my computer
<SportChick> IndyGunFreak: :)
<IndyGunFreak> SportChick: lol
<Amaranth> how the heck do you pull that off?
<tonyyarusso> IndyGunFreak: A decent point was made that if things are going kinda funky, maybe you should get a little time to figure stuff out anyway, and the script-owner likely isn't around to talk about their own ban...  I'm honestly not quite sure what happens here.  Would you be willing to just sit it out for 24 hours (our normal span)?
<IndyGunFreak> tonyyarusso: yeah, i guess
<tonyyarusso> Just from #ubuntu, that is
<IndyGunFreak> still frustrating though, i really didn't mean to do it.
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, I know the feeling.  I accidentally pasted my xorg.conf into #debian or something once without double checking which screen was up.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<IndyGunFreak> Seveas:
<IndyGunFreak> Seveas: are you there?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<IndyGunFreak> brb
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<Mez> hey apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> nalioth: possible for you to do a channel forward for me that will be temporary?
<nalioth> nixternal: PM please
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> nalioth: :)
<nixternal> works
<nalioth> :)
<nixternal> now get back to fishing
<nixternal> thanks!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<effie_jayx> ay
<ubotu> In ubotu, stdin said: kde356 is <responce> KDE version 3.5.6 is now available for Edgy, for information on how to upgrade: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-356.php
<tonyyarusso> Backports I assume?
<tonyyarusso> !info kde edgy-backports
<ubotu> Package kde does not exist in edgy-backports
<tonyyarusso> ..?
<Jucato> no. kubuntu.org repositories
<Jucato> no kde is <reply> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE. Latest KDE is veresion 3.5.6 see http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-356.php for details.
<Jucato> !no kde is <reply> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE. Latest KDE is veresion 3.5.6 see http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-356.php for details.
<ubotu> I'll remember that Jucato
<Jucato> on 2nd thought...
<Jucato> !no kde is <reply> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> I'll remember that Jucato
* Jucato thinks of a better way to put it
<Madpilot> rmathews obviously wasn't expecting to wind up here...
<nalioth> i'm surprised he wasn't !proxy'd to death
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* tonyyarusso beats rmathews with a !proxy
* SportChick pokes tonyyarusso 
<tonyyarusso> SportChick: hey - on my way to bed actually
<SportChick> tonyyarusso: :)
<SportChick> tonyyarusso: it's just fun to poke you :)
<tonyyarusso> indeed
* tonyyarusso pokes SportChick back
* Hobbsee pokes SportChick 
* SportChick tackles Hobbsee 
* Hobbsee tackles SportChick 
<SportChick> :D
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* apokryphos prods Mez
* apokryphos prods nalioth as well
<GazzaK> woo, can we all have a go?
* nalioth sees apokryphos pull back a stump
<apokryphos> nalioth: malt was back again the other day, not sure if you saw the log
<apokryphos> then got into his old tricks, again. Ban evading, etc
<apokryphos> also somehow thinking it was a game, and that I wanted to play it :/
<Hobbsee> what, again?
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: nah, you were around that time IIRC
<Hobbsee> ah
* mneptok fetches some chocoak for apokryphos 
<apokryphos> an Americanism?
* apokryphos guesses at some type of warm chocolate drink
<mneptok> GIVE ME THE  OPENGL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LALALAALALALAL OPENGLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i am FUCKING  MORON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU PIECE OF SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SOOKY LITTLE BABY  WAAAAAAAA DONT LET CHOCOAK IN THE CHANNELS WAAAAAAAAAA I AM FUCKING SOOK CALLED MNEPTOK!!!!!11!!
<mneptok> ^^ chocoak ^^^
<mneptok> #beos troll c1998
<GazzaK> mneptok, take more pills?
<mneptok> just. charming. *weeks* of those /query-s
<apokryphos> :O
<Hobbsee> mneptok: keep taking those pills.
<mneptok> yeah.
* mneptok gives apokryphos that look only one wounded soldier can give another
<apokryphos> heh
* apokryphos highfives mneptok
<apokryphos> now, lectures :/
<mneptok> i still want to know what a "sook" is.
<GazzaK> a miss spelt sock?
* mneptok shrugs diffidently
<mneptok> [04:03:47]  *** Signoff: onebox (Quit: The worst troll ever is the one inside your head.)
<mneptok> ay-MEN brother!
* Hobbsee fights bash.
* mneptok whispers "zsh"
<nalioth> !fish
<ubotu> fish: a friendly interactive shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.21.12-1 (edgy), package size 631 kB, installed size 2560 kB
<mneptok> !wanda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wanda - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mneptok> *gasp*
<mneptok> FREE THE FISH!
* mneptok does so, as he has not seen the new Wanda
<mneptok> oooo! gold!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v kgoetz]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, jenk3m said: no, ubuntu is DCC SEND "STARTKEYLOGGER" 0 0 0
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm....
<Jucato> O.o
<elkbuntu> banning him now
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok.
<elkbuntu> BearPerson, nalioth SportChick, see above
<ikonia_> thank you
<Seveas> mneptok, 3 bears? You mean 3 ponies!
<mneptok> Seveas: :)
<Mez> hey apokryphos
<apokryphos> hi Mez 8)
<apokryphos> how did the launch go?
* apokryphos heads off to the library for a bit
* Jucato blocks apokryphos's $PATH
<Jucato> bah too late.. :(
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntuforums, tsmithe said: !bantracker is <reply> In several channels, Ubugtu logs all kicks, removals, bans and mutes; together with a log snippet preceeding the action. These logs can be browsed at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/bans.cgi
<tsmithe> \o/
<GazzaK> I seem to feature on that bantracker a little too much... I wonder why
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu+1, hjmills said: !no, herd 5 is herd5 is out now - this note was changed when we realised it was wrong
<ubotu> In #ubuntu+1, hjmills said: !no, herd 5 is out now - http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/herd-5/
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> !herd5
<ubotu> To download Feisty Fawn Herd 5, visit http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/herd-5/ - read the release notes at http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/herd5, and consider doing the tests at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: I just changed that a moment ago when the -devel-announce e-mail came.
<Seveas> note to self: implement !-n-factoid
<tonyyarusso> What would that be?
<ompaul> Seveas, ehh the bot to html is not in the best of health as far as I can see
<Seveas> ompaul, ?
<ompaul> Seveas, msg me and I will pass you some data
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> some fool just brought an ubotu copy into ubuntu
<Seveas> cicked fool and bot out
* nalioth wasn't involved
<Seveas> I know
<Seveas> otherwise I would have said moron and not fool ;)
* Seveas runs
<nalioth> ahh i see it
<Seveas> stupid fool made the bot say my name
<Seveas> that's asking for trouble of course
<nalioth> i've found the botmaster
<Seveas> that wasn't too hard
<Seveas> he was the one using the bot :)
<nalioth> i did it another way
#ubuntu-ops 2007-03-03
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth_]  by ChanServ
<K3nto> hey seveas
<K3nto> sorry that link was supposed to be in a PM window
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Mez> apokryphos, around?
<elkbuntu> !tor | xerxeslol
<ubotu> xerxeslol: The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Mez> why did eck just use the !ops?
<Hobbsee> because of xerxas, who may be a troll
<Hobbsee> or just an idiot.
<elkbuntu> or both
<Mez> *shrugs*
* Mez will bbiab
<elkbuntu> <xerecks> wtf is irc? <-- that is a troll trademark
<Hobbsee> yup
<Hobbsee> i liked the "how do i get to the start menu to open mspaint"
<elkbuntu> hehe
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<arrenlex> If I promise not to run any more bots in #ubuntu, can I be unbanned?
<nalioth> when were you banned?
<arrenlex> Midday?
<nalioth> oh, for the bot thing
<nalioth> right?
<arrenlex> Yep.
<arrenlex> Midday is kind of arbitrary, isn't it. Four-five hours ago/
<arrenlex> .
<nalioth> it'll come off tomorry around some arbitrary time frame
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> nalioth, not if I have my way
<Seveas> people who run bots in there know damn well that's bad
<nalioth> so keep the bot out
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Keeping the bot and the noob out is unethical?
<mneptok> !fserv offer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fserv offer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mneptok stares at Seveas 
<mneptok> dude, i want my juarez
<mneptok> more warez offerbots for #ubuntu !
* mneptok starts the LP group, self-referential wiki pages, and community
<mneptok> 02:40 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- The channel [#ubuntu-warez]  is now registered under your nickname.
<elkbuntu> rofl
<elkbuntu> !warez | mneptok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about warez - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elkbuntu> aww
<SportChick> hehe elkbuntu
<jenk3m> is ubuntu gonna start shipping with lolifox
<omegabeta> Question : Seveas wont auto-add the bot.. unless I'm forgetting something.. what is the command?
<apokryphos> omegabeta: eh?
<fdoving> auto-add?
<omegabeta> fdoving: correct
<apokryphos> omegabeta: what do you mean?
<fdoving> i don't understand what that is.
<fdoving> auto-join to a channel?
<omegabeta> Nevermind, I'll go ahead and read it up on the wiki :P
<omegabeta> Yes the channel
<apokryphos> omegabeta: no Ubuntu bots join any channels without the bot owner's/IRC operator's express command
<Seveas> @pity mneptok
* Ubugtu splats mneptok with a large hammer
<Seveas> Bwaha, I found this in my pm:
<Seveas> <mike-db> Are you god?
<GazzaK> hahaa
<GazzaK> so, are you?  'cos if so, I'm stuffed... :-)
<Seveas> of course I am
<GazzaK> damnit, I'm gonna go to hell then
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> GazzaK, neh, hell is where mneptok is
<Seveas> I'll keep you far away from him
<Hobbsee> sounds about right
<GazzaK> why is mneptok in hell, is he there just to make it horrid for others?
<Seveas> yes
<GazzaK> ahhh
<GazzaK> makes sense I suppose
<GazzaK> how ya feeling now Seveas ?
<Seveas> better
<GazzaK> goody
<Seveas> have to kill a colleague though
<Seveas> but that's ok
<GazzaK> why?  (youtube the killing)
<Seveas> his stupid mistakes meant I had to work last night
<Seveas> and if I say stupid, I mean horribly stupid
<GazzaK> oh dear, use pliers
<elkbuntu> describe the stupidity?
<Seveas> elkbuntu, can't do
<GazzaK> why?  will it make you cry?
<Seveas> among other things
<elkbuntu> does said idiot still have a job?
<Hobbsee> for the safety of humanity, Seveas cant tell
<Seveas> said person is not an idiot
<Seveas> this mistake was just subtle and stupid
<elkbuntu> hehe
<GazzaK> don't forget to breath Seveas
<GazzaK> I can feel the heat of anger here!!!
* Seveas breaths down GazzaKs neck
<GazzaK> oh no, thats just my laptop fan :p
<GazzaK> Seveas, that excites me
* Seveas kicks GazzaK in the nuts
<GazzaK> i'll shh now
<Seveas> good
<Seveas> say hi to Tom from me
<GazzaK> he says hi back
* Seveas gone for groceries
* Hobbsee bought groceries while at work :)
* Hobbsee works at a supermarket, after all :)
* Tm_T is hungry
* elkbuntu has chocolate
* Tm_T eats elkbuntu and steal his chocolate
* elkbuntu can forgive the chocolate stealing, but how people do not yet know my gender i will never know
<Tm_T> Gender? Doesn't matter when you're chopped in boiling pot.
<elkbuntu> depends if you like the thought of eating another mans .... *cough*
<Tm_T> I've heard it's healthy.
<Tm_T> Another mans? Who's another?
<elkbuntu> Tm_T, well. if you chop and boil a man to boil them for soup, this would involve their reproductive region
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: That's only a man then, no another.
<elkbuntu> you're saying you're also female?
<Tm_T> Hmm, nope.
<Tm_T> But we non-humans dislike been called as man.
<elkbuntu> ha
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<jnewit> Hi, I have some questions on how to install ubuntu using instlux, can someone give me some advice?
<apokryphos> !support | jnewit
<ubotu> jnewit: For your support options, see http://www.ubuntu.com/support For IRC support, join #ubuntu / #kubuntu / #xubuntu etc
<elkbuntu> jnewit, this isnt the support channel. you were forwarded here because you're using cgi:irc, which is heavily abused by trolls
<elkbuntu> !tor | jnewit
<ubotu> jnewit: The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<elkbuntu> unfortunately there's no staffers listed in '/stats p' at the moment
<jnewit> oh, alright
<jnewit> I guess i'll hold off on installing
<elkbuntu> jnewit, you could try the forums until then
<elkbuntu> !forums
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<jnewit> okay, thank you
* apokryphos is happy instlinux is catching on though :P
<apokryphos> Spoke to the dev on the weekend; nice guy and great project :)
<apokryphos> lightning talks at fosdem do get you good publicity :)
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, I know how! I just don't want to! Gimme a better way! ;)
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> yes
<elkbuntu> Seveas, nalioth? can one of you give #ubuntu-locoteams an ubotu? *pout* pweeeeese?
<Seveas> why?
<Seveas> %join #ubuntu-locoteams
<elkbuntu> because we just tried to use it and it wasnt there :
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> good reaosn
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> Seveas: your last bannee was klined
<nalioth> he was making the rounds
<Seveas> not surprising
<nalioth> offering people money to DOS
<fdoving> how much? :)
<nalioth> fdoving: he was klined before he could make you an offer you couldn't refuse, i guess
<fdoving> :)
<Seveas> @pity fdoving
* Ubugtu smacks fdoving with a big clue-by-four
<fdoving> :)
<ikonia> anyone awake ?
<zylche> @lart Seveas
* Ubugtu sets zylche's keyboard layout to gaelic
<zylche> Thanks, but despite my country I don't actually speak gaelic...
<Seveas> zylche, what's up?
<Seveas> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> Seveas: not important, found the information. Not to worry
<ikonia> sorry to distrub
<zylche> That depends on your definition of up, your mood, and other things....
<GazzaK> zylche, other things <me gets interested>
<zylche> direction/mood/events/stats
<GazzaK> awww, boring :p
<zylche> :P
<Seveas> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<Seveas> possible incoming in #ubuntu
<thedcm> wondering why I am banned from #ubuntu
<Seveas> bcause we don't like obnoxious people
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<thedcm> I was banned because somebody said that I was going to flood the channel
<thedcm> rofl
<thedcm> I didnt even say that
<thedcm> we just disagreed in #politics
* <thedcm!n=thedcm@adsl-70-253-164-93.dsl.stlsmo.swbell.net>  requested unknown ctcp NIGGERS  from #ubuntu-ops
* <thedcm!n=thedcm@adsl-70-253-164-93.dsl.stlsmo.swbell.net>  requested unknown ctcp NIGGERS  from #ubuntu-ops
* <thedcm!n=thedcm@adsl-70-253-164-93.dsl.stlsmo.swbell.net>  requested unknown ctcp NIGGERS  from #ubuntu-ops
* <thedcm!n=thedcm@adsl-70-253-164-93.dsl.stlsmo.swbell.net>  requested unknown ctcp NIGGERS  from #ubuntu-ops
* <thedcm!n=thedcm@adsl-70-253-164-93.dsl.stlsmo.swbell.net>  requested unknown ctcp NIGGERS  from #ubuntu-ops
* <thedcm!n=thedcm@adsl-70-253-164-93.dsl.stlsmo.swbell.net>  requested unknown ctcp NIGGERS  from #ubuntu-ops
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@adsl-70-253-164-93.dsl.stlsmo.swbell.net]  by Seveas
<GazzaK> nice fella
<Vorian> woah!
<Seveas> thedcm is now sending me pings all the time
<Seveas> we can consider this ban to last for a while
<GazzaK> i'd say
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<Seveas> --- Received a CTCP PING 2663392827 from thedcm
<Seveas> --- Received a CTCP PING 2663642827 from thedcm
<Seveas> --- Received a CTCP PING 2663955327 from thedcm
<Seveas> --- Received a CTCP PING 2664236577 from thedcm
<Seveas> --- Received a CTCP PING 2664517827 from thedcm
<Seveas> --- Received a CTCP PING 2664908452 from thedcm
<ikonia> interesting CTCP message
<Seveas> about a gazillion now
<ikonia> why do they do that
<GazzaK> Seveas, network wide ban?
<Seveas> GazzaK, I can't do that
<GazzaK> ikonia, normally they are 12
<Seveas> nalioth can
<ikonia> whats the point of coming in to just be offensive - bad language / racist etc etc
<Seveas> ikonia, beats me
<Seveas> people are stupid
<ikonia> I can understand having a row with someone as you can get carried away - but just coming in to cause trouble sort of seems pointless
<ikonia> as you know the ban is coming
<GazzaK> he's american... ( /me hides )
<Vorian> GazzaK, :P
<GazzaK> that was really bad of me to say that
<ikonia> he's in ubuntu-f1 now
<ikonia> fr
<ikonia> ubuntu-fi now
<ikonia> he was
<Seveas> being annoying or just visiting?
<ikonia> dunno came in then left quick, I assumed banned
<SportChick> Seveas: you talking about thedcm?
<Amaranth> he is in channels for a couple different distros
<Amaranth> i think just a general troll
<Amaranth> funny that he thinks he can CTCP PING you off the network or something
<Seveas> SportChick, yes
* SportChick is watching
<ikonia> pooh ubuntu-uk now
<Seveas> SportChick, I don't think he's annoying enough for a k-line yet but he's working on it
<Amaranth> Seveas: needed in -uk
<SportChick> Seveas: nope, but I'm keeping an eye
<GazzaK> Seveas, he is in #ubuntu-uk now
<BearPerson> Amaranth, theoretically, you can
<Amaranth> SportChick: he is pinging the channel
<SportChick> Amaranth: yes, I see
<Amaranth> SportChick: do you have CTCP blocked?
<ikonia> he's flooding uk
<Seveas> SportChick, attack! :)
<SportChick> he's off now
<SportChick> Seveas: is he on another of your channels? :)
<Amaranth>  [thedcm]  #tapthru #politics #mepis #suse #haiku ##linux
<Seveas> if he channelpings in a channel where I'm op he gets autokicked
<GazzaK> Seveas, can you pop into #tapthru ???
<GazzaK> (please)
<GazzaK> arghhh, I hate people like that
<GazzaK> thanks for popping in Seveas
<SportChick> Seveas: got a second?
<Seveas> sure
<SportChick> pm?
<Seveas> ok
<GazzaK> is anything happening re: thedcm?
<Seveas> no idea
<ikonia> I think they have just give him a talking to
<ikonia> to be honest, as long as it stops him it doesn't matter, but I think flooding 12 channels with over 1000+ unaware users with racist comments is a bit much
<ikonia> but as long as they stop him, should be enough
<ikonia> seems to be chatting quite politly now in other channels
#ubuntu-ops 2007-03-04
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee,  
<effie_jayx> hi :D
<Hobbsee> heya effie_jayx!
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee,  I have to confess before Seveas  tells on me :D I thought you were a guy :S
* Seveas laughs
<Hobbsee> haha
* Hobbsee is not.
<Seveas> I already forgot about that
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee,  but then I found out... you are a cool aussie girl just like elkbuntu  :D
<Hobbsee> Seveas: is under the delusion that i'm long and pointy though
<Hobbsee> yep
* Hobbsee has met elky :)
* Seveas too
* effie_jayx will... someday
<effie_jayx> :S
<effie_jayx> well
<effie_jayx> that settles that... I can rest easy now ... no doom for me... ;)
<Seveas> effie_jayx, oh, there will be doom
* effie_jayx changes topic quickly
<effie_jayx> Seveas,  soooo hows your flu?
<Seveas> effie_jayx, pretty much gone
<effie_jayx> :D great to her...
<effie_jayx> hey kids ... theboss is back in twon
<effie_jayx> town... :D
* Seveas is no boss
<Seveas> efjust god
<effie_jayx> Seveas,  :O
<Seveas> dennis@mirage:~$ tail .xchat2/xchatlogs/01-FreeNode-mike-db.log
<Seveas> **** BEGIN LOGGING AT Sat Mar  3 08:22:38 2007
<Seveas> mrt 03 08:22:38 <mike-db>       Are you god?
<Seveas> mrt 03 08:22:46 <mike-db>       Of ubuntu that is
<Seveas> mrt 03 08:34:53 <--     mike-db has quit ("Download Gaim: http://gaim.sourceforge.net/")
<Seveas> **** ENDING LOGGING AT Sat Mar  3 22:32:36 2007
<effie_jayx> Seveas,  well you are a cool god then
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyy]  by ChanServ
<andres> hi
<elkbuntu> Seveas, you need to put that quote up on your blog somewhere if you have not already
<Seveas> just did
<elkbuntu> :)
<leandrox> hello
<leandrox> yours are spamers
<leandrox> h
<leandrox> h
<leandrox> h
<leandrox> h
<leandrox> h
<leandrox> h
<leandrox> h
<leandrox> h
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<leandrox> h
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b %*!*@190.48.132.191]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: Feel free to do further with that as you see fit
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<effie_jayx> Seveas,  what's you blog?
<Seveas> effie_jayx, see plant ubuntu
<effie_jayx> Seveas,  :D
<effie_jayx> d'oh
<zylche> What a lamer.
<peija-kas> hiya..
<peija-kas> <thedcm> I'm going to come back later and flood the ubuntu channels with about 10 people
<peija-kas> hes back at it
<peija-kas> <thedcm> I already have them organized
<tur1> hi i just been exploited with DCCexploit, I now have an update firmware in my router and change my port 8001 but still i could not connect to #ubuntu is there i miss?
<peija-kas> <thedcm> pfred1: ubuntu supports multiculturalism
<peija-kas> that seems to be his reason for bugging ubuntu channels
<tonyyarusso> tur1: Join ##tonyyarusso for testing please.
<peija-kas> now hes bragging bout it on #politics
<tonyyarusso> peija-kas: where were those said, btw
<peija-kas> in politics
<tonyyarusso> check
<tur1> k, thanks
<elkbuntu> Seveas, seen the above?
<Seveas> yeah
<Seveas> but it's bedtime here
<Seveas> so you take care of it :)
<elkbuntu> nalioth seems !/away
<elkbuntu> and he has the super k-line power
<tonyyarusso> tur1: Two hashes.
<Seveas> 10 people is small enough for manual weeding
<tonyyarusso> He left himself on-call while /away?  oops
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, ! = not, hence !/away means not /away
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: aaah, so you actually DIDN't make a typo.  Gotcha.
<tur1> hi
<tonyyarusso> Wow...#politics is shockingly low-quality.
<peija-kas> yeh :D
<peija-kas> well, no moderation...
<Seveas> #politics is troll city
<peija-kas> its both a good and a bad thing
<peija-kas> you get to discuss whatever :)
<tonyyarusso> We should make a #intelligent-political-discussion-for-reasonable-adults :P
<tur1> i still could not connect to #ubuntu I keep on geeting the DCC exploit, is there any thing i miss in the url given to fix this?
<tonyyarusso> tur1: Yes - being confirmed as no longer vulnerable.
<tur1> where could i get confirmation?
<tonyyarusso> ##tonyyarusso or #moderation
<tur1> ok let me try again, thanks
<nalioth> elkbuntu: /away ?
<elkbuntu> nalioth? scroll up
<nalioth> wtf?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> yeah, no kidding
<Hobbsee> heya nalioth
<nalioth> hi Hobbsee
<tonyyarusso> tur1: You're all set
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: note to the wise:  dont use #moderation, nalioth's there
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: he's in ##tonyyarusso too, I was just reminded :S
<Hobbsee> ahh
<nalioth> i don't lurk in ##moderation, Hobbsee
<nalioth> at least, i don't think i do
<nalioth> nope
<tonyyarusso> Signs you have a lot of channels open
<Hobbsee> nalioth: no, #moderation you do
<Hobbsee> iirc
<nalioth> neither one, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> ah
* SportChick tacklehugs Hobbsee 
* Hobbsee tacklehugs SportChick back :D
<nalioth> Hobbsee: i don't hang out in #moderation, because ANYone can go there to moderate
<Hobbsee> ahh
<nalioth> how many channels did thedcm desecrate?
<tonyyarusso> I've only heard of one so far.
<tonyyarusso> I put him on hilight in case he does wander by
<Seveas> nalioth, please cloak pochu
<nalioth> cloak engaged
<Seveas> tonyyarusso is on a roll....
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: where did you do it this time?
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: Nowhere that I know of - enlightenment would be much appreciated.  I have no idea what's going on.
* tonyyarusso is very confused
* Seveas hides the K-line stick
* nalioth eyes tonyyarusso 
<nalioth> showing your dark half, tonyyarusso ?
<SportChick> poor tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: No idea...  Maybe irssi needs a kick in the face and a restart.
* tonyyarusso blames Feisty
<Seveas> irssi needs a kick in the face anyway
<elkbuntu> have the morons hit yet?
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: no
<nalioth> elkbuntu: do you get moron alerts?
<elkbuntu> nalioth, no
<elkbuntu> nalioth, why?
<nalioth> just wondering
<mneptok> nalioth: i have proto-senses that tingle when another of my kind is nearby. most people tell me that's a moron alert.
<nalioth> mneptok: have you been hit with 37 again?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> nalioth: every day for the past 41 years.
<nalioth> really?
<nalioth> figured you would have gotten lart #89 $NICK looks in mirror and sees mneptoks reflection
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<arrenlex> If I promise not to run bots anymore, can I be unbanned from #ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Mez> @btlogin
<Mez> arrelex what nick were you using at the time you got banned?
<arrenlex> Well, I (arrenlex) and my bot (irida) were on at the same time.
<arrenlex> From the same host.
<arrenlex> This one.
<Mez> and were using it in replacement of the ubuntu bots for some reason?
<arrenlex> I was just tired of pasting a few links to specific .debs. Ubotu provides general information about subjects, not download links.
<Mez> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<arrenlex> Sometimes people just want to download w32codecs and already know all about what it is. In that case it's more useful to just give them a .deb link and be done with it. It was a convenience bot; I can live with out.
<tonyyarusso> arrenlex: word complete or alias plugins for your IRC client would be the wiser choice
<arrenlex> I know. But I use gaim for irc. xD
<arrenlex> *ducks*
* SportChick eyes arrenlex suspiciously
<Mez> gaim can do replacement text
<Mez> you can set it up to replace an abbreviation of your choice with a download link
<tonyyarusso> ewwww
<arrenlex> ...it appears it can. I guess I haven't looked at the plugins screen since 1.5
<arrenlex> .
<arrenlex> That's awesome. Thanks for that!
<Mez> glad we helped
<Mez> I'm happy to remove your ban, as long as you dont run a bot :D
<arrenlex> I won't. I don't have a need for it now that I know of the text replacement. Thanks!
<nalioth> use a real irc client . . .
<Mez> unbanned
<Mez> hey tonyyarusso you were pinging me yesterday
* Mez laughs at nalioth 
<tonyyarusso> Mez: I think I sorted out whatever it was
<Mez> lol
<Mez> kk
<nalioth> Mez: stay away from tonyyarusso, he's a troublemaker
<arrenlex> Thanks a lot. I'll be going now...
<Mez> tonyyarusso, what was that comment about?
<SportChick> hehe
<tonyyarusso> Mez: I may have triggered one script-induced and two unexplained K-lines earlier today.
<tonyyarusso> :S
<nalioth> no "may" about it
<nalioth> he's a troublemaker
<Mez> tonyyarusso, you're a staffer?
<nalioth> Mez: he was klined today (more than once)
<tonyyarusso> Mez: No - I was the recipient
<Mez> tonyyarusso, o_O
<Mez> WHY ?
<nalioth> got caught with his wicked hand in the cookie jar
<stylus> still cookiez?!
* SportChick thinks tonyyarusso was up to no good ;)
<tonyyarusso> Mez: That's the thing - I don't know!  If someone can send me logs it would make me sleep better.
<Mez> tonyyarusso, DCC exploit?
<Mez> tonyyarusso, where did it happen/
<stylus> stealing, too. But "still" works.. :/
<tonyyarusso> Mez: The first one, yes.  Was testing someone in ##tonyyarusso and nalioth was present.  I don't know about the others - I just found myself off-network suddenly
<nalioth> likely story
* stylus chuckles
<SportChick> tonyyarusso: kline echos? ;)
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: Please do produce logs to the contrary :)
<tonyyarusso> SportChick: lol
<tonyyarusso> I knew I shouldn't have put the granite wall next to the modem
* SportChick thinks klechos for short ;)
<tonyyarusso> Anyway, I'm going to bed.  Hopefully everything will be back to normal in the morning
<Mez> normal?
<Mez> in here?
<Hobbsee> nope
<Hobbsee> doesnt exist
<Mez> @schedule
<Ubugtu> Schedule for Etc/UTC: 05 Mar 15:00: Kernel Team | 06 Mar 18:00: Mozilla Team | 06 Mar 20:00: MOTU meeting | 07 Mar 12:00: Edubuntu | 08 Mar 16:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 11 Mar 10:00: LoCo Team
<Mez> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<GazzaK> morning Madpilot
<Madpilot> evening GazzaK
<GazzaK> where are you then Madpilot
<Madpilot> Pacific Coast of Canada
<GazzaK> it's early here, 7:13am, i'm irc'ing in bed, as I can't sleep
<Madpilot> only 2315 here
<GazzaK> 23:15 sunday or saturday evening?
<Madpilot> Saturday evening
<Madpilot> It's not 2315 Sunday anywhere yet, is it?
<GazzaK> I dunno
<GazzaK> I'm rubbish at timzones
<Madpilot> I'm OK at timezones, until you involve the Int'l Date Line. It confuses me, I have to admit...
<elkbuntu> politics and gender disputes... good fun
<elkbuntu> !tor | philc2
<ubotu> philc2: The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Madpilot> elkbuntu, in -offtopic? Da
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, yeah
<Madpilot> elkbuntu, of course, you don't exist. Everyone knows that uppity female Linux geeks on IRC don't exist.  </trolling> :P
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, lol
<elkbuntu> girls dont exist in teh intarweb!!!1!!
<Madpilot> Of course not. That's why you didn't offer to kick the troll's sorry arse, right?
<elkbuntu> that was because i've been preparing dinner and only just sat down here
<Madpilot> No, it's because you don't exist.
<GazzaK> lol
<elkbuntu> lol
<GazzaK> I decided to stay out of that convo
<elkbuntu> meanwhile, i think the troll is about to start on osx
<GazzaK> as hobbseeee might hurt me more
<elkbuntu> she doesnt exist at the moment though
<GazzaK> I feel all warm knowing that
<elkbuntu> lol
<GazzaK> she kicks me on join nowadays!
<GazzaK> it seems like a script
<Madpilot> It probably is. You should be flattered, she programmed a script just for you!
<GazzaK> if join #ubuntu-ops AND user= GazzaK THEN remove GazzaK
<Madpilot> elkbuntu, apparently it's "Made in China" trolling now. How tiresome.
<elkbuntu> he's using a proxy too, check the hostmask
<elkbuntu> or the user name anyway
<thoreauputic> elkbuntu: he may disappear at any time...
<GazzaK> webchat client, arghhhh useful:useless ratio....
<elkbuntu> thoreauputic,  im for banning the username Webchat... you?
<Madpilot> elkbuntu, +1 at this point
<elkbuntu> on the basis of the potential proxy nature ;)
<thoreauputic> elkbuntu: feel free - he's getting really annoying at this point
* Madpilot feeds the troll a few tidbits, just because it's late and I've got a drink in front of me...
<GazzaK> I don't think I get a vote, but +1 for banning of "webchat" from me too
<elkbuntu> *!Webchat@* would do it?
<Madpilot> elkbuntu, yes
<elkbuntu> sure?
<Madpilot> apparently not. Does Capitalization Count?
<thoreauputic> elkbuntu: upper case
<elkbuntu> although, ti's stopped
<Madpilot> there
<elkbuntu> was he continuing?
<thoreauputic> yes - bad mouthing China
<GazzaK> Madpilot, yay
<elkbuntu> i wasnt seeing it after i banned :-/
<GazzaK> i like chinese
<elkbuntu> except the two lines that i attributed to lag
<elkbuntu> ah.. nm...
<thoreauputic> elkbuntu: it was evident that he would simply find another subject to be more-or-less inflammatory about
<elkbuntu> thoreauputic, yes, i know this... but i had not realised he had continued past my banning
<elkbuntu> he stopped at that point more or less
<thoreauputic> elkbuntu: I think the ban is case sensitive
<thoreauputic> ie it didn't take
<elkbuntu> ah
<elkbuntu> i entered it with case but it lowered it
<thoreauputic> hmm - interesting
<elkbuntu> feel free to meddle, but i dont personally want anyone else joining with the username 'webchat'
<thoreauputic> heheh
<nalioth> we still having fun?
<thoreauputic> nalioth: fun has been out of the question for some time ;p
<nalioth> aha
<thoreauputic> :)
<nalioth> looks like fun, to me
<thoreauputic> appearances can be deceptive
<mneptok> I'M A SNOW ANGEL!
* thoreauputic puts on his best grumpy *nix greybeard look
* mneptok already has same
* thoreauputic sets ban on !*@!
<thoreauputic> hmm that doesn't look right...
<mneptok> heh
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, kenthomson said: ubotu, what is your name?
<LongPointyStick> not that guy again...
<kenthomson> May i get some help here?
<kenthomson> What is this: "<ubotu> Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops.  Thank you for your attention to detail"
<kenthomson> Helooo...?
<kenthomson> *
<kenthomson> **
<kenthomson> ***
<kenthomson> ****
<kenthomson> *****
<kenthomson> ******
<kenthomson> *******
<kenthomson> ********
<kenthomson> *********
<kenthomson> **********
<kenthomson> ************
<kenthomson> ************
<kenthomson> ***********
<kenthomson> **********
<kenthomson> *********
<kenthomson> *********
<kenthomson> damn!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<highvoltage> kenthomson: yes?
<kenthomson> highvoltage, your nickserv message disrupted my design
<kenthomson> highvoltage, BTW,  What is this: "<ubotu> Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops.  Thank you for your attention to detail"
<LongPointyStick> kenthomson: what the heck do you think you're doing?
<LongPointyStick> since when is ascii designs appropriate for irc?
<highvoltage> kenthomson: I don't know, but please don't flood the channel
<kenthomson> LongPointyStick, a natural expression of the latent artistic talent in a sleepy channel ;-)
<LongPointyStick> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<LongPointyStick> kenthomson: people have logs.
<kenthomson> ok ok
<kenthomson> LongPointyStick, i am sorry, i didn't realise that
<kenthomson> LongPointyStick, wouldn't they be pleasantly surprised to see such a design embedded in one of their silly-sleepy logs, it might rejuvinate them ;-)
<Jucato> kenthomson: you said something to the bot that was interpreted as a request to add or modify a factoid.
<LongPointyStick> kenthomson: no.
<LongPointyStick> woot, vlc does .ogg support.  I'm impressed!
<kenthomson> Jucato, that helps, but i didn't know what i said, let me see
<kenthomson> LongPointyStick, it does non-free-formats support, so you should be impressed
<LongPointyStick> 21:43 < ubotu> In #ubuntu, kenthomson said: ubotu, what is your name?
<LongPointyStick> 21:43 < ubotu> In #ubuntu, kenthomson said: ubotu, what is your name?
<Jucato> <ubotu> In #ubuntu, kenthomson said: ubotu, what is your name?
<LongPointyStick> argh.  irssi's dodgy for pasting.
<LongPointyStick> that's what you said, anyway
<kenthomson> right
<kenthomson> So how-come i get that message?
<LongPointyStick> !add
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<LongPointyStick> urgh
<LongPointyStick> in short, it's because you used ubotu, told it that what was "your name"
<kenthomson> LongPointyStick, so it will try to add to its factoid anything anyone asks after what_is_<term_here>?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<LongPointyStick> \kenthomson: yes.  ubotu foo is bar, will tell ubotu that foo is bar
<kenthomson> LongPointyStick, hoa! slowdown, you mean anyone can tell ubotu what is something, and it will learn? or do just admins feed it info?
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, kenthomson said: ubotu, foo is bar
<kenthomson> ubotu, foo is not bar
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, kenthomson said: ubotu, foo is not bar
<kenthomson> ???
<Jucato> it reports to this channel what you're telling the bot
<Seveas> only admins can make it remember things
<ikonia> thank god
<LongPointyStick> ikonia: *exactly*
<LongPointyStick> kenthomson: anyone can, but those without being admins will get their suggestions routed in here, instead of automatically going in
<Seveas> ikonia, you're welcome :)
<LongPointyStick> !foo
<ubotu> foo is barr
<LongPointyStick> !no foo is bling
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, LongPointyStick said: !no foo is bling
<LongPointyStick> %whoami
<Seveas> LongPointyStick, %login :)
<ubotu> I don't recognize you.
<LongPointyStick> yeah, just realised
<Jucato> hm... is it fixed already? ubotu recognizing the alternate nick?
<Seveas> sure
<Seveas> never been broken :)
<Jucato> ah kool :)
<LongPointyStick> !no foo is bling
<ubotu> I'll remember that LongPointyStick
<LongPointyStick> !foo
<ubotu> foo is bling
<LongPointyStick> good bot
<LongPointyStick> kenthomson: voila.
<LongPointyStick> LongPointyStick: your hostmask stuff is buggered, if i'm not getting authed
<LongPointyStick> er, Seveas
<LongPointyStick> (automatically)
<Seveas> LongPointyStick, the bot was restarted
<Jucato> there was one time when Price_Child was trying, but he was using his alternate nick (or something like that)
<kenthomson> !foo
<ubotu> foo is bling
<LongPointyStick> Seveas: it should pick up by hostmask automatically, from a database, shouldnt it?
<Seveas> Jucato, pricechild was broken, not the bot
<LongPointyStick> !no foo is bar
<ubotu> I'll remember that LongPointyStick
<LongPointyStick> haha
<kenthomson> !foo
<ubotu> foo is bar
<Jucato> hehe ok :)
<Seveas> LongPointyStick, no
<LongPointyStick> Seveas: sucky.
<kenthomson> !no foo is very_good
<nalioth> kenthomson: please leave the ascii disruptions outside this channel
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, kenthomson said: !no foo is very_good
<kenthomson> nalioth, you realise now?
<nalioth> kenthomson: i've been /away
<LongPointyStick> kenthomson: nalioth's a staffer.  you'd better behave.
<Seveas> if nalioth is angry, his speed is 10 K-lines/second
<LongPointyStick> only 10?
* LongPointyStick should go back to her decent client
<Jucato> I read that as 10K K-lines :D
<kenthomson> nalioth, people really fear you here
<Seveas> Jucato, that's when he is severely pissed off
<nalioth> they do?
* Jucato ph34rs nalioth...
<kenthomson> nalioth, <LongPointyStick> kenthomson: nalioth's a staffer.  you'd better behave
<Seveas> LongPointyStick should fear nalioth
* LongPointyStick DOOMS Seveas 
<Seveas> others (except you) are pretty safe
<nalioth> LongPointyStick is just pointing out that i know a bit more about how to operate a channel . . .
<kenthomson> nalioth, humbled threat, heh?
<nalioth> nah, just an observation
<LongPointyStick> oh ffs, nalioth, please show him that we all mean business here.  a temp kline would definetly suffice.
<LongPointyStick> he's *constantly* disrupting.
<Jucato> Seveas: except if he floods the channel w/ ASCII art like above :)
<kenthomson> LongPointyStick, what is all that you say?
<Seveas> Jucato, I wasn't in above
<Jucato> ooh
<Seveas> my laptop was unplugged so it powered down during the night
<nalioth> Seveas: he abused our buffers . . .
<Seveas> STUPID STUPID STUPID STUPID STUPID STUPID STUPID STUPID STUPID STUPID STUPID STUPID STUPID STUPID STUPID STUPID STUPID STUPID STUPID STUPID STUPID STUPID STUPID
<Jucato> Seveas: btw, are you feeling better already?
<kenthomson> nalioth, me? I need to know how i was able to do that?
<Seveas> Jucato, yeah
<kenthomson> Seveas, is that not counted as flooding?
<Jucato> Seveas: glad to hear :)
<nalioth> kenthomson: two words:  ascii art
<kenthomson> nalioth, i thought as the channel is asleep i will make some good use of idle digital space, thats all? i mean no harm
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@59.95.220.218]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<LongPointyStick> thank goodness.
<nalioth> who was that, anyway?
<LongPointyStick> now that tha'ts done, please ban him in #ubuntu too
<LongPointyStick> nalioth: a known moron
<Seveas> LongPointyStick, p'quoi?
<LongPointyStick> not a troll, maybe.  just a bloody moron
<LongPointyStick> Seveas: sorry?
<nalioth> too bad he's not moronic enough to set off the kAlarms
<Seveas> LongPointyStick, why ban him there?
<LongPointyStick> Seveas: because he's usually a hastle in there too
<LongPointyStick> usually that's where he gets banned first
<Seveas> heh
<LongPointyStick> consistently offtopic, doesnt seem to understand that that's a problem, etc
<Otto-Mate> ello
<LongPointyStick> hiya Otto-Mate
<Otto-Mate> anyone know of a site where I can download VMware imae ov v6.10 ?
<Seveas> Otto-Mate, this is not a support channel
<Otto-Mate> okies
<Otto-Mate> is there one ?
<Seveas> yes, #ubuntu
<Otto-Mate> oops
<Otto-Mate> sorry
<nalioth> !tell Otto-Mate about proxy
<Otto-Mate> ?
<Myrtti> !proxy
<ubotu> The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, Seveas said: !prefix is <reply> If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the prson you're talking too, you have a grater chance that that person reads your messages
<Otto-Mate> thanks
<LongPointyStick> Seveas: you spelt person wrong
<Seveas> LongPointyStick, there are 2 more typos in there
<Seveas> already corrcted
<Seveas> (and my e is dodgy)
<LongPointyStick> ahh
<ardchoille> Can someone take a look at the !sysresccd factoid and take out the first two words please? It sounds kinda silly and it's probably my fault :(
<GazzaK> arghhh
<Seveas> !sysresccd
<ubotu> sysresccd is SystemRescueCd is a Linux system on a bootable CD-ROM. It contains a number of admin tools including gparted and partimage. http://sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<Seveas> !sysresccd =~ s/^/<reply> /
<ubotu> I'll remember that Seveas
<Seveas> !sysresccd
<Seveas> meh
<Seveas> %reload Encyclopedia
<ubotu> OK
<Seveas> !sysresccd
<ubotu> SystemRescueCd is a Linux system on a bootable CD-ROM. It contains a number of admin tools including gparted and partimage. http://sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<ardchoille> Seveas: Thank you
<ardchoille> I goofed it when I submitted it
<LongPointyStick> heya ardchoille
<ardchoille> Hiya hobsee
<GazzaK> hey LongPointyStick :-P
* GazzaK runs and hides
<LongPointyStick> hiya GazzaK
<LongPointyStick> GazzaK: btw, no i dont have a script
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<GazzaK> LongPointyStick, hehe :p
<Seveas> nalioth, can you please cloak MehdiHassanpour
<nalioth> if i can spell it   :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> <sigh>
<Hobbsee> heh
<GazzaK> meh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> potential troll in -offtopic ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> excuse me, I locked the topic in #kubuntu after someone accidentally changed it to a blank. if there's a policy against doing that in the support channels please let me know
<ompaul> Jucato, it is normal to allow it to be changed in case it needs a sudden "OI upgrade your foo now"
<nalioth> Jucato: just unlock it in a day or so
<Jucato> okie dokie :)
<nalioth> ban the abuser
<Jucato> it was an accident
<ompaul> hhh
<nalioth> ah
<ompaul>  you don't have T set?
<Jucato> he didn't even realize and apologized profusely :)
<ompaul> I would have t set but allow ops change it
<ompaul> but that is just me
<nalioth> and we all know you're such a troublemaker, ompaul
<ompaul> how true
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> I set it to "Topic can only be changed by channel operators" btw... (sorry forgot the real command)
<ompaul> that is usual
<nalioth> not in #kubuntu
<Jucato> yeah, not in #kubuntu... and I don't know why...
<Jucato> until now :)
<ompaul> it could be a case of "it is now"
<nalioth> nah, it can be -t'd in a while
<nalioth> #kubuntu is mostly well behaved
* apokryphos nods
* ompaul wonders how many network connections would be saved if all #*ubuntu channels were redirected to #ubuntu
<ompaul> it would be very mad though
<elkbuntu> it would be fricking insane
<Jucato> it would be :)
<elkbuntu> ikonia, /me has a k lined up for him ;)
<ikonia> gratzi !
<ikonia> I'll strap in for the ride
<ikonia> any time soon please................
<elkbuntu> waiting for the straw
<micah> has anyone found a subversion plugin for kate?
<Seveas> popey, poke
<popey> Seveas: peek
<Seveas> popey, you were asking about the pastebin?
<popey> the ubuntu-nl one, yes
<popey> sometimes gives odd javascript errors
<Seveas> I administer all of *.ubuntu-nl.org :)
<popey> well, complains that js isnt enabled in the browser
<popey> was thinking about seting up a pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org
<ikonia> I had it today
<ikonia> thought I wasn't using javascript
<ikonia> so it thought I was spamming
<Myrtti> yeah
<Myrtti> I've gotten that error too
<Myrtti> I'd love to use the ubuntu pastebin, but I can't figure out why it keeps telling me I'm spammin
<popey> exactly the issue I raised in #ubuntu-nl, then for some reason it worked
<Seveas> weird
<Seveas> I never had that issue :/
<Seveas> did you get script errors as well?
<Seveas> Myrtti, doe it happen consistently?
<Myrtti> all the three times I've bothered to try
<Myrtti> I've used pastebin.ca mostly now
<Seveas> Myrtti, try again and if it fails, do view source and mail that to me
<Seveas> Myrtti, are you by any chance using a proxy?
<Seveas> or tor?
<popey> I am not using tor
<popey> but my isp transparently proxies
<popey> however I a pretty sure this happens from work where there is not a proxy
<ompaul> !seen gnomefreak?
<Seveas> popey, do you take more than 15 minutes between opening the page and hitting submit?
<popey> no
<Seveas> odd
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> @seen gnomefreak?
<Seveas> then try what I said above
<Seveas> if it fails, view source and mail it to me
<popey> will do
<popey> the error is reported by the app
<popey> not a javascript error as such
<popey> you know that?
<Seveas> I knoe
<Seveas> know*
<Seveas> but that means the javascript it uses is malfunctioning
<popey> er
<popey> now I get this:-
<popey> Er is een fout opgetreden bij het verwerken van uw verzoek
<popey> is that because I didn't put much text in?
<Seveas> unf
<Seveas> no, that's error 500
<popey> getting that consistently now
<Seveas> try again
<popey> i appear to be spamming the pastebin
<Seveas> yah error 500 means error in the code and that won't go away until I fix it :)
<popey> big fat error
<popey> where do you want me to send this?
<popey> oh hang on
<Seveas> dennis@ubuntu
<popey> done
<Seveas> right, it's sending the wrong key
<Seveas> which browser do you use?
<popey> ff
<popey> 'Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.8.1.2) Gecko/20061201 Firefox/2.0.0.2 (Ubuntu-feisty)'
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> do you get any javascript errors?
<Seveas> try going to the page, doing nothing for 30 seconds and then submitting
<Myrtti> yeah, got the error
<Myrtti> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.8.1.1) Gecko/20061208 Firefox/2.0.0.1
<Seveas> Myrtti, please mail me the source of the error page
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> also XmlHttpRequest bodged
<Seveas> but javascript working
<Seveas> try again
<Myrtti> nope
<Myrtti> sent the source
<Seveas> meh
* Seveas stupid
<Seveas> try now
<effie_jayx> Seveas,  god can't be stupid... :S
<Myrtti> yeah, now it works
<Myrtti> <3
<popey> works here Seveas
<Seveas> elkbuntu, http://www.angryfacts.com/facts.cgi?f=115
<Seveas> BWAHA
<Seveas> @dice
<Ubugtu> 
<Seveas> @dice
<Ubugtu> 
<Seveas> @dice
<Ubugtu> 
<Seveas> @dice 5
<Ubugtu>     
<Seveas> unf.....
<Seveas> the dice font is screwed up in feisty
<Seveas> @dice 5
<Seveas> @dice 5
<Seveas> @dice 5
<Ubugtu>     
<Ubugtu>     
<Ubugtu>     
* PriceChild can "just" read what numbers they are :P
<ikonia> thats quite cool
<effie_jayx> @1
<effie_jayx> :D
<effie_jayx> @dice
<Ubugtu> 
<effie_jayx> I got 3 :D
<ikonia> @dice 10
<Ubugtu>     
<ikonia> very impressive
<PriceChild> ubotu seems very laggy...
<apokryphos> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
* apokryphos jumps in quite late 8)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<recon31> hello everyone I have a problem on adding permissions to my dvd player to gxine on mythtv frontend can anyone help me please
<apokryphos> !support
<ubotu> For your support options, see http://www.ubuntu.com/support For IRC support, join #ubuntu / #kubuntu / #xubuntu etc
<recon31> thanks
<apokryphos> recon31: why did you join here?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<effie_jayx> the ubuntu wiki is moin moin right
<PriceChild> yes
<effie_jayx> PriceChild,  what wiki would you recomend?
<effie_jayx> moin moin or wikimedia
<tsmithe> effie_jayx, moin moin is python; mediawiki is php (if that helps)
<effie_jayx> cool
* PriceChild hasn't a clue
<effie_jayx> thanks guys :D
<apokryphos> mediawiki's really great
<apokryphos> but also very bad in some ways; case in point: translations
<effie_jayx> apokryphos,  really?
<apokryphos> and user management
<apokryphos> still, everyone knows how to use mediawiki (basically), and it has nice features
<apokryphos> effie_jayx: multiple languages is basically a hack
<apokryphos> funny, considering one of the greatest things about wikipedia is the amount of languages it has
<effie_jayx> good to know
<effie_jayx> :D
<arrenlex> (14:22:27) khermans_: i am offering 30 minutes of support for $30 via phone, priv msg me
<arrenlex> Is that allowed?
<PriceChild> What channel is that user in?
<arrenlex> #ubuntu
<BearPerson> the price makes one wonder what he's supporting people with... ;)
* BearPerson hides
<PriceChild> /lastlog 'ing shows he said soon after he was joking :S
* PriceChild sees BearPerson has seen and disappears
<arrenlex> Okay. Sorry to bother you.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> !proxy > Joeeigel (Please see the message from ubotu)
<ubotu> In ubotu, cables said: specific is <reply> Please do not ask specific people in #ubuntu for help. Ask the whole channel, and more people will be able to help you.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<bimberi> hi folks, Ubugtu's lart is working in #ubuntu
<popey> Seveas: any chance of a copy of your pastebin code?
<PriceChild> eek bimberi
<bimberi> yeah :)
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, be afraid, be very afraid
* PriceChild cowers
#ubuntu-ops 2008-02-25
<Flannel> PriceChild: You keeping an eye on LadyBot?  Sent me a notice re: spam (maybe triggers on channel names?)
<PriceChild> Flannel, thankyou.
<Flannel> No problem
<PriceChild> I tried a list earlier but didn't reply.
<LjL> ok so, if floodbots "fight" among each other for anything longer than a couple of minutes, issue "hook" in -monitor
<LjL> also, if during an attack *you* (not the bots) set +r, +R, +m or +i, the bots will go back to "normal" mode, thinking the attack has been addressed
<LjL> this means that they can set -J if they're lagged or something
<LjL> so, if you set one of those modes manually, you're a bit on your own - don't rely on +J staying set
<tritium> LjL: do we have a policy on allowing ubotu in LoCo channels?
<LjL> tritium: i don't think so. we ask, seveas decides how overloaded it is
<LjL> s/we/they/
<tritium> And does the policy about ubotu being the only interactive bot apply to loco channels as well?
<LjL> not really, they can and do have their own localized bots
<tritium> Oh, great.  I'm glad to hear that.  I may add one to the NM LoCo channel.
<tritium> Thanks, LjL.  =)
<LjL> tritium: but if you want ubotu ask, shouldn't be a problem
<tritium> Awesome, that would be my preference.
<tritium> Seveas: may I have ubotu join #ubuntu-us-nm please?
<nalioth> tritium: which bot did you want?
<tritium> nalioth: I have no preference.  If ubotwo or ubot3 is available, that's great for us.
 * nalioth sends ubot3
<tritium> Thank you kindly, sir.
<tritium> I appreciate it.
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: I use seveas's script, I'm not even sure
<Jack_Sparrow> np
 * tritium uses auto_bleh
<nickrud> I've promised myself I'll take some time and learn more, but I'm using a pretty good crutch right now
<Jack_Sparrow> Konversation still here.
<tonyyarusso> tonyyarusso: same
<tonyyarusso> wow
<tonyyarusso> @tritium
<nickrud> talking to yourself?
<tritium> I thought so ;)
<eddieftw> nalioth: i hate to bother, but I was referred to you as being the person to bother about an IRC cloak. i was recently approved as an IRC member
<nalioth> eddieftw: got a launchpad ID?
<eddieftw> nalioth: https://launchpad.net/~eddiemartinez
<eddieftw> nalioth: i use two nicks for IRC, is that a problem?
<nalioth> not at all
<nalioth> freenode recommends setting up your nick in this fashion: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup eddieftw 
<eddieftw> okay i've linked them now
<nalioth> you need to continue reading that URL
<eddieftw> im sorry, im confused, what am i supposed to be reading for?
<nalioth> you need an email with nickserv
<nalioth> you also need to decide which nick you want as master
<eddieftw> ive done that, and i know which one i want as a master, and ive linked them nicks
<nalioth>   /msg nickserv set master [the one you want] and make sure it has an email with it
<posingaspopular> okay that's done.
 * nalioth waits on the email to be set
<stdin> can someone !forget pastebin-#kubuntu please ?
<posingaspopular> nalioth: it's already set
<nalioth> posingaspopular: no, it's not.
<nalioth> on either nick, there is no email
<posingaspopular> i've registered both nicks to the same email a long time ago
<posingaspopular> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57297/
<nalioth>  please /msg nickserv info posingaspopular 
<nalioth>  please /msg nickserv info eddieftw
<posingaspopular> i dont understand how they are registered, but dont have an associated email address?
<nalioth> because you probably are thinking of SOME OTHER NETWORK and its registration procedures?
<nalioth> freenode recommends setting up your nick in this fashion: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup posingaspopular 
<AndrewB> hahaha
<nalioth> AndrewB: is something funny?
 * AndrewB closes lips    
<AndrewB> no
<band4life> good evening ladies and gentlemen.  I have returned to plea for forgiveness.  I apologize for my rude behavior in #ubuntu, and promise to be a model chatter from now on.  May I please have permission to return?
<nickrud> nalioth: is band4life still banned from #ubuntu?
<nalioth> nickrud: until the banning op removes it
<nalioth> and since band4life always shows up when its night time for that op . . . .
<nickrud> nalioth: well he's there
<nalioth> oh?
<nickrud> yes
 * nalioth investigates
<nickrud> if he's the one I'm thinking of, LjL said a month or so
 * nalioth investigaes ( this means that band4life has time to leave #ubuntu )
<posingaspopular> nalioth: sorry for the confusion, the email adress should be set now
<nickrud> nalioth: he's gon
<nalioth> band4life: may i ask why you are evading a ban?
<nickrud> *e
<band4life> nalioth I am not trying to evade.  I did explain that I switch wireless accounts frequently.  that is why I cam here.
<nalioth> band4life: if you're not trying to evade, why does it say so in your ident?
<band4life> ident?
<nalioth> uh oh
<nalioth> nickrud: can you help him out?
<nickrud> band4life (n=evade@d17-6.rb.lax.centurytel.net) has joined #ubuntu-ops
<nalioth> eddieftw: which nick do you want in the cloak?
<nickrud> band4life: that's your ident there, evade etc
<nalioth> band4life: can you explain to us why you are using a different IP?
<nalioth> band4life: and have 'evade' as your ident?
<nickrud> band4life: you're gonna have to wait, LjL did put a time limit on your ban if I remember correctly
<eddieftw> nalioth: the posingaspopular one
<nalioth> eddieftw: please /nick to it
<band4life> nalioth I have a dsl here (my house) and I frequent a coffee shop.  that is why my ip is diff.  I dont know what you mean about the evade as my ident .
<nixternal> nalioth: make his cloak say @/nixternals/woman/posingaspopular
<nickrud> rflol
<nalioth> posingaspopular: thanks
<nixternal> posingaspopular: if you don't have anything else, you are free to leave :p
<nalioth> band4life: nickrud showed you what i mean
<band4life> nalioth i dont have evolution set up so I couldnt open the link
<posingaspopular> thanks for kicking me out nixternal
<posingaspopular> wont be the first time.. or last P
<posingaspopular> :P
<nalioth> band4life: do not return here for 1 week.
<band4life> am I banned from #ubuntu or all the channels?
<band4life> can I go to #kubuntu?
<nalioth> if you keep ban evading, you may lose access to all 42,321 channels here
<band4life> nalioth  I honestly am not trying to evade.  
<nalioth> band4life: presented with the evidence, i am sorry to say i don't believe you one little bit
<nickrud> band4life: I'd suggest you simply take a week off, and come back. A show of good faith
<band4life> nalioth  Ill come back in a week.  Until then, am I free to go to other channels?
<nalioth> band4life: the channel operators run their channels
<band4life> nalioth I just dont want to get tagged as evading
<nalioth> band4life: it is far too late for that
<band4life> :-)
<band4life> ok
<band4life> see you in a week
<band4life> thanks
<band4life> nickrud can I open a private chat w/ you?
<nalioth> nickrud: logs of #freenode show band4life asking 'how to evade bans' questions a few days ago
<nixternal> nice
<nalioth> he was not answered, but there is intent
<nickrud> nalioth: yes, in here iirc. I was present
<nalioth> and now this ident that 'he knows nothing about'
 * nalioth is just telling nickrud not to fall for the sob story
<AndrewB> What was he banned for originally out of interest?
<nickrud> yeah. Two ways to consider his checking in here first: sincerity, or thumb on nose
<nalioth> dunno, bantracker is down
 * nickrud thinks nalioth knows that rich has heard many sob stories
<nalioth> heh
 * AndrewB realises he hasn't been to bed yet... and goes!
<Myrtti> I'm getting a tad bored with the language at -ot
<Myrtti> the next one using an acronym with the letter f for fu** is going to get it
<Myrtti> I swear to Gaia
 * elkbuntu hugs Myrtti
<elkbuntu> uh oh, emma's firing up
<MenZa> What's up with -offtopic?
<Myrtti> I don't know, you tell me
<Myrtti> ?
<Myrtti> MenZa: summarize?
<MenZa> Myrtti: It appears that a lot of o4o is fluttering around
<MenZa> Or bordering o4o at least
<MenZa> Myrtti: see DrDerek, emma
<jussi01> !khardy
<ubotu> Kubuntu Hardy Heron expects to ship with both KDE 3 and KDE 4 as 2 separate disks. KDE 4 should be offered by shipit
<PriceChild> nalioth, nickrud, band4life also asked me in pm about evading "so he wouldn't do it by accident"
<PriceChild> Myrtti, Its always fun asking why they think f*ck is acceptable but fuck isn't.
<Myrtti> they're going politics again
<Myrtti> *sigh
 * PriceChild watches
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, SupaFly said: !ubotu-why is my windows decorator not showing the window borders anymore-crystal-kubuntu
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, drderek is trying to rock the boat i think
<Myrtti> yup
<elektronik123> hello
<PriceChild> Hey there, how can I help?
<popey> (get your hair cut?)
<Myrtti> elektronik123: ?
<elektronik123> i can`t join to #ubuntu-pl
<elektronik123> i have na blockade
<PriceChild> elektronik123, This channel is normally for main channel discussions. "pressenter" is the user who banned you and I suggest you /msg him.
<elektronik123> ok
<elektronik123> pressenter is away
<PriceChild> elektronik123, then please be patient and I am sure he will get back to you asap.
<elektronik123> i have this ban one month
<PriceChild> elektronik123, I am afraid I cannot help you. Please try and resolve this first with the operator.
<elektronik123> this is only way ?
<PriceChild> This is the best way.
<kagou> Hi
<PriceChild> Hi kagou, how can I help?
<kagou> hey PriceChild, 
<kagou> i come in for an Member cloaks
<PriceChild> kagou, could you give me your launchpad url please?
<kagou> sure
<kagou> https://edge.launchpad.net/~vetsel-patrice
<kagou> or without the "edge" ;)
<PriceChild> i'm on the edge
<kagou> :p
<PriceChild> kagou, have you set up your nickname with nickserv with a linked nick and email?
<kagou> wow mmm, so long time i did...
<kagou> my nickname is registered to nickserv
<kagou> but for the mail ... ilook
<PriceChild> kagou, here is the recommended way to set up your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<kagou> PriceChild, thanks, i look
<kagou> -NickServ-          Registered: 5 years 33 weeks 6 days (22h 15m 4s) ago
<kagou> PriceChild, it's done
<PriceChild> kagou, so you definitely have a second nickname linked? (ie. listed on /msg nickserv info kagou)
<PriceChild> nalioth, Could you please cloak kagou with ubuntu/member.
<kagou> PriceChild, sorry i do not have a linked
<kagou> i do this
<PriceChild> Could you please follow the instructions in that guide to link it.
<kagou_>  /msg nickserv link kagou kagouou
<kagou> PriceChild, ok it's now done
<PriceChild> kagou, i don't think you did that properly..
<PriceChild> kagou, please change your password also.
<Pici> kagou: I reccomend changing your password, this channel is publically logged.
<PriceChild> kagou, /msg nickserv set password <newpassword>
<kagou> indeed
<PriceChild> You need to go back to kagou_ and try to link again.
<PriceChild> Make sure there is no space before the /
<PriceChild> Make a habit of performing commands including a password in the server window only.. so that it doesn't appear to strangers if you make a typo.
<kagou> PriceChild, i'v successfully linbked kagou_ and kagou
<kagou> i don't find how to change password :/
<PriceChild> kagou, are you sure? because you tried a command and it didn't work... we all saw it instead
<PriceChild> kagou_, /msg nickserv set password <newpassword>
<kagou> PriceChild, it's ok i think :)
<PriceChild> kagou, does /msg nickserv info kagou now show an email and linked nick?
<kagou> PriceChild, yes
<PriceChild> good good
<kagou> password is changed ;) Now what should I do ?
<PriceChild> kagou, just wait :)
<kagou> ok, i stay here
<Jack_Sparrow> PriceChild: You around? 
<ubotu> Jack_Sparrow called the ops in #ubuntu (jay)
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks pici...
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici:  got a sec?
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: kinda busy, but ask and I may have a moment
<Jack_Sparrow> DO I still have ops in Ubuntu.. I have been mostly gone for the last couple weeks
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici: I had some medical issuse after the Dr changed my meds
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: I hope you're better.  Yes, I still see you on the access list
<Gary> Jack_Sparrow, /msg chanserv access #ubuntu list <--- will tell you who has access
<Pici> /msg chanserv access #ubuntu list
<Jack_Sparrow> I see me in the list but the konversation button to op me diudnt work..
<kagou> PriceChild, ok it's done
<kagou> thank you
<jpatrick> Jack_Sparrow: because Konversation does: /op $you and not /msg ChanServ op #channel $nick
<Jack_Sparrow> jpatrick: thanks, reinstalled while I was down for a few days and had not fixed everything..  that 400 gig was still under warrantee so all is good and I feel much better today
<ubotu> Slart called the ops in #ubuntu (spiky)
<jpatrick> Jack_Sparrow: get well soon! :)
<Jack_Sparrow> working on it.. thanks..  I feel better today than the last couple weeks..  I think I also got exposed to the flu while at the hospital and now fighting that..
<Jack_Sparrow> jpatrick: will        /msg Chanserv op #Ubuntu %u%n  work?
<jpatrick> Jack_Sparrow: try: /msg ChanServ op #ubuntu Jack_Sparrow 
<jpatrick> Jack_Sparrow: deop: /msg ChanServ op #ubuntu -Jack_Sparrow 
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow, if it's a quick button, make it /MSG ChanServ OP %c%n
<ubotu> Jack_Sparrow called the ops in #ubuntu (spiky)
<Jack_Sparrow> LjL: thanks
<jpatrick> someone forward the guy to #k
<jpatrick> Jack_Sparrow: personally I favour the auto_bleh script for irssi :)
<Jack_Sparrow> jpatrick: I just dl'd that
<Jack_Sparrow> jpatrick: Will do some testing while I recover a bit.
<jpatrick> Jack_Sparrow: there is a channel for testing it but I can't remember what it's called (<- no0tic)
<Jack_Sparrow> jpatrick: If you have another minute what is the remove command again
<jpatrick> Jack_Sparrow: /quote remove #channel nick
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks.. again..  and again..
<jpatrick> no problem :)
<Jack_Sparrow> If I find out my Dr only changed my meds because he has stock in that company I am gonna kick some serious .....
<no0tic> jpatrick, testing what?
<jpatrick> no0tic: auto_bleh
<no0tic> jussi01's #dib5sn 
<Jack_Sparrow> jpatrick: need help to unop now
<no0tic> Jack_Sparrow, /msg chanserv op #channel -Jack_Sparrow 
<jpatrick> or just /deop Jack_Sparrow 
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks.. obviously my brain is NOT working as well as I thought
 * jpatrick is not having a good day thanks to his crappy ssh server
<jussi01> no0tic: ?
<jpatrick> jussi01: read all backlog
<no0tic> jussi01, jpatrick asked me for your auto_bleh test channel
<jussi01> yeah, just read, sorry, just woke up from a nap...
<ubotu> In ubotu, OldPink said: !amaya is a WYSIWYG Web editor, i.e. a tool used to create and update documents directly on the Web. Browsing features are seamlessly integrated with the editing and remote access features in a uniform environment. This follows the original vision of the Web as a space for collaboration and not just a one-way publishing medium.
<jussi01> !scope
<ubotu> We don't need factoids for *everything* ;)
<jussi01> :P
<Mez> !scope > OldPink
<jpatrick> Mez: did that (and he did it to himself later)
<Mez> jpatrick, ah :( sorry
<jpatrick> Mez: it' his problem
<jpatrick> s*
 * jpatrick laughs at #u-ot
<nxvl_work> hi
<nxvl_work> can someone explain me the cloaks think
<nickrud> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks nxvl_work 
<nxvl_work> i mean, how i get mine working
<nickrud> nxvl_work:  you need to do the setup on that page, then once that's done have a freenode staffer enable it
<LjL> nxvl_work: are you an ubuntu member?
<nxvl_work> LjL: yes
<LjL> nxvl_work: in that case, do you want an ubuntu/member/ cloak or an unaffiliated/ one?
<nxvl_work> ubuntu/member
<LjL> nxvl_work: what's your launchpad address?
<nxvl_work> https://edge.launchpad.net/~nvalcarcel
<LjL> nxvl_work: (check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nxvl - you have the wrong address in the first line)
<LjL> nxvl_work: follow the steps you were given, anyway. i.e. make sure that you have a linked secondary nickname, and an email address set in nickserv
<nxvl_work> yep, i forgot to change ir, thnx :D
<nxvl_work> i'm on it
<nxvl_work> thanks :D
<nxvl_work>  /msg nickserv a
<nxvl_work> wrong window
<LjL> nxvl_work: careful. type those commands in the status window/tab, or you might end up giving out your passwords
<nxvl_work> thats why i use "a" instead of the command :D
<nxvl_work> just making sure
<nxvl> i can't have it working
<nxvl> it's automatic when i log into freenode?
<mneptok> nxvl: when the cloak is active it will be enabled when you ID to NickServ
<nxvl> oh, so it still need to be enables?
<nxvl> enabled*
<nxvl> ok ok
<nxvl> mneptok: but i only need to log into nickserv, doesn't i?
<mneptok> correcto
<nxvl_work> gracias!
<mneptok> de nada
<LjL> nxvl_work, i need you to confirm that your nicknames are linked (is it nxvl and nxvl_work that you've linked)?
<Gary> LjL, they are linked
<LjL> Gary, could you?
<Gary> LjL, all the LP stuff ready?
<LjL> not but will be in half a second
<LjL> done
<Gary> cloaked
<LjL> thanks
<LjL> nxvl: your secondary nickname will probably have to cycle. the primary is cloaked.
<Gary> he'll have to log out nxvl_work (or cycle)
<nxvl_work> LjL: yep
<nxvl_work> woohooo!
<nxvl_work> thnx
<Pici> dddd
<jussi01> eeee
<jpatrick> weee
<jussi01> hey...
<ompaul> I want to make that more polite - thoughts Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ompaul> Pici, what you think 
<ompaul> Please watch your language and stay ontopic, it will help to keep this channel family friendly.
<jpatrick> ompaul: you scared him off :/
<ompaul> I'll start on you next jpatrick ;-)
 * jpatrick hugs ompaul 
<ompaul> hahaha
<ubotu> Flare183 called the ops in #ubuntu (Apocaliptica)
<jpatrick> this guy again? (ping all dude)
<ubotu> In ubotu, Flare183 said: !flare183 is <reply>You Rock and You Rule!
<PriceChild> yeah... no
<jdong> PriceChild: can jdong rock and rule? :D
<ompaul>  /msg flare183 please leave the bot alone
<PriceChild> offline now
<PriceChild> jdong, not on crack he can't.
<ompaul> Flare183> sorry brother done that sorry about that
<ompaul> arrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<LjL> he's repeatedly run for membership, FYI
<LjL> (and failed to turn up)
<ompaul> he should be repeatedly removed from the channel
<ompaul> LjL, speaking of which 
<ompaul>  what are nxvl and others doing here?
<LjL> requested cloaks
<Seveas> LjL, anything you need from me on that?
<LjL> Seveas: on the requested cloaks?
<Seveas> yeah
<LjL> Seveas: i think you'll find you approved them earlier today, so it's all sorted
<Seveas> k
<Seveas> btw, I just got shocked
<Seveas> see somewhere else
<Jack_Sparrow> Seveas: can you set a better ban on penguin
<Jack_Sparrow> I messed that all up
<Seveas> --- Jack_Sparrow sets ban on *!*@*
<Seveas> don't EVER do that
<Jack_Sparrow> Didnt mean to...   
<Jack_Sparrow> fixing the button right now..
<Seveas> seriously, this makes me want to remove your ops privileges if I could
<Jack_Sparrow> Seveas: I know I screwed up as soon as I saw that, which is why I got you immediately
<Seveas> you should have undone it
<Jack_Sparrow> Seveas: Already fixed the button
<Seveas> if you don't know how, read an IRC manual before unbanning yourself
<Jack_Sparrow> I really should just go back to bed...
<LjL> !staff | host-64-234-13-157.nctv.com
<ubotu> host-64-234-13-157.nctv.com: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<LjL> still connected
<LjL> several nicknames
<Seveas> LjL, what's the history of that one?
<LjL> Seveas: err, no history that i know of... but, like, he just joined several bots?
<Seveas> k
<LjL> Seveas: i just noticed because in -monitor, WARNING: Carlzenox, Ze1ssnoxCommande, Zenox7Comdmander, Ze3nox7Comma3nde, Ze4noxComm3ander, Ze4no3xCommander are all connected from host-64-234-13-157.nctv.com
<nalioth> LjL: klined
<nalioth> klined
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow, on konversation, just use /ban -domain <nickname> and it'll do the right thing for you (obviously you can make a shorter alias for that)
<Jack_Sparrow> LjL: Thanks.. I got the script this am for xchat but had not got xchat installed..
<Jack_Sparrow> I am very sorry for the huge huge mistake... 
<PriceChild> meh, stuff happens
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, dont beat yourself up over it
<ompaul> we won't either
<PriceChild> next time try and undo something like that asap, especially because it was stopping anyone talking, and make sure to test funky buttons and alias's in random channels first :)
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow: xchat, i don't know. but please be very careful, seveas is rightly upset, since a ban on *!*@* means locking everyone out - they don't even get forwarded to #ubuntu-unregged, they just get "you are banned", which is not nice. you don't need to pick up every irc command by heart immediately, but do remember that if you set a /mode #ubuntu +anything (like a /mode #ubuntu +b hostmask, which is a ban), you can always reverse what you did with /
<LjL> mode #ubuntu -whatever, like /mode #ubuntu -b *!*@*
<Seveas> LjL, for xchat, use chanserv.py
<ompaul> Seveas, I was pointing him at that
<Seveas> s/LjL/Jack_Sparrow/
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks guys.. seriously back to bed...  will work on xchat and the script tomorrow when less tired.
 * Seveas needs sleep 
<ompaul> wow my brain did s/ by itself
<Jack_Sparrow> take care, see you tomorrow.
<ompaul> Seveas, sleep 28800 well
<PriceChild> Hmmm.. isp's website is down :/
#ubuntu-ops 2008-02-26
<Soskel> hi
<PriceChild> Hello there Soskel, how can I help?
<Soskel> PriceChild is acting extremely irrational by banning me because i was asking for help
<Soskel> i actually want to run that command
<PriceChild> I will leave this to someone else then.
<Soskel> PriceChild: so then unban me
<Soskel> he then pms me saying "cool" 
<Soskel> wtf?
<Soskel> you actually give him ops?
<Soskel> is anyone else here?
<nalioth> Soskel: what channel?
<Soskel> #ubuntu
<Soskel> i have no idea why i am banned
<PriceChild> Soskel, I have attempted to talk to you in pm. If you want someone else to deal, you have to be patient as they aren't always around
<Soskel> you just said you would leave it to someone else
<PriceChild> <Soskel> i am actually trying to run it
<PriceChild> <Soskel> i know exactly what it will do
<PriceChild> (might be useful)
<Soskel> and then you said "cool"
<Soskel> how does that help me?
<nalioth> Soskel: you were using a very dangerous command in #ubuntu w/o any explanation as to what it does or can do
<PriceChild> Soskel, nali.oth is dealing with your request as you wished.
<Soskel> then stop speaking
<Soskel> nalioth: dangerous?!?!? 
 * nalioth whistles a bit
<Soskel> .....
<nalioth> Soskel: you will show us respect, please
<Soskel> i am responsible for my computer 
<nalioth> you were asking about a potentially destructive command in a room full of n00bies
<Soskel> they aren't just going to run a random command
<nalioth> oh, but they do.
<Soskel> well, I was banned for posting a legit question
<nalioth> why did you choose #ubuntu to ask it in, when ##linux or ##apple or pretty much any other channel could have helped you?
<PriceChild> muted
<Soskel> pshhh
<Soskel> i can't believe he has ops
<nalioth> Soskel: remember the "respect" part?
<Soskel> nalioth: ##linus and ##apple are full fo noobs who blindly execute commands
<nalioth> Soskel: not hardly
<Soskel> and i need help with ubuntu
<Soskel> not a mac :)
<Soskel> i am trying to run 'rm -rf /' and i get an error saying "cannot remove root directory /"
<nalioth> Soskel: perhaps you've been ignoring the /topic in ##apple 
<Soskel> .......
<Soskel> thank you so much for your help
<Soskel> keep up the professional work PriceChild !!!
<PriceChild> Our pleasure.
<Soskel> bye 
<Soskel> i thought you muted me?
<PriceChild> you too
<PriceChild> originally
<PriceChild> cya :)
<Soskel> ....
<Soskel> ...
<Soskel> wow
<jussi01> right. 
<ubotu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu+1 (diamond5pam)
<LjL> does he never have some Asimov or such, i wonder
<LjL> i don't particularly like poetry
<nalioth> he doesn't have much of a selection
<PriceChild> that netsplit never came back...
<LjL> hm true
<LjL> Leguin is not connected
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<nalioth> yep, so it is
<Pici> funky
<PriceChild> smirnoff... :)
<Jack_Smirnoff> Yes Price, switched to Xchat and trying to get the script and features working
<Jack_Smirnoff> Script is in place just trying to get nick to auto identify
<nalioth> Jack_Smirnoff: irssi?
<Jack_Smirnoff> Xchat
<nickrud> Jack_Smirnoff: you've come back from the dark side!
<Jack_Smirnoff> NOt by much..
<Jack_Smirnoff> using the chanserv.py script
<Jack_Smirnoff> Got my channels setup..
<nalioth> nickrud: but he's not in the light yet . . .
<nickrud> heh. One step at a time, I'm patient
<Jack_Smirnoff> nickrud, Do you use xchat?
<mneptok> where's chanserv.pl for irssi users?
<nickrud> Jack_Smirnoff: yes
<PriceChild> mneptok, jdong has it on his jtd.
<mneptok> Jockstrap Training Device?
 * PriceChild lets jdong explain now he's dropped him in it
<Jack_Sparrow> Off to grab a bite and probably fall asleep again..  nickrud catch you later... 
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: take care
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood)
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood)
<PriceChild> <kernfreak> is this mostly a newbie chan?
<PriceChild> heard a similar statement to that several times today
<jdong> mneptok: jtd is jdong-todo, I got pissed at the lack of good TODO list programs and set out to write my own bzr-backed distributed todo list :)
<nickrud> omg
<LjL> TODO: restore jdong's mental sanity (priority: high, difficulty: huge)
<jdong> lol
<PriceChild> !jdong
<ubotu> <Hobbsee> jdong: yes, but you're FULL OF CRACK!
<emma> Hi. 
<PriceChild> emma, how can I help then?
<emma> I would like to make a very heart felt request that you reconsider the choice to opt-in to the IRSeek logging of the #ubuntu channel.
<PriceChild> reasons?
<emma> I respect your decision to do that but I think there are compelling reasons not to so if you would hear me out, I could tell you why I hope you will opt-out of that.
<PriceChild> That is why I invited you here, to listen to your reasons.
<emma> There are two reasons that I think are most important. But first of all I want to say I don't think all logging is the same. I know that anyone at any time could keep a personal log. That doesn't bother or concern me. I also realize that #ubuntu itself might keep a log. That wouldn't be my preference but also wouldn't concern me. 
<emma> So here are the two reasons I am passionately opposed to large scale commercial logging such as IRSeek:
<PriceChild> What do you mean by 'commercial' ?
<Hobbsee> emma: are you aware of http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ ?
<mneptok> jdong: rather than actually *do the shit on the list*. typical hacker.
<PriceChild> emma...?
<emma> (1) By way of comparison when I am going to post something on Google Groups (Usenet) I may very literally spend all day making sure that it is something I can live with for the rest of my life. But that is not a reasonable burden for a real-time and semi-social medium like chat. Even a support channel like #ubuntu ought to be a comfortable place to share information. The expectation is that you are sharing information with others who ha
<emma> ve gathered with you. The expectation is not that everything you say is being broadcast to the world and for all time. 
<LjL> (1) it's already all there in our official logs
<emma> <snip> The expectation is that you are sharing information with others who have gathered with you. The expectation is not that everything you say is being broadcast to the world and for all time. 
<mneptok> if you follow the CoC, i don't see what problem you could have with your archived speech. if you don't follow it, you'll be banned.
<PriceChild> I would like to suggest irclogs. is much more permanent than irseek, and will much more easily show up in google.
<nickrud> emma: I see your point, but it's too late in this world. the way back machine type archive is the future of communication.
<emma> Okay but I have a second argument which bears upon LjL's objection that 'but we already have a log of our own"
<emma> I would just say for mneptok that many things have been justified by the idea that 'if you dont do anything wrong you have nothing to worry about'. I just don't think that's a good way to go about deciding on things. Everyone here should know I can be an articulate person, that doesn't mean I am comfortable being put under glass in every chat session. 
<emma> Now my second argument: 
<emma> (2) I have ethical misgivings about taking the generous content of so many experts who are sharing their knowledge voluntarily, and in their recreational times, and then allowing a large commercial Logger to record that content for their own gain and profit.  
<mneptok> emma: that's not at all what i said. what i said was "if you join a *public* IRC channel and follow the conduct guidelines, what content of your speech would you not like archived?"
<emma> Note I do not believe this likely to ever apply to an official Ubuntu log itself. But certainly does apply to IRSeek.
<mneptok> emma: IRSeek charges money to access the historical data?
<PriceChild> How does irseek make money?
<PriceChild> What do you mean by 'commercial'?
<LjL> mneptok: i think she's thinking like walking around in public streets and being filmed all the time.
<mneptok> PriceChild: my guess is Google (or similar) ad revenue
<PriceChild> I don't see ads :/
<emma> mneptok -- IRseek is a business, just because they have not yet monetized their product does not mean they will not or don't want to. They are not doing it for altruistic reasons. They have a CEO and a marketing vice president.
<mneptok> emma: so do we.
<emma> PriceChild - They are a business.
<mneptok> emma: best delete Ubuntu off your machine *right now*. Canonical has bizdev people!
<LjL> emma, remember that Ubuntu itself (well, 99% of the software it's made of at least) can be taken by any commercial entity and sold, or commercialized in pretty much any conceivable way.
<emma> mneptok - Then really my second argument (and my first for that matter) is a reason not to be logging anyone on a large scale. It's really not very considerate.
<mneptok> emma: "considerate?"
<mneptok> emma: if i stand on a public street and talk, anyone and everyone can record what i say.
<mneptok> this is no different.
<emma> LjL - I don't think that's relevant. I am not an expert myself but I might be some day and there sure are a lot of them in #ubuntu right now. They are doing that out of a sort of kindness. They enjoy helping others and being part of the community that assembles here. It is wrong to be profiting from their content. 
<mneptok> emma: who is profiting? and how?
<LjL> emma: most of the people who *develop* Ubuntu do it for the same purposes as you mentioned.
<emma> mneptok - Yes let me address that also because I hear that quite a bit. This is very important so please don't shut yourself off to what Im about to say. 
<emma> LjL -- That's good for them but not really relevant to the people who are giving support and talking about Ubuntu in what they consider to be a conversation amongst people who have gathered together.
<LjL> they "consider"? where did they read the contract that said specifically that conversations wouldn't be recorded?
 * nickrud kinda likes that his glittering advice is archived for posterity
<emma> Now gentlemen I have to ask you for two things: (1) It happens a lot in discussions like this that people start to get inflexible because it starts feeling like a debate and the instinct is to win. It is most important that it not go that way. I respect all you are saying and I want you to listen to me in all good faith as well. 
<PriceChild> We are not all gentlemen.
<emma> and (2) Please understand that four of you are speaking to me at once so it may be difficult to answer all objections in a linear way, and you might feel like I'm not listening when I am.
<emma> Okay now let me speak to what was said about this being "public". I have to tell you all that this is not public. Not in the true sense. For example a public street corner is public. And a public library is public. That those are public is undisputed. And yet, it would certainly be considered unethical to record all the conversations at a public library, broadcast them to the world for all time, and profit from the valuable content of a
<emma> ll that surveilance. 
<mneptok> emma: you're speaking on behalf of the "experts" that give advice. have you actually asked one?
<nickrud> emma you don't have to convince me, in principle I'm on your side. In practice, you're fighting a war that was lost years ago.
<emma> An IRC chat room is not a public place like those places even while the equivalent of logging in those places is not tolerable. 
<mneptok> emma: and please do not speak of a company profiting off logging, as you can provide no credible evidence that that is even happening.
<emma> An IRC chat room is not public. It is 'open to the public' and that is a very different thing. It is like having an 'open house'. Your house is not a public place just because you welcome the public in to it.
<emma> An IRC chat room is on a private server and there are ops. Which as you all know very well you do not allow people to speak in your chat rooms in the same way you would have to if it were actually 'public'.
<nickrud> emma: not true, that last. I've evicted many people from homeless shelters for the very speech not permitted here
<emma> menptok - I believe that is common sense. IRSeek is not doing this for a hobby or for charity. They have a CEO etc -- http://www.bcasol.com/index-4.html
<mneptok> emma: that says *nothing*
<emma> nickrud - I think that the substance of my argument still stands.
<mneptok> emma: Canonical has a CEO. whe have a Marketing Director.
<mneptok> emma: my point stands. reference facts in evidence, not your personal hunches.
<emma> mneptok - so you think that IRSeek would have a CEO, a Cheive Technical Officer, and a Marketing Director but they have no intentions of monetizing their logging service?
<mneptok> emma: monetizing how?
<PriceChild> emma, that link says nothing about irseek?
<nickrud> PriceChild: ircseek.com about us tab, last link on the page
<PriceChild> emma, why shouldn't people be able to make money off of ubuntu as a product? Isn't that one of the aims of the project for most?
<PriceChild> nickrud, ah thanks
<Hobbsee> emma: please.  i'm not a gentleman.
<PriceChild> that's part of the freedom 
<mneptok> PriceChild: this argument is a red herring
<mneptok> emma: my point stands. reference facts in evidence, not your personal hunches.
<emma> PriceChild -- It's hidden a bit.  Go to this link -- http://www.irseek.com/    then go to About, and look down at the very bottom for a tiny link called, 'here' 
<nickrud> redherring Hobbsee you haven't been talking
<Hobbsee> i was before.  i was afk :P
<emma> mneptok -- I've shown that IRSeek has a CEO and is a business. If you really do think that IRSeek is just someone's hobby or is doing this as a charity then we will have to agree to disagree but I'm surprised you think that.
<Hobbsee> afaik, though, there's no restrictions on what you can do with the stuff on irclogs.ubuntu.com - so anyone could use it commercially, if they wished
<mneptok> emma: Mark Shuttleworth. Gerry Carr.
<nickrud> mneptok: no, it's actually a valid point, it's just that it was lost when google and the wayback machine and the idea of 'my gosh, we can save _everything_' became the web's philosophy
<emma> mneptok - I'm not sure how the fact that Canonical is a business has any relevance. 
<PriceChild> if someone can make money using ubuntu then I wish them the best of luck
<PriceChild> I would love to see them succeed.
<mneptok> emma: what makes us different from IRSeek?
<emma> The problem is not with businesses. I may have a business myself. My problem is with having to associate with businesses and them profiting off of my content without my permission. 
<Hobbsee> emma: a question for you
<mneptok> emma: you have not proved that is happening.
<emma> mneptok - I choose to use Ubuntu like I choose to use Colgate toothpaste.
<PriceChild> emma, do not speak in places such as #ubuntu then.
<Hobbsee> emma: if irseek, or another business, were to wget the irclogs stuff, would you have objections to that too?
<emma> PriceChild I think that's a pretty unfortunate compromise. I hope that you will not close your mind to other alternatives.
<PriceChild> emma, we help manage #ubuntu, because we want to aid in supporting users. If irseek believe their project can help spread more support to people then I don't want to get in their way.
<emma> Well it's too bad that what I've had to say here could not be more effective. 
<PriceChild> gah
<mneptok> (i.e. "crap, i didn't win.")
<mneptok> ;)
<Hobbsee> emma: are you planning on answering me?
<emma> I'm getting the feeling like people's minds are consolidating just like hardening cement so I'm not sure there is much more I can say. I hope maybe for a miracle and people will bother to scroll up past the 5 people talking to me all at once and find the things I've said and actually think about them with the rational parts of your brains.
<PriceChild> it is not a matter of "i wish you had listened more", its just "we don't agree"
<Hobbsee> (before you spit the dummy?)
<emma> Hobbsee - I would not endorse that either. 
<PriceChild> now you're calling us irrational...
<Hobbsee> emma: yet you haven't raised a complaint about that.  you're saying there should be no public irc logs at all then?
<mneptok> clever way to diguise you ad hominem remarks
<emma> No but I am affirming that you have rational and irrational parts of your brains. I think everyone knows that's true about all human beings. 
<emma> Naturally I hope that you will use the rational parts to assess what I've said. 
<PriceChild> emma, stop digging. That comment implies we are being only irrational.
<nickrud> emma: careful there, you're walking very close to the fallacy of agreement=rational disagreement=irrational
<emma> In fact, if I might say, not only did I not call you irrational I actually explictly said you have rational parts of your brain, which is not something I might say about everyone. 
 * Hobbsee waits for emma to actually ansewr the question
<mneptok> emma: i'll try looking at the somewhat attractive side of your face for a while.
<Hobbsee> mneptok: quiet.  let her answer to me.
<mneptok> not that i'm calling you ugly. in fact, i just admitted you have somewhat attractive parts.
<emma> Hobbsee - Probably the reason I haven't answered you directly very much is because I am one person and you are part of 4 or more people. And you entered into this late.
<Hobbsee> emma: let me advise you that i'm not unable to read backscroll
 * Hobbsee double checks the backscroll
<emma> Okay well in summary. I think that having large commercial scrolling is a bad idea because (1) It's intrusive and does not create a comfortable environment to share information in a setting where you know who you are sharing information with. And (2) Because generous experts are volunteering their time and having their valuable content published so that a company they do not associate with will profit. 
<emma> Thank you for your time. I will probably just never say anything in #ubuntu. I know that's not such a great loss to any of you. I care about what's right though. 
<emma> Goodnight.
<Hobbsee> ....
<Hobbsee> so, that nukes forums, public irc, etc
<emma> oops, in that above post I said scrolling when I meant logging.
<Hobbsee> in fact, you'd have to make sure no one from a company is part of the channel, as they might use it for commercial means
<emma> Okay well first of all on forums I literally might take an entire day thinking about what I say and how I'm going to say it.  
<emma> And secondly, an IRC channel is not public which i was pretty clear about above.
<Hobbsee> what i don't undersatnd about what the great problem with your helpfulness being used for commercial purposes actually is
<Hobbsee> well, public irc, ie, not queries
<emma> Hobbsee -- If IRSeek would replace my name and only use my ideas but not my exact words I wouldn't have any problem with that.
<Hobbsee> that being said, i can't imagine commercial people wanting to trawl thru irc logs to find answers to questions - forums would be easier
<emma> You mean consumers I guess.
<Hobbsee> emma: a copyright issue, then?
<emma> I think so .
<no0tic> Hobbsee, it seems the contrary
<Hobbsee> no0tic: eg?
<emma> I am not too smitten with anything I write being published without my permission and for some one elses gain. 
<no0tic> if ircseek _would replace_ her name... she wouldn't have any problem with that
<emma> I'm no Ubuntu expert, maybe I will be some day and then it will be #Ubuntu's loss since I won't be talking there.  But I am a writer and I don't want my good writing or my good name associated with IRSeek which I do not trust or endorse.
<no0tic> it seems she doesn't want her name to be logged beside her words
 * nickrud is incredibly grateful there are no logs from the 80's
<Hobbsee> emma: nor anyone else who may happen to log the channel, then later reproduce it
<Hobbsee> (i assume)
<emma> no0tic -- I also said that they would have to use my ideas but not my exact wording.
<no0tic> ah ok then 
<emma> Hobbsee -- Well you know, I'm sure you are reasonable and you can see a reasonable difference between IRSeek with its CEO and Marketing Director and large profile, versus some Old Lady keeping a log on her computer. 
<Hobbsee> emma: how do you know that it's only old ladies in that channel?
<emma> There is such a thing as 'fair use'. IRSeek is not fair use.
<emma> This is becoming a philosophical conversation isn't it? Not that I'm not interested in that kind of thing. I have a degree in philosophy actually.  
<emma> Oh by the way is this channel also logged? I don't really like the idea that everyone in the world now knows that I have a degree in philosophy
<no0tic> yes it is
<Hobbsee> how do you know that no one else is?
<emma> Do you see how there is a difference between talking to the people in front of you and talking to people you will never see or know ?
<PriceChild> emma, of course you are interested in this kind of thing. Yes the channel is logged.
<Hobbsee> emma: sure.  although you shouldn't assume that you will never meet the people online, incidently.
<emma> Okay well if this channel is logged by IRSeek I'm going to have to stop talking here also. Goodnight gentleman. 
<nickrud> The Lost Battle, web privacy
<no0tic> not by irseek
<Hobbsee> emma: again, i'm not a gentleman
<PriceChild> emma, not by irseek
<PriceChild> no0tic must be wondering if there's an echo in here?
<Hobbsee> emma: but, i'll ensure that the guidelines have a release in there about the copyrights of what is said in any #*ubuntu* channel - that it's in public domain
<Hobbsee> so then there is no confusion
<no0tic> PriceChild, en echo that adds words, nice :)
<Hobbsee> emma: will that work for you, and others?  obviously, you will choose not to participate, which is valid, but then others will be aware, assuming they read the guidelines, of what their work may be published under.
<nickrud> emma: your real complaint is you can't just kick back, have a brew (or whatever) and just chew the fat on ubuntu channels, without being recorded for posterity, right?
<emma> I wonder if you would actually put it in the topic or entrymsg that users who write anything in #ubuntu lose all rights to their content and it may be used by third parties for commercial purposes.
<Hobbsee> emma: it'll go in the guidelines, whcih is linked from the topic.
<Hobbsee> emma: (topics have limited space)
<emma> Because that seems to be what you are saying is the reality and what you are endorsing.
<emma> I find that really sort of creepy at best and abhorent at worst. To be totally honest.
<Hobbsee> emma: that's true - but don't assume that ubuntu development or anyhthing is any different
<emma> But you guys seem okay with that and it's your channel (note, it's your channel not a 'public' channel which is why you can do what you want)
<emma> Hobbsee put it in the entrymsg 
<Hobbsee> emma: again, that has limited space
<nickrud> emma: ok with it? no. realize that every single word I put up on the net gets saved somewhere? resigned.
<emma> tell people in the entrymsg that they lose all rights to everything they write in Ubuntu and that it may be used by third parties for commercial gain.
<Hobbsee> emma: the longer it is, the less people will read it
<PriceChild> emma, its not going in the entry message.
<emma> "Warning: You lose all rights to all content submited to #ubuntu and it may be used by third parties for commercial gain."
<Hobbsee> OTOH, i wonder how one would effectively go licencing under a Creative Commons Attribution 2.5 License
<emma> PriceChild,  because you aren't proud enough of it. I dare say. It really doesn't sound so good does it. Even though it's the truth. And what does that say?
<Hobbsee> in terms of the capacity to be able to resolve infractions
<emma> "Warning: You lose all rights to all content submited to #ubuntu and it may be used by third parties for commercial gain."
<PriceChild> emma, careful, I might quote you on that in my book.
<emma> Based on everything you all have said the preceding is the truth.
<Hobbsee> like any other area of ubuntu development.
<emma> And yet you don't dare or are reluctant to tell people.
<emma> What does it say when the truth is not something you are comfortable informing people about?
<emma> Is it really something you want to be supporting in that case?
<Hobbsee> emma: i think you're the first person to actually ask
<emma> Well that leaves us with enough to think about. Farewell.
<nickrud> emma: if you will stop ranting, you'll see that Hobbsee is trying to find a working solution
<Hobbsee> ah well
<Hobbsee> so, it's all public domain then.
<Pici> Is it worth it for me to read the backlog of this?
<Hobbsee> Pici: not really
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, i think its best we get council to just confirm that
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: elkbuntu LjL nalioth ping.
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: there's your council
 * nalioth is here
<Hobbsee> nalioth: +/- 1 for making any logs of #*ubuntu* public domain?
<PriceChild> public domain!!!
<PriceChild> and lets hide it away in the guidelines because we're so ashamed of it
<nickrud> heh. gpl, and try to track down the licensees ;)
<mneptok> i love people that try to use big words to sound intellectual, and then repeatedly misspell them.
<PriceChild> crap, i didn't spell my name wrong again did i?
<nalioth> mneptok: hay! joo tayk dat bak!
<mneptok> nalioth: yu, ser, arr a abomminayshun
<mneptok> wait ...
 * nickrud adds words to his spell checker regularly
<mneptok> emma is concerned about privacy .... from her Mindspring uplink?
<mneptok> oh, the irony.
<Hobbsee> mneptok: only other companies using it 
<nickrud> we could always go back to single line dialup bbs's, then we'd have some privacy
<mneptok> it's like all the "as a critical piece of infrastructure, Launchpad should be free software! sincerely, idiot@gmail.com"
<Hobbsee> heh
<nickrud> heh indeed
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: Gmail isn't required to participate in Ubuntu.
<mneptok> *blink*
<mneptok> huh?
<mneptok> i fail to see the reasoning.
 * nalioth delinks mneptoks synapses
<tonyyarusso> If I want to contribute to Ubuntu, I have to use LP.  That applies to everyone, not just the person who thinks to complain.
<mneptok> so?
<mneptok> the complaint is that "as a critical piece of web infrastructure," not "i want to participate..."
<tonyyarusso> So you're taking people like ompaul, who only use open-source software, and telling them that they can't do that and be part of Ubuntu.
<mneptok> ompaul doe snot use only open-source software
<mneptok> trust me.
<tonyyarusso> Also, Gmail is just an e-mail service.  I might be using Evolution to intereact with it and just using them as storage space.
<Hobbsee> there are other reasons not to use LP, apart from it not being open source.
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: so storing your critical data in closed systems is cool, but merely interacting with one is not?
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: I store my data on my disk.
<mneptok> "just use them as storage space" is a bit cofusing then
<mneptok> +n
<tonyyarusso> it's a mirror
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: so storing your critical data in closed systems is cool, but merely interacting with one is not? (x2) :)
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: What if I used POP3?
<mneptok> go scream at Sourceforge. they've been doing the same thing for a decade longer.
<nickrud> mneptok: tonyyarusso has the option of running his own open source email server if he chooses, chooses being the relevant point here 
<mneptok> nickrud: and you have the option of running your own project tracker, too. just not Sourceforge or Launchpad.
<tonyyarusso> Not if we want the stuff on our project tracker in Ubuntu.
<nickrud> true. If I don't want to contribute to ubuntu
<mneptok> (and if you think GForge is Sourceforge, you've never adminned GForge) :)
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: untrue
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: how?
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: GNOME does not use Launchpad.
<mneptok> GNOME is in Ubuntu.
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: that's Gnome.
<mneptok> KDE
<mneptok> Epiphany.
<mneptok> Rhythmbox.
<mneptok> etc etc etc etc etc etc.
<tonyyarusso> Great, so we can contribute to Gnome, but not Ubuntu.
<nickrud> all source, not packaging
<mneptok> so, you guys want to hack on LP?
<tonyyarusso> Plus, you have Canonical's marketing department spewing out to the world how great open source is, and then not even doing what they themselves espouse.  It's hypocritical if nothing else.
<mneptok> uh ...
<tonyyarusso> If I had coding knowledge, I would.  Don't (yet) though.
<mneptok> that's *really* f-ing insulting
<mneptok> i'm going away now.
<tonyyarusso> I'm aware of that.
<nickrud> tonyyarusso: I know I read somewhere that launchpad will be open, but not yet. So, benefit of doubt on my part. But then, I use flash
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: I know - they've been promising that for a _long_ time, but like a number of other things, no follow-through yet.
<nickrud> tonyyarusso: a fast moving target, from what I've seen. And ubuntu's track record overall is damned good. So, a lot of credit in my books for 'benefit of the doubt'
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: Yeah, there's lot of good stuff, but there's also a number of significant negatives with no excuse, which is troubling.
<nickrud> tonyyarusso: I don't know what the internal reasoning (or excuse, if you will) is, but again, I do trust the people doing this, based on what I've seen. If I didn't, I'd go back to debian
<tonyyarusso> true
<nickrud> At least there the cabal is hidden :)
<tonyyarusso> on the other hand, there is still a level of separation between the distro and the primary corporate sponsor.
<Myrtti> I wonder how old DrDerek really is
<Myrtti> because he seems to act like 13-yo
<nickrud> most ron paul supporters are emotionally 13 
<Myrtti> I wouldn't know
<nickrud> lucky you
<mneptok> *sigh*
<mneptok> someone /j -offtopic and ask "has anyone ever gotten OpenSolaris to use a ZFS storage pool on a 1976 Casio digital watch?"
<mneptok> i just want to see Snuxoll say "i have" again
<nickrud> ask him if he got itunes working in wine
<Myrtti> the next one he does... 
<Myrtti> DAMN
<Myrtti> that feller really starts to tick me off
 * mneptok fixes Myrtti some tea and fetches a full clip
<ubotu> Daisuke_Ido called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<ubotu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu (momentary)
<jpatrick> busy day I see
<jussi01> hehe, crazy... :P
<jpatrick> why am I always at school when the stuff happens?!
<csandoval> easy
<csandoval> im here
<jussi01> Hi
<csandoval> heeeyy!
<csandoval> i'm using the first time this chat
<jussi01> !guidelines | csandoval 
<ubotu> csandoval: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<csandoval> are some hot chicas here???!!!
<jussi01> csandoval: #kubuntu is a support channel, if you just want to chat, please go to #kubuntu-offtopic
<jussi01> csandoval: It is also in english only, as you were told
<csandoval> ?
<csandoval> i'm from switzerland
<csandoval> german not english
<LjL> the CHANNEL is english
<csandoval> aha
<csandoval> i'm at work
<csandoval> and you?
<Myrtti> erm
<Pici> csandoval: This isn't a chat channel, you've been redirected to a channel to deal with problem users.
<Myrtti> this isn't actually a casual chat channel
<LjL> csandoval: you don't seem like you're working
<csandoval> :D
<csandoval> i know
<csandoval> how can i go to swiss chat channels?
<LjL> csandoval: #ubuntu-ch, #ubuntu-de
<csandoval> thx !!
<LjL> csandoval: i don't suggest you ask for hot chicas there.
<csandoval> ok
<Myrtti> so, can we help you in any other way than telling you where to go for german irc channels?
<Pici> So. Whats up with the irc stats.
<csandoval> you ask me?
<Pici> csandoval: No, I'm asking the other ops.  We've already told you that this isn't a place to just hang out.
<csandoval> aha
<Pici> !idle 
<csandoval> ok
<csandoval> then bye
<ubotu> Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<igvozdev> jo man
<csandoval> affe
<csandoval> sind das alli
<csandoval> yeah
<csandoval> thats my homie
<igvozdev> u are stupid dude
<igvozdev> go to ch chat peopole here have problems u know
<igvozdev> sry anybody the name of swiss server?
<igvozdev> *knows
<csandoval> igvozdev: #ubuntu-ch, #ubuntu-de
<LjL> Pici: what's up with the irc stats?
<Pici> LjL: http://www.ubuntuircstats.org/
<LjL> Pici: ah.
<LjL> Pici: i guess no donations
<csandoval> ok people
<csandoval> nice to meet you all
<Pici> Oh well.
<csandoval> I have to work
<csandoval> but no working to hard
<LjL> bye
<Myrtti> csandoval: byebye
<csandoval> Chill, Relax, don't come with the next...
<csandoval> bye bye
<LjL> jee
<Pici> jussi01: You sure can pick them.
<LjL> !ircstats
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ircstats - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> Pici: gah, sorry bout that, had to run in the middle there
<Pici> !stats-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubotu> Statistics for this channel can be found at http://www.ubuntuircstats.org/ubuntu-offtopic.html
<LjL> !search ircstats
<ubotu> Found: logs, chanstats*, picistats*, stats*, ircstatslink*, stats-#ubuntu-offtopic, ircstats*, ircstats-#ubuntu-offtopic*
<LjL> Pici: been deleted
<Pici> !picistats
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about picistats - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> hmmm, I assume I nshould unforward them from #kubuntu now
<Pici> Please ;)
<jussi01> done :)
<kiru> hello
<Pici> kiru: Hello, how can we help you today?
<kiru> am I banned in äubuntu?
<kiru> #ubuntu
<Pici> Let me check, hold on.
<Pici> kiru: Yes, yes you are banned.
<Pici> Your last visit to the channel you acted quite inappropriately.
<ubotu> neverblue called the ops in #ubuntu (daba)
<kiru> ok
<kiru> bye
<Pici> Er.
<eddieftw> hey all, im looking for some help in setting up an ssh key so I can add my blog to the planet. is there a link I should be reading, or some other help I can get. thanks
<nalioth> eddieftw: Uncle Google didn't help you any?
 * nalioth got help from Uncle Google with his SSH key questions
<Pici> eddieftw: https://help.launchpad.net/CreatingAnSSHKeyPair perhaps?
<eddieftw> uncle google. i see. thanks all.
<eddieftw> i already have a gpg key, i wasn't sure if it was the same thing that was being asked. /me heads off to talk to uncle google. thanks all
<nalioth> it's not the same thing
<Pici> See that link I posted
<eddieftw> i see that now. thanks all.
<Pici> johnc4510: Good afternoon, how can we help you today?
<johnc4510> yep
<johnc4510> i have a AZ team member who just made ubuntu member
<johnc4510> https://launchpad.net/~tyche
<johnc4510> need to get his cloak set please
<johnc4510> not sure who does that
<jussi01> A recent update broke several KDE language packs, leaving the user unable to login. (#195647) To fix this, remove the updated packages and restart KDE.
<jussi01> anyone have issues with me adding that?^^
<Pici> johnc4510: The person who has gained member status needs to come in here and request the cloak themselves I beleive.
<nalioth> johnc4510: if s/he can visit us here, it'd be better
 * johnc4510 ok, np i'll send him right in   ty
<johnc4510> :)
<no0tic> jussi01, I updated yesterday and I use KDE, no problems here with l10n-it
<Pici> Sigh... people keep asking if I'm a bot.
<johnc4510> nalioth: here is tyche 
<tyche> I'm here
<no0tic> Pici, italian users ask it to me too
<johnc4510> tyche: you need to request the cloak
<tyche> Would it be possible for me to have a cloak
<jussi01> no0tic: yes, I beleive its the canadien one, possibly others
<nalioth> of course it is possible
<johnc4510> lol
<johnc4510> :)
<johnc4510> nalioth: thx
<johnc4510> tyche: see ya later gotta run
<tyche> that's what I like.  A person with a sense of humor.  Would you please assign me one?  I would appreciate it.
<tyche> johnc4510: kk
<johnc4510> :)
<tyche> Thank you.  Nicely done.  I'll leave now and quit bothering you.
<jussi01> !langpack
<ubotu> A recent update broke several KDE language packs, leaving the user unable to login. (#195647) To fix this, remove the updated packages and restart KDE.
<jussi01> if anyone has any feedback on that, feel free to let me know/change it :)
<jdong> jussi01: "remove the updated packages" doesn't immediately tell me what I should do
<jdong> at least list the packages to remove
<jussi01> jdong: ok, what would you suggest ? 
<jdong> jussi01: either listing the packages that should be removed, or the command to do so
<Pici> Or link to a page that explains the workaround.
<jussi01> Pici: jdong: ok, Ill get it done
<jdong> awesome
<jussi01> !langpack
<ubotu> A recent update broke some KDE language packs, leaving the user unable to login. (#195647 https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-pack-kde-en/+bug/195647) To fix this, remove the updated packages (language-pack-kde-en, language-pack-kde-en-base) and restart KDE.
<jussi01> jdong: hows that?
<jdong> jussi01: other than don't link to .edge, good
<Pici> Use the compressed LP link format: http://launchpad.net/bugs/195647
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195647 in language-pack-kde-en "language-pack-kde-en packages break KDE for canadian english users" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<jussi01> aye
<jussi01> !langpack 
<ubotu> A recent update broke some KDE language packs, leaving the user unable to login. (#195647 http://launchpad.net/bugs/195647) To fix this, remove the updated packages (language-pack-kde-en, language-pack-kde-en-base) and restart KDE.
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> meh, im getting rid of the number, looks stupid
 * Pici gives Myrtti some aspirin, takes some himself too
<jpatrick> Pici: oh, Arwen is grump master
<jpatrick> today I've since him complain in #kubuntu, #k-testers and now #+1
<Pici> Sigh...
<jpatrick> "I don't want to have anything to do with that crap KDE 4"
<Pici> I like the way #ubuntu+1 is during the early alphas.
<PriceChild> arwen is anon32 isn't he?
<PriceChild> in whichcase grrr
<PriceChild> pretty sure he's banned in #ubuntu
<PriceChild> i unbanned him in +1 earlier in the year provided he play nice I think.
<PriceChild> maybe last year
<jpatrick> PriceChild: yep, that's him
 * jussi01 gets annoyed by him on a regular basis... sigh
<jpatrick> jussi01: sometimes I feel like saying: "Well here the dev books and stuff, stop complaining and try and do better yourself"
<jussi01> jpatrick: yep, know what you mean
<ompaul> Seveas, pm
<mok0_> Hi, there seems to be a ghost process claiming my usual nick mok0. Can you kill it?
<ompaul> no
<jussi01> !ghost
<ubotu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<ompaul> use nickserv
<mok0_> It says the nick is in use by someone else
<jpatrick> mok0_: type: /msg NickServ ghost mok0 yourpasswords
<ompaul> mok0_, as it says there ^^^      /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<jpatrick> mok0_: in the server window is best
<mok0_> ompaul: ok thanks will try
<jpatrick> !yay > mok0 
<ompaul> mok0, is there anything else we can help you with?
<mok0> :-) thanks guys
 * ompaul awaits the burn of the disk he will use to rescue the box he is using as a server to read this xsession that is from his box where the multi io board is being bad - but X runs - this server being from a live CD and the box below that needing a new kernel / other stuff to help it boot cos it is very broken ;-) 
<ompaul> how is that for convoluted
<jussi01> bleh
<ompaul> jussi01, thanks for your vote of confidence :)
<jussi01> hehe
<ompaul> faulty kernel on box with cd - pulls xclients and xsession to serve them on this box, from the box that can't do keyboard or mouse via its own io card :)
<ompaul> ohh btw I could not find a current CD to boot and repair my local hard drive - so I had to use the box with the bad multi card to burn a CD on ;-)
 * ompaul loves X
 * jpatrick loves ssh+screen+irssi
 * jussi01 cant wait for quassel to be ready properly...
<jussi01> oh, sorry, that breaks the trend...
 * jussi01 loves Kubuntu :D
<no0tic> jpatrick, yesterday you hated your ssh
<jpatrick> no0tic: I hate the ssh sevrer, but not ssh
 * no0tic loves 
<jussi01> jpatrick: I got to run for a min, watch osama and co in #k for me?
<jpatrick> jussi01: gotcha
 * jpatrick gets /amkr right
<jpatrick> ready*
<jpatrick> jussi01: we need to use /clones more often: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57510/
<jpatrick> [!] hr36192 [n=hr36192@196.219.65.229] has quit [Remote closed the connection] - another
<no0tic> jpatrick, kr?
<jpatrick> no0tic: replace k with b :)
<no0tic> :)
<jussi01> jpatrick: heh, yeah
<credible> By_Turkey just spammed #python and is in #ubuntu
<LjL> uh-oh
<LjL> and #gentoo etc
<PriceChild> watching
<LjL> spammed #python
<LjL> again, that is
<credible> and #ubuntu
<nalioth> klined
<Amaranth> PriceChild: Disable Lazy positioning in the move plugin in compiz
<Amaranth> PriceChild: X11 (No Xv) rendering is simply not possible to do by default
<Amaranth> PriceChild: Also, gutsy or hardy?
<PriceChild> Amaranth, hehe ok.
<PriceChild> gutsy
<Amaranth> Fixed in hardy.
<PriceChild> woop woop
<PriceChild> Amaranth, so what's the disadvantage of what I've done?
#ubuntu-ops 2008-02-27
<Amaranth> PriceChild: Window moves are more CPU intensive, I guess
<Amaranth> PriceChild: Lazy positioning doesn't move the window, it moves the texture. Only once you stop moving does it tell the window
<Amaranth> So of course when using Xv overlay the video keeps getting drawn at the old place until you stop moving
<Amaranth> with textured video (which we can use in hardy thanks to some intel hackery) we can move it along with the window
<PriceChild> coolios
<PriceChild> Amaranth, doing what you suggested is very, very artifacty... doesn't distort the window at all with wobbly for example, flickering etc.
<PriceChild> doesn't distort video sorry
<Amaranth> you're using overlay video, you can't transform it _at all_
<Amaranth> it gets painted on to the screen in a completely separate step from everything else, compiz just sees a window with a blue background or whatever
<PriceChild> yup
<PriceChild> our favourite friend in -offtopic
<PriceChild> well mine anyway
<mneptok> PriceChild: hold me.
<Gary> and me too :p
 * PriceChild huggles mneptok and Gary 
<Hobbsee> Pici: the way of "you need to not be an idiot to use this"?  yeah, i like that too :)
<Pici> Hobbsee: I dont know what you're referring to (I had a very busy day at work), but I agree.
<Hobbsee> Pici: comment on #ubuntu+1, liking it during the early alphas
<Pici> Ah, definitely 
<PriceChild> fuck earthquake
<LjL> PriceChild: ?
<LjL> in the UK?
<Gary> not here in essex
<PriceChild> that was weird
<PriceChild> and yes LjL 
<PriceChild> LjL, Gary http://geofon.gfz-potsdam.de/db/eqinfo.php
<LjL> PriceChild: everything ok?
<PriceChild> yup
<Gary> awww, I did nto feel a thing here
<PriceChild> 5.5 supposedly
<LjL> i need to reboot, i cannot browse the web :|
<LjL> i'm rebooting
<LjL> PriceChild: http://www.inloughborough.com/news/2008/02/10547_earthquake.php
<LjL> eek
<LjL> i wronged my crontab
<PriceChild> Is launchpad working for others?
<LjL> PriceChild: yes
<PriceChild> Hmm I think there's just something wrong with my internet connection.
<LjL> PriceChild: it's shaken
<PriceChild> :)
<PriceChild> ff2 to the rescue, silly ff3
<LjL> PriceChild: i'm reminded of the, uhm, one of two earthquakes i rememeber experiencing
<LjL> PriceChild: was in my alps home with my parents, watching Apollo 13
<PriceChild> lol
<LjL> PriceChild: *precisely* at the time the rocket was launching, i remember thinking, wow, how can this 14" thing have such stunning audio
<LjL> then i noticed my parents grabbed the table, and i thought, oh, earthquake
<PriceChild> :)0
<mneptok> last earhtquake i was in threw me 2 feet into the air
<LjL> you jumped?
<no0tic> mneptok, where were you?
<mneptok> no0tic: Portland, OR USA
<mneptok> brick building with wood floors. shook like a Bond martini.
<no0tic> mneptok, mount helens?
<no0tic> *st.helens
<no0tic> may 18, 1980?
<mneptok> no0tic: no, i was in high school in New York then
<mneptok> this was ... 2000? 2001?
<emma> Hello are there any ops here?
<Pici> Always.
<emma> Cool. An ubuntu-op has joined my channel, made some terse comments, seemed hostile when I asked what brought him in there, and then has gone silent.  
<emma> He also made some strange comments about not having any signs that ask people not to commercially log. 
<emma> If this person does not respond, and I am worried that he is logging in my channel, and I kick him, will I ask him to leave, will I suffer some kind of retaliation in the #ubuntu channels?
<emma> sorry my last post had a typo: 
<emma> If the ubuntu op that joined my channel but isn't responding to me, is logging my channel and I ask him to leave, will I suffer some kind of retaliation in the #ubuntu channels?
<mneptok> emma: ## channels are not official. you are free to do with them what you please, without fear of it affecting your ability to /join official channels.
<mneptok> emma: of course, your demeanor may affect how others perceive you. being polite and asking someone to leave before kicking/banning them is good netiquette.
<emma> mneptok - That's extremely refreshing. I'm tremendously glad to hear something that renews some faith in this whole establishment.
<emma> I have no intention of kicking or banning anyone. That was a typo. And I don't even plan on asking the person to leave. I just feel unnerved when an Ubuntu op comes in, makes some terse statements about logging and then goes silent. 
<mneptok> emma: of course, overt netiquette abuses (e.g. discussing DDoS attacks) in *any* channel will have repercussions.
<emma> Where did that come from? 
<mneptok> just being thorough
<emma> That kind of thing is strange, honestly.
<mneptok> what kind of thing?
<emma> You guys remind me of the police some times the way you could solve so many more problems if you weren't over doing it and creating them in the first place.
<mneptok> am i Sting or Andy Summers?
<Pici> mneptok: +1
<emma> I am not a difficult person to get along with. I have to think that a lot of you, as tech type people who support open source, at some level might even share my philosophy when it comes to free speech and related ideas.
<emma> Things don't have to be so antagonistic but when you start reading people the riot act and pushing them around, even the perception of that, you force a reaction.
<emma> Why am I telling you this? To be helpful actually. 
<mneptok> i thought it was to confuse the living fark out of us.
<emma> I could actually name several Ubuntu ops who are models of dealing with people. 
<emma> But I can't say that about all of you, and certainly I realize that's true about any group of human beings.
<emma> For my part, I am happy to hear this: <mneptok> emma: ## channels are not official. you are free to do with them what you please, without fear of it affecting your ability to /join official channels.
<emma> I didn't even name this op who is sitting in my channel. Why? Because I am not trying to start some kind of trouble for him. 
<emma> But you can certainly imagine it is unnerving if an Ubuntu op shows up, hardly says a word, is short with you when you ask what brought them here, makes some ambiguous comments about logging, and then refuses to say another word.
<jdong> emma: I don't want to get myself involved with this discussion, but many of the ubuntu ops have to deal with a great deal of network abuse, and it's only natural that over time their statements could come across as terse to those not experienced with dealing with so many channels and users
<jdong> emma: I've only partly read the scrollback, but it sounds like this issue being taken out of proportion
<mneptok> probably as unnerving as a user that consistently /joins the ops channel and makes poorly veiled insults to volunteer staff.
<Pici> jdong: well put, I was trying to come up with a way to say that.  It has been a long day :/
<Pici> mneptok: And thanks, now I'm listening to The Police.
<emma> mneptok --- I don't think I make insults to staff.
<mneptok> emma: and that's a problem.
<emma> I think that this is becoming some kind of antagonistic relationship. I would like to cut that off before it get's bad.
<mneptok>  /part is an easy 5 keystrokes away
<emma> I'm not talking about this particular exchange. I'm talking about the over all course of things. 
<jdong> emma: is the op that entered your channel available right now? I think the best course of action at this point is to seek clarification from him/her as to the statement made in your channel?
<emma> How should I interpret having an Ubuntu op sitting in my channel, not responding to me? 
<emma> My preliminary interpretation is that I have become a target because I've been outspoken about my opinions concerning free speech and privacy. 
<jdong> emma: there's no need to feel so paranoid
<jdong> emma: he's most likely there just watching out for network abuse, or forgot to log out. Many of these operators are in hundreds of channels simultaneously
<jdong> there's no reason to believe you're the target of some sort of logging or monitoring operation
<nalioth> jdong: #ubuntu operator
<nalioth> jdong: not me or my peers
<jdong> ah ok
<emma> Now another ubuntu op joined the channel
<jdong> is there any particular reason you feel that Ubuntu ops are not welcome in your channel?
<mneptok> emma: and i parted
<emma> None at all. I'm serious about being an advocate of freedom. I'm not going to push anyone around, ubuntu op or not.
<mneptok> emma: if you don;t want me /join'ing, ban me or set the channel +i
<emma> mneptok - I would never do that. 
<emma> Frankly I'm honored if an op actually came there to chill
<nalioth> emma: then don't worry about it  :)
<emma> Okay well, I hope we are all on a friendly note then. 
<jdong> I hope so too, we're all on the same side
<mneptok> which sucks, as the locker room gets *really* crowded.
<emma> Okay that's great. 
<emma> :)
<emma> I just want to tell everyone in #ubuntu-ops then that you are all welcome to join my unofficial ubuntu channel.  It's a channel for people who love Ubuntu and also love Freedom. 
<emma> I have a policy of no public logging in my channel. But as long as none of you do that, you will never have anyone trying to control you there. 
<mneptok> the unstated implication being that anyone not on that channel does not love freedom.
<htns> Hi
<htns> Can somebody unban me from #ubuntu?
<htns> I really need some real-time help
<tonyyarusso> @btlogin
<htns> What?
<tonyyarusso> nvm
<tonyyarusso> it helps if the server is up...
<htns> Are you talking to me?
<nalioth> htns: why are you banned?
<htns> nalioth: Well it was a long time ago.
<htns> Had an argument with some guy in #ubuntu-offtopic
<nalioth> ah
<htns> And he banned me from #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic
<htns> ;_;
<tonyyarusso> I'm guessing I was involved - trying to find out how.
<nalioth> i'm afraid it wasn't that long ago
<tonyyarusso> okay, bantracker just fails entirely
<htns> So can I be unbanned?
<htns> I mean either way, I'll be getting into #ubuntu
<htns> I can always reset my IP by spoofing my MAC address on my router
<htns> So...
<tonyyarusso> aaaaaaaand there goes any hopes you had.
<htns> Actually
<htns> I was just kidding
<nickrud> hah. htns that was pretty stupid.
<htns> no seriously
<htns> you cant really do that can you?
<htns> :3
<nickrud> htns: ban evasion is grounds for banning from freenode completely, the staff take it very seriously
<htns> Oh....
<htns> seriously though
<htns> what do I have to do
<htns> to get back into #ubuntu
<htns> how long do I have to wait?!
<tonyyarusso> Find LjL 
<nickrud> htns: I suggest you take your issue to the forums for now. 
<Hobbsee> mneptok: hah.  that was me.  oddly enough, she ignored the "away" status
<Hobbsee> jdong: or we run a proxy
<Hobbsee> so are connected 24/7
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: through where?
<tonyyarusso> I'd love a more reliable always-on than my home connection...
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: through a server i have in a californian data center.
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: so would i, but dreamhost won't install all the perl modules i need
<Myrtti> you folks need something like Kapsi here in Finland
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: such as?
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: ah.
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: all the perl modules i need to run all my 744t scripz
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: does DH's TOS allow idle irssi sessions?  I know bots are a no-no
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: afaik, no
<Myrtti> a non-profit organisation that has the yearly membership fee of 30e and with that you get 1G space, mysql, two servers with another one eggdrop rights, bitlbee...
<Myrtti> nameservers...
<Myrtti> mail
<Myrtti> of course irssi too
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: not bad
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: they do
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: Really?  Nifty.
<Hobbsee> oh neat, i didn't realise
<tonyyarusso> Now I just need them to okay a supybot and I'd be happy.  Doubt that's going to happen though.
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: dreamhost? hell no
<Myrtti> htns is querying me
<Myrtti> should I bring him here?
<Myrtti> tonyyarusso: opinions?
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: only if you think it would actually be useful?
<Myrtti> not really
<Myrtti> I just don't know what to tell him
<Myrtti> a week?
<Myrtti> a week.
<icesword> hi
<icesword> i find www.ubuntu.org.cn is responding slowly
<elkbuntu> this isnt the place to discuss the websites, sorry.
<icesword> but i do notice they enable telnet service
<elkbuntu> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<elkbuntu> see the first of those for issues with chinese services
<icesword> okay
<leoquant> hi i have got a cloak/hostmask, but iam not on: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc-cloaks  how come?
<andyp_> hello i was banned some months ago from ubuntu for saying a command line by mistake i think i was bliss_ nick at that time my IP is    [80.195.177.165]  can you please consider  lifting the ban?
<andyp_> a command line command
<LjL> i'm leaving for some days. as usual, seveas should be able to login to the bots machine if required, or just kick
<Pici> LjL: Okay, taking a vacation?
<LjL> yeah, going to my alps home to ski a little
<Pici> Sounds like fun
<jpatrick> LjL: have fun!
<LjL> i'll be on irc anyway, just little less than usual
<LjL> and can't access my server so
<Pici> :)
<Seeker`> have fun LjL 
<jpatrick> !staff | < By_Turkey> - porn spam
<Pici> n=TR@88.237.2.188
<jpatrick> ubotu: live!!
<Pici> !staff
<Pici> !ping
<jpatrick> !comeback
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about live!! - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<ubotu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about comeback - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jpatrick> poor thing
<PriceChild> Hmmm leoquant saying he's not in the ubuntu-irc-cloaks team...
<PriceChild> i'm sure i added him
<PriceChild> fixed
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, bod_ said: !gq is Your question fails to put your point accross and could easily be misinterperated, to learn how to ask 'good' questions please visit http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html
<jpatrick> bod_: no idea, mate, just have to wait
<bod_> ok,.cheers
<nalioth> y'all go ahead and ban my_turkey (if ya aint already)
<jpatrick> jrib did
<nalioth> did anyone else get forged spam from themselves@ubuntu.com ?
<jpatrick> yep, @ubuntu.com addresses get hit by loads of spam
<no0tic> I'll take a look
<nalioth> jpatrick: no
<no0tic> no spam from there
<nalioth> this was forged to appear to be _from_ me
<nalioth> who would i send the raw email to for suitable blockage?
<jpatrick> the guy's ISP?
<Pici> Check the abuse contact on the ISP's whois
<PriceChild> nalioth, yeah i've had some in the past
<PriceChild> also had stuff from other existing ubuntu members
<jussi01> Isnt elmo responsible for that sort of thing?
<PriceChild> jussi01, responsible for which?
<jussi01> @ubuntu addresses
<PriceChild> jussi01, you could send from billgates@ubuntu.com if you wanted...
<jussi01> PriceChild: aye, I misread... sorry
<jussi01> PriceChild: I read themselves@ubuntu.com was sending spam... (as if themselves was the user) :P
<jpatrick> PriceChild: do we have mr gates cloaked?
<nalioth> jussi01: yes, i got a spam from [my name]@ubuntu.com
<jpatrick> anon32 is banned from #kubuntu, yet he has just joined recently..
<jdong> billgates has a launchpad account? :D
<jpatrick> ah, no, the bantrack meant /kick and the ban has been removed..
<PriceChild> Strange one in #ubuntu-unregged, "Aranel" cannot join #ubuntu, just gets forwared to unregged. Can anyone figure it out? :)
<Pici> I'm guessing some sort of server sync issue
<jpatrick> #ubuntu:+JLcfnt 2,5 #ubuntu-unregged ?
<jpatrick> too many joins and thus forwarded?
<PriceChild> can't be
<Pici> Its just this person
<PriceChild> it happened when we were -J
<PriceChild> Could someone else humour me and check the banlist?
<Pici> I dont see anything.
<jpatrick> me neither
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<no0tic> probably an IP ban?
<PriceChild> it could be
<PriceChild> but why would that forward to -unregged?
<PriceChild> and I don't think it is in keeping with the forwarding message either
 * jpatrick is starting to dislike people from *.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com
<PriceChild> :/
<Pici> Can someone try connecting directly to kubrick?
<PriceChild> Pici, i did earleir
<Pici> aranel is registered and ID'd
<Seeker`> jpatrick: why?
<jpatrick> Seeker`: cos loads of trolls I've had to deal with come from there appartently
<PriceChild> Erm... his forwarding message doesn't quite match up with a message I get? Its missing a : ?
<PriceChild> guessing its just client formatting?
<PriceChild> #ubuntu-ops #ubuntu-unregged :Forwarding to another channel
<PriceChild> #ubuntu #ubuntu-unregged Forwarding to another channel
<Pici> I got it.
<PriceChild> What is it? :)
<Pici> Ip ban.
<Pici> *!*@88.232.*!#ubuntu-unregged 
<PriceChild> hehe I told you to check the banlist again
<PriceChild> lets blame jpatrick 
<Pici> It was nalioth though
<jpatrick> PriceChild: I didn't know his IP
<PriceChild> :P
<Pici> grep 88.232 on my logs gave me aranel, amongst others.
<PriceChild> I tried grepping for that but never found anything :(
<PriceChild> Well done Pici.
<Pici> Thanks :)
<bod_> any news on my factoid request !gq    ??
<PriceChild> i'm pretty sure we have one similar *searches*
<bod_> thanks
<Pricey> Hmm I didn't mean to do that.
<Pricey> grrr didn't mean to do that... *smacks screen*
<bod_> PriceChild, any joy on the similar factoid search?
<PriceChild> ah sorry forgot about that, didn't find one myself, must have been imagining it :)
<bod_> ;~) ok,.,.well im off now, but if you do find the similar one, could i please request that the link in my suggestion be added to it,.thanks
<ompaul> how generous of Chanserv
<Seeker`> ompaul: I thought I was special when I got one, but it seems that chanserv gives them to almost anyone :(
<Pici> Nah, we have a few boarders in here without them
<Seeker`> Pici: About 80% of the channel atm has them though
<Gary> thats how it is supposed to be isn't it?
<ompaul>  /cs k Gary some with some without expect no mercy!
<Gary> merci
<ompaul> ;-)
<jpatrick> LjL-Mobile: skiing and ircing? Cool
<LjL-Mobile> Jpatrick: heh not *so* mobile
<Seeker`> LjL-Mobile: Watch out for that tree!
<LjL-Mobile> i avoid trees
<LjL-Mobile> what i have i history of not avoiding is chairlifts
<Seveas> Happy Tree LjLs
<Seeker`> LjL-Mobile: How many chairlifts have you hit?
<Seveas> Seeker`, half a dozen
<Seveas> could be more by now
<Seeker`> ouch, doesn't it hurt?
<LjL-Mobile> I haven't skid yet now :s but yes chairlifts on the head hurt
<ph0rensic> Is saying crap a swear word? and if so why would some dude single me out for saying it and not others? I don't want to be a jerk in the channel but i guess the person is too cowardly to pm me to talk about it
<PriceChild> ph0rensic, would you say it to my grandmother?
<ph0rensic> I don't know your grandmother.. I would say it to mine!
<PriceChild> ph0rensic, would you say it to my grandmother?
<ph0rensic> it really depends on the situation... would you single one person out of a group who is doing something "wrong" and let everyone else have at it?
<PriceChild> You're meeting her for the first time tomorrow, she's such a lovely lady. Would you say 'crap' to her?
<PriceChild> Lets forget everyone else and just talk about you for now.
<ph0rensic> Wow thats a very easy way to minimize the circumstances
<nalioth> ph0rensic: please answer the questoin
<PriceChild> ph0rensic, other people's actions do not ever excuse your own. In my opinion its similar to a child in a classroom. If you think someone else is doing something wrong, then do something about it, don't copy it.
<ph0rensic> It all depends on where the conversation leads, possibly yes i may
<PriceChild> Is that a 'yes' you would say crap to my dear old grandmother?
<PriceChild> What about my very impressionable 3 year old child?
<PriceChild> gah typo... 5 yo
<LjL-Mobile> is there such thing as an impressionable 5 years old?
<ompaul> bottom line looking for barriers to slide up against is annoying for others to deal with and thus the use and overall context can be noted and tic when the analysis is done and then the original judgement found to be sound 
<ompaul> tic taken into consideration
<ph0rensic> PriceChild, to spare us all from a tortuous theoretical debate.. I'll just resign and refrain from using such abrasive and vulgar terms such as c#@p
<nickrud> wow ompaul you must write for academic publication ;)
<ph0rensic> Thank you for your consideration
<ph0rensic> sup nickrud 
<PriceChild> ph0rensic, I haven't stated my opinion on it at all. It is probably best that you don't use that word if you believe others may have problems with it.
<ompaul> nickrud, only on Fridays - telling the waters this evening
<nickrud> ph0rensic: not much. Just passing through. Coffee break. (I wouldn't say crap to PriceChild 's grandmother, myself. I wanna live)
 * nickrud rubs his buttocks
<ph0rensic> well that certainly is something to consider... I haven't a clue if Pricechild is a known member of the Hells Angels or other notorious organized crime establishment. 
<ompaul> so is there anything else?
<ph0rensic> But if I met his grandmother and said it, she would most likely politely ask me to express myself in a different manner and I would respect her wishes. 
<nalioth> ph0rensic: our point is: why should she even have to ask?
<nalioth> why should anyone?
<nalioth> courtesy costs nothing
<elkbuntu> especially when you're wanting assistance from the person you're communicating with or about
<elkbuntu> courtesy saves you time in such situations
<ph0rensic> elkbuntu, usually Im on here to offer my assistance, anything that I believe I can help with
<PriceChild> Hey andyp_, how can I help?
<andyp_> yes please
<elkbuntu> ph0rensic, then why are you here debating about a word instead of helping?
<ompaul> ph0rensic, the fact that someone uses it on one person they may give up on the next person 
<ph0rensic> nalioth, but courtesy is a matter of mind, one persons vision of courtesy can be percieved as fowl insults to another
<nalioth> ph0rensic: i doubt it.
<elkbuntu> ph0rensic, you're now wasting our time
 * PriceChild wonders if ph0rensic came to talk about whether the word is allowed, or complain about how he was treated.
<ph0rensic> nalioth, I'll give you an example.. would you think it is ok to offer your hand when you meet someone (to shake it)
<elkbuntu> andyp_, please, ignore this other conversation and state how we can help
<andyp_> About 2/3 months ago i said a command line command in ubuntu by mistake i was banned can you please reseting my ip please i think i was a diffrent nick then but same ip address
<PriceChild> andyp_, little over 1 month.
<andyp_> was it not sure
<PriceChild> andyp_, 23rd jan. It didn't seem like a mistake either... "to get rid of everything rm -rf /* as root"
<PriceChild> andyp_, that's seconds after joining the channel.
<andyp_> well ok i am sorry
<nalioth> ph0rensic: did you have anything further?
<andyp_> no i was a diffrent nick for a long time ompaul knoews me
<PriceChild> andyp_, If you're not going to contest my suggestion there, it seems the only thing you were right about, was the different nick.
 * ompaul wonders what the other nick was
<ompaul> cyx?
 * ompaul wonders
<PriceChild> ompaul, bliss
<andyp_> ompaul bliss_
<andyp_> ompaul; evening
<ompaul> night more like 
<ompaul> hehe
<andyp_> ok noght
<andyp_> night
<ompaul> back in a mo
<elkbuntu> ph0rensic, thanks for discontinuing the pointless discussion. you have no further need to be here.
<andyp_> ompaul" you still have a beard i seem to remember in the skype picture you have one
<ompaul> andyp_, it is a looooooobnnnnnng time since (A) I used skype and (B) had a beard
<nalioth> now he's got a knee-length face carpet
 * nalioth runs
<andyp_> ompaul: ok six months maybe a yesr
<andyp_> year
<ompaul> andyp_, I have not had a beard for 2 years
<LjL-Mobile> ompaul is trying to get a distance to rms
<andyp_> last time we spoke your skype pic you had a beard
<andyp_> PriceChild: i promise to be good
<ompaul> I don't know when I last had skype with a picture let alone skype that worked
<ompaul> then I got religion
<PriceChild> andyp_, pardon?
<LjL-Mobile> andyp_: i'd like to know what you had in mind when you posted that command
<andyp_> ompaul: you told me to buy so headphones which i did but we never spoke but chatted
<ompaul> that is going back a long time
<ompaul> now I have some vague recollection 
<ompaul> andyp_, however LjL and PriceChild way out rank me in terms of the current issue /me is just a helper more or less
<andyp_> ompaul_ think it was breezy badgeri was a new ubuntu then 
<ompaul> and I strongly suggest you deal with them on this what I would call serious matter
<andyp_> look a am have said it for some silly reason which is not me all we sometimes make mistakes as i did
<LjL-Mobile> one thing is a mistake, another is something deliberate. What did you have in mind?
<PriceChild> What kind of mistake are we talking about here?
<PriceChild> mistake == copy paste in wrong channel? mistake == decided it would be funny to wipe user data?
<andyp_> Ljl.Mobile: yes it was uncalled for
<LjL-Mobile> andyp_: i think so, but what did you have in mind
<andyp_> PriceChild: i am not sure I think it was to get rid of everyting with one command silly really
<LjL-Mobile> yes that's what it does, but why did you post it
<PriceChild> Not sure you understood the question.
<andyp_> ok i relly can't remember 
<PriceChild> both questions are basically about the same thing.
<andyp_> do you have the log?
<andyp_> really
<PriceChild> http://pastebin.ca/921213
<andyp_> look this is a serious matter and yes i was wrong but i am sorry
<PriceChild> you've said that several times already
<PriceChild> Please answer LjL's question, why did you do it? What was in your mind?
<andyp_> pk i must not say anything more then 
<LjL-Mobile> andyp_: is it possible that you posted the command in order for people to run it, somehow finding the result of that funny?
<andyp_> no not that
<PriceChild> So then what?
<andyp_> iit was near christmas i had to much at the christmas party on that day
<PriceChild> late january
<PriceChild> just answer the question please :/
<andyp_> i was on a on a imac with triple boot and loop-aes problems 
<PriceChild> andyp_, the ban will not be lifted at this time.
<PriceChild> andyp_, i suggest you go away and think about why you did what you did. You should think about what you need to change about yourself so that you don't do it again. You should then come back to us some time to discuss it.
<andyp_> thankyou but i will just come back when your ready
<PriceChild> We don't want to ban people in #ubuntu. We would have been more than willing to unban you today. Next time please don't dodge questions, and be straight about it.
<LjL-Mobile> Come back when you can answer a direct question and do it honestly :)
<andyp_> not sure what you want me to say i suppose
<nalioth> andyp_: "au revoir" or "asta luego" would be ok  (maybe 'sayonara' would work, too)
<andyp_> ok bye new ip i suppose
<PriceChild> andyp_, stop
<ompaul> wooooooo
<ompaul> there is die die
<PriceChild> if he hasn't managed a new ip in the past month...
<ubotu> In ubotu, elky_work said: lolops is the lolops r in ur chanelz, wotchin u mizbehav
<ubotu> In ubotu, elky_work said: lolops is <reply>Teh lolops r in ur chanelz, wotchin u mizbehav
<ompaul> hehehehehe
<ompaul> bod_, how can we help you?
<LjL-Mobile> We're in your chan bannin your ass
<LjL-Mobile> whoops didn't see join
<ompaul> been there a while
<mneptok> *assban*
<ompaul> !lolops
<ubotu> Teh lolops r in ur chanelz, wotchin u mizbehav
<ompaul> hmm
<ompaul> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<ompaul> !opabuse
<ubotu> Leave the ops alone!
<ompaul> bod_, ehh is there anything we can do to help you?
<PriceChild> ompaul, gah this is the factoid
<PriceChild> ompaul, you make the decision :)
<ompaul> I didz
<PriceChild> <ubotu> In #ubuntu, bod_ said: !gq is Your question fails to put your point accross and could easily be misinterperated, to learn how to ask 'good' questions please visit http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html
<ompaul> ahhhhh
<ompaul> PriceChild, it would need the word Please in there more than once
<ompaul> PriceChild, I edit
<Seveas> !lolops | ompaul
<ubotu> ompaul: Teh lolops r in ur chanelz, wotchin u mizbehav
<Seveas> /cs k ompaul Teh lolops r in ur chanelz, kickn yur azz
<ompaul> !gq is <reply> Please be aware your question and could easily be misunderstood, please check this, to understand how to ask 'good' questions: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html  Cheers!
<ubotu> I'll remember that, ompaul
 * ompaul now hands to the master
<ompaul> Pici, ^^ ideas on improving that please
<bod_> sorry guys, was afk,.,.just a quick thing on the !gq that ompaul did,.,.it reads "Please be aware your question and could easily be misunderstood" (which doesnt make sense it should read "Please be aware your question fails to put your point accross and could easily be misunderstood
<bod_> anyone alive?
<LjL-Mobile> yes but i can't change bot facts right now
<bod_> damn,.,.ok, ta
<mneptok> !gq
<ubotu> Please be aware your question fails to put the point across and could easily be misunderstood, please check this, to understand how to ask 'good' questions: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html  Cheers!
<bod_> cheers guys,.,.wow, my factoid!!!!!!
<Seeker`> Should there be a full stop between misunderstood and please
<bod_> !gq
<ubotu> Please be aware your question fails to put the point across and could easily be misunderstood, please check this, to understand how to ask 'good' questions: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html  Cheers!
<bod_> its a comma
<bod_> seeker ^^
<Seeker`> I know there is a comma ther atm, but it doesn't sound quite right as I ma reading it
<bod_> please check this, to understand               that comma needs to be removed
<Seeker`>  Please be aware your question fails to put the point across and could easily be misunderstood. Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHtlpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'good' question. Cheers!
<Seeker`> That sounds better IMP
<Seeker`> *IMO
<Seeker`> gah, my typing is rubbish tonight
<bod_> i agree it is better
<bod_> thanks
<Seeker`> Now, is anyone able to change it?
<bod_> i thought only priviliged ops could edit factoids?
<Seeker`> bod_: that is correct. I was wondering if any of them are around,
<bod_> oh, you havent changed it,.,.
<bod_> mneptok, are you still about?
<Seeker`> bod_: They dont let me play with the bots
<bod_> Seeker`, theres probably a good reason for that ;~)
<LjL-Mobile> i'm on a cellphone, don't ask me to find out how to copypaste :p
<Seeker`> LjL-Mobile: Who else can edit the factoids?
<bod_> LjL-Mobile, what? can anyone edit it
<Seeker`> bod_: They let LjL play with the bots
<bod_> thats because he's got a 3 letter name and bot is 3 letters,.,.see simple
<Seeker`> Not sure it works like that, how do you explain ompaul
<bod_> !ompaul
<ubotu> ompaul is well ompaul, don't get me started about that guy
<bod_> like that
<LjL-Mobile> seeker`: a few people. I'll poke one about it when one is around
<bod_> LjL-Mobile, cheers
<Seeker`> LjL-Mobile: cool.
<bod_> my internet will be cut off in the next 10-20 mins ,.,.just a heads up
<LjL-Temp> ok paste the factoid again please
<bod_> !gq
<ubotu> Please be aware your question fails to put the point across and could easily be misunderstood, please check this, to understand how to ask 'good' questions: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html  Cheers!
<bod_> needs to read
<LjL-Temp> %whoami
<bod_> Please be aware your question fails to put the point across and could easily be misunderstood. Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHtlpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'good' question. Cheers!
<LjL-Temp> !goodquestion is <reply> Please be aware your question fails to put the point across and could easily be misunderstood. Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHtlpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'good' question. Cheers!
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL-Temp
<LjL-Temp> !no gq is <alias> goodquestion
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL-Temp
<Seeker`> ah, there is a typo in the URL
<bod_> url needs to be     http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html
<Seeker`>  !goodquestion is <reply> Please be aware your question fails to put the point across and could easily be misunderstood. Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'good' question. Cheers!
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, Seeker` said:  !goodquestion is <reply> Please be aware your question fails to put the point across and could easily be misunderstood. Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'good' question. Cheers!
<bod_> wicked
<LjL-Temp> !no goodquestion is <reply> Please be aware your question fails to put the point across and could easily be misunderstood. Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'good' question. Cheers!
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL-Temp
<bod_> yep,.all seems to work ,.,.cheers
<bod_> LjL-Temp, thanks alot,.,.
<LjL-Temp> welcome
<LjL-Temp> i was missing a real keyboard anyway
<Seeker`> LjL-Temp: How did you get hold of one?
<LjL-Temp> Seeker`: i have a laptop, but dialup is pretty expensive for just idling around on irc (which GSM is pay-by-traffic so as long as y'all aren't oververbose :P)
<LjL-Temp> s/which/while/
<Seeker`> TLA FTW
<bod_> TLA FTW?? please un abreviate for the less-knowledgeable
<LjL-Temp> three letters acronyms for the win
<bod_> thankin you
#ubuntu-ops 2008-02-28
<ubotu> bod_ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bod_> LjL, can i be a pain and ask for another adjustment on !gq  ?
<LjL-Temp> yes
<bod_>  Please be aware your question, either, fails to put the point across and could easily be misunderstood, or, could you please be more specific and supply more information. Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'good' question. Cheers!
<LjL-Temp> isn't it getting like overly long?
<LjL-Temp> i propose
<LjL-Temp> Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'good' question.
<bod_> LjL-Temp, good point,. i ike it,.and its polite,.,.yer
<jdong> !gq
<ubotu> Please be aware your question fails to put the point across and could easily be misunderstood. Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'good' question. Cheers!
<bod_> ???
<LjL-Temp> !no goodquestion is <reply> Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'good' question.
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL-Temp
<jdong> bod_: just wanted to see what it said.
<bod_> ok,,.;~)
<jdong> bod_: I don't have a in-brain mirror of the factoid database yet ;-)
<LjL-Temp> jdong: losah
<bod_> jdong, this one was my idea, added and edited in the last 30 mins or so
<jdong> LjL-Temp: at least I'm not a temp!
<bod_> LjL-Temp, cheers
<bod_> haha,.,.owned
<jdong> should !ask and such reference !gq?
<LjL-Temp> jdong: i'm only a temp when i decide to. and i'm mobile too
<LjL-Temp> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<LjL-Temp> hm it's already got a bit long
<LjL-Temp> these is factoids that are used in-channel all the time
<bod_> true,.!ask is frequently seen,.,. but !patience !coc !etiquette !repeat    are big hitters aswell
<jdong> length_of_factoid(t) = init_length*sin(usage_frequency*2*pi*t+phi)
 * jdong calls that the jdong law of factoid length
<nickrud> LjL: I'd suggest 'better' instead of 'good' question
<bod_> 'usefull'
<bod_> nickrud, whats the url in your out message?
<nickrud> bod_: just changed it to http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html
<bod_> fair enough ;~)
<LjL-Temp> !no goodquestion is <reply> Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL-Temp
<nickrud> bod_: a 'better' link ;)
<LjL-Temp> !betterquestion is <alias> goodquestion
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL-Temp
<bod_> Pirate_Hunter  in #ubuntu thought that the original   !gq was rude
<LjL-Temp> why?
<LjL-Temp> seemed ok to me
<bod_> he suggested i 
<bod_> !ellaborate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ellaborate - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bod_> damn,.
<Pici> !elaborate
<ubotu> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<bod_> thats the one
<jdong> that's a bit too long too
<LjL-Temp> rarely used
<bod_> yer,. i find people ignore longwinded ones ,.,. mind you, they ignore all of them usually ;~)
<LjL-Temp> more often used in PM (or at least should)
<bod_> LjL-Temp, thats because noone can spell it
 * jdong spawns PriceChild 
<jdong> <PriceChild> Good golly, it should read 'elabourate'
<nickrud> Please elaborate. Give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly links to configuration files. See !gq for suggestions.
<PriceChild> What'd I do now?
<jdong> PriceChild: I talked for you.
<jdong> you can despawn now
<bod_> i like nickruds suggestion
<Pici> See GQ for fashion suggestions. 
<bod_> !GQ
<ubotu> Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<nickrud> I like that how to ask page, it should be referenced often :)
<LjL-Temp> PriceChild: been annoyingly british
<jdong> I'd replace elaborate with a less repetitive word
<nalioth> are we not ever gonna talk to anyone directly again?
<nickrud> !no | nalioth
<ubotu> nalioth: Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<jdong> Like "Your problem/question is too vague for us to provide advice" or something.
<Pici> No nalioth 
<jdong> nalioth: it's the 21st century.
<Pici> The !future !will !be !answered !in !factoids.
<bod_> i suppose !vague would be good (instead of !elaborate)
<nickrud> Your problem/question is too vague for us to provide useful advice. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly links to configuration files. See !gq for suggestions.
<bod_> Pici, i think you missed !The
<Pici> I dont know anything about The
<nickrud> is Pici a bot?
<Pici> 3rd time I've been asked that in as many days.
 * nalioth eyes Pici 
<bod_> Pici, The !future !will !be !answered !in !factoids. should be. !The !future !will !be !answered !in !factoids.
<jdong> Pici: Type in the letters you see: "²AÇÂ≠ª¦"
 * jdong sends his resume to Windows Live Mail
<bod_> "²AÇÂ≠ª¦"
<bod_> im confused
<Pici> Thats okay, jdong has that effect.
<jdong> see !jdong :P
 * bod_ looks at jdong in a *scared* sort of manner
<bod_> !jdong
<ubotu> <Hobbsee> jdong: yes, but you're FULL OF CRACK!
<bod_> hahah
<bod_> so jdong and ompaul have factoids,.,.who else?
<nickrud> !nalioth
<ubotu> Sorry, nalioth's repository is no longer available.
<nickrud> heh. what a waste of a good factoid
<jdong> so nalioth's a bot.
<Amaranth> !amaranth
<ubotu> *taptap* Is this thing on?
<Pici> !pici
<ubotu> pici is stuck in a factoid factory! Send help!
<bod_> hahahahah ;~)
 * bod_ wishes he had a factoid about himself.............................................................................................................(hint hint)..................................................................................
<Pici> anyway
<bod_> whats the package name for nvidia restricted driver?
<jdong> bod_: that's a weighted question
<jdong> inaccurate answer is nvidia-glx
<jdong> semiaccurate answer is nvidia-glx* + linux-restricted-modules-generic
<jdong> yay Ubuntu's terribly complicated modules system
<bod_> jdong, someone in #ubuntu,. cant login because gdm crashes,. needs to install restricted driver for nvidia geforce 8000gt 
<jdong> bod_: if he's installed binary nvidia drivers before, there's a much more involved uninstall procedure
<bod_> ok,. well that hurts my head so,.lets not go there,.,.;~)
<jdong> lol yeah
<bod_> oh i almost forgot ,.,.all hail Pici's irc stats (because im near the top!!!)
<bod_> ok, quick question,. i go to http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi to learn the factoids,. but it doesnt tell me what they say,.,. is there a site that shows what they do, or do i have to test them all myself?
<PriceChild> bod_, the words on the left, trigger what is in the second column
<Pici> The left column has the trigger, the middle column has the text.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell bod_ about msgthebot
<bod_> PriceChild, midlle column only has a few of the command responses
<bod_> nalioth, is it possible for me to add joke/useless factoids?
<nalioth> bod_: nope
<bod_> nalioth, is that part really necessary in the msgthebot factoid then?
<PriceChild> bod_, allll the ones on the left are "alias"s... they all trigger the same thing
 * Pici wonders if bod_ is looking at the same website the rest of us are
<Pici> !-pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin aliases: paste, flood, flooding, pb, pasting - added by LjL on 2006-06-24 18:47:46
<bod_> ah, got ya,.,.didnt study the page enough,.,. feel free to tell me im stupid,.,.;~)
<nalioth> bod_: if you try to add instructions for bestiality, it will echo in here and you will be dealt with
 * bod_ thinks nalioth has something other than irc on his mind
<Pici> o.O
<bod_> nalioth, is that just for bestiality or all associated word?
<bod_> s*
<nalioth> bod_: we've banned folks for what they put in the bot
<bod_> 'cant' put things in the bot?nalioth, but i thought you said i c
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Hobbsee> ubotu: foobar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about foobar - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> DeepB's quit message is a fork bomb
<PriceChild> where?
<Jordan_U> PriceChild, #ubuntu+1
<PriceChild> Thankyou Jordan_U.
<Jordan_U> PriceChild, np
<PriceChild> Hey there DeepB.
<DeepB> #ubuntu-ops? where is the +1 channel?
<PriceChild> DeepB, any idea why I banforwarded you after you quit?
<DeepB> no idea
<nalioth> DeepB: why would you be here? think a bit
<DeepB> i swear, no idea
<nalioth> why would we ban you _after_ you left . . .
<DeepB> feb 28 02:54:09 <Raspberry>	reboots X every time I try to run a Wine app that uses 3d
<DeepB> **** FINALIZANDO CONEXIÓN EN Thu Feb 28 03:02:40 2008
<DeepB>  tail -f #ubuntu+1
<PriceChild> DeepB, quit message.
<DeepB> ah, fork bomb :)
<nalioth> ah.
<DeepB> thanks, i have changed it :)
<PriceChild> !guidelines | DeepB 
<PriceChild> Please read those, the ban has been lifted
<ubotu> DeepB: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<DeepB> PriceChild: nalioth: i have read those irc guidelines, thanks... but i do not broke the rules, tell me what i done wrong
<nalioth> DeepB: a fork bomb is not welcome here
<DeepB> change it, it's esay
<DeepB> *easy
<mneptok> DeepB: a fork bomb in a /quit message is certainly against the spirit of the CoC, if not the letter
<DeepB> mneptok: thanks
<mneptok> yes, dear.
<bodhi_zazen> 'lo all
<bodhi_zazen> One of my team members is asking me about cloaks for the beginners team
<bodhi_zazen> is this possible ? 
<bodhi_zazen> if so, how ?
<bodhi_zazen> thanks
<vorian> bodhi_zazen, they need to be ubuntu members
<bodhi_zazen> oh, that makes sense
<vorian> and hello :)
<bodhi_zazen> then, if they are members, the get one automatically
<vorian> the only ubuntu cloak is the membership cloak
<bodhi_zazen> good to see ya vorian 
<vorian> ditto :)
<tonyyarusso> vorian: and the official bot cloak
<vorian> oops, yes
 * vorian should know that one
<PriceChild> and the super special shiny one for me
<vorian> the elementary school one?
 * vorian hides
<bodhi_zazen> PriceChild, you deserve you are like always on IRC
<tonyyarusso> vorian: PriceChild [i=pricechi@ubuntu/member/with.shiny.red.star.sticker.PriceChild]
<vorian> tonyyarusso, hahah!
<PriceChild> bodhi_zazen, I always 'appear' to be on irc
<bodhi_zazen> PriceChild, he he he, tis true
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: re: perl modules on DreamHost, what's stopping you from installing them yourself?  gcc is available.
 * tonyyarusso is attempting such silliness now
<otherss> hello i got a question regarding paypal
<otherss> maybe somebody can give me  straight up anwser
<otherss> say i wnt to buy somethin and the way  i want to do it is by a PAYPAL to PAYPAL direct transfer
<Myrtti> and how does it relate to the #ubuntu irc channels?
<otherss> noting it as a purchase of goods
<otherss> if i get frauded
<otherss> would i be protected 
<otherss> i know it works like that with ebay
<Myrtti> you've been forwarded to this channel because you've got a bad ident
<otherss> shut the fuck up
<otherss> go away
<Myrtti> change it and you'll be permitted to join the channels you actually tried to join
<otherss> some degenerate
<otherss> waiting for people to join
<otherss> go away
<otherss> fuckin gnat
<Myrtti> erhm
<otherss> the flys keep coming
<Myrtti> that was nice
<PriceChild> Myrtti, :/
<Myrtti> nothing new
<jpatrick> hmm, i=xoris
<PriceChild> rumbled
<Pici> I had a dream about someone being banned in #kubuntu... how depressing.
<LjL-Temp> mirc here
<LjL-Temp> Pici: ...
<jpatrick> Pici: that could be arranged
<jpatrick> arg, missed the someone there :)
 * Pici grinds his teeth
<_FReeZ> Hi, who decides whether a word is good or bad?
<PriceChild> Hey there _FReeZ.
<_FReeZ> PriceChild, hi
<_FReeZ> What about, for example $hit
<tritium> There are societal norms, _FReeZ.
<_FReeZ> $hit += 2; // assign 2 to variable hit
<_FReeZ> tritium, ok, where are these norms?
<tritium> _FReeZ: you've been warned
<_FReeZ> tritium, yes, that's right. I've been warned at #ubuntu, but still don't know what's so wrong with some words I enjoy to use when I don't like something. How can I say that using the non-forbidden words, when I don't know them, because nobody uses them?
<tritium> Try using common sense, _FReeZ.
<_FReeZ> tritium, can you please tell me how to say "Windows is piece of crap" ?
<tritium> If you're lacking in that area, we can't help you.
<tritium> No, I have more important things to do.  Good day.
<_FReeZ> So don't complain, then. Thanks
<tritium> No, you'll have to be responsible for your own actions, I'm afraid.
<tritium> As much as that may bother you, it's a fact of life you'll learn as you mature.
<_FReeZ> Words != actions, right?
<tritium> using words is an action
<_FReeZ> I know the suitable polite words in my native language only, in English I know only a few of them and they're not so good.
<tritium> Then don't use them, since you know they're "not so good."
<tritium> See, and you thought you needed help knowing what words not to say, but you knew all along.
<_FReeZ> ok, I was kidding dude. It's so extremely funny to tell the people you share the anti-m$ anger with them... =)
<_FReeZ> As far as I know *buntu is indended to use by the total newbies, I came here to laught with the others because I'm bored
<_FReeZ> ...is intended to be used... right?
<PriceChild> _FReeZ, trundle off please.
<_FReeZ> PriceChild, what does it mean trundle? Is that a simile for the F-word?
<_FReeZ> lol, it's quite like roll :-D
<_FReeZ> THX PriceChild 
<Pici> Wow, I'm glad I missed that.
<Gary> you do get some odd folks here
<Pici> nalioth, Seveas: ping
<Seveas> ?
<Pici> Seveas: pm?
<Seveas> k
<nalioth> Pici: pong
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: do you not think i tried to install them?
<Pici> nalioth: I was wondering about getting op access in #ubuntu+1
<nalioth> you were?
<Pici> I am still.
<Pici> Sev deferred me to the IRC council. You and he were the only ones around with >10 access anyway though.
<PriceChild> k
<Pici> k
<PriceChild> I'm happy with it.
 * PriceChild hits his stupid typing fingers, somehow.
<Pici> Thanks :)
<jpatrick> evening ompaul 
<ompaul> jpatrick, hi
 * ompaul departs to a POTD with de lug
<ompaul> cheers
<Seeker`> POTD?
<jpatrick> Photo of the Day?
<ompaul> pint
<nalioth> pig? prig? phlebotomist?
<ompaul> dinner is at 6:30 I am now time challenged :)
 * ompaul departs to a POTD with de lug
<Gary> omg it's a tsmithe 
<Seeker`> :O
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, __mikem said: !forget girls
<LjL-Temp> might want to follow his own advice
<PriceChild> xchat-gnome was fixed in hardy to use 8001 by default
<Pici> yay
<LjL-Temp> what about other clients
<PriceChild> xchat was fixed a little ago
<PriceChild> i'm 'reasonably' sure pidgin is fine
<PriceChild> irssi is ok
<PriceChild> i haven't checked any others
<Pici> I'm doing an update right now, but I'll take a look in a few.
<LjL-Temp> no one with kde installed?
<Pici> I think I have it here...
<LjL-Temp> could you check kopete and konversation
<jussi01> I have it if you bear with me a few mins
<jussi01> (got to restart)
<Pici> update-initramfs is running here. /me waits
<Pici> Konversation is on 8001 for irc.ubuntu.com, the default
<Pici> Kopete still appears to be pointing towards 6667
<LjL-Temp> hm i think i see konversation is more widely used than kopete
<LjL-Temp> (konversation being installed by default, as opposed to xchat on ubuntu, probably helps with that)
<Pici> Kopete didn't have a default irc server either, you had to choose 'freenode' from the list.
<jussi01> kopete just has arcnet there as its first on the list
<LjL-Temp> Pici: yes. isn't it the same with pidgin?
<Pici> I don't know
<Myrtti> would you terribly mind if I cursed a bit here in Finnish :->
<Myrtti> "atleast you'd know which words are bad in Finnish and would know to reprimand people using them"
<Myrtti> I'll actually take the painkillers now
<jussi01> hehehe
<Myrtti> today's been a bad day for my sciatica again, well I've had worse but this is also awful
<Myrtti> bathroom light bulb went dead the day before and I don't know how to change it
 * jussi01 thinks ouch, but still doesnt know what sciatica is
<Myrtti> yesterday my ex promised to come and see it today but he didn't
<Pici> I had to look it up :/
<Myrtti> jussi01: iskias in Finnish
<jussi01> Myrtti: is it one of the fluorescent ones?
<Pici> People suck.
<Myrtti> jussi01: no, just a light bulb, but the cover on it is glass and I don't know how to take it off without using excess force
 * Pici had a busy stressfull day, but at least wasn't in physical pain
<jussi01> Myrtti: ahhh
<Myrtti> well actually there's two lightbulbs and the other is still fine, but it's still dark there
 * jussi01 had a busy day, but no pain either
<Myrtti> GODDAMMIT THE PAIN
<Myrtti> ok, just sit and wait for the medication to kick in
<jussi01> Myrtti: its probably the same or similar as we have here
<Myrtti> VISAHEPAPEJU
<Myrtti> grrr
<Pici> :(
<Myrtti> /me gnarls
 * jussi01 waits for p**** v**** and the rest....
<Myrtti> I just lost the feeling on my foot.
<Myrtti> jolly nice
<Pici> Maybe a pinched nerve?
<Pici> I'm hoping
<Myrtti> Pici: that's basically what sciatica *IS*
<Pici> Myrtti: Well, yes. I but I mean to the point where nothing gets through.
 * jussi01 hugs Myrtti 
<Myrtti> yup
<jussi01> !langpack
<ubotu> A recent update broke some KDE language packs, leaving the user unable to login. (http://launchpad.net/bugs/195647) This has now been fixed and an updated package is in the -updates repo.
<jussi01> comments?
<Pici> jussi01: May want to include the package names for the people who removed them.
<Pici> Unless they're being pulled in again.
<jussi01> Pici: sure
<jussi01> !langpack
<ubotu> A recent update broke some KDE language packs, leaving the user unable to login. (http://launchpad.net/bugs/195647) This has now been fixed and an updated package is in the -updates repo. If you removed the packages with the interim fix you can reinstall them with: << sudo apt-get install language-pack-kde-en language-pack-kde-en-base >>
<Pici> I like it.
<jussi01> great :)
<jussi01> what is the policy on sysinfo scripts? ok in -offtopic ?
<LjL-Temp> hm?
<jussi01> os[Linux 2.6.11-xenU - Debian lenny/sid] up[ 92 days, 7 hours, 46 minutes] cpu[Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU            3050  @ 2.13GHz, 2133.472 MHz (4613.73 bogomips)] mem[ 441.34/503.93 MB (87.6%)] video[ at  ( bits)]
<jussi01> I know they arent appreciated in support channels
<jussi01> but I assume its ok in -offtopic?
<jussi01> well I know they arent appreciated in #ubuntuforums anyway
<LjL-Temp> ah
<LjL-Temp> hm i guess if it isn't just gratuituous
<jussi01> sure, just people wanting to swap sysinfo scrits - general chat type stuff
<nalioth> swapping scripts is one thing, spamming your info is another
<jussi01> yeah, thats how I thought of it. 
<Seeker`> there should be a period (like an hour or so) where certain words are banned, and anyone using these words will be kicked, just to keep people on their toes
<Gary> Seeker`: and for the word of the hour to not be published \o/
<Gary> and sometimes the word "a" to be chosen
<Seeker`> Gary: something like that
<jussi01> ehehheheh
<Seeker`> Gary: But with a few words, so it is difficult to work out
<Gary> I thought we did that anyways in -ot?
<Gary> random kickings that is
<Seeker`> I thought that happened anywhere you were Gary
<LjL-Temp> Gary: not random kickings based on a programme of banning specific words
<Gary> LjL-Temp: thats just a technicallity
<nalioth> random kicking?
<LjL-Temp> nalioth: no, never
<Gary> s/banning specific words/picking on the victim of the day
<LjL-Temp> Gary: which happens to be the same for several consecutive days
<Gary> normally mc44
<LjL-Temp> yes, normally him
<LjL-Temp> but no
<LjL-Temp> we were talking about random kickings
<LjL-Temp> mc44 deserves them
<Gary> no, doing things like that would be cruel and evil, and that never happens
<LjL-Temp> of course
<ompaul> sysinfo there is no policy
<jussi01> ompaul: except for in #ubuntuforums :P
<ubotu> In ubotu, gshie said: who is stdin?
<stdin> ...
<jussi01> hehe
<ompaul>  /msg ubotu stdin is the standard input so you can't see 
<ompaul>  /msg ubotu stdin is the standard input so you can't see you may only infer
<jussi01> hehe
<ompaul> stdin, will I tell gshie this fact?
<ompaul> via the bot?
<stdin> he only asked "who is stdin?" because I did !bot > gshie
<ompaul> DrDerek, you don't abuse others
<DrDerek> I didn't know you were an op. I was only having fun.
<ompaul> it does not matter what I am 
<ompaul> you abused others 
<ompaul> using stfu is ooo
<DrDerek> ooo?
<ompaul> out of order
<ompaul> DrDerek, me being an op is just the wrong reason to behave
<ompaul> you should do it cos you are in company and you don't know the people there
<DrDerek> aye, I wasn't thinking much of it.
<DrDerek> I dunno, I figured most of us were in good spirits, so didn't think it'd been too much of an ordeal.
<ompaul> well ubuntu channels can be enjoyed without going out of your way to annoy others
<DrDerek> I wasn't aiming to annoy -
<ompaul> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ompaul> tell you what - read those 
<ompaul> I'll lift the ban in 10 
<DrDerek> all right, thank you.
<ompaul> so that will give you something to think about
<DrDerek> aye.
 * ompaul goes to find something to do for 10 mins
<ompaul> ssh -C work :-/
<DrDerek> what's -C do
<jdong> compress
<ompaul> read the page
<DrDerek> I am.
<jdong> it's really great for when you feel ssh updating every keystroke is boring or helps you type too well
<jdong> cough.
<Seeker`> sneeze?
<jussi01> hello jdong...
<jdong> hello jussi01 :)
<ompaul> jdong, ever run a box on a live usb stick - shut down the kdm/gdm and then do something mad like on that box X :0 -query someOtherBox?
<jdong> I'm not crazy enough to trust my subnet and run XDMCP, but... go ahead?
<ompaul> jdong, hehe - I have to I run the subnet
<jdong> ompaul: hehe. Since my subnet is 18.96.0.0/16 (i.e. public).... I tend not to trust it much :D
<ompaul> jdong, actually that raises the obvious how could I do xdmcp over ssh
<ompaul> jdong, /me will now insult two good books back soon
<jdong> hmm interesting.
<jdong> XDMCP is a UDP protocol right?
<jdong> I'm guessing your answer will lie in either some weird socks/tccat hack, or with (more enticingly) openssh tun VPNs
<ompaul> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/html_single/XDMCP-HOWTO/
<ompaul> hmm
<ompaul> the latter would be strange on the server side
<ompaul> i.e. it would require huge overhead on a server serving 40 people
<ompaul> but xdmcp is low for values of it
<jdong> yeah SSH is definitely very very mean to a server
 * ompaul wonders about doing something clever like "desktop/server running some strange stuff .. router/ssh box --static route to desktop -- nasty big box
<ompaul> where nasty big box supplies the 40 or so desktops for that building 
<ompaul> jdong, I already do some very very strange stuff on openvpn
<jdong> :)
<ompaul> jdong, I think that is the only sensible way - get the SSH tackled by a cheap router but with a stack of ram and PROC if needs be get another one
<ompaul> DrDerek, that ban is lifted - please note the guidelines
<ompaul> DrDerek, is there anything else?
<jdong> ompaul: mmm interesting, one of those hardware encryption chips... or I've heard AMD64 OpenSSH is significantly more tuned too
<ompaul> jdong, noted
<jdong> also, have you considered NX compression? Its benefits in terms of bandwidth/response are significant, though not everyone is that confident about its codebase
<ompaul> jdong, well I have seen it work but it does cost per seat
<jdong> no no, almost all of it is GPL'd
<jdong> you can easily build from the GPL'd components, with or without FreeNX
<ompaul> !search troll
<ubotu> Found: troll*, don't feed the troll, nl-troll, feeding the troll, nl-troll in een internetomgeving, feedthetroll, atroll, a troll*
<ompaul> atroll
<ompaul> !atroll
<ubotu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubotu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
 * nickrud sulks
<ompaul> Seeker`, you could remember that ;-)
<Seeker`> hmm
<ompaul> Seeker`, you could fire it into the channe;
<ompaul> in question
<ompaul> far be it from me to do anything other than advise ;-)
<Seeker`> I think I'll leave it for now, see what he does
<Gary> whats up?
<Seeker`> Gary: Darkmystere lolling a bit too much
<Gary> lollercoaster
 * Gary hides
<Gary> in -uk?
<ompaul> Gary, yeap that would be about the strength of it - yes
<Gary> a soft ignore works for me in that situation Seeker` 
<mneptok> oh, i got your "soft ignore" *right here*, baby
 * mneptok bats his eylashes
<nickrud> !language | mneptok 
<ubotu> mneptok: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Seeker`> I tend not to ignore people
<Seeker`> Gary: So i can see if they do something really silly
<Gary> Seeker`: not /ignore
<ompaul> !mneptok | mneptok 
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mneptok - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mneptok> ubotu: you and me both
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you and me both - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Gary> soft ignore, ie just ignore his rabblings, like we do with mneptok 
<Gary> oh hi mneptok 
<Seeker`> Gary: and ompaul? :P
<nickrud> hi jack
<ompaul> @lart mneptok 
<mneptok> !jazzpants ompaul
<Gary> !pity 10 mneptok 
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pity 10 mneptok - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mneptok> !iloveyou
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iloveyou - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mneptok> ubotu iloveyou is <reply>was it good for \you? - http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1310/909342308_325d9c384e.jpg
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, mneptok said: ubotu iloveyou is <reply>was it good for \you? - http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1310/909342308_325d9c384e.jpg
<mneptok> %login
<mneptok> %btlogin
<mneptok> gtrkjh ewrnbwt ebi
<Gary> ompaul: added to #ubuntu-uk access list
<ompaul> Gary, ack
<Gary> ack = eeek ?
<ompaul> no 
<Gary> oh ack = woo hoo
<ompaul> syn, broadcast, ack, acknowledge
<Gary> lol
<ompaul> synack - dinner :)
<Gary> mneptok: were you really going to add that!
<mneptok> Gary: i'm not that drunk yet
<Gary> awww
<mneptok> you could probably talk me into it in a few hours
<mneptok> well, if we can login
<Seeker`> is there a difference between @btlogin and %btlogin
#ubuntu-ops 2008-02-29
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, LimCore said: !ops channel is being trolled
<mneptok> !staff @a88-113-59-133.elisa-laajakaista.fi just had 5-6 clones in #ubuntu
<mneptok> bah
<mneptok> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<mneptok> ^^^^^^^
<Gary> mneptok?
<Gary> ahh
<Pici> Don't worry. I don't think he'll be summoned unless you say his name three times.
 * mneptok farts erotically
<ubot3> In #ubuntu-us-nm, tritium said: ubot3: brainstorm is A new feedback site for suggesting ideas for improvements to Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/.
 * mneptok meeps at Myrtti 
<Jordan_U> "<Guest15624> ZAHUYARENSHENPIZDROCHERESPLECHOYEBANISCHENKO" in #ubuntu
<nickrud> watching
<nalioth> Jordan_U: is that you?
<Hobbsee> no, it's Jordan_U just pretending
<nalioth> are you sure, Hobbsee ?
<Hobbsee> no
<nalioth> whoever it is, is unidentified
<Myrtti> mneptok: meep?
<nickrud> now that's lag
<Myrtti> huh?
<Myrtti> I thought DrDerek was banned in -ot
<nalioth> i think his ban was removed earlier
<ubotu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu (Templario)
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: that's a ban-evader, btw
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: yeah :(
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, ZXC314 said: ubotu, that is so weird though, live cd works on my dell laptop (inspiron 8500) and the dimension is just a P4 with a gig of ram nothing special or odd
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ZXC314 about yourself
<Hobbsee> Gary: about time to look for a canonicalite, no?  :)
<Gary> Hobbsee: I've given up
<Gary> they no listen
<Hobbsee> Gary: yeah, i'm waiting for gerry or kat.
<Gary> I cannot believe they spent money on a domain
<Hobbsee> yeah...
<Hobbsee> even though it's only $10
<Hobbsee> it's just *asking* for trouble
<nixternal> you are trying to hide from me aren't you? :p
<Hobbsee> nope
<nixternal> suuuuure
<nixternal> no worries, I can just pop it upon riddell anyways :)
<nixternal> it isn't like Hardy is coming out tomorrow or anything
<stdin> e
<stdin> opps
<stdin> Hobbsee: in case you didn't know: [09:37]<wols> there is a user "[debian] -!- Hobbsee_ [n=ghj@91.sub-75-198-73.myvzw.com] impersonating hobbsee and trolling
<Hobbsee> stdin: where?
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: irc.debian.org I think
<Hobbsee> ah yeah
<jpatrick> might have gone by now..
 * Hobbsee snorts
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: it was the cat.
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: right...
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: the cat is the one that always hijacks the keyboard, right?
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: yep, I've had experience with that :)
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: and sends notices to channels
<jussi01> heya Hobbsee and jpatrick 
<jussi01> cat... meh
<ubotu> LongKat called the ops in #ubuntu (stdin narc)
<jpatrick> eh?
<tonyyarusso> what was that one about Amaranth ?
<jpatrick> troll I think
<Amaranth> stdin called ops on him a couple days ago
<tonyyarusso> aah
<Amaranth> and he did that narc thing then too
<Amaranth> i guess he managed to evade the ban
<jussi01> hehe, thats funny, Ive never noticed the slight grammatical error in !paste (can anyone else see it?)
<jussi01> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Pici> I thought I fixed that.
<jussi01> obviously not
<jussi01> hehe
<Pici> !pastebin =~ s/lines texts/lined text/
<ubotu> I'll remember that Pici
<jussi01> hrmmm, I still dont like it
<Pici> s/multiple-lined/long/ ?
<jussi01> !pastebin =~ s/lined text/lined texts/
<ubotu> I'll remember that jussi01
<Pici> bleh
<jussi01> like that seem ok?
 * PriceChild yawns
<jussi01> hehe
 * jussi01 hands PriceChild a cuppa
<PriceChild> So I was walking down the highstreet... messing about with something, can't remember what.
<PriceChild> Looked up and saw the shop I wanted, then back down to w/e. Next thing I know, I looked up and was standing in the middle of Ann Summers.
<jussi01> hehe
<nalioth> PriceChild: didn't she have something to say about that?
<jussi01> Ann summers, PriceChild what exactly were you messing with.... ;)
<Pici> Who/What is Ann Summers?
<jussi01> erotic store
<Pici> Ahhh..
<Seeker`> Pici: possibly the biggest in the UK - its a big chain
<Pici> We're boring in the US.
<PriceChild> Big enough to be in a bigger store on the high street next door to whsmiths.
<PriceChild> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<Myrtti> you failzor
<Pici> agh, what is it, troll hour?
<Myrtti> errrr
<Pici> Nevermind, don't answer that.
<Myrtti> good call pricey
<nalioth> can someone type http://www.ubuntu.com/download into their browser and tell me where it goes?
<Pici> http://www-drupal.ubuntu.com:8080/getubuntu/download
<Pici> uhh
<Myrtti> http://www-drupal.ubuntu.com:8080/getubuntu/download
<Pici> 'oops'
<nalioth> wtf is that?
<nalioth> my machine can't access that
<PriceChild> mine isn't going anywhere.... /me hits opendns
<Pici> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 301 Moved Permanently
<nalioth> who here on IRC would know wtf is up?
<jpatrick> nalioth: #canonical-sysadmin
<Pici> nalioth: Did you notice it yourself? or did someone ask you?
 * Seeker` cant get to that url either
 * jpatrick neither
<nalioth> Pici: i am getting a copy of ubuntu for a friend
<PriceChild> wtf is 'fullcircle' doing an linux mint install guide? I thought it was an Ubuntu magazine?
<Pici> It is...
<Pici> grrr
 * jpatrick headdesk
<PriceChild> welcome to our world
<PriceChild> j
<jpatrick> PriceChild: you're watching -motu no?
<jpatrick>  /mode #ubuntu-motu +b *!*@CPE0014d13c957e-CM0012c9a9a6dc.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com!##fix_your_connection <- no such channel??
<PriceChild> join it first
<jpatrick> I am there
<jpatrick> for some reason that's not working..
<PriceChild> * noodlesgc has quit ("THE NEXT GENERATION OF IRC IS HERE phalkyn.sf.net (coming soon)")
<PriceChild> Does anyone else see something oddly amusing in that message?
<Pici> The website hurts my eyes.
<Pici> And yes, the announcement is amusing.
<jpatrick> tis here and coming soon, hmm
<LjL-Temp> ahum... i *somehow* think there is nothing around to achieve compressed IRC
<LjL-Temp> since the first google hit for "compressing irc" is a log of myself
<no0tic> :)
<LjL-Temp> nicks and flames again...
<ubotu> In ubotu, Squawk said: !preamble is Please just ask the question rather than explaining why you have a question. You will get help much faster and the channel is easier to follow
<LjL-Temp> hmm isn't that just a slight variant of !ask
<LjL-Temp> we're getting a ton variations on this theme
<jpatrick> !ask > Squawk
<jpatrick> !-ask
<ubotu> ask aliases: justask, metaquestion, problem, questions, question - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 19:06:50
<nickrud> metaquestion, hahaha
<Seeker`> has anyone seen the discussion in -uk?
<Seeker`> apparently earthquakes are caused by global warming
<nickrud> a good reason not to visit uk then, all that hot air
<Seeker`> we aren't all mad
<nickrud> heh. I live in LA , we define mad ;)
<Seeker`> although the things some people say wind me up a little
<Gary> Seeker`: seriously!
<Seeker`> Gary: yes
<Gary> hehe
#ubuntu-ops 2008-03-01
<mneptok> @btlogin
<mneptok> ok, so is the bantracker just dead now?
<ompaul> mneptok, he is banned for OT and abuse 
<ompaul> then he arrived in here and is a pain 
<ompaul> what can I say 
<mneptok> ompaul: ok, but how owuld i find that out for myself?
<mneptok> *would
<ompaul> mneptok, ban tracker would show you the trolling
<ompaul> it is alive it is back no
<ompaul> now
<ompaul> you will not see him banned from here unfortunately 
<nickrud> how do I read that ban tracker?
<mneptok> ompaul: i can't login
<ompaul> it came back just after you tried there
<mneptok> @btlogin
<ompaul> tell me you are logged in ;-)
<mneptok> just got through
<PriceChild> kah in -offtopic btw incase people missed
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, PriceChild said: !develop is <alias> participate
<mneptok> please do not unban "htns" from any channels
<nalioth> oh no.
<nalioth> not again.
<mneptok> yes, again.
<mneptok> 23:15 [htns(i=htns@24.174.48.155)] Fuck you nigger shithead
<mneptok> 23:15 [htns(i=htns@24.174.48.155)] How's that for family friendly?
<mneptok> 23:15 [htns(i=htns@24.174.48.155)] You fucking aids infested motherfucking cracker
<mneptok> 23:15 [htns(i=htns@24.174.48.155)] Fucking faggot
<mneptok> 23:15 [htns(i=htns@24.174.48.155)] Burn in hell
<mneptok> 23:15 [htns(i=htns@24.174.48.155)] You shithead
<mneptok> charming.
<Pici> How pleasant.
<DrDerek> mneptok - I was replying to pppoe_dude
<mneptok> DrDerek: i don't care
<nalioth> DrDerek: it's considered courteous to preface your texts with your conversational partners nick
<DrDerek> was I banned?
<mneptok> DrDerek: hown many times do you need to hear "KEEP THIS CHANNEL FAMILY FRIENDLY" before it sinks in?
<mneptok> DrDerek: i had already warned you tonight. you had your chance. live with your decisions like a man.
<DrDerek> I was replying to what he said though.. <pppoe_dude> namely, my mom, and one girl i used to like in highschool -- and I said that's weird, and he said what was, and I said his mom.
<mneptok> DrDerek: then say as much. "your mom" is not an acceptable answer.
<mneptok> DrDerek: factoids like "!twss" are not acceptable
<mneptok> DrDerek: come back tomorrow and we'll have a look at your Self-Control-O-Meter
<DrDerek> all right, have a good night.
<mneptok> jebus
<mneptok> is it a full moon?
<nickrud> no, it's friday
<mneptok> TGIF
<mneptok> thank god i farted
 * mneptok rides off into the snowy Quebec night
<ubotu> stdin called the ops in #ubuntu (similar_name spamming)
<stdin> status
<nickrud> living
<stdin> oops, I should really minimise this when typing...
<Alan_M> how is "relax and enjoy the ride" offtopic? i was assuring the users that everything would be fixed soon...ubotu makes comments like that exactly in its own statements.
<Alan_M> just because i state i am a network admin in another network im instantly an offtopic discussion setter in every comment? i dont see the fairnest and justness in griping every time i open my chat window...i moved on didnt i?
<mneptok> Alan_M: you don't need to do that. imagine if all 1099 users reassured the one remaining guy
<Alan_M> i simply stated relax and enjoy the ride...nothing else
<Alan_M> nothing more
<Alan_M> and instantly...you jump me
<mneptok> no, not instantly
<Alan_M> ok 3 second delay
<mneptok> i had warned you about offtopic chatter earlier
<Alan_M> mneptok, and i moved on from that.
<Alan_M> so...therefore every time i start a conversation you instantly assume im gonna go offtopic....thats reassuring.
<mneptok> and i didn;t warn you until you went offtopic again
<nickrud> Alan_M: it wasn't so much you, as trying to squash all the off topic at the time 
<nickrud> Alan_M: mneptok just was faster than I this time
<mneptok> Alan_M: there are Freenode opers in #ubuntu. they don;t reassure users. so there's really no reason for you to do it.
<Alan_M> it wasnt even reassuring...it was a comment
<mneptok> but you just said ...
<Alan_M> i know what i said
<nalioth> Alan_M: #ubuntu is just as stodgy as #freenode when it comes to idle chatter
<nalioth> best just to stick to typing helpful things in there
 * Alan_M hands you some coffee, see ya :)
<mneptok> Alan_M: #ubuntu-offtopic or #defocus if you need to just decompress. you'll find geeky folk.
<nickrud> I knew there was a reason I don't spend much time in offtopic ;)
<nickrud> why _are_ the floodbots so busy tonight?
<mneptok> splittiness
<nickrud> huh.
<mneptok> or something. i already determined the moon is waning crescent.
<mneptok> :)
<nickrud> hah. floodbots are werewolf wanna be's
<mneptok> uff. Derek's quiclk on the "tomorrow" trigger.
<regeya> request:  the three floodbots in #ubuntu keep setting and unsetting...oh, heh, looks like you're talking about it already, so nm
<nickrud> probably past midnight for him 
<mneptok> hehehe
<nickrud> it is getting rediculous
<nickrud> *ridiculous
<nickrud> nalioth: should the floodbots be cycling as much as they are?
<stdin> I think floodbot1 and 2 are stuck somehow, they still think we're in a split
<Myrtti> OHNOES
<Myrtti> UBOTUUUUUUUUUU
<nickrud> Feb 24 17:29:39 <LjL>   ok so, if floodbots "fight" among each other for anything longer than a couple of minutes, issue "hook" in -monitor , anyone up for this?
<stdin> done it already 10 mins ago
<nickrud> oh :)
<stdin> you can try just deoping 1 and 2
<nickrud> hm. I don't know enough to mess with them, really. 
<mneptok> me too. and i should change that.
<stdin> they'd probably just +o them selfs after anyway
<mneptok> LjL: how does one unhook?
<nickrud> wrong time for him I think
<nickrud> it's alive!
<mneptok> nickrud: scrool will get us both
<mneptok> well, unless my ISP starts *tohlly sucking again*
<mneptok> *pout*
<nickrud> !staff 
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<nickrud> Amaranth AndrewB Hobbsee jdong jenda LjL Myrtti  elkbuntu jussi01 LjL nixternal any of you about and know what's up with the floodbots?
<AndrewB> yes?
<Hobbsee> no?
<nickrud> argh, they are flooding #ubuntu badly
<elkbuntu> deop them all?
<mneptok> elkbuntu: won't they use channy to reop themselves?
<nickrud> don't know how they work myself
<elkbuntu> dunno
<Amaranth> time for the hammer
<mneptok> HAMMER TIME!
 * Hobbsee tries
<Hobbsee> i can't even seem to figure out which channel they all talk in
<elkbuntu> will mute work?
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, -monitor afaik
<mneptok> no, these are mode changes
<Hobbsee> not for modes
<Amaranth> i just took ops from 1 and 2
<mneptok> -ops-monitor
<nickrud> they're back
<Hobbsee> hm, no
<Amaranth> they gave it back, damnit
<mneptok> i hate being right
<mneptok> i f-ing jinxed it.
<nickrud> liar ;)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> thanks, mneptok 
<nickrud> wonder if it safe to restart them :)
<Amaranth> restart them how?
<Amaranth> reop them?
<Amaranth> only 3 realizes there is no split
<Amaranth> 1 and 2 are still freaking out
<nickrud> ok. Where do I read up on them?
<Amaranth> nickrud: -monitor
<Amaranth> we really need a command to make the bots clear their status
<stdin> they need to cycle really
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: kline?  :)
<nickrud> ompaul: what did I miss there with that ru guy?
<ompaul> nickrud, he was the fuck you Nick video guy from 3 or 4 mins earlier
<nickrud> ah, I just came back on
<ompaul> nickrud, ;-) he quit after absing so I thought he might be gone
<ompaul> abusing that is
<nickrud> ompaul: I read back, caught the discussion. that nick you mentioned wasn't much better
<nickrud> but didn't swear 
<ompaul> one more toe over the line and bye
<nickrud> I think Myrtti dissed her, she went silent right after ;)
<nickrud> or him.
<ompaul> yeap
<jpatrick> guys: #ubuntu
<ubotu> stdin called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<PriceChild> jpatrick: ops gets attention better
<jpatrick> PriceChild: :p
<ompaul> jpatrick, seriously if no called then no action
<jpatrick> stdin: nah, I wanted to forward him to #ubuntu-irc, but nevermind
<stdin> nah, too many underscores :p
<stdin> there's still a root_______ though
<jpatrick> he was even trolling in #kubuntu-es
<jpatrick> root_______ [n=root@190.198.116.59] -long liv r00t!
<elkbuntu> jpatrick, we are not all guys here, either :Þ
<ompaul> elkbuntu, a valid point, and well made ;-)
<jpatrick> heh
<elkbuntu> ompaul, oddly enough, everyone would have noticed if he said 'girls: #ubuntu'
<ompaul> elkbuntu, you don't say, ohh you do ;-)
 * elkbuntu might test this theory one day
<elkbuntu> just for kicks and giggles
<ompaul> say girls is the one with the root in the nick trolling?
<elkbuntu> hehehe, the reason i stated 'one day' is that it's not going to work with prior notice, or a lack of awake people
<ompaul> hehe
<ompaul> jrib, the good cop 
 * jpatrick wonders what happened to the FloodBots
<ompaul> how do you spell recode
<elkbuntu> jpatrick, we had to deop them because they were being true to their names
<jpatrick> elkbuntu: I see
<elkbuntu> ompaul, what the HECK is rooty doing?
<ompaul> elkbuntu, either being (A) a brilliant troll (B) someone who did the _wrong_ but all too possible research and I'll go with B, they have been consistent since they joined the channel
<jpatrick> "wols_: I was trying to get my new ipod classic to work and farked eveything up" ?
<elkbuntu> jpatrick, but HOW?!
<jpatrick> no idea
<ompaul> elkbuntu, reading something none ubuntuish
<ompaul> methinks
<ompaul> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ompaul> hmmmm I think I have an improvement
<ompaul> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody...", as one persons expert is another persons beginner, please ask your question in full, then sit back and see if anyone actually does!
<ompaul> now to make that shorter
<TheSheep> 'ask dammit' ;)
<ompaul> hahahaha
<ompaul> no
<ompaul> s/no/NO#
<ompaul> In place of  "Does anyone/anybody...", please be aware, one persons expert is another persons beginner, please ask your question in full, then see who actually does!
<ompaul> !no anyone is <reply>  n place of  "Does anyone/anybody...", please be aware, one persons expert is another persons beginner, please ask your question in full, then see who does!
<ubotu> I'll remember that ompaul
<jpatrick> "In.."
<ompaul> ack
<ompaul> !no anyone is <reply>  In place of  "Does anyone/anybody...", please be aware, one persons expert is another persons beginner, please ask your question in full, then see who does!
<ubotu> I'll remember that ompaul
<ompaul> !no anyone is <reply>  In place of  "Does anyone/anybody...", please be aware, one persons expert is another persons beginner, please ask your question in full, then see what helps!
<ubotu> I'll remember that ompaul
<ompaul> !staff | Techno`away> irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org i
<ompaul> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ompaul> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<ompaul> scroll back a little .. 4 mins
<Dave2> already K:lined
<nalioth> ompaul: /msg seenserv "show me the klinees"
<ompaul> nalioth, thanks
<picard_pwns_kirk> I sent a ctcp version to #ubuntu-offtopic, and now I'm banned
<picard_pwns_kirk> why?
<nalioth> picard_pwns_kirk: because channel ctcps are obnoxious
<picard_pwns_kirk> oh
<picard_pwns_kirk> how so?
<ompaul> cos sending a message to 1300 people most of whom don't know you is plain rude
<nalioth> would you like one of your family members to come home at 3am and wake up the whole house with his/her yelling?
<picard_pwns_kirk> well, besides return a version, what does a ctcp version do?
<ompaul> annoy ops and users alike
<ompaul> is considered agressive
<ompaul> !guidlines | picard_pwns_kirk (read this and tell us what the issue was after you do - remember it is  not about exact rules bring your common sense)
<ompaul> !guid3lines | picard_pwns_kirk (read this and tell us what the issue was after you do - remember it is  not about exact rules bring your common sense)
<ompaul> !guidelines | picard_pwns_kirk (read this and tell us what the issue was after you do - remember it is  not about exact rules bring your common sense)
 * ompaul slaps the hand of typo
<picard_pwns_kirk> umm...
<picard_pwns_kirk> ubotu?
<ompaul> !guidelines 
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ompaul> come on it is the bot - don't play dumb you have been in #ubuntu-offtopic for far too long to not know it is a bot
<picard_pwns_kirk> I know it's a bot
 * ompaul sighs
<picard_pwns_kirk> perhaps I should leave...
<ompaul> read the guidelines please 
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-uk, popey said: ubotu: brainstorm is http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/
<PriceChild> Where do penguins keep their money?
<PriceChild> !brainstorm is <reply> Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<ubotu> I'll remember that, PriceChild
<PriceChild> popey: ^
<popey> nice
<ubotu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu (triedge32_)
<nalioth> when did we start banning first?
<jrib> nalioth: in reference to?
<nalioth> #ubuntu 
<jrib> I banned triedge after warning him more than once if that's what you mean
<nalioth> ah
<ubotu> In ubotu, ffm said: rioutils is a Rio media player manager. "sudo apt-get install rioutils" and it using "sudo".
<LjL-Temp> stop... me... from... killing... emma...
 * Gary pushes LjL-Temp 
 * LjL-Temp falls, was balancing on a chair
<ubotu> In ubotu, BluesKaj said: !hal is for an informative description of the Hardware Abstarction Layer , go to this site : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer
<Tm_T> pressenter: hi, sorry if I'm bit too pushy but who you are?
<PriceChild> !hal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hal - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> In ubotu, BluesKaj said: !hal is for an informative description of the Hardware Abstraction Layer , go to this site : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer
<Tm_T> PriceChild: I add it
<jussi01> Tm_T: hmmm
<Tm_T> jussi01: yes son?
<jussi01> Tm_T: that doesnt look right, can I fix??
<Tm_T> jussi01: sure you can :))
<Tm_T> I often mess up things
<credible_> just got on-join spammed from pushpop-
<Tm_T> in where?
<jussi01> !no, hal is <reply>For an informative description of the Hardware Abstraction Layer , go to this site : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_la~yer
<ubotu> I'll remember that jussi01
<jussi01> !hal
<ubotu> For an informative description of the Hardware Abstraction Layer , go to this site : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_la~yer
<jpatrick> Tm_T: /whois pushpop-
<Tm_T> hmm, I got none
<jpatrick> says #ubuntu here
<Tm_T> yes but I got none spam
<Tm_T> :((
<Tm_T> credible: hi
<credible> perhaps they're smart enough not to spam people on the access list
<Tm_T> who knows
<Tm_T> credible: what kind of spam?
<Seeker`> -18:33:57- ~s~ Irssi: Starting query in freenode with pushpop-
<Seeker`> -18:33:57- pushpop-: Hey Seeker` , spawN busted at ESL by #Sacralis - http://ESL2009.uk.to/
<Seeker`> I got it
<Tm_T> Seeker`: I'll give some shoe
<Tm_T> Myrtti: hi
<Myrtti> Tm_T: *bwurp*
<Myrtti> hi
<Myrtti> watching House :-)
<Tm_T> Myrtti: :)
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I have issues with my remove aliases, mind to help?
<Myrtti> sure
<Tm_T>  csremove   msg chanserv op $C $N;/wait 50;/quote remove $C $0 $1-;/msg chanserv op $C -$N
<Tm_T> but remove can't have more than one word explanation
<Tm_T> so it isn't ok
<nalioth> Tm_T: use : to preface your reason
<Myrtti> CSREMOVE   msg chanserv op $C $N;/wait 50;/quote remove $C $0 :$1-;/msg  chanserv op $C -$N
<Tm_T> aa thanks :))
<nalioth>    /quote remove #ubuntu-ops Tm_T :you should read the directions
<jpatrick> Tm_T: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57976/ ?
<Tm_T> nalioth: yup, I blame this headache
 * nalioth tosses Tm_T a brain leech for him to stick in his ear
<Myrtti> damn that hamburger meal was worth every penny
<Myrtti> got four episodes of House with an extra euro
<Myrtti> now back to audio books
<Tm_T> Myrtti: :)
<jussi01> Myrtti: where?
<Myrtti> aaaand, me eating a corrupt multinational labour misusing crappy trash food companys product allowed me to avoid doing the dishes for yet one another new day \o/
<Myrtti> woooooo
<Myrtti> jussi01: where else but "I'm loving it"
<jussi01> hehe
<Myrtti> actually I took my phone to be serviced and missed the bus and was hungry so I dropped in at the oldest McDonald's in Finland
<Myrtti> they actually even have a sign commemorating the fact
<jussi01> heh
<Myrtti> http://www.tampere.fi/ekstrat/vapriikki/muistomerkit/mcdonalds.html
<Myrtti> of course, there is something more funny in Tampere... http://www.tampere.fi/ekstrat/vapriikki/muistomerkit/ikuisenteekkarin.html
<Myrtti> a grave stone of an eternal M. Tech student
<Flannel> the !permissions factoid (also file permissions) is linked to files, which only mentions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview, it should probably also mention https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions, since that's what they usually want
<Flannel> Whether you just add that to files, or create new factoids for permissions
<Flannel> Thanks
<cook63> Un Saluto a Tutte Le Anime!
<cook63> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jpatrick> we need to set +c
<Tm_T> jpatrick: no
<jpatrick> boukmandutty_ [n=boukmand@pool-68-162-101-91.phil.east.verizon.net] has joined #ubuntu , boukmandutty [n=boukmand@pool-68-162-101-91.phil.east.verizon.net]
 * jpatrick wonders why the got pasted
<ompaul> cos your buffer is strange?
<jussi01> because jpatrick isnt 1337 :P
<jpatrick> !leet > jussi01 
<jussi01> haha
<no0tic> !leet > no0tic 
<Seeker`> no0tic: you can do /msg ubotu !factoid
<no0tic> Seeker`, I've done /msg ubotu leet but it gave me the "leet" command of ubotu :)
<jpatrick> no0tic: you left out the !
<no0tic> Seeker`, so I thought that it wouldn't work :) sorry 
<Seeker`> no0tic: Notice "!factoid"
<jpatrick> @leet whatever
<ubotu> wh8v3r
<Seeker`> @rot13 whatever
<ubotu> jungrire
<no0tic> nice
<jussi01> heh
<jpatrick> jussi01: you reading the guy in #k-devel?
<jussi01> hmmm, been busy in #k whats he on about? 
<jpatrick> jussi01: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/478/
 * jpatrick *sighs*
 * jussi01 sighs
<jpatrick> I just don't know what to say to such people..
<Seeker`> "go away"?
<jussi01> hehe
<DrDerek> mneptok - is the thingy lifted?
<DrDerek> or am I still no go.
<ubotu> prince_jammys called the ops in #ubuntu (viv145)
<Seveas> DrDerek, where?
<DrDerek> Seveas - I was talking with pppoe_dude last night, and I responded to him with a legitimate answer of "your mom"
<Seveas> DrDerek, which channel?
<DrDerek> offtopic
<DrDerek> and it was misinterpreted
<Seveas> when the bantracker starts working again I'll poke at it
<DrDerek> all right, thanks.
<DrDerek> I know now when replying to anyone, I should stick their handle in front.
<Seveas> bantracker once again is bodged
<DrDerek> are servers under attack?
<Seveas> neh, the ting is just shitty :)
<DrDerek> word
<jussi01> Seveas: its working here
<Seveas> yeah it finally started working here as well :)
<jussi01> :)
 * jussi01 has a magic touch :D
<Seveas> DrDerek, hmm, from my logs it looks like mneptok has misinterpreted it
<DrDerek> aye, but I didn't feel like arguing too much.
<DrDerek> and I got banished from using !twss  :(
<DrDerek> I love that factoid 
<Seveas> !twss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twss - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> it's been removed
<DrDerek> ah, okay.
<Seveas> as has the ban
<DrDerek> at least I won't be tempted now.
<DrDerek> all right, thank you Seveas
<Seveas> mneptok, if you disagree please ban again and tell me why :)
<DrDerek> heh
<LjL-Temp> Seveas, it's never been there as a non-channel-specific factoid though
<Seveas> !twss-#ubuntu-offtopic
<LjL-Temp> Seveas: *but* that's been removed
<Seveas> :)
<Seveas> gonna do a complete audit when migrating factoids to ubotu2
<jussi01> still there in #ubuntuforums
<jussi01> !search twss
<ubotu> Found: twss-#ubuntu-offtopic*, twss-#ubuntuforums
<Seveas> STOP!
<Seveas> hammertime!
<Seveas> (that's actually on the radio now here)
<LjL-Temp> Seveas: if you could kindly tell me when that's gonna be, i'll arrange to make myself unavailable :)
<Seveas> LjL-Temp, could be sooner than you think
<Seveas> lart and mess already work
<Seeker`> Seveas: Is ubotu being rewritten or something?
<Seveas> working on the calendar thing now
<Seveas> Seeker`, yes, supybot is being dumped
<Seeker`> what is it being replaced with?
<Seveas> µbot
<LjL-Temp> Seveas: well, any dubious factoids due to me are all due to coercion
<Seveas> LjL-Temp, heh :)
<Seeker`> LjL-Temp: How is the skiing going?
<jussi01> LjL-Temp: broken anything yet?
<Seveas> more importantly, how's the après skiing?
<no0tic> what about women?
<LjL-Temp> Seeker`: it's gone, i'm going back home tomorrow. could have been much better... yesterday i was in a pretty awful shape for some reason (mental shape mostly, i.e. i was scared), but today it got very windy and they closed basically all the slopes
<PriceChild> no0tic: :O
<LjL-Temp> ended up skiing on the children's slopes
<no0tic> PriceChild, that was for LjL-Temp :)
<PriceChild> I know, still :O :)
<Seeker`> :(
<LjL-Temp> Seveas: i don't think i'm the right person to ask that :P
<no0tic> PriceChild, well, they're aprés skiing, aren't they? :)
<PriceChild> apr?s ?
<jpatrick> PriceChild: after
<LjL-Temp> PriceChild: it's like despues, but in french
<PriceChild> grrrr not all characters are showing up
<PriceChild> i guess that should have been an acute e
<Seveas> yeah
<Seveas> but it should be a grave
<Seveas> è
<jussi01> hrrmmm, looks like Im going to need to find a new screen+irssi server :(
<Seeker`> jussi01: why?
<Seveas> jussi01, you're getting kicked off one? :)
<jussi01> Seveas: currently I use the work server, but thats getting busier with the expansion, so I need to up and go
<PriceChild> my french is rubbish then
<Seeker`> jussi01: cna you not use your work computer, and leave it on 24/ 7
<jussi01> Seveas: the company I work for has just launched a new service from the server Im on, and the expected growth means we will likely get a new server that I cant use. 
<jussi01> Seeker`: no, I cant ssh into it as they have some router thingset up with ports not forwarded
<jpatrick> jussi01: I can't believe your company allows you to suck up bandwidth like that
<jussi01> btw, if anyone wants an invite to the new service from the company I work for just ask( www.lifematta.com)
<jussi01> jpatrick: I am the server admin, so I make policy...
<jpatrick> jussi01: yet you can't forward ports?
<jussi01> jpatrick: the server is offsite, I dont manage anything onsite
<Seveas> jpatrick, server admin, not network admin :)
<jpatrick> right
<Seveas> jussi01, why not use a home box?
<jussi01> Seveas: I have a wife with sensitive ears to noise. she doesnt like things being on 24/7 as she has trouble sleeping. (we only have a small appartment) Until I can afford a silent box, that isnt going to happen :(
 * jussi01 just had his 4th aniversary
<Seeker`> jussi01: congrats
<Seeker`> jussi01: cant you just put in silent (18dB) fans and underclock
<Seeker`> my gf complains about things being on 24/7 because of the environmental impact
<no0tic> jussi01, http://www.acmesystems.it/?id=4   buy that :)
<jussi01> Seeker`: 1. no cash atm. 2 no cash atm. 3. my wife agrees with your g/f
<Seveas> my fiance doesn't complain
<jussi01> no0tic: lol, one day Ill get one of the navicron fusion boards...
<Seveas> I win
<jussi01> Seveas: ...
<no0tic> Seveas, I haven't a gf, I win
<Seveas> no0tic, nope, you lose 
<jussi01> no0tic: no, thats losing
<no0tic> :( I know
<no0tic> I'm terribly nervous for that reason
 * jussi01 tempts no0tic with hot scandinavian girls :P
<jpatrick> jussi01: I know someone who has their irssi on a router
<jussi01> jpatrick: what????
<Seveas> jussi01, they don't need you to tempt
<Seeker`> jussi01: its one of the only things we disagree about - I think running a computer with no monitor 24/7 isn't an issue
<Seveas> they're damn good at that themselves
<jussi01> Seveas: yeah, In know from firsthand experience...
<Seveas> jussi01, :)
<jpatrick> jussi01: or something like that, I'll ask him toward
<Seveas> same here
<no0tic> jussi01, yes, rumors say that italian men are appreciated in scandinavia...
<jussi01> although finnish isnt true scandinavian
<jussi01> no0tic: all true
<Seveas> finnish is more baltic, right?
<jussi01> Seveas: hrmmm I suppose...
<Seveas> nothing good comes from finland
<jussi01> finnish is between scandinavia and russia :D
<Seveas> (blasphemy in a *linux* *irc* channel ;))
 * jussi01 wishes for access in here right now
<no0tic> jussi01, I think I'm going to travel to stockholm soon
<jussi01> no0tic: take a trip a little more to oulu and come have a beer with me
<Seveas> you had your chance :)
<jussi01> gah
<jussi01> :(
<jussi01> where is Myrtti or Tm_T when you need them
<no0tic> jussi01, ok
<jussi01> Seveas: what nationality is your fiance?
<no0tic> jussi01, it's very far..
<jussi01> no0tic: blue 1 have direct flights cheap...
<jussi01> like 70? or something
<no0tic> jussi01, from italy?
<jussi01> no, from stockholm...
<no0tic> nice, found from milan
<Seveas> jussi01, same as me, dutch
<no0tic> gah, 233€...
<no0tic> milan - stockholm - helsinky - oulu and return... 466€ :(
<jussi01> no0tic: do you _need_ to go to stockholm? there is always ryanair into tampere....
<no0tic> jussi01, I will study every option and let you know :)
<jussi01> :D
<jussi01> no0tic: the trains here are very good. www.vr.fi :D
<no0tic> does menopaluu mean return ticket?
<jussi01> hrmm, there is an english version
<jussi01> anyway, I need to run for a bit
<no0tic> jussi01, see you
<Antkin> Hello
<jussi01> no0tic: hei 
<jussi01> that site you sent me is great!!
<jussi01> I so want one of these: http://www.acmesystems.it/?id=21
<no0tic> :)
<jussi01> go tux :D
#ubuntu-ops 2008-03-02
<jussi01> Seveas: still up?
<tonyyarusso> vorian: you awake still?
<vorian> tonyyarusso: yes
<vorian> what's up?
<tonyyarusso> vorian: remember that supybot thing from a while back?
<vorian> the rss atom feed reader?
<tonyyarusso> yeah
<vorian> yes
<tonyyarusso> I'm finally getting around to looking into it.  You sent me a couple of files, but didn't include any real description of what you found, what you needed to do, etc.  Care to give some insight about what I should do with those files / why?
<vorian> lemme check on that
<tonyyarusso> What, you don't remember things from months ago to the minute detail?  :P
 * tonyyarusso can barely remember breakfast, so...
<vorian> tonyyarusso: iirc, I found it in the supybot cvs on sf.net
<tonyyarusso> yeah, but what's different, and what do I need to do with it?
<vorian> replace the rss plugin in your plugin directory
<vorian> then flush the bot
<vorian> tonyyarusso: I'll see if I can dig up the actual code sunday
<vorian> or later today :P
<tonyyarusso> While it's already up and running?
 * vorian needs sleep
<tonyyarusso> vorian: I still have the code you sent me.  Just pondering how to use it.
<vorian> replace it
<vorian> then flush the bot
<tonyyarusso> and by "flush", does "restart" qualify, or is that something else?
<vorian> in your bot window just type /flush
<tonyyarusso> bot window being on the console or in a query with it?
<vorian> tonyyarusso: which channel is said bot on?  :)
<tonyyarusso> none right at the moment.  will be ##tonyyarusso and probably #ubuntu-us-mn
<vorian> i see
<vorian> you could kill it then, and restart it
<tonyyarusso> I'll try that.
<vorian> weee
<tonyyarusso> vorian: oh, one other thing - any idea whether I can use feeds that require HTTP authentication?
<vorian> hmmm
<vorian> nope
<vorian> sorry :(
<tonyyarusso> vorian: Answer: Yes!  Score!
 * tonyyarusso does a dance
<tonyyarusso> my only concern is that I need to make sure it won't display the config url in a channel, since that of course now has a username and password in it.
<emma> Hello.
<emma> will it be okay if I idle in here?
<Myrtti> no?
<Myrtti> see topic
<emma> why not?
<emma> Okay let me read that..
<Myrtti> unless you've got a really really good reason
<Myrtti> *really* good one
<emma> Okay that clarifies things. Thanks. :)
<Myrtti> you know what I just did?
<Myrtti> I made an init.d script for irssi \o/
<Myrtti> woooooooooo oooo oo
<Myrtti> ooo
<Myrtti> muhahahahahahahHAHAHHAAAAAA *evil*
<Myrtti> bwahaha
<Myrtti> you know what's evil?
<nickrud> pointless stuff ;)
<Myrtti> or I can't understand this
<Myrtti> I do know the reasoning
<Myrtti> but I dislike the fact that even in irssi configuration in Gutsy, there's the network irc.ubuntu.com 6667, but no freenode
<nickrud> I thought that was a forward ...
<nickrud> or whatever the canonical name for pointing at another network is
<Myrtti> it is
<Myrtti> but almost every documentation EXCEPT the ones on the clients themselves refer to freenode
<Myrtti> and probably not even there
<nickrud> heh. Lots of bugs to file then
<Myrtti> so say that a person has a problem with... exaile on their ubuntu
<Myrtti> they use say... irssi and connect to "Ubuntu" network
<Myrtti> they join #ubuntu "Hey I've got a problem with my exaile, it's xyz" "oh, I haven't seen that, go ask guys in #exaile"
<Myrtti> "which network" "freenode" "I haven't got that in my irssi..."
<Myrtti> d'oh.
<nickrud> hm. Don't remember if I had to add freenode to xchat or not. I usually set up for kubrick, it's in town
<Myrtti> well there's "Ubuntu", IRCnet, EFnet, Undernet, Dalnet and Quakenet in irssi
<Myrtti> pristine installation in Gutsy
<Myrtti> I don't like this forwarding idea at all
<Myrtti> it's confusing to say the least
<nickrud> there's dozens in xchat . I have a freenode but ...
<Myrtti> so who's Most Excellent Idea was it to put it as "Ubuntu" in irssi :-P
<nickrud> heh. Who's the highest we can blame?
<Myrtti> does sabdfl use irssi ;-)
<tonyyarusso> Whose Most Excellent Idea was it to remove irssi from the default install and make Pidgin of all bloody things the default IRC client?
<tonyyarusso> No, sabdfl apparently thinks Pidgin is the Second Coming.  :P
<Myrtti> I don't mind irssi not being in the default install
<Myrtti> but Pidgin FCOL
<nickrud> fcol? A new one for me
<Myrtti> for crying out loud
<Myrtti> I might even add the !ohmy acronym
<Myrtti> FFS
<Myrtti> Pidgin of all the accursed clients in the world
<Myrtti> even xchat-gnome would probably be a better choice
<Myrtti> or Chatzilla surely
<Myrtti> argh.
<nickrud> for irc. But, most ubuntu users don't irc anyway
<Myrtti> for irc
<Myrtti> many, many do. atleast here in Finland
<nickrud> of course, I do hate trying to talk to pidginers
<Myrtti> even mIRC would be better.
<Myrtti> mIRC is loverly
<Myrtti> oh the good old times
<nickrud> no nick highlighting from what I hear. So, brainstorm anyone?
<Myrtti> if they have to have pidgin as the default for irc, why don't they default install all the scripts too?
<Myrtti> there's plenty of them making the ircing experience on it better
<Myrtti> highligh, irchelper, ircmore, irssi features, join/part hiding, markerline, nicksaid, text replacement, etc
<nickrud> heh. All the things an irc client should have by default.
<Myrtti> indeed
<nickrud> except for the irssi features
<Myrtti> I don't know what they are
<Myrtti> might be good ones
<nickrud> you're pretty calm. that was a dis of irssi ;)
<Myrtti> I've mellowed during the last 6mo
<nickrud> I'm off to bed, it's past midnight here. 
<Myrtti> hah, the irssi init works perfectly
<Tm_T> jussi01: hi?
<jpatrick> elkbuntu: heh, I was about to call the ops about uunbeatable
<jpatrick> he spammed #k-ot
<elkbuntu> jpatrick, i got his PMs with my alt nick, and #freenode is now inundated with complaints about it
<jpatrick> elkbuntu: thrown out for #kubuntu, he appears to be trying to spam #u-ot
<jpatrick> "#kde *!*@116.71.181.161 Channel ban list is full"
<elkbuntu> jpatrick, clear some old dynamic bans then :Þ
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: the idea is so that if we ever had to move networks, we could do so easily
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: space.
<jpatrick> elkbuntu: just makes me wonder how #ubuntu's banlist got so big
<jpatrick> ah, +L
<Myrtti> Hobbsee: I know that
<Myrtti> Hobbsee: but I can't understand why there isn't freenode at all then
<Hobbsee> good quesiton
<Myrtti> 10:11 -'@: I do know the reasoning
<Myrtti> 10:12 -'@: but I dislike the fact that even in irssi configuration in Gutsy, there's the network irc.ubuntu.com 6667, but no freenode
<Myrtti> that Just Doesn't Make Sense
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: emma was trying to bait you, btw.
 * elkbuntu hopes that it's irc.ubuntu.com 8001 in hardy
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, did you cross-tag that bug for all irc clients, or just the xchat ones?
<Hobbsee> it was all irc
 * Hobbsee got notification of it
<elkbuntu> excellent
<elkbuntu> i cant be arsed searchign for it atm
<elkbuntu> but i know someone fixed xchat, but neglected xchat-gnome despite the patch provided, which was stupid
<Myrtti> /me makes a mental note that this channel is publicly logged
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: from -motu: +b *!*@unaffiliated/kmos +b %*!*@unaffiliated/kmos ?
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: yeah, it's a quiet
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: and a ban
<Hobbsee> oh
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: thanks
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: I'm in ban clearing mode
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> there shouldn't be many bans in -motu
<jpatrick> yeah
 * jpatrick wonders what emma was doing in #ubuntu-es
<elkbuntu> waiting for a chance to spam about -uncensored probably
<jpatrick> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58080/
<jpatrick> no comment...
<jpatrick> PriceChild: even you got a mention^
<elkbuntu> what does that last line mean?
<jpatrick> Ahh, P3L|C4N0 the spanish version of Pr!ceChild, the Authority
<elkbuntu> lol
<elkbuntu> authority is a feminine word?
<jpatrick> most words ending in -dad are
<elkbuntu> ooh, i'll remember that
<jpatrick> "la Comunidad"
<elkbuntu> it's still strange that authority is female in a very patriarchal society
<elkbuntu> i annoy effrain with stupid questions and statements like this all the time :)
<elkbuntu> err, s/ff/f/
<jpatrick> efrain's a good guy
<elkbuntu> yep
<elkbuntu> pity he has such a hard time trying to keep rolando's ambitions seperate from the -ve loco
<jpatrick> jussi01: the guy uses this: http://www.openfsg.com/ - for his irssi
<jpatrick> jussi01: however if, you need something cheaper: http://www.nslu2-linux.org/
<ubotu> jpatrick called the ops in #ubuntu (boc_)
<ompaul> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<ompaul> * ChanServ gives channel operator status to ompaul
<ompaul> * boc_ (n=root@92.80.12.123) has left #ubuntu (requested by ompaul)
<ompaul> * ompaul sets ban on *!*@92.80.12.123
<ompaul> spammer
<jpatrick> and http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58081/ too
<jpatrick> heh, boc_ just /join-ed  #kde
<ompaul> jpatrick, and you banned on sight?
<jpatrick> ompaul: yeah, kinda..
<ompaul> kinda
 * ompaul gives up
<jpatrick> ompaul: see #frenode
<Gary> ompaul: trying to get it sorted
<ompaul> ack
<jussi01> jpatrick: thanks. I think Im going to get one of those tux things that no0tic mentioned :D (http://www.acmesystems.it/?id=21)
<ompaul> where can you buy tghem
<ompaul> found it
<jussi01> :D
<elkbuntu> jpatrick, those openfsg things look awesome, but i cant quite validate $400 for a router :-/
<jpatrick> elkbuntu: why he recommended me the cheaper one :)
<elkbuntu> i need to get me a better router. mine is a piece of trash
<jpatrick> so's mine (has no access to it) and the wifi range has gone down
<ompaul> jpatrick, nmap it 
<jpatrick> ompaul: interesting..
<ompaul> jpatrick, why?
<elkbuntu> jpatrick, i've got a dsl 604t. it's the stupidest piece of network hardware i've ever touched
<jpatrick> ompaul: well, the ISP gave us a username and passwd for it, but they've never worked
<ompaul> jpatrick, what is the router type?
<elkbuntu> jpatrick, ssh + john :)
 * ompaul wonders what reset buttons are for
<jpatrick> elkbuntu: has no ssh according to nmap, only telnet
<elkbuntu> eww
<ompaul> jpatrick, try telnet IP 80
<ompaul> or try putting in its address to a web browser
<ompaul> sounds reallllly old
<jpatrick> ompaul: those both bring up a passwd dialog
<ompaul> jpatrick, what is the model number
<ompaul> jpatrick, at least stick those values into google - try username: admin pass: admin or 1234 
<jpatrick> ompaul: 1234 worked..
<ompaul> heh
<ompaul> the other username and password is more than likely the logon to the adsl system of the ISP
<ompaul> dump your firmware to a backup - explode it and grep it for password strings
<ompaul> when I was a lad you could actually get machines that needed you to program binary
<ompaul> now look at it
<ompaul> jpatrick, make sure wireless is WPA or else don't use it
<ompaul> jpatrick, wep is like wrapping money up in a paper bag and thinking it is secure
<jpatrick> ompaul: http://www.telefonica.net/web2/cooltony/zyxel/zyxel_en.htm it's one of these
<ompaul> jpatrick, zyxel make good hardware (I have yet to find one of their pieces to be badly made)
<ompaul> not open but generally not abd
<ompaul> jpatrick, the 630?
<jpatrick> ompaul: 650
<ompaul> sorry I have a 630 here and a couple of linksys but that is the kind of chap I am 
<jpatrick> oh this is fun
 * jpatrick enables all the cool stuff
<ompaul> jpatrick, careful the password they want you to use is for your login to them
<ompaul> check out the values in those fields
<jpatrick> Old Password= ?
<jpatrick> etc
<white_eagle> hello, will you remove the ban from #ubuntu-offtopic for me?
<white_eagle> its there for a week or so
<Seveas> white_eagle, what was the reason for the ban?
<white_eagle> I mistakenly sent ctcp ping to the whole channel, I was used to do /ping in xchat and the client would ping me only, but in irssi, it pinged the whole channel, and this was the 3th time
<Seveas> white_eagle, so you pinged the channel three times?
<Seveas> well, then don't anser
<Seveas> wwwwwwwww
<Seveas> ah, it works :)
<elkbuntu> hehe
<elkbuntu> jpatrick, i kind of wonder in which ways i'll be able to mess around with my stupid dsl-604t once i get a respectable replacement, but i dont think many :(
<white_eagle> hello?
<white_eagle> I reconnected
<white_eagle> did you say something
<Seveas> white_eagle, so you pinged the channel three times?
<Seveas> doing that once could be an accident
<Seveas> twice is just stupid
<white_eagle> Seveas: it wasn't my intention
<white_eagle> to
<white_eagle> do that
<Seveas> but at three times, I generally stop beleiving in innocence
<white_eagle> I just got used to xchat
<Seveas> white_eagle, I'm not beleiving you, given that you have a history of bot abuse
<Seveas> and kicks
<white_eagle> Seveas: ok, don't remove it then, its your choice
<white_eagle> bye
<jpatrick> elkbuntu: well, I finally have dhcp now
<elkbuntu> jpatrick, hehehe
<elkbuntu> jpatrick, my problem is, that's all i have. it would continually give the mac addresses i registered as static, new ips
 * jpatrick has an even bigger problem now
<elkbuntu> which is?
<jpatrick> well, the router closed the telnet..
<jpatrick> but restart and it's back *phew*
<Tm_T> hi kids
<jussi01> heya Tm_T 
<jpatrick> !staff | more dalnet ##linux guys: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58092/
<ubotu> more dalnet ##linux guys: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58092/: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<ompaul> !staff |  <FarooqSb> ##Linux on Dalnet etc
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<Hobbsee> ompaul: clearly you shouldn't have given up your staffing rights
<ompaul> Hobbsee, no, clearly I should have!
<jussi01> Hmm, Im off for a bit. Someone might want to keep an eye on #k :) (jpatrick Im looking at you :P )
<Dave2> gone
<ompaul> Dave2, no no my my,  see farooqsb
<Dave2> ?
<ompaul> that ping from earlier 
<Dave2> <-- FarooqSb (n=FarooqSb@202.125.143.65) has quit (K-lined)
<Dave2> that's what I meant
<ompaul> good :)
<ompaul> I thought you were going :)
<hikenboot> hello I have made the change requestd by the ubuntu bot to port 8001 on irc.freenode.net/8001
<hikenboot> it still connects after a restart to the old port
<jussi01> hikenboot: which bot? where?
<jpatrick> jussi01: probaly #ubuntu-read-topic
<jussi01> aye...
<jussi01> still sleepy
<jpatrick> hikenboot: what client do you use?
<jpatrick> hi Jack_Sparrow 
<Jack_Sparrow> Hi jpatrick 
<Jack_Sparrow> I have been stopping in when I feel up to it..
<Jack_Sparrow> Tough month..
<PriceChild> elkbuntu: xchat-gnome was sorted. (its in main so the motu who did xchat couldn't do it)
<PriceChild> elkbuntu: I only tagged the clients I knew were affected, we should probably go through as many as we can find.
<PriceChild> I am "the Authority"? 8-)
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, tuxnoob080302 said: !patience is an 'Invalid command' Ha
<jussi01> hmmm, lovely, we have a "shitbreak" in #ubuntu
<ompaul> jussi01, not any more
<nickrud> ompaul: that was drastic. Didn't even give him a chance to cange
<ompaul> nickrud, na - it is please come here and understand our community
<ompaul> or don't troll it
<jussi01> !opsnack | ompaul 
<ubotu> ompaul: Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<ompaul> can't eat the first - but can eat the second
<ompaul> shitbreak, please change your nick and ident before you will let into #ubuntu
<nickrud> shitbreak: change your nick
<shitbreak> aa
<shitbreak> ok
<juhap> is it better now?
<juhap> and ident
<ompaul> and the realname shitbrea
<juhap> okay.
<ompaul> !guidlines > juhap
<ompaul> on return after 5 mins lift the ban
<ompaul> nickrud, I am reasonable it was not an outright ban :)
<ompaul> it was come here and know what we will and won't accept
<nickrud> ompaul: at least he knew to come here
<ompaul> nickrud, no he was ban forwarded
<jussi01> was it not a forward=?
<jussi01> heh
<ompaul> on an attempt to join the channel he is diverted by the chanserv the traffic cop to here
<nickrud> ompaul: missed the foward part. Need to read all
<ompaul> ;-)
<ompaul> nickrud, I am not that drastic 
<nickrud> irish dander, I fear it ;)
<ompaul> nickrud, that goes for anyone with f*k and s*t in their quit message as much as in their nick
<ompaul> just ban forward here
<nickrud> k
<ompaul> mostly you will find it to be trollish behaviour
<Seveas> --- Seveas sets ban on *!*@116.58.17.39
<Seveas> <RajaFahad> ##Linux (with ##) on Dalnet needs some good company and good channel operators. type /server irc.dal.net (or /connect irc.dalnd join ##Linux. Be there for some time.
<Seveas> got that in pm
<ompaul> Seveas, we getting them all day
<nalioth> Seveas: klined
<Seveas> haven't seen them in a while
<nalioth> fserve, indeed
<no0tic> Seveas, I got it too
<pressenter> PriceChild: Sorry, i was out for a week holidays. Whats up?
<pressenter> Tm_T: #ubuntu-pl op
<nixternal> nalioth: you seeing these idiots from dalnet spamming ##Linux in pm's?
<nalioth> nixternal: right now?
<nixternal> yes
<nixternal> alferedh
<nixternal> I woke up this morning to about 5 of them
<nalioth> nixternal: history (scroll up)
<nalioth> nixternal: he's not in ##linux 
<nixternal> no, he is spamming it for ##Linux on Dalnet
<nalioth> nixternal: all i need to know is "spam"
<nalioth> this ##linux spamming from dalnet is very confusing
<nalioth> i've gottne multiple PMs from folks on both networks thinking i'm able to do something
<nalioth> so just "spammer"
<nixternal> ok, spmmer
<nixternal> err, spammer
<LjL> nalioth, he's simply someone PM'ing people (me included) with this
<LjL> [21:10:56] <AlferedH> ##Linux (with ##) on Dalnet needs some good company and good channel operators. type /server irc.dal.net (or /connect irc.dal.net) and join ##Linux. More flexible, more firendly Be there for some time..
<jussi01> I got the same
<LjL> he did it before with me with another nickname, [Sun 02 Mar 13:32:35](FarooqSb)
<jussi01> LjL: [03/02/08 15:27:30] <+Dave2> <-- FarooqSb (n=FarooqSb@202.125.143.65) has quit (K-lined)
<LjL> seenserv says he former was klined
<LjL> yeah
<Seeker`> is ##linux on dal a "legit" channel?
<nalioth> LjL: yes, he has been kline evading and doing it for days now
<ompaul> Seeker`, is dal a legit network  :)
<Seeker`> ompaul: I dont know
<Seeker`> This is the only network I;ve used in years
<ompaul> Seeker`, my point, if I had been more verbose was, that is a different network so complaining there might or might not be useful however we got the problem here
<nalioth> he's klined there, too
<Seeker`> I was wondering if ##linux on DAL was a sensible channel, or something someone has set up for the purpose of spamming
<nalioth> kline evading works on all networks, you see
<nalioth> <sigh>
<nalioth> ATTENTION
 * nickrud sits upright
<nalioth> THE ##LINUX-ON-DALNET SPAMMER IS ATTEMPTING A SMEAR CAMPAIGN AGAINST ##LINUX ON DAL.NET
<no0tic> ?
<nalioth> he is a common troll, doing a common troll
<ompaul> icanhasadmin << that has to be the best nick I have seen in a while
<no0tic> ompaul, lol
<ompaul> nalioth, Seveas what does this do? <coffeeTom>     /SET print_active_channel ON
<ompaul> someone logging to paper?
<nalioth> ompaul: i have no idea
<Seveas> no idea
<Seveas> it's not an xchat thing
<ompaul> there is that
<no0tic> ompaul, I'll check
<no0tic> ompaul, on irssi
 * ompaul uses uncle google
<no0tic> ompaul,   print_active_channel = OFF
<no0tic>     Always print the channel with the nickname (like <nick:channel>)
<no0tic>     even if the message is from the channel you currently have active.
<ompaul> no0tic, ack
<nalioth> no0tic: what does that mean in a human language?
<no0tic> every nick sending a privmsg to a channel is formatted like <nick:channel> instead of <nick>
<nalioth> ah
<no0tic> http://no0tic.homelinux.org/~no0tic/irssi-settings.txt
<no0tic> an explanation of almost all irssi settings
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, Jack_Sparrow said: !envy is a terrible idea
<Pici> yes, yes it is.
<Jack_Sparrow> Darn
<Jack_Sparrow> for got to target it..
<jdong> the new EnvyNG thing looks like a move in the right direction
<Jack_Sparrow> Improvements are always welcome..
<jdong> Yeah, it definitely looks like the author has Ubuntu's best interests in mind and try hard to improve and take advice
<jdong> http://albertomilone.com/wordpress/?p=163
<jdong> his special thanks section shows a great deal of collaboration with developers
<PriceChild> pressenter: there was a user wanting to talk about a ban, he hasn't been back so i assume its resolved. Thanks for getting back to me.
<pressenter> PriceChild: He's been comming here like 4 times now, i've told him that the ban stays. I see that he has not learned a thing, he's still annoying.
<PriceChild> I remember last time a place was discovered ripping planet posts and rebranding/sticking advertising on.
<PriceChild> The people making a fuss got laughed at.... I wonder why its different this time.
#ubuntu-ops 2009-02-23
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> DaSkreech called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<nixternal> nalioth: you around? check out this dude _tor in #kubuntu - odd behavior that you might recognize better than I
<nixternal> i=Xenos@irc.gd
<nixternal> or any other freenode admin in here
<primary> I am not a bot everyone thiks I am, stop mistaking what I am.
<primary> I have been banned and I did nothing to encourage it.
<redvamp128> I don't know if anyone is watching this but this guy is treading on a thin line..﻿(10:21:53 PM) Dozzzie: child porn commands?
<redvamp128> in room #ubuntu
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu (Dozzzie: trolling)
<redvamp128> Thanks tritium
<tritium> Thank you, redvamp128.
<tritium> @btlogin
<redvamp128> is there an easy way using pidgin to clear the chat window or is exit and reenter the only way do that?
<tritium> I don't use pidgin for IRC, so I can't say.
<redvamp128> just after a couple of hours of chat it laggs-- but it is a good workaround other than using xchat
<redvamp128> thanks
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (BattleStarJesus: removed from #ubuntu-offtopic yesterday for being a turing bot; apparently wishes to repeat the experience)
<Pici> imho, this charcter is too weird to be a bot.
<tritium> Pici: do you use irssi?  Any idea how to increase the limit on how many channels you can /join?
<Pici> tritium: Ask a staffer to increase the limit.
<Pici> tritium: freenode only allows 20 by default.
<tritium> Oh, that's a freenode limit?
<tritium> Eh, I'll just trim down my channel list.  Thanks!
<Pici> Yessir
<tritium> Well, I pared it down to just 12 channels.  :)
<Myrtti> aprilhare is making my head hurt
<elky> topyli, please can you kick him?
<elky> seriously, he's now trolling
<elky> i just cant help myself from biting, because he's riling up the others
<elky> ok, you dont need to now
 * elky huggles Myrtti
<Myrtti> I've been in COSS for far too long, and I'm not enough of zealot to think that irradicating MS would end wars, famine and all injustice in the world
<Myrtti> I'm too practical and too diplomatic
<Myrtti> his BS made me want to strangle someone
<elky> Myrtti, that's why we've lasted this long.
 * elky goes off to make some stew
<elky> nomnomnom
<Myrtti> omnomnom
<topyli> dum dum di dum
<Myrtti> I confess, if I'd still have to use Windows and make work documents the speed I've been doing them lately, I'd probably pick Word.
<Myrtti> if I wouldn't know LaTeX, that is.
<Myrtti> OpenOffice is sadly missing some usability things that Word has
<Myrtti> I'm strong believer in "Use the best tool for the job"
<elky> Myrtti, the rotten little dweeb ctcp ping'd me
<Myrtti> >__<
<Myrtti> oh boy I'm tired
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Seveas said: !upgrading =~ s/$/ - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading/
<elky> !upgrading =~ s/$/ - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading/
<ubottu> Too many (or not enough) delimiters
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu (VADiUM)
<Myrtti> seanw: fix your connection, dood
<nalioth> Myrtti: ban him to ##fix_your_connection
<nalioth> or not
<Myrtti> nalioth: if he drops out once more, I'm going to do that for #ubuntu
<elky> nalioth, i'll let you have the honors
<nalioth> well, i've got a kline for 'im
<nalioth> cuz he's disrupting dozens of channels
<nalioth> i'll catch him with a kline next time he quits, folks
<nalioth> no sense in starting rumors of seanw gone bad . . .
 * Myrtti rolls to make coffee
 * elky counts down.
<nalioth> ruh roh
<elky> lol
<elky> even better
<nalioth> major delay going on
<elky> Myrtti, i was expecting the brat to front up
<Myrtti> elky: he'll probably come screaming Firefire ops abuse
<Myrtti> I seriously need coffee
<Myrtti> now if only I could be arsed to make some
<Myrtti> I'm going to strangle that dash84 soon.
<Flannel> Whew.  What a weekend.
<christel> elky, Myrtti you should be proud -- your names came up as examples of "women in foss who kick ass" yesterday :)
<Myrtti> lol :-D
<Myrtti> where :-D
<Tm_T> christel: Myrtti does kick peoples ass with his pink shoes
<Tm_T> s/his/her/
<Tm_T> bah
<Tm_T> I need coffee, now
 * Myrtti had her first cup ♥ 
<elky> christel, ooh, where?
 * elky stares intently at christel
<Flannel> He's building suspense
 * Myrtti larts Flannel 
<elky> he?
<Myrtti> tsktsk
<Myrtti> !-derivatives
<ubottu> derivatives aliases: mint, linuxmce, mce - added by LjL on 2008-01-24 22:57:06 - last edited by Pricey on 2009-01-30 00:27:31
<ubottu> derivatives-also has no aliases - added by Pricey on 2009-01-30 00:19:50
<Myrtti> !-mint
<ubottu> mint is <alias> derivatives - added by LjL on 2008-01-24 22:57:27
<Myrtti> !derivatives ~= /  / /
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> !derivatives ~= /  / /
<Myrtti> !derivatives
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes,  please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in   #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<ubottu> cut off...
<Myrtti> !derivatives ~= /  / /
<Myrtti> !derivatives ~= /support in   /support in /
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> !derivatives
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<ubottu> cut off...
<elky> Ubuntu Ultimate to /dev/null/
<Myrtti> !derivatives ~= /The following are s/S/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> !derivatives
<ubottu> Some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<ubottu> cut off...
<Myrtti> !derivatives ~= /ed distributions/derivatives/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> !derivatives
<ubottu> Some examples of Ubuntu derivderivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<ubottu> cut off...
<Myrtti> still cut off?
<elky> Myrtti, i dont want to be rude, but could you take this to -bots or something? :-/
<Myrtti> I just lost my intrest anyway :-/
<elky> hehe
<elky> !no derivatives is <reply>Some examples of Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce)
<ubottu> I'll remember that elky
<elky> i dont even want ultimate mentioned, unless it comes up organically alot?
<Myrtti> yeah
<elky> !no derivatives is <reply>There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce)
<ubottu> I'll remember that elky
<elky> yeah it is, or yeah dont mention?
<elky> i'm a hypocrit now anyway ;)
<Myrtti> yeah, don't mention
<topyli> there's very little support in #gnewsense. what they do is throw around obscenities half the time and bash people who don't go 100% the other half
<topyli> 100% free that is
<elky> poor ompaul :(
<ikonia> I've not seen him for ages
<elky> not even in -uk?
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> not for ages
<elky> i hope he's ok
<ikonia> I may drop him a text message
<elky> that would be nice
<Gary> whats up with our fav irishman?
<elky> that's exactly what we were wondering
<bazhang> <Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: also i'm getting a not found error for sarge backports for 16bit ubuntu repo
<bazhang> sarge 16bit?
<elky> 16bit ubuntu?
<elky> oh, and in case anyone was curious as to how panarchy is coping without us, i have this gem from #debian-women on oftc:
<elky> <Panarchy> Is there a way for me to do the following two things: 1. Install every .deb package from a specific folder, at the same time (or when one finishes, the next starts) 2. To install all these packages, to a certain directory of my choosing on the hard-drive | If you know of a way to do both these two things (or even just the 1st one) please enlighten me!
<elky> so his 'i will make my own distro' plans must be going along just fine. lol.
<bazhang> haha
<elky> apparently cross posted it to just about every channel on oftc in the process
<ikonia> elky: so he's hitting other networks now
<elky> ikonia, well christel put him on a forced hiatus
<ikonia> yes, but that's is approach
<ikonia> his
<ikonia> eg: I'm banned from a network - and I'm getting a warning on the forums, I know I'll carry on on another network
<ikonia> rather than adjust attitude a bit
<ikonia> it's only a minor change he needs to make, but it is key
<ikonia> "listen"
<elky> hehehe
<ikonia> he's got great enthusiasm which I'm not putting down to lies
<ikonia> as "his" distribution is just an unmodified version of "Super Ubuntu"
<ikonia> the md5's even match up
<ikonia> he's just renamed the ISO
<elky> so he got told that no, you cannot do the second part of his query. another channel tells him about --root=/path/ ... and he gets all 'i know better than you. until someone explains why things will install fine... but just wont work.
<ikonia> silly boy
<elky> it's good for a lol or two
<ikonia> it's beyond that now
<ikonia> just rude and time wasting
<elky> yes, but it's on another network. where i dont have to care. or be nice.
<elky> i can lol to my heart's content.
<ikonia> oftc servers have a good attitude
<elky> oh, and yes, he's still on his hackint0sh. and trying to do this all from "Mac"
<ikonia> I've just joined #ubuntu on it and uit says "the official channel is on freenode" 
<ikonia> thats a really good thing to see
<elky> yeah. nobody else in there, i hope
<ikonia> few
<ikonia> still positive to see it being open
<elky> ikonia, hehe, you know if you did that in #debian here, we'd both be dead by now
<ikonia> yup
<bazhang> http://imagebin.org/39091
<bazhang> saw these at a local supermarket/store
<bazhang> none in my size though :/
<elky> omg!
<elky> you'd be able to kick some CoC sense into people with those!
<bazhang> hehe
<Myrtti> I saw ompaul at -ot just yesterday
<Myrtti> wb LjL 
<Myrtti> IT IS ALIVE!
<Myrtti> everyone, run!
<Pici> LjL: Welcome back, enjoy your break?
<LjL> hi pici, honestly no not really, i feel like crap these days, well months
<Myrtti> LjL: we missed you though
<LjL> i'm sure you did
<jussi01> *Lots*
<jussi01> :)
 * jussi01 is glad LjL is back :)
<Gary> I missed you :-)
<Tm_T> who is LjL ?
 * Tm_T hides
<LjL> good question
<LjL> i often wonder that myself
 * Tm_T hugs LjL 
<Tm_T> youre cuddlebear
<Pici> LjL: Good to see you around anyway
 * Pici keeps disconnecting
<Mez> Myrtti: IIRC, you use sshfs quite a lot, can I get an example connection line pleasE?
<Myrtti> sudo sshfs user@host:/home/user/ /media/sshfs -C -o reconnect,sshfs_sync
<jussi01> *yawn*
<jdong_> Mez: sshfs takes a scp/rsync-over-ssh pathspec as the left parameter and a mountpoint as the right.
<jdong_> remember to use allow_other accordingly :)
<jdong_> also see the manpage for -o workaround for "correctly" dealing with symlinks.
<jdong_> for all the possible definitions of correct ;-)
 * Myrtti nods
<jdong_> sshfs absolutely rocks though :)
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<Jack_Sparrow> @bantracker tuxflavrdwafls
<Jack_Sparrow> @bansearch tuxflavrdwafls
<Jack_Sparrow> ok.. what was the command again
<ubottu> No matches found for tuxflavrdwafls!n=tuxflvrd@d9-199.rt-bras.def.centurytel.net in any channel
<Pici> bansearch
<Jack_Sparrow> Sugar high.. I made a batch of eclairs..  Yummy
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, freegoo said: ubottu: dude this is perfect. all the background info to. big help :P you to SIPIOR
 * Pici sighs
<jussi01> ikonia: ping ping ping!!
<jussi01> :D
<Pici> jussi01: Are you watching Carstairs?
<Pici> I gotta run back to my meeting :(
<jussi01> Pici: got it
<Mez> jdong_: I know that, but I remember that Myrtti had nice things to reconnect and stuff when it died
<jdong_> ah yes
<jdong_> be aware that autoreconnect isn't necessarily a hot recommend though
<jdong_> err reconnect.
<jdong_> wow
<jdong_> *brews more coffee*
<Mez> hot reconnect?
 * Mez just doesnt particularly want it to die :D
<Mez> espescially as we're using it in place of nfs at work (As people dont want to change their local uid's)
<jdong_> Mez: hot reconnect = in the middle of transferring a file the connection dies, you'll get -EIO
<jdong_> Mez: while the server reconnects the backend, current transactions are not guaranteed to be continued without hiccup.
<Mez> hmm... anyt suggestions then ?
<Flannel> Why didn't floodbots catch that?
<ikonia> dunno, just chatting to him in pm now
<Flannel> From what I read in scrollback, he needs to be pointed to -es it sounds like
<ikonia> he seems to speak english ok with "what has it got to do with you" attitude
<Flannel> yeah
<ikonia> and knows how to tell me "his damn configuration doesn't work so give him help!"
<ikonia> now he's denying he pasted the config into the channel ?????
 * Pici wishes people wouldn't install Jaunty packages in Intrepid
<ikonia> it's stupid, that simple
<ikonia> its not matched to the release, and it's still in development
<ikonia> shock horror - it's broke
<jdong_> Pici: you mean dpkg --force-all -i is NOT a good idea?
<jdong_> *gasp*
<Pici> apt-get -y
<Pici> augh
<Pici> I just read the +1 backscroll
<jussi01> rofl
<Pici> "hardy with a bit of jaunty
<Pici> ikonia: You were so shocked you disconnected.
<ikonia> not sure what ahppened there ?/?
<ikonia> looks like my whole client droppe
<ikonia> dropped
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> the kids want a global bugjam factoid
<mneptok> did they finish their 5-a-day?
<mneptok> no dessert unless dinner's finished.
<Myrtti> *snigger*
 * jussi01 sighs... some people 
<jussi01> ikonia: *prod*
<ikonia> jussi01: hello
 * Myrtti yawns
<mneptok> nalioth: ping
<nalioth> mneptok: prod
<mneptok> nalioth: is there anything i can do to expedite this group request?
<mneptok> nalioth: 7 days with no feedback of any kind is a bit disconcerting,
<nalioth> some groups have gone years w/o feedback
<nalioth> "it is in the queue"
<nalioth> and will be processed in the order it was received
<mneptok> OK, we'll queue up a move to OFTC and see what happens first. :P
<nalioth> there are several thousand GCFs in the queue and we are working on them
<nalioth> if we took everyones GCF when it was submitted, all those who are waiting would be waiting longer
<mneptok> i understand. but that has no bearing on the fact our project is becoming increasingly active and we don't own our own IRC namespace.
<nalioth> then you need to ask a better question
<LjL> mneptok: "am i a prick?"
<LjL> and i'll leave the answer to the reader
 * nickrud had an answer, but oh well
<nickrud> hi LjL long time no see
<mneptok> LjL: i don;t know if you are, but that hat isn't helping.
<LjL> nickrud: and i came at about the right time too to hear your answer!
<nickrud> NO! should suffice ;)
<LjL> nickrud: aw, wrong answer :(
 * nickrud has it in himself to be prick-like though
<LjL> mneptok: now don't diss my hat
<mneptok> LjL: the 'P' is upside-down and backwards.
<LjL> mneptok: oh, i think mixed up the lettering with my "dyslexia" hat...
<mneptok> LjL: WTF is a "lysdexia tah?"
<Myrtti> @bansearch cyntek
<ubottu> No matches found for cyntek!n=cyntek@cpe-76-83-30-190.socal.res.rr.com in any channel
 * Myrtti kicks Floodbots
<Seeker`> hi
<jussi01> hullo Seeker`
<Seeker`> o/
 * Seeker` pins JanC to the channel
 * Myrtti gives Seeker` a new box of thumbtacks
<Seeker`> yay! a present!
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Jack_Sparrow> I have issues with a users nick being   <jkristheking>                 especially when they go arouhd F*** this and F*** that..  can I ask him to change it.
<Seeker`> Jack_Sparrow: you can probably ask him to do whatever yuo want
<Jack_Sparrow> After he called ati homos and me gay I removed him
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<jpds> http://www.qdb.us/?search=ubuntu
<jkristheking> hmm
<Dracie> hello world!
<jkristheking> lol
<Seeker`> Dracie: how can we help you?
<jkristheking> anyone wanna un-bann me from #ubuntu channel?
<Jack_Sparrow> jkristheking Please come back in 72 hours
<Dracie> Seeker`, actually its jkristheking who i told to get on this channel
<Dracie> jkristheking, looks like issue solved =]
<Jack_Sparrow> Dracie He knows why he got booted
<jkristheking> how?
<Dracie> Jack_Sparrow, i know why too, he was kinda silly
<jkristheking> :P
<Seeker`> Dracie: if there isn't anything you need, please part
<Jack_Sparrow> Dracie Earlier it was F this and that, now ati are homos and I am gay...  according to his posts
<jkristheking> -,- i never said "F"
<Dracie> hah yeah.... well as Seeker` I should part, cheers, enjoy =] and jkristheking be nice =]
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<jkristheking> ok
<Seeker`> thanks Dracie 
<Jack_Sparrow> Add to that, his nick is offensive especially when you consider his behavior
<jkristheking> how is my nick offensive, please explain
<Jack_Sparrow> jkristheking You did use the F word earlier today in the channel
<jkristheking> no
<jkristheking> please, explain how my nick is offensive...
<jkristheking> ...
<Jack_Sparrow> jkristheking Please come back in 72 hours for a review
<jkristheking> omg..
<jkristheking> wait
<jkristheking> first please jack
<jkristheking> explain to me how my nick is offensive
<Jack_Sparrow> jkristheking Please come back in 72 hours for a review
<jkristheking> thats all you have to say huh....tough guy
<jkristheking> whatever bye
#ubuntu-ops 2009-02-24
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, dmsuperman said: !rimshot is <reply> http://instantrimshot.com
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, magnetron said: !dmsuperman is hairy
<jdong_> if anyone has good "that's what she said" irclogs with context, a little side project of mine could benefit from it :)
<Seeker`> jdong_: ?
<jdong_> I figured some of you guys might have captured bad innuendos/jokes from the channels you idle in :)
<jdong_> working on a machine-learning innuendo detector
<Seeker`> bash.org?
<Seeker`> qdb.us?
<Pici> "Oooh, a sarcasm detector, what a useful invention"
<nickrud> Pici, you should check your sarcasm at the door, thank you :)
<nickrud> note the :) removes any sarcastic intent
<Seeker`> nickrud: you don't say
<jdong_> Pici: lol your statement was just a negative testcase for my detector
<jdong_> which labeled it "moderately suggestive"
<jdong_> right now it's kinda garbage-in garbage-out; I need a better input set
<jdong_> (that's what she said)
<nickrud> find a rodney dangerfield monolog jdong_ 
<Seeker`> jdong_: uncyclopedia?
<jdong_> LOL the script finds all of the TCP errnos suggestive
<jdong_> no route to host
<jdong_> connection timed out
<Seeker`> "i'll host your route"
<jdong_>  So I should do this "cpuburn" then?: That's what she said! [41.0694685727879]
<jdong_> heh if you stare at any sentence long enough it becomes suggestive
<Seeker`> if you stare at anything long enough it becomes suggestive
 * nickrud eyes his coffee cup
<ubottu> slangasek called the ops in #ubuntu-motu ()
<Seeker`> fruchtix: how can we help you?
<fruchtix> i need a mediation with Hobbsee
<fruchtix> she told me to die. and that hurts my feelings
 * Hobbsee prods nalioth
<fruchtix> and now she seems to be begging nalioth for a mode
<LjL> i'm not sure - can you have feelings when you're dead?
<Seeker`> fruchtix: what leads you to that conclusion?
<fruchtix> i think that is breaking the code of conduct
<Hobbsee> LjL: you might want to point out that Paddy Frank is here ^
<Hobbsee> to various staffers
<fruchtix> see
<fruchtix> point proven
<fruchtix> she is giving false information only to get rid of me, after she was abusive in my private
<Pici> er. Anyway.
<fruchtix> so who is instructing Hobbsee to re-read the code of conduct that she signed?
<Hobbsee> fruchtix: if you come in and harass me in PM, you deserve whatever you get.
<fruchtix> its also breaking the network policy to tell people to die
<fruchtix> i was harassing you? where?
<fruchtix> and how does this justify to tell me to die?
 * nalioth blinks
<fruchtix> Hobbsee: is it possible that you dont know well how to handle anger and other feelings and emotions?
<fruchtix> and why do i have to sufffer from that?
<nickrud> fruchtix, enough with the 'have I stopped beating my wife' statements
<fruchtix> i would like to know
<fruchtix> nickrud: excuse me?
<fruchtix> are you making fun of me because a woman is abusing me as man?
<nickrud> fruchtix, I've seen nothing from either of you that gives grounds for any position from an op. 
<Seeker`> i've seen a lot of accusations
<LjL> fruchtix: http://www.google.com/search?q=have+you+stopped+beating+your+wife&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<nickrud> but no evidence
<fruchtix> lets start from scratch. i asked for a mediation
<LjL> an entry entitled something akin to "logical fallacies" should be first
<fruchtix> then Hobbsee comes in and provides false information so nalioth pushes the k-line button
<fruchtix> are you with me so far?
<nalioth> fruchtix: obviously, it wasn't successful.  please get to the point
<nickrud> fruchtix, nope. Nalioth is a council member, he should be called for a mediation
<Hobbsee> Classic Paddy Frank material.  There's also evidence in #ubuntu-motu and #ubuntu-devel.  Have a good day people!
<fruchtix> the point (for a start) is: [02:10] [privmsg] <Hobbsee> die.
<LjL> i say that to my bots sometimes
<nalioth> the what?
<LjL> although mostly i just kill -9 them
<fruchtix> i dont think its time for lame jokes
<LjL> but i do!
<fruchtix> do you also make fun of yourself when you were just abused by a female person who is failed to understand her own feelings and emotions aswell as showing disrespect of other people?
<nalioth> fruchtix: w/o a full set of logs from both of you, i don't see any problem here
<LjL> fruchtix: uhm... let me think about that
<LjL> not sure it happened to me overly often
<LjL> but - yes, the answer is yes
<fruchtix> i see a problem with a violation of the code of conduct within the ubuntu community, not sure how that affects the freenode staff. it was hobbsee who was begging for your attention
<nalioth> fruchtix: got logs?
<fruchtix> [02:14] * Hobbsee (n=hobbsee@ubuntu/member/hobbsee) has joined #ubuntu-ops
<fruchtix> [02:14] * ChanServ gives voice to Hobbsee
<fruchtix> [02:14] <fruchtix> i need a mediation with Hobbsee
<fruchtix> [02:14] <fruchtix> she told me to die. and that hurts my feelings
<fruchtix> [02:14] * Hobbsee prods nalioth
<fruchtix> [02:14] <fruchtix> and now she seems to be begging nalioth for a mode
<fruchtix> [02:15] <LjL> i'm not sure - can you have feelings when you're dead?
<fruchtix> [02:15] <Seeker`> fruchtix: what leads you to that conclusion?
<fruchtix> [02:15] <fruchtix> i think that is breaking the code of conduct
<fruchtix> [02:15] <Hobbsee> LjL: you might want to point out that Paddy Frank is here ^
<LjL> he didn't mean *these* logs.
<fruchtix> [02:15] <Hobbsee> to various staffers
<LjL> we *have* these logs.
<nalioth> fruchtix: you have  10 minutes to get your facts together
<LjL> i hope you can type fast
<ajmitch> we could always dig up the discussions in #ubuntu-devel & #ubuntu-motu 
<Pici> Well then.
<nickrud> timing is everything
<Hobbsee> hm?
<Hobbsee> Is there anything constructive goign on here?
<nickrud> joining minutes after fruchtix parted
<Hobbsee> ahhh, lovely
<Pici> Unfortunately, no.
<Pici> Or fortunately, depending on your view.
<nickrud> fortunately, no.
<Hobbsee> that must explain why he's gone back to PMing me
<ajmitch> now he's insulting me in private
<nalioth> Hobbsee: fructhix got a 10 minute quiet for pasting crap here
<Pici> >:[
<ajmitch> what a wonderful person
<Hobbsee> ah, lovely
<nalioth> Hobbsee: if you have logs of the incident he is referring to, that'd be great
 * nickrud wonders why he never gets these insults in private, only in public
<ajmitch> nickrud: no idea, I only said 1 thing in here
<ajmitch> he seemed to take it personally
<nickrud> ajmitch, possibly the one thing that worried him; a trail
<nalioth> this isn't worth the electrons to print on the screen
<LjL> no worries
<LjL> i has LCD!
<nalioth> y'all can feel free to invite him back here
<nickrud> but I'm bored (no work at the moment and can't take up help in ubuntu cuz he might have to leave without notice) and this is the only game in town :(
<LjL> is that an invitation to mass-invite him?
<LjL> because i'm ready
<nalioth> up to you
<nickrud> got logs?
<nickrud> LjL, ^^
<Pici> Where were going, we don't need logs.
<LjL> Pici: does there exist such a sad place that doesn't need logs?
<LjL> or perhaps i meant non-sad
<nickrud> now now, professionalism first
<LjL> i confuse them sometimes
<Pici> LjL: I'm not sure, my Back to The Future reference was obviously missed.
<nickrud> the banlist is _still_ full?
<jrib> yeah...
<Pici> again!?
<nalioth> because nobody checks their bans every 24 hours
<Pici> I knocked 30some bans off the other day
<nalioth> it's "fire and forget"
<LjL> hold on a second...
<LjL> last time i was here, there were almost no exploit victims
<Pici> And now that we're all checking the BT, the database is locked.
<nickrud> I've got 4 active, all commented. I guess I can release the oldest two ...
<LjL> has the exploit made some resurgence?
<LjL> Pici: don't look at me, i'm not checking it.
<Pici> LjL: I know not you 
<LjL> i've just removed some of the floodbot ones
<Pici> LjL: I went through the /bans list and removed anything from the bots that wasn't a forward.
<LjL> Pici: eh... but the ones i removed weren't forwards, unless my prescription seriously needs updating
<Pici> LjL: I know, those are just from the last few days.
<LjL> ah, yeah
<nalioth> LjL: a new set of variables has emerged but the effect is the same
<LjL> well there's no bans from me so not much more than that i can do
<LjL> aside from fix the code in the floodbots that is supposed to warn when the banlist is about to become full
<LjL> but i don't feel like doing that
<nickrud> some of those years old bans, are they still relevant? The perps are still active?
<LjL> last time someone asked that question, seveas quit, i believe
<nickrud> no, seveas quit because someone evaded his ban; I understand it was because the ban wasn't quite wide enough
<LjL> seveas quit because he's a prick really
<Seeker`> wasn't it a ban that he set?
<LjL> anyway
<nickrud> Seeker`, yes
<nalioth> :(
<LjL> if the bans are years old *and* they should still be set...
<LjL> then they should be in chanserv's permban list
<Pici> Ahem.
<nickrud> seveas was never a prick to me; he's one of the reasons I stuck around in the first place
<LjL> i don't see anything just so overly old to me, anyway?
<LjL> nickrud: oh? his being a prick was one of the reasons i stuck around
<LjL> weird
<nickrud> eh :)
<Pici> You're all pricks, lets get back to discussing the bans.
<nickrud> different environments I think :)
<mneptok> someone call me?
<LjL> mneptok: no, this time it was about seveas
<mneptok> oh, different department.
<mneptok> down the hall, left at the water cooler, and go screw yourself.
<Pici> I guess I'll put something together to grep my logs for nicks based on those masks, maybe I can come up with something.
<LjL> Pici: if you find any of them was me, destroy the evidence.
<LjL> "We believe the problems with services were related to a staff only command with we have disabled for the time being." <- Someone messed up with commands they didn't really know how to use
<LjL> "It should all clear from here on in" <- We've hit the culprit with a stick and they won't do it again
<Pici> I said it was the '/kill services' command
<LjL> how's my staffspeak translation skills?
<Pici> Sounds accurate to me
<nickrud> dang, let the guy have a little self respect left ;)
<Seeker`> was it Dave?
<Seeker`> (sorry Dave)
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud How does this look...  http://paste.ubuntu.com/122188/
<nickrud> good; when you add menu.lst to it
<nickrud> oh well
<Flannel> sources.list?  Also, all the .d files
<nickrud> yes, device.map and a listing of /boot . With that info, a plurality of questions can be answered, I think
 * nickrud wonders why he gave me 30 sec to look
<tritium> How's it going, Flannel?
<Flannel> tritium: Pretty good.  Still somewhat recovering from the weekend.
<tritium> Busy bug jamming?
<Flannel> Nah, SCaLE
<Flannel> well, we had a bugjam at SCaLE, but
<tritium> Oh, how did it go?
<Flannel> That was the quiet half of our presence there.
<Flannel> Good, good.  I don't have numbers, but we passed out around 150 CDs over the weekend.  Which means people probably got something like 250.  Since Canonical was there handing out CDs too.  I wonder if they'd be able to tell us how many they passed out.
<tritium> That's great.  :)
<Flannel> Bug Jam didn't go so hot though.  Which, I sort of thought it wouldn't.  People don't really go to a conference and then decide "oh, I'll do bugwork"  Although we were hoping we'd get some people interested in learning how to do bugwork, or even better, learning how to run their own bugjam.
<tritium> Well, at least you tried.
<Flannel> Yeah.  The organizers really wanted to see it, and so did jcastro.  Luckily we had plenty of people to pull both off
<ubottu> crdlb called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<tritium> Good deal.
<Flannel> whos awake with -ot?
 * Myrtti yawns
 * Gary gets Myrtti coffee
<Myrtti> to that URL that Jack_Sparrow gave
<Myrtti> I'd add sudo lshw
<Myrtti> LjL: the Floodbots warn about banevasions on non-existing bans
<Myrtti> @bansearch Cyntek
<ubottu> No matches found for cyntek!n=cyntek@cpe-76-83-30-190.socal.res.rr.com in any channel
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<Myrtti> though that is a valid ban... according to bantracker, still valid
<Myrtti> [sadly]!n=aku@125.162.255.25 is a ban that's been removed in Dec 06 2008 14:19:35, still the bots warn about ban evasion
<Myrtti> wow
<Myrtti> laconi.ca is going to develop into a kickass twitter killer
<Dave2> Seeker`, nah, the only thing I've managed to do is bring down the network. *hides*
<Myrtti> @bansearch Like
<ubottu> No matches found for like!n=martin@r190-135-134-247.dialup.adsl.anteldata.net.uy in any channel
<Myrtti> watch out for Like...
<Myrtti> he seems to be giving advice that are misinformed or downright wrong
<Myrtti> I have a feeling that hotbaby1 is impersonating a female to get help or to joke around, but I might be wrong
<Myrtti> yeah, most definitely
<ikonia> @bansearch dash84
<ubottu> Match: *!*@adsl-074-236-013-101.sip.mia.bellsouth.net by topyli in #ubuntu-offtopic on Feb 23 2009 09:10:04 (ID: 10324)
<ubottu> Match: *!*@adsl-*.mia.bellsouth.net by stdin in #ubuntu-bots on Jan 06 2009 20:56:18 (ID: 8766)
<ikonia> fntastic
<ikonia> fan
<Myrtti> tastic.
<Myrtti> he's going to get it from me soon
<ikonia> I'm triggered
<dash84> any ops available here?
<dash84> i need help with something
<Myrtti> surprisingly for a channel named #ubuntu-ops... yes
<dash84> well i didnt know if it was just an idling room
<dash84> lol...
<dash84> anyways i need help with something
<dash84> are you an op?
<Myrtti> how about if you cough up your question and we'll see if I can help you
<dash84> i got banned
<dash84> and i want to get unbanned
<Myrtti> that's how these things go in all the #ubuntu channels
<dash84> so can i get any help on that?
<Myrtti> depends on what channel you were banned, who banned you and what did you do to get banned
<dash84> well
<dash84> i was being a jerk
<dash84> in
<dash84> kubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> from what I see you've been removed from multiple ubuntu channels, multiple times
<ikonia> it appears you don't seem to learn from your behaviour mistakes
<dash84> nah.
<dash84> just once
<dash84> i didnt think people would get pissy in an offtopic room
<ikonia> no
<dash84> i got kicked
<dash84> then about 30 minutes later i got banned
<ikonia> you got kicked twice on the same day
<ikonia> from the same channel
<dash84> eh
<ikonia> what part am I not making clear ?
<ikonia> on the same day - you got removed twice from the channel and banned ?
<dash84> i hear you man
<dash84> i just dont see why this cant be worked out
<ikonia> of course it can
<ikonia> but I don't see why you didn't learn on your first ban
<ikonia> first kick sorry
<ikonia> was that not a hint that people would not welcome your behaviour in offtopic channels ?
<dash84> i didnt really think there was a higher consequence
<ikonia> ooh so as long as there are no-consequnces carry on
<dash84> i mean, i know the possibility of being banned, but its not like i was really going out of my way to be obnoxious
<ikonia> rather than stop because you where asked to 
<elky> dash84, you were trolling #ubuntu-offtopic exactly 24hrs ago, and got removed at least once that i saw.
<ikonia> you knew the consiequences so kept going
<dash84> even though some might have seen it that way, i could be way too sarcastic at times
<ikonia> fair enough then - 
<ikonia> I'm leaving this for the person who banned you. 
<ikonia> I don't find your reasoning acceptable
<ikonia> more so looking at your behaviour in #ubuntu a few minutes ago 
<elky> dash84, you're trying to excuse your behaviour, not change it. that will not get you anywhere in life
<dash84> nah, you kind of have things misconscrewed or something
<dash84> im not so used to the whole rules thing on irc
<Myrtti> dash84: rule 1
<Myrtti> "kick is not an invite"
<Myrtti> dash84: rule 2
<elky> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dash84> yeah im aware.
<elky> read those
<Myrtti> "when someone says you to stop, you stop"
<elky> Myrtti, rule 2 applies to most things in life
<Myrtti> rule 3: "play nice, or play elsewhere"
<elky> Myrtti, rule 3b: "our sandpit, our toys, our rules"
<Myrtti> dash84: the thing is, that there's lots of different kind of people in Ubuntu IRC channels
<dash84> yeah, i guess you could figure that out on the cover for a ubuntu cd.
<Myrtti> dash84: and you have to act accordingly, to fit your behaviour to be the same it would be in, say, middle of a PG rated family get together.
<Myrtti> there are people from Europe, Asia, US, kids, elderly, adults.
<Myrtti> just to name few
<dash84> yeah i get what you're saying
<dash84> as for me caring about anyone's place of residence i really don't
<dash84> :/
<Myrtti> hmmmmm... let me dig a quote...
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/122302/
<Myrtti> I find that attitude somewhat disturbing
<Myrtti> gosh, I need coffee before it's noon.
<Myrtti> brb
<ikonia> thats just offensive and threatening
<elky> yeah, i dont think i want someone who thinks like that in #*ubuntu*
<dash84> eh, im not really one to flame off but i thought some people would get a laugh out of it
<dash84> its a george carlin skit.
<elky> and if was to threaten your mother, could i call that a fiftycent skit and get out of jail?
<ikonia> no - it's offensive and rude
<dash84> i really dont see that as threatening
<dash84> if you could elaborate on it a little more maybe i'd get what you're saying
<ikonia> dash84: We got the bombs
<ikonia> eg: we are the power
<elky> telling someone they do not count in the world is foul enough
<Myrtti> dash84: george carlin who? (in reality I do know who george carlin is. he's the guy in ... Bill and Ted movies.)
<dash84> not george carlin
<dash84> bill hicks, sorry.
<Myrtti> oh, that I've never heard.
<ikonia> that's not bill hicks
<elky> never heard of him
<ikonia> bill hiscks never said that
<dash84> ever heard his cds?
<dash84> of course he says that man.
<ikonia> elky: satire political comment - who never said that
<ikonia> dash84: I own them all
<Myrtti> dash84: can you see the problem now?
<ikonia> s/comment/comic
<Myrtti> you're assuming people know some random comedians skits. most of this world has never heard of george carlin or bill hicks.
<Myrtti> making jokes like that doesn't really hit the spot in multicultural environment
<elky> especially since some of the people in that channel live in areas where they hear bombs go off on a nightly basis.
<Myrtti> of course I could start the classic jokes about a Finn, a Swede and a Norwegian...
<Myrtti> but I assume my friend Nafallo here might take offense.
<ikonia> the problem was the other user wasn't joking
<ikonia> she was having a discussion
<Myrtti> which makes things even worse.
<ikonia> so to be shot down with an insult which actually looks a bit like a threat
<ikonia> everyone can joke, but it's clear that was a discussion
<Myrtti> COFFEE!
<Myrtti> BAH
<Myrtti> it's noon already
<Myrtti> damnit
<Myrtti> FAIL
<dash84> noon?
<ikonia> dash84: I'd suggest you join some irc channels for a day or so and just get an idea of how channels can varey and how things can be taken by people
<ikonia> dash84: it's useul to see what people do then releate it to the ubuntu guidelines elky sent you
<ikonia> (I've found it useful)
<dash84> all right
<Myrtti> dash84: yes, noon.
<dash84> so i guess its safe to assume i wont be getting unbanned
<Myrtti> 2009-02-24 12:03:03
<ikonia> after all thats said - thats your response
<Myrtti> unless you can come up with a better response
<Myrtti> we're really not trying to bully you, we're trying to tell you where you went wrong
<Myrtti> bans are very, very rarely meant to be permanent
<dash84> yeah i understand where i went wrong, and thinking about it from time to time yesterday i kind of felt bad about it, considering i used to actually have OP in an IRC room yearssss ago, i didnt really get excited about getting banned for bad behavior
<elky> that's really not a good response at all
<dash84> i know i got pretty annoying and rude, i just didnt think it would be such a serious concern
<elky> still not a good response
<dash84> most people i talk to in rooms could take a sarcastic diss
<Myrtti> and I can tell you from years of experience
<dash84> not saying what i did was ok, but its not like i was really going out of my way to offend someone, either by race,religion or otherwise
<Myrtti> in Ubuntu channels, most of the people don't speak English as their native language, and about one fifth (minimum) couldn't tell sarcasm from particle physics because of that language barrier.
<dash84> yeah i get what you're saying
<ikonia> dash84: how can you have been an op - yet tell us your new to irc rules ?
<dash84> im used to channels with not too many rules
<dash84> different channels have different rules
<dash84> you go on 2600 and you could drop a million f bombs and no one will care.
<ikonia> but you understand rules and how to manage them, if you have done op duties
<dash84> yeah
<ikonia> dash84: so I'm not clear why if you knew the rules, and knew the consiquences (more so as an ex-op) you kept going ?
<ikonia> that doesn't really make sense ?
<dash84> even though i used to just ban spammers and people that idled/didnt share files
<ikonia> so - that still means you understand how to police a channel, rules and their consiequences
<ikonia> yet you got kicked and less than 30 minutes later came back and carried on ?
<dash84> i thought there was a 3rd strike law
<ikonia> that seems quite a backwards approach for someone who has been involve in irc at a moderator level
<dash84> like california
<ikonia> why did you need a second strike
<dash84> what do you really want to hear man, that i have down-syndrome and bad short-term memory
<ikonia> why did you not respect the people kicking you ? or other people in the channel
<ikonia> dash84: o you have down-syndrome and a short term memory ?
<ikonia> do 
<dash84> nah
<dash84> but im pretty adhd
<ikonia> dash84: so why make that comment
<dash84> and have been diagnosed bi-polar
<elky> 90% of us are adhd
<dash84> if that really matters
<ikonia> no, it doesn't
<ikonia> and to be honest based on your comments I personally wouldn't believe you 
<dash84> im on disability right now.
<dash84> otherwise i'd be sleeping to go to work in the morning
<dash84> like i used to
<ikonia> that has no reference here
<elky> mental illness is not a free pass to misbehave. i find people who try to use it as such to be quite reprehensible
<dash84> i never said it was
<ikonia> I suggest you follow the advice given here and come back when you feel you have a better understanding of how to behave
<ikonia> yoru comments in here don't really fit in with your "I understand" comments
<ikonia> you just seem interested in getting unbanned now, this exact second
<ikonia> (in my personal view)
<elky> mine too
<dash84> well if that happened you probably wouldn't regret doing that
<dash84> but i could wait
<dash84> brb
<ikonia> if what happened ?
<elky> if he got his way
<ikonia> well, I'd suggest he use a day or two to observe the other channels, and relate them to the ubuntu guidelines
<ikonia> then come back here
<ikonia> dash84: is your real named "Jesus" as your irc client suggests ?
<dash84> yes
<dash84> thats my first name
<ikonia> how unusual
<ikonia> dash84: well, from my point of view, I suggest you check out some other channels to gauge how things go and how the behaviour your see applies/does not apply to the ubuntu guidelines
<dash84> my first name is unusual?
<dash84> see i could find that offensive but im not going to even try
<ikonia> dash84: quite uncommon
<dash84> not in the hispanic community
<ikonia> dash84: please don't take that sort of pathetic argument to prove your point
<ikonia> dash84: yes, I've seen it a few times in the spanish community
<ikonia> dash84: I'll be blunt - the reason I asked is "jesus" is a common IRC name amongst internet trolls along with "god" - and your behaviour has no been great, so I asked if that was your real name
<elky> ikonia, it's common among turing bots too. speaking of, did that weird thing return again or not?
<ikonia> if you find someone asking if your irc name is your real name offensive - I suggest you don't use IRC, if your doing it to try to make a an agrument, you are clearly not understanding what is being said in here and making your ban look more and more valid
<dash84> from what i know trolling is a new term for when people are usually friends with a majority of people in a chatroom (which i have no common relationship with anyone on this irc server) and start bullying people for chere pleasure of showing off
<elky> dash84, trolling is not a new term, or a new concept
<ikonia> dash84: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_troll
<elky> and you have got the definition completely wrong
<ikonia> not unlike your behaviour
<dash84> the only trolling as a term that im familiar with is the combination of mdma & ecstasy (hence; tripping & rolling)
<ikonia> dash84: I think this discussion should probably end now
<ikonia> dash84: we've seen your current stance and provided you information
<elky> indeed
<ikonia> dash84: what you choose to do with it is your call
<topyli> based on dash84's behavior when i set the ban, and current one, i do not recommend lifting the ban right now. i'm a bit busy here at the office, just chiming in an opinion quickly
<ikonia> topyli: ahhh you where marked as away, I should have pinged you
<topyli> i just came back :)
<dash84> well can i hang out in here in the mean time
<dash84> maybe it'll help me out with my ubuntu irc social skills
<ikonia> dash84: this channel has a no idle policy
<ikonia> !idle | dash84 
<ubottu> dash84: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<dash84> now i feel like more of a jerk :[
<Myrtti> unfortunately we don't have any other ticket system for this channel :-(
<dash84> how about, if i write an essay on why people should behave themselves when communicating with people on internet groups
<dash84> would that maybe lift my ban?
<ikonia> dash84: your not getting it
<elky> depends on how it turns out
<ikonia> dash84: it's not a "test"
<dash84> i know man
<ikonia> dash84: you don't buy your way back in 
<dash84> but i feel pretty bad about what happened
<ikonia> dash84: then follow the advice given
<dash84> and i feel i could really make up for my actions
<ikonia> dash84: there is nothing to make up for, just follow the advice given
<elky> ikonia, let him demonstrate without just bouncing back what he thinks we want to know. if he can provide properly structured information, then it might contribute.
<ikonia> ok
<dash84> if i follow the advice given, how is it going to help me lift this ban?
<dash84> lol
<dash84> ill still feel bad
<dash84> i wanted to apologize to the people i may have offended
<elky> dash84, it will act as an indicator to whether you really understand.
<ikonia> it's clear he doesn't
<ikonia> dash84: we have just spent 30 minutes discussing this with you
<ikonia> and you still don't understand how following the advice given will help get the ban lifted
<dash84> yes i do understand, but i really would like a second chance
<ikonia> then follow the advice
<dash84> in any case i could get banned again
<dash84> its not like im going to be a troll
<ikonia> what part is not being made clear ?
<ikonia> if you follow the advice given to you - you won't get banned again 
<elky> dash84, please stop.
<dash84> the thing is, in other rooms here, you have to stay on the topic of operating systems/pc
<dash84> in offtopic, well you could stay offtopic without someone getting upset
<elky> dash84, please stop.
<dash84> whatever, now i just feel like im being harassed, ill just stop, thanks for the talk anyways you guys have a good night all right
<dash84> peace
<Myrtti> in the end, I still think that was quite painless.
 * elky puts a pillow between ikonia's head and desk.
<ikonia> too late
<elky> hehe
<Myrtti> he could have been banevading
 * Myrtti considers banforwarding JanC to ##fix_your_connection
<elky> meh, it's no frequent enough
<Myrtti> you think?
<Myrtti> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<elky> well, do you?
<Myrtti> not anymore ;-)
<Myrtti> topyli: cursing is allowed at -fi-ot?
<Myrtti> X-|
<topyli> no!
<topyli> afaik
<Myrtti> I was there for a while
<Myrtti> the activity made me want to strangle someone
<Myrtti> that was sometime before Christmas
<topyli> it's mostly nice
<bazhang> kde 4.2 is now in backports?
<Myrtti> should be, I think I saw discussion about it in -release
<bazhang> k thanks
<bazhang> perhaps the topic in #kubuntu should reflect that
<Myrtti> I'm not sure though
<Myrtti> Jack_Sparrow: I'd add sudo lshw to that...
<Myrtti> Jack_Sparrow: though, my opinion is my opinion
<Jack_Sparrow> Exactly.. just your opinion.. Which I happen to value.. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Godd morning from me, nini to you eh
<Myrtti> it's not yet 1600 :-P
<Myrtti> still a full hour of office time left
<Jack_Sparrow> My home and office hours blur together
<Jack_Sparrow> I am thinking I want lshw to require command line option to include it.. and possibly change pastebin to opt in and not opt out
<Myrtti> aarrgghhh the logical fallacies
<Myrtti> my head hurts
<bazhang> I'm guessing that grow as apple is sp0rtily
<Myrtti> @bansearch grow-as-apple 
<ubottu> No matches found for grow-as-apple!n=groovyor@87.118.102.154 in any channel
<bazhang> same weird language pecularities, and the stalkerish behaviour
<topyli> grow-as-apple is a familiar entity. might as well ban
<bazhang> ultra creepy imo
<topyli> one of those trolls who never break a rule you can put a finger on but annoy everybody
<Myrtti> serverloft and 87.118.102.154 are both on german soil
<Myrtti> not enough proof though
<bazhang> mc44 connected the two awhile back
<Myrtti> 217.118.79.39 is russian...
<topyli> last time i talked to grow-as-apple, he was russian suffering from bad bandwidth and lack of brain
<topyli> he did have valid questions about mobile broadband but swiftly moved to offensive stuff when seeing a chance
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<topyli> Tm_T: do you have ops on -fi? would you like to have a look at kalle?
<Pricey> Anything interesting?
<Tm_T> nothing anymore, thanks (:
<Tm_T> should have nodded here too, my bad
<Tm_T> people, keep your eyes open for paulo_ [n=paulo@189.75.76.11]
<Tm_T> might come to some channels and spam and be hostile
<Tm_T> trappist: welcome, I noticed you're #kubuntu op these days
<trappist> yeah, have been for a while... I'm mostly idle, though, and don't use the @ very often
<Tm_T> trappist: that's only positive if you don't have to use op status
<trappist> right :)
<trappist> it's more often because somebody else is faster
<trappist> anyway for a few months I was *very* active on #kubuntu, launchpad, etc., and got busy since then so I mostly lurk
<Tm_T> trappist: time to be more active then, son
<trappist> Yeah, yeah :)  I was mostly scratching my own itches, dealing with amd64-specific bugs and whatnot.  I still subscribe to and try to help on bugs I care about, but other than that, life got pretty busy.
<Tm_T> that's the nature of life at times indeed
<trappist> it would take a while anyway, I think, to ramp up to being a useful contributor in kde4.  I was just getting my head around 3 when it went away.
<trappist> and I was contributing to beryl, and now I barely even recognize compiz :)
<Tm_T> haha
<trappist> so, if I've missed anything major in the last year or about changes to channel policy, now might be a good time to catch me up
<trappist> *year or so
<jussi01> any of our friendly finns around? topyli Myrtti Tm_T? what does "sateessa" mean?
<trappist> I think it's a gangstafied plural insult spelled backwards
<jussi01> trappist: rofl
<Myrtti> jussi01: in rain
<jussi01> ahh :) thanks
<Myrtti> lol
<Myrtti> what do I see
<Myrtti> groovyOrange aka grow-as-apple has just shown the connection
<Myrtti> @bansearch groovyOrange 
 * Pici waits
<ubottu> No matches found for groovyorange!n=groovyor@loft1436.serverloft.com in any channel
<Myrtti> LIES
<Pici> @bansearch *!*@*.serverloft.com
<ubottu> No matches found for *!*@*.serverloft.com in any channel
 * Pici shrugs
<Myrtti> @bansearch *!n=mega@*.serverloft.com
<ubottu> No matches found for *!n=mega@*.serverloft.com in any channel
<Myrtti> fine...
<Myrtti> it's there though
<Pici> I believe you
 * Myrtti watches
<Mez> bot can be removed from ubuntu-uk-bugjam now if you want
 * Myrtti flips
 * Pici flops
 * Myrtti stares -offtopic
<jdong_> Pici: I wish I had that bot in here :P
<Myrtti> I'm convinced groovyOrange is grow-as-apple, but the link between grow-as-apple to sportily is hazy at best in my knowledge
 * Mez is upgrading his desktop via SSH due to it being broken and not finding his keyboard/mouse
<Myrtti> someone help me, I'm about to slap someone complaining about Ubuntu not being ready for production environments and telling Mac OS X is the only one with no problems with "Why don't you use Mac OS X then and stop complaining"
<Pici> Myrtti: Is it mikem?
<Myrtti> no
<ikonia> note - pop79 now using nick AndrzejL1
<Myrtti> are you sure it's him
<ikonia> %90
<ikonia> there we go he quit as soon as I joined his channels
<ikonia> back now
 * Myrtti is ready to pull her hair off
<Seeker`> off?!
<Seeker`> not out?!
<ubottu> maxb called the ops in #ubuntu ()
 * Pici sighs
<Seeker`> maxb: how can we help you?
<Pici> scizzo-: How can we help?
<scizzo-> Pici: o sorry...I was just curious
<scizzo-> nice to ask right away...thank you
<maxb> Someone was asking on #ubuntu-classroom for unbanning from #ubuntu, I have gueded them here
<scizzo-> I will leave now...thanks again
<maxb> *guided
<Seeker`> maxb: ok, if there isn't anything you need, please part
<oly562> can someone unban me from #ubuntu
<oly562> its been 2 months
<oly562> yes, guided lol
<Pici> oly562: do you remember why you were banned?
<oly562> not really
<oly562> its been 2 months
<oly562> nothing malicious
<oly562> some op had some tude for no apparent reason... reference the logs for 2 months ago,, its in there
<oly562> Flannel: 
<oly562> lift the ban i need some ubuntu help today
<oly562> i just noticed him lol
<ikonia> oly562: calm down please
<oly562> ikonia: what are you talking about? you must be related to flannel
<ikonia> ok - I think we are getting a picture of the attitude now
<oly562> this is exactly what happend before 
<ikonia> someone asked you politley to do something and you get funny with them
<oly562> some jerk said something that wasnt called for, directly at me for whatever cheesy reason, and then im banned
<oly562> blah... that bs and you know it
<oly562> that wasnt politely
<Flannel> oly562: You were originally banned for being offtopic in #ubuntu, if I remember correctly.
<ikonia> "calm down please" is not polite ?
<oly562> nor was i in need of calming down, and how do you gauge .. yes thats what a cop says.. how do you gauge what one says in a chat room
<oly562> not even necessary for you to day say anything,,, like that to me... 
<oly562> i may type fast, thats about it
<ikonia> juding from your attitude in here and flip out nature to a polite request I don't see there is any reason to unban you
<oly562> your in no position to judge me
<oly562> your just some yahoo with perms
<oly562> you are over stepping your power
<oly562> and you damn well know it
<oly562> so....
<Pici> oly562: Please stop.
<oly562> id like to be taken off the ban list for #ubuntu
<nalioth> oly562: most bans don't last 24h
<Pici> Flannel: The listing in the BT is a bit sparse for this, care to provide some more information?
<oly562> you can reference the chat of 2 months ago, just grep my nic
<nalioth> if you are still banned after that, come back and see us  :)
<Pici> nalioth: The ban was placed in November according to the BT
<oly562> whats BT
<oly562> ?
<Flannel> Pici: There was stuff in a query. let me take a gander.
<Pici> oly562: bantracker.
<oly562> thanks
<oly562> oh there you are flannel
<Pici> My personal logs for then are not available on the host I'm connected to now.
<nalioth> attitude is everything.
<Flannel> Pici: It was October 27?
<oly562> id like to point out this op has picked on me personally, yet others in the room said worse than me, yet... i was banned
<Flannel> Or, after that?
<oly562> how is that fair? explain...
<ikonia> oly562: he just asked you to stay on topic a few times
<Pici> Flannel: search for the host on the BT, its Nov 3
<oly562> you have banned me quite a few times for asking questions, and getting retarded responses...
<oly562> um,,, on topic, whatever i talk about it nix related, unless pushed....
<ikonia> oly562: your not helping yourself with you attitude in here
<oly562> case in point
<ikonia> oly562: ubuntu is not unix/linux related channel
<ikonia> oly562: it's for ubuntu support only
<oly562> preconcieved notions , you dont even know me ikonia let alone anyone in here
<ikonia> oly562: I didn't say I know you
<ikonia> oly562: I said your attitude in here is not helping
<oly562> ikonia: why dont your read up logs more and see if there are any "off topic" convos happening CONSTANTALY
<Flannel> Pici: ah.  On October 27th I spoke with him for a while regarding being inappropriate (I don't know what, looks like offtopic and a few other things?)
<oly562> good grief
<ikonia> oly562: we moderate offtopic conversations as much as possible
<Flannel> Pici: Where I warned him the next time he did it, Hed be banned for a smidge.  So he was on a short leash on the third.
<oly562> Flannel: your attitude is targeted, and not fair.. read the rest of the posts for the day, and see how it differs, you will notice a targeted attack by Flannel
<oly562> each and every time
<oly562> im not retarded, i know when i am being picked on
<oly562> ikonia: case in point
<oly562> id rather talk about nix
<ikonia> oly562: I'm not picking on you, I'm talking to you politley
<ikonia> oly562: then join a unix channel 
<oly562> no comment
<oly562> id like to be taken off the ban list for #ubuntu AND not have flannel target me anymore.... i think i have made myself clear enough
<Pici> oly562: And we're discussing the ban in question. Please be patient.
<oly562> i would like to ask some questions about deps on avahi-daemon
<Flannel> Pici: see also the kicks (search for nick) on the 27th
<oly562> and how to remove it with out killing the desktop per apt-get remove
<oly562> i dont see how that is off topic
<Myrtti> it's offtopic to this channel
<Seeker`> maxb: please don't idle in here
<oly562> and that is all i would like to ask today.... besides, its not to friendly if i can not ask other questions with out being pushed to a response
<Pici> Flannel: I'm leaving it up to your judgement.
<Flannel> Pici: Ah, figures.  I'm at work right now.  I'll handle it in a few minutes I think.
<oly562> Flannel: you darn well know, i ask questions to begin with, then someone says something, then i respond, then you ban me,,, thats really not fair,,, ... im not a robot, and do not speak like one. i like to chat about ubuntu, ask questions, help others. yet i dont feel the whole ubuntu friendly thing under your watch in that room.. you are selective, quit picking on me already, so i can get back to my nixing
<ikonia> oly562: genuine advise, calm down, your attitude is not coming across well
<ikonia> oly562: that approach won't help prove your able to participate in a channe;
<Pici> Flannel: I am too, sorry :/
<oly562> ikonia: you havent done anything to help my attitude since your first comment
<oly562> i have explained this over and over yet, the same result
<ikonia> oly562: you have explained over and over with a rude approach
<oly562> put your self in my shoes and you will see the same result
<oly562> i guaranty it
<oly562> not really ikonia, scroll up
<oly562> matter of fact, i dont like you 
<oly562> ill just ignore you
<Flannel> oly562: Alright.  So, the issue is that you still seem to be confused as to what is on topic vs what is off topic.  On topic (for #ubuntu) things:  Ubuntu support.  offtopic things: random stories about you linux usage 10 years ago, causing more noise when there are noisy/spammy people in channels, and also trying to pick up linux girls.
<oly562> i dont spam
<oly562> i dont pick up linux chicks but if i did, it would be in pm
<oly562> im not gay
<Flannel> I didn't accuse you of spamming.  I said you made comments which weren't productive regarding the spammers, which only contributed to the noise of the channel.
<oly562> if i didnt spam, why mention it to me
<oly562> you also mentioned hitting on women
<Flannel> And you did.  And we already discussed this in our query, and how you ought not to 'try and pick up girls' in IRC out of the blue.
<oly562> again, im not gay, and i do that in priv, JUST LIKE EVERYONE
<oly562> thats crazy saying all this, you simply can not admit what you have been doing to me for months
<oly562> publicly
<Flannel> Right.  oly562, You were banned for continuing to be offtopic after you were warned a few times.
<oly562> you told me to type a certain way
<oly562> not two sentances
<Flannel> You will continue to be banned because its painfully obvious that you haven't changed since then.
<oly562> your kidding 
<oly562> there is nothing to change is my point other than you changin
<oly562> i simply ask some questions, no one can answer, i then ask again, then you ban me
<oly562> tell me to do this or that
<Flannel> I strongly suggest you read and understand the code of conduct and our IRC guidelines, and come back when we can welcome you back as a productive part of our community.
<Flannel> I can provide links to the above documents if you'd like me to.
<oly562> when really its unecessary AND others are talking crap all the time, YET they are not banned
<oly562> this is my beef with all this
<Myrtti> are we getting anywhere?
<oly562> i do not like being made the example
<oly562> Myrtti: not really, he isnt admiting he was picking on me only
<Flannel> oly562: We do police everyone else the best we can.  These aren't targetted towards you, and you know that.
<oly562> while others do as they please
<oly562> no Flannel you police me
<Flannel> oly562: Along with  1500 of your peers.
<oly562> put me back in the room, and i i will show you exactly what i mean
<oly562> i will log the stuff you are not addressing
<Flannel> oly562: So, you're saying if we let you in, you're going to cause trouble?
<oly562> i did that before, and you banned me again
<oly562> go figure....
<oly562> no no no
<Flannel> oly562: #ubuntu is publically logged, feel free to assemble a case if you think you've been wronged.
<Seeker`> oly562: you dont need to be there to log the channel, the channel is publicly logged
<oly562> i need to ask my ubuntu questions Seeker`
<Flannel> We have a process for that, actually.  And we encourage you to make use of it if you feel you're being mistreated.
<oly562> let me and Flannel talk
<oly562> i dont need any distractions
<Myrtti> right on...
<oly562> Flannel: you know darn well i get picked on, for asking questions... just cuz they do not know, they say, read the man, blah blah, like a first year linux user
<Flannel> oly562: Again, come back when you're ready to be a contributing member instead of a disruptive one.  I look forward to removing your ban then.
<oly562> i typically igrnore those, but when they state this or that,,, 
<oly562> huh
<oly562> i have helped people out, what are you talking about
<oly562> you dont mention that... 
<oly562> people pm me all the time 
<oly562> i answer them as best i can
<oly562> and learn at the same time
<oly562> good grief,,, have watched the nelson mandella video? i suggest  you also check out the FSF 
<Flannel> oly562: I implore you to put the shovel down.  Take temporary leave of this channel and come back when you're ready.
<oly562> hmm
<oly562> i remember i typed hmmm and you banned me
<oly562> im not going to beg, period
<oly562> ill just figure it out myself, like i usually do, and keep all that i know from other people in #ubuntu, and when they ask why? i will say,, it's Flannel the ops fault along with anyone else he has doing his bidding ....
<Seeker`> we dont want you to beg, he just asked you to come back when you are a bit calmer
<oly562> Seeker`: im not upset
<ikonia> this is pointless
<oly562> im frustrated
<oly562> there is a diff
<Seeker`> i didn't say you were upset, i said come back when you are calmer
<oly562> its cliche to say im calm
<jussi01> ikonia: PM
<ikonia> yup
<oly562> look... im will be calm in your eyes the moment i beg for entry,, thats not going to happen. what should happen is, after 2 months of being banned, the moment i decide i will come an ask for some help, i should get it
<oly562> thats what should happend
<Myrtti> you should?
<ikonia> oly562: this is going nowhere as you are making things up that people are saying in this channel
<Myrtti> Access to IRC channels isn't a god given right
<ikonia> oly562: come back when you want to talk properly about this without random things
<oly562> Myrtti: no they are just here to plainly exist
<Flannel> oly562: We don't want you to beg.  We want you to show us that you're going to follow the channel rules.  That's it.
<oly562> they are for people to enter and not type, just watch blank screens
<oly562> Flannel: i have followed your rules, yet you think up new ones as you please
<oly562> i simply need some answers to a few questions
<oly562> thats it
<Flannel> oly562: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines and http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<oly562> if someone is picking on me, i will respond... 
<Flannel> Those are our rules.  They're written out so there's no confusion.
<oly562> if someone says, RTFM i will respond
<oly562> if someone says your banned i will respond
<oly562> i have read them
<oly562> i understand them
<ikonia> yet you are unable to show you can interact 
<oly562> again, you make rules up as you go
<Flannel> oly562: anyway, I'm done discussing this with you right now.  Please come back when you're ready to do better.
<oly562> your actually trying to control how someone types
<oly562> if the room is being spammed, people should just get their info from the logs , ask a question, grep it later
<Myrtti> I have no idea what's going on anymore
<ikonia> no-where
<oly562> dont say, type in 1 sentence, thats rediculious
<Pici> Myrtti: I was just going to say the same exact thing.
<ikonia> oly562 is just making random things up now
<ikonia> oly562: it's pointless progressing 
<oly562> thats becuz this has happend over months
<ikonia> oly562: and you still can't show you can behave after months
<oly562> i have been banned multiple times by Flannel and his associates
<ikonia> oly562: thats the part 
<oly562> i dont think i can say it more plain than that
<ikonia> oly562: people are telling you the problem - plain - and you're still not getting it
 * Myrtti has a feeling the discussion has ended
<ikonia> hopefully
 * Myrtti tries to strike a spark on her rocket igniter
<oly562> id like to point out, Flannel does have knowledge, too bad i havent been able to actually talk to him in tech terms... thats the sad part
<ikonia> what has that got to do with anything ?
<Myrtti> oly562: irrelevant
<oly562> Myrtti: comments like that deserve ignore
<ikonia> if someone is new to linux or is a guru it doesn't change anything
<oly562> bubye
<ikonia> bye
<Myrtti> oly562: bye
<oly562> maybe i should just do that next time, ignore stuphid comments sayers and continue with my original question
<ikonia> please leave now
<oly562> i dont like to ignore and i feel everyone has a good side, maybe im wrong
<oly562> but that is my only option at this point
<Myrtti> that's a dangerous attitude, to ignore ops
<Myrtti> hopefully you've not been that foolish
<Myrtti> I guess he is
 * Myrtti yawns
<ikonia> !idle oly562 
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about idle oly562
<ikonia> !idle |oly562 
<ubottu> oly562: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<oly562> i wonder why that person would say something like that... oh i know, they think since they have root perms they can say and so as they please, and break the ubuntu spirit
<Myrtti> root perms?
<Myrtti> say something like what?
<ikonia> this is just going nowhere
<Myrtti> ikonia: should I?
<Pici> @mark oly562
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<oly562> ubottu: ?
<ikonia> gratzi 
<ikonia> "ja"
<oly562> i guess someone hasnt been following my complaint
<Myrtti> oops.
<Myrtti> ignore that.
<ikonia> that was just pointless
 * Pici waits for the email to the ircc
 * ikonia waits for him to flip out in #classroom
<ikonia> I'm actually not comfortable with him in ubuntu channels as he admits to using them to pickup girls in pm
<ikonia> that's not a nice experience 
<ikonia> </serious>
<Pici> I thought he was a she?
<ikonia> he likes "linux chicks" so I assume a man, could be a gay women
<ikonia> but he said he wasn't gay
<Seeker`> welcome back
<oly562> id like to be allowed back in the #ubuntu room. 
<Myrtti> Pici: that's where it's going anyway, soon.
<Myrtti> graahhhh, laggggg
 * Myrtti kicks the server
<Myrtti> ikonia: SAY WHAT?!
<ikonia> oly562: you've said that
 * Myrtti boggles
<oly562> i emailed the convo to that link
<ikonia> great
<oly562> Seeker`: can you take me off the ban list
<Seeker`> I'm not able to remove the ban
<Myrtti> ooohh, no lag anymore.
<oly562> can you explain why that is so?
<Pici> oly562: I'm sorry, thats not how this works. 
<Seeker`> because I dont have access?
<oly562> fair enough, i will just have to believe that, yet being an admin i know there is a possibility that is not true. but i will believe you for the moment
<oly562> Pici: explain please
<Pici> oly562: 
<oly562> how what works
<Myrtti> I could tell him how chanserv access list works, but I'm on his ignore...
<Myrtti> his loss
<Seeker`> oly562: /msg chanserv access #ubuntu list
<oly562> this is the ubuntu-ops room. what is it's purpose, maybe that will help me
<oly562> ic. let me try that
<oly562> i may end up right back here
<oly562> sb..
<ikonia> you will
<ikonia> that command will not unban you
<ikonia> only a channel operator will unban you - which seeing as this channel is logged and your behaviour is logged is unlikley at this time
<Pici> oly562: The IRC Council will discuss your ban. It may or may not be lifted.
<oly562> step two has failed
<oly562> step 3 doesnt apply
<Pici> oly562: Its will not be an immediate reply, as not all the IRCC members are available.
<oly562> i just did step 4
<Pici> s/its/it/
<oly562> but this will not remedy the situatio
<oly562> Pici: ?
<oly562> are you correcting my grammer???
<oly562> bubye, ignore
<Pici> I'm correcting my own grammar.
<Seeker`> oly562: The IRC Council will get back to you, but it will take them some time to do so
<oly562> Seeker`: approximate?
<Seeker`> they aren't all online at the moment, and need time to discuss the matter
<ikonia> can someone please end this show of silly behaviour
<ikonia> "bye bye ignore"
<ikonia> this is pathetic seriously 
<Seeker`> oly562: no idea
<Pici> One of them is, but seeing as you're ignoring me, you won't see my response.
<Myrtti> Pici: :-DDDDDDD
<Myrtti> OH THE IRONY
<oly562> Flannel: if you can stop i will stop. simple
<Myrtti> *cough*
 * Myrtti is too tired
<ikonia> flannel is not here 
<oly562> be the bigger man and do so
<ikonia> thank you
<ikonia> right - I'm off to watch a band
<Pici> I need to step away from my desk, I'll unban when I get back.
<Seeker`> ikonia: who?
<Myrtti> Pici: when is the last time I've vowed my undying eternal love for you?
<ikonia> enjoy the rest of the show
<ikonia> Seeker`: just a local ting
<ikonia> thing
<Pici> Myrtti: Only a few weeks ago ;)
 * Pici waves
<Seeker`> ikonia: anywhere nice?
<ikonia> Seeker`: bell
<Seeker`> ikonia: never went there :O
<Seeker`> not that i remember anyway
<ikonia> dive
<Seeker`> the star (i think it is called) was nice though
<ikonia> bell is like the star, but rougher
<ikonia> right, I'm out
<ikonia> enojoy
<Seeker`> seeya
<Myrtti> now he's in my pm
<Myrtti> LOL
<Seeker`> anything interesting? or new?
<Myrtti> excuse me, but I'm too old for this
<Myrtti> [00:05] <oly562> typical i am used to this type of treatment
<Myrtti> nothing more
<Myrtti> right
<nalioth> Myrtti: advise him to check his -ops logs - his answer is there (from me)
<Mez> 22:09 <oly562>  can you lift my ban please, its been 4 months..
<Mez> 22:10 <Mez> -> #ubuntu-ops
<Myrtti> nalioth: I expect him to pm you anyway
<Myrtti> I'm not going to say a word to him since I'm on his ignore atleast on this channel
<Mez> http://rafb.net/p/bdBT7f31.html
 * Mez is just repeating "I have nothing to do with the ban"
<Mez> ("you have perms"
<Myrtti> Mez: ignore
 * Mez never ignores
<Mez> well never /ignore s
<Mez> 22:14 <Mez> I did not set the ban. Therefore, I do not lift the ban. The op who sets it or the IRCC does. Not me.
<Mez> 22:15 <Mez> Any futher pleading with me will be ignored
<Myrtti> there's people like jdub on the access list...
<Myrtti> I wonder how many of those inactive ops know about current policies
<Seeker`> there are people on there that I have never heard of
<Myrtti> yeah
<Mez> http://rafb.net/p/3fUp6Y20.html <-- I will not respond anymore
 * Mez /wc's 
<Mez> night all
<Myrtti> nini
<Seeker`> nn
<Seeker`> how many of those ops are "active"?
<Myrtti> IIRC Fabbione isn't even ubuntu member anymore
<Seeker`> do you have to be a member to be an op?
<Myrtti> no, but it's a sign of sort about activity
<Myrtti> if he *has* been a member
<ikonia> 22:18 < oly562> how can i send mulitple pm's im's to people on irc?
<ikonia> 22:18 < oly562> or do i have to do that one by one
<Seeker`> fair enough
<Seeker`> ikonia: haha
<Myrtti> ikonia: great...
<Myrtti> ikonia: where's that?
<ikonia> #u-classroom
<ikonia> bands not on yet
<ikonia> not going down there to wait
<Myrtti> sounds like he's harassing users... time for a k-train?
<nalioth> catalyzation is nice
<Myrtti> oh, and I misremembered fabbione
<Seeker`> has he quit?
<Myrtti> it was robitaille who isn't a member anymore but is cloaked
<Seeker`> I dont think i know keybuk, lamont, inx-one, ogra, carlk
<jpds> 22:09:58 [ oly562!n=oly562@66-214-5-89.dhcp.lnbh.ca.charter.com  ]  can you lift my ban please, its been 4 months..
<Myrtti> he's worked his way to j now, I see
<Myrtti> or whatever random order he uses
<ikonia> ages ago
<ikonia> he quit
<Myrtti> with k-line?!?!
<Myrtti> bummer.
<ikonia> nop
<ubottu> shadeslayer1 called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<jussi01> heh, just cam back Myself and he asked me the same as jpds
<jussi01> [00:10:05] <oly562>  can you lift my ban please, its been 4 months..
<Seeker`> wb Pici 
<Pici> Seeker`: ty
#ubuntu-ops 2009-02-25
<mruiz> hi all
<mruiz> I want to know about OP levels 
<Jack_Sparrow> !freenode
<ubottu> freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<Flannel> Anyone awake with -ot?  Someone's having a bad day, and will likely need some help cooling off
<Pici> Flannel: hm?
<Flannel> Pici: meoblast for a minute looked like he (she?) was going to go on a tirade, but not so much currently.
<Flannel> I meant removal with temp ban so they could cool off/etc
 * Flannel realises he was being cryptic in initial request.
<Pici> Tis okay
 * Pici sighs
<Flannel> Hi sfer21, how can we help you today?
<Pici> or not
<Pici> @bansearch sfer21
<ubottu> No matches found for sfer21!n=hayden@ppp121-44-127-195.lns10.syd6.internode.on.net in any channel
<Flannel> @bansearch f_newton
<ubottu> No matches found for f_newton!n=bleep@ppp-70-129-154-91.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net in any channel
 * Flannel knows its not a full moon, wonders what's going on.
<Mez> Seeker`: keybuk, lamont and ogra are still active (and keybuk and lamont are canonical employees!)
<Mez> (both ex TB members, if not current TB members)
<Mez> Flannel: it's a full moon in the UK
<Mez> oh, sorry, new moon in the UK
<ikonia> morning all
<Flannel> Howdy ikonia
<ikonia> hello
<Gary> needscoffees
<jussi01> morning ikonia
<ikonia> hello
<topyli> good morning jussi01. sateessa = in the rain
<jussi01> topyli: *g*  thanks, Myrtti already said :)
<topyli> should have disagreed, would have been more interesting!
<topyli> "no! it means paris in the spring!"
<jussi01> LOL
<Tm_T> no, it's duck hunt
<jussi01> topyli: I have at least basic knowledge of finnish, and can work out her translation is a little more likely :P
<Myrtti> lolwhat
<Myrtti> ok
<topyli> it's just because you like her face more than mine :(
<Tm_T> topyli: you should try lipstick next time
<topyli> i'm doing the best i can!
<topyli> someone from the sweadish radio news just called me for an interview. of course they wanted my famous namesake not me
<topyli> one of these days i'll start giving those interviews, lectures and all sorts of appearances they suggest
<topyli> "sure, i can come to the cristmas party of your embassy"
<Tm_T> :p
<Tm_T> topyli: and I don't even know how your name is famous
<topyli> the guy is a history professor, he writes about the "mental history" of finland and more generally of small nations in general. he's also a pretty good critic of wage labor and its demise
 * Myrtti looked it up from Wikipedia
<topyli> his biggest contribution is in the work research, and my attempts are at the same field albeit from a different angle. since we work at the same university, our emails and phone calls are always about 50% correctly connected
<Tm_T> :p
<topyli> maybe someone should talk to Hansapallo on -fi-ot about his quit message when he comes back
<Myrtti> ™ topyli I agree
<Myrtti> oh wheee
<Myrtti> asus-tek is back
<ikonia> where ?
<Myrtti> at -ot
<ikonia> under what nick ?
<Myrtti> hynix
<ikonia> just ban him then
<ikonia> I thought that had been agreed
<ikonia> (good few weeks ago)
<Myrtti> I'm not sure I want to ban him personally - I don't want to have him all over my pm
<ikonia> well shout when you want him gone - I'll remove him I think it's gone on long enough with him
<Myrtti> I'm fine with whenever. Nothing that he's done currently warrants for a ban in my eyes, but that was the problem earlier too
<ikonia> he's not done anything on this occasion, but I was under the impression that after his last incidents it was time for him to go 
<ikonia> due to the ammount of warnings he'd had
<Myrtti> I'm glad I wasn't actively present when that decision was made.
<ikonia> I could be wrong on that
<Myrtti> and in this case, with "actively present" I mean "I can't remember the decision being made, and I'm happy with that fact"
<Myrtti> topyli: BEWARE OF THE DRAGON
<Myrtti> he'll find you and hunt you down
<bazhang> heh
<topyli> hehe
<Myrtti> he found me on skype...
<Myrtti> he'll find you on SIP
<ikonia> just block him
<ikonia> it's easy
<Myrtti> ikonia: I did.
<ikonia> problem solved :)
<Myrtti> topyli: is there a way to block users on ekiga?
<Myrtti> please say there is
<topyli> no idea :)
<Myrtti> you're no use
<topyli> do you feel you will soon get a nice phone call from hynix? :)
<Myrtti> that's what I'm afraid
<Myrtti> now that's new. "Your wife will love new Ro Lex"
<Myrtti> it's combining the both sure sell items of spam
<Myrtti> viagra and fake watches
<bazhang> yikes
 * Myrtti has to watch Achmed the Dead terrorist for the comedy value
<bazhang> ok he's getting seriously creepy now
<Myrtti> for gods sake
<bazhang> to rival sp0rtily imo
<ikonia> fed up now
<ikonia> this is pointless 
<Myrtti> I wish I had never heard of him
<bazhang> why not add him to the list of cant reform
<Myrtti> last week I surprised myself standing in the bus looking at some Nokia's Indian engineers and wondering if any of them are those "highranked Indian relatives" he mentioned to me in pm
<Myrtti> and almost freaked out
<bazhang> upwards of 90% of what he says is straight out fiction
<Myrtti> probably yes
<Myrtti> doesn't stop me from freaking out though
<bazhang> ie he is an automobile engineer
<Myrtti> wheeeeeee
<Myrtti> yay. he's back. FOR GODS SAKE
<Tm_T> who?
<Myrtti> asus-tek aka hynix aka kavita aka godknowswhat
<Myrtti> bazhang: he *needs* you... *rolleyes*
<Pici> I thought he was banned.
<ikonia> Pici: as did I 
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> what nick now?
<Myrtti> I'm not going to ban him, as I've said before
<Myrtti> hynix
<Tm_T> danke
<ikonia> hes also got Anand
<ikonia> (the username Anand)
<Myrtti> he's like a plague
<Myrtti> once he finds out your name or something personal about you, he digs it up with google and starts hammering you through every possible medium
<Myrtti> I wouldn't be surprised if he'd some to my door knockin' some day based on the information he's found about me. And that thought FREAKS ME FUCKING OUT. sorry bout the language.
<Tm_T> I wonder why he needs two nicks
<Myrtti> he needs several
<Myrtti> I've lost count of them
<Tm_T> anyway, I wonder why
<Myrtti> that's an issue he's been told several times
<Myrtti> currently he needs it, because he's banned and is circumventing the ban
<Myrtti> @search ASUS-tek
<ubottu> There were no matching configuration variables.
<Myrtti> @search ASUS
<ubottu> There were no matching configuration variables.
<Myrtti> @bansearch ASUS-tek
<Myrtti> there we go
<ubottu> No matches found for asus-tek!*@* in any channel
<Tm_T> :-P
<Myrtti> lies
<Myrtti> @bansearch asus-tek!n=kavita@114.69.251.175
<ubottu> Match: asus-tek!n=kavita@114.69.251.175 by bazhang in #ubuntu-offtopic on Jan 14 2009 16:50:01 (ID: 9045)
<Tm_T> Myrtti: so if he should be banned in -ot, why he is now there, even when we know this?
<Myrtti> all I know is that I'm not going to ban him.
<Myrtti> for several reasons
<Tm_T> and I don't have powers there
<Myrtti> I'm not going to bend a hair of his head, since a) I'm not objective anymore b) I don't want him pm'ing me c) I'm suspicious if what he is doing is actually against any rules - I've been told yes. I know he freaks me out.
<Pici> I'll try to keep an eye on his behavior, but since he has a history I'm not going to give him any chances.
<ikonia> Pici: probably the most sensible approach
<Pici> I'm also in a class, so I'm more distracted than usual.
<ubottu> shadeslayer called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<Pici> juste a paster
<Pici> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<ubottu> fosco__ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<LjL-Temp> tritium: those three are from the same ip
<nickrud> aestevez , 'is your willy big?'
<tritium> LjL-Temp: ah, right
<tritium> Hello, nickrud.
<nickrud> tritium, hi. he just parted, anyway
<tritium> OK.
 * nickrud is ill, is going to go home he thinks
<tritium> Get better soon, nickrud.
<Pici> Pricey: Were you able to help ehloreverse?
<Pricey> Yes
<Pici> I'm only asking because hes asking again in #ubuntu
<Pricey> quit now
<Pici> er, Ah
<jpds> *sigh*
<Myrtti> lolhelp?
<jussi01> Myrtti: ping
#ubuntu-ops 2009-02-26
<Seeker`> lo
<ubottu> regeya_ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> _VIM_ called the ops in #ubuntu (Stumbles + ascii art X3)
<mneptok> dum dee dee
<mneptok> i need to be sleepy, but ain't.
<Flannel> mneptok: Go eat some human souls, then count sheep.
<mneptok> can't i eat the sheep, too?
<Myrtti> jussi01: pong
<Mez> hey bluesmoke - forgotten your old nick ?
<Myrtti> !search bitchx
<ubottu> Found: bitchx
<Myrtti> !-bitchx
<ubottu> bitchx is <alias> irc - added by Pici on 2007-10-25 18:38:04
<Myrtti> WHAT THE HELL
<Myrtti> !no bitchx is <reply> bitchx (also known as ircii-pana) was dropped from Debian and subsequently Ubuntu (see: http://dy.fi/afb). Consider using irssi instead.
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> I know far too much about irc clients.
<Myrtti> and yay. hynix is back again
<elky> you know, i'd say 'oh, joy' sarcasticly... but it's a waste on him
<Tm_T> :p
<Myrtti> snake oil of the month, via #elsewhere: http://www.singularics.com/products/encryption/
<Tm_T> :-P
<Tm_T> nice attitude that bullguard4 has
<ikonia> Tm_T: %50 is a language issue
<ikonia> Tm_T: where are you looking ?
<Tm_T> -offtopic
<Myrtti> indeed
<ikonia> he's doing that sort of thing
<ikonia> annoying
<ikonia> he's been spoken to a few times about that
<ikonia> if he wants "fact" he should contact the developer
<bazhang> he's a bit rude at times though imo
<ikonia> very
<ikonia> hence why he's been spoken to
<bazhang> hynix is back? can't see him now
<bazhang> ah he quit
<Myrtti> just a thought
<Myrtti> why does https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto#Windows mention the IsoBurner?
<bazhang> good point
<bazhang> isorecorder2 I thought worked (freeware)
<Myrtti> not that I have anything specific against it, but it's not FLOSS
<bazhang> infrarecorder then?
<Myrtti> I thought it was one of sabdfl's goals to promote FLOSS in general too...
<Myrtti> bazhang: exactly
<Myrtti> it's mentioned there already, you see
<Myrtti> I don't understand why Isoburner is there
<ikonia> do as I say, not as I do ?
<Myrtti> also, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto#Xubuntu is wrong
<Myrtti> xubuntu comes with brasero these days
 * Myrtti considers editing instead of complainin
<ikonia> right attitude
<ikonia> <ding> 
 * Myrtti puts it on her todo list and continues paid work
<ikonia> jussi01: ping !
<jussi01> ikonia: pong
<ikonia> ahh
<bazhang> errieta (aka erry) makes Panarchy look restrained
<ikonia> ha
 * jussi01 prods ikonia
 * Myrtti bangs her head on the keyboard gently and artistically
<Myrtti> I need a sed/awk/grep cookbook
<Myrtti> bwahahah.
<Pici> Myrtti: was that for 'crap' ?
<Myrtti> yes
<Pici> I personally don't concider that a swear... but if you do, thats fine.
<jussi01> me neither, but yeah...
<Myrtti> sorry, I'm being interviewed for a telly prog, can't really concentrate now
<Pici> Congrats :)
<Myrtti> they want to come and shoot in my apartment
<Myrtti> DEAR GOD
<Gary> you'll have to tidy!
<Myrtti> EXACTLY
<Myrtti> EEEEEEEEEPPPP
 * Myrtti screams and runs around the apartment, trips on a pair of dirty jeans and hits her head on an empty energy drink can
<Pici> Whats the interview for?
<Myrtti> new ways of consuming media and news, the breakdown of traditional media
<Myrtti> s/breakdown/fall/
<Tm_T> Myrtti: hahaha
<Tm_T> Myrtti: you didn't know what you were volunteered for
<Tm_T> Myrtti: you have to put Ronja to your desktop wallpaper(s) !
<Mez> Myrtti: sounds interesting, but I guess it'll be in finnish?
<Myrtti> yup
<Mez> :(
<Myrtti> English.... pffffffffffft
<Myrtti> such a minority language with unelegant syntax and grammar
<Mez> Myrtti: my finnish is non-existant :(
<Myrtti> Mez: not my fault
<Mez> Myrtti: but you could have done it in french, or german, or spanish, or itialian, or english, or portuguese and I'd have had a chance of understnading it
<Myrtti> or I could have done it in Swedish and you still wouldn't have had a chance.
<Tm_T> or poruski
<Pici> Or swahili
<Myrtti> those I don't personally speak
<Pici> Me either.
 * nickrud lurks until english completes it's assimilation
 * nickrud runs out of lurking time
 * jussi01 puts a vote in for sami... :P
<Mez> shush! I dont have a chance with finnish so :P
<Mez> Myrtti: you have to tell us when you do it though, so if you have your PC on screen, we can see our avatars pop up in gwibber updates @D
<Myrtti> Mez: then it wouldn't be truthful, would it?
<Mez> Myrtti: how do you mean, truthful?
<Myrtti> if you people would rig it to have you popping up while it's being shot
<Myrtti> I've got about 500 contacts altogether in gwibber, I bet there's some popups even without intentional tweets/jaikus/dents/facebook statuses
 * Mez just assumed your PC would be in the background or something while they're talking to you, not the focus of it :P
<Mez> 500 ? OW!
<pop79> hi, i got banned from 2 channels the other day, and of cource, i do know why... ill do anything at all to get back in!
<pop79> i wont do anything bad again, promise, hands on heart
<Myrtti> Mez: facebook 205, twitter 60, identica 88 (13 groups), jaiku (79 including channels), flickr (45), all my launchpad bugs, 
<jussi01> pop79: so why do you think you are banned?
<pop79> because i was acting like an idiot in #ubuntu-offtopic, and i tried to come into #ubuntu
<jussi01> pop79: do you know hwo banned you?
 * Myrtti lost count
<pop79> jussi01: yes, Myrtti and ikonia
<pop79> i was very badly tempered
<jussi01> Well as Myrtti is present, Ill let her hear your case
<pop79> i was tired and grumpy
<Myrtti> thanks jussi01 >:-)
<pop79> Myrtti?
<pop79> oh, hi
<Myrtti> o hai
<pop79> Myrtti, anything you want me to do, illl do
<pop79> as long as i can get back in after it
 * pop79 is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  sorry
<Myrtti> I just checked our ban log
<pop79> oki
<Myrtti> and you have ten markings there...
<pop79> what? ten?
<Myrtti> not all of them are bans or kicks, but marks
<pop79> im sure i have been banned just 4/5 times
<pop79> oh
<pop79> Ill make backround music for ubuntu... art for the desktop... anything!
<Myrtti> I don't want any of that
<pop79> ok, ill cut it out
<pop79> and... if i get back in, i wont be acting like an idiot
<Myrtti> I could tell you about the Code of Conduct, which you've read many times
<pop79> Code of Conduct... whats that? (only joking :)
<Myrtti> or about the IRC guidelines, which you have also probably read
<pop79> can i read it once more???
<Myrtti> !coc > pop79 
<ubottu> pop79, please see my private message
<Myrtti> !guidelines > pop79 
<pop79> thanks, be back in a few minutes, readding
<Myrtti> graaaah I hate lag
<Myrtti> anyway
<Myrtti> when you're done reading, I'm going to give you one piece of advice and tell you when you can come back.
<Myrtti> the advice: when you're tired and frustrated, leave the computer and do something else.
<Myrtti> I've personally had to learn that during the years I've spent on computer
<Myrtti> ranting and raving on the computer isn't productive and it does more harm than good.
<Myrtti> whee.
<Myrtti> @mark pop79 *sigh* the saga continues.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
 * Myrtti goes back to work
<Myrtti> erm
<Myrtti> did I just see what I saw?
<Myrtti> @mark IceStar [n=umakant@118.91.188.73] yet another alias for ASUS-tek in addition to hynix [n=kavita@118.91.188.81]  
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Seeker`> Myrtti got moominland winter?
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> or Taikatalvi in Finnish
<Tm_T> Taikatalvi <3<3
 * Tm_T hides
 * genii crawls to the coffeepot and puts a batch on
<Seeker`> I remember watching a moomins cartoon when I was younger
<Tm_T> Myrtti: when you come visit us, you will see a lot moomin stuff
<Myrtti> and I also just solved my foobar problem
<Myrtti> http://main.rtfiber.com.tw/~changyj/sed/html/p.20080811a.html
<Flannel> MTecknology: fix your hackergotchi!
<Myrtti> Flannel: he can't hear you!
<Flannel> oops
<Flannel> What do you mean U isnt the same as 7?
<Flannel> (yes, -ops is window 17 and -offtopic is 7)
<Pici> ops is 7, -ot is 4
<Myrtti> ops is 3, ot is 4, irc is 5, monitor 6, women 7, u 8.
<Gary> oh, ops for me is 13
<Pici> 13 is ops-monitor
<Gary> but it does go to 67 at the mo, damn too many channels
<Seeker`> -uk is 2, ops is 3, scribes is 4, ubuntu is 5, "hilight" is 6, ot is 7, +1 is 9, -irc is 0, -devel is q, -mythtv is w, bots team is e
<Myrtti> 2 is for bitlbee.
 * Nafallo sniggers
<Gary> I need to join another 2 channels for lols
 * Nafallo won't list his channels
<Nafallo> not to 24:#ubuntu-ops anyway ;-)
 * Myrtti gives Nafallo a lollipop
<Tm_T> kids...
<Gary> Daddy?
<Tm_T> you should know you're 9
<owen9376> When i try to join #ubuntu i get redirected to here can anyone help?
<Tm_T> @bansearch owen9376 
<Tm_T> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Tm_T> @btlogin
<Tm_T> @bansearch owen9376 
<ubottu> No matches found for owen9376!n=chatzill@unaffiliated/ciaran9376 in any channel
 * Tm_T fails
<owen9376> could it be an ip ban cause i share ip with other people
<Tm_T> cannot be when you use your cloak IIRC
<Tm_T> someone willing to volunteer on this?
 * Myrtti looks
<Myrtti> I can see nothing in the bantracker for you, owen9376 
<owen9376> ok i will try to connect again later then.
<Seeker`> @bansearch ciaran9376
<ubottu> No matches found for ciaran9376!*@* in any channel
<Seeker`> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Tm_T> interesting things happening in -ot
<Myrtti> I'm watching like a hawk
<Tm_T> *kraaaa*
<jussi01> ikonia: Ping
 * Myrtti started to compile and package NetworkManager 0.7.1 just for the fun of it
<Myrtti> wheeeeeee
<Myrtti> I need to check my medication
<Myrtti> srsly
<Myrtti> *snif* dpkg-checkbuilddeps: Unmet build dependencies: ppp-dev (>= 2.4.5~) libudev-dev
<Tm_T> Myrtti: build those too
<Myrtti> I'm wondering how far building libudev-dev would take me
<Myrtti> for a project that I'm doing just for fun, and not for any of my own use, and not even for the person who asked it since he has 686...
 * Myrtti gives up
<Myrtti> @bansearch FarmCretin_ 
<ubottu> No matches found for farmcretin_!n=chatzill@ool-4573ebd3.dyn.optonline.net in any channel
<Mez> nalioth: can I have your oline for a moment? I have an urge to /kill
<Pricey> Mez: What's up?
<Seeker`> Pricey: see his rant in -uk?
<Mez> Bill from nPower for 1917.76 for an address I was at for 6 months... and paid the bills for...
<ubottu> Flare183 called the ops in #ubuntu (phantomcircuit)
<Myrtti> Mez: you need to fix your scripts/whatever you're using
<Myrtti> and your language too...
<Mez> 21:16 -!- Irssi: Channel not fully synchronized yet, try again after a while
<Myrtti> and that as well
<Mez> Myrtti: sorry bout the language, just a little ... annoyed at the moment
<Mez> and thats why the /kb wasnt working
<Pricey> Mez: its in the logs on how to fix that, will find it later if you don't
<Mez> Pricey: please, no idea where to start looking
 * Mez needs a hug
<Myrtti> /set channel_max_who_sync 2000
<Myrtti> google: site:irclogs.ubuntu.com inurl:html "not fully synchronized"
<Mez> ty Myrtti 
<Myrtti> HTH, HAND
 * Mez hugs Myrtti his thanks
<Myrtti> and for the kb...
 * Myrtti digs her aliases and puts them online
<Mez> it just didnt work because of the sync, apparently
<Myrtti> Mez: http://myrtti.fi/temp/aliases
<Mez> Myrtti: cheers, I think I've got most of yours anyways (though, from a couple of months ago)
<Myrtti> that has few new ones
<Myrtti> like /csr /csrb
<Myrtti> which are also the same as /csk and /cskb
<Mez> but with remove :D
 * Myrtti huggles her pink emacs (which is pink also on the terminal)
<Myrtti> Mez: I don't ever use kick in freenode
<Mez> :D
<Myrtti> always remove
<Myrtti> [23:16] ~~~phantomcircuit was kicked from #ubuntu by Mez [Mez]
<Myrtti> [23:16] ~~~phantomcircuit [n=phantomc@netcollect.org] has joined #ubuntu
<Myrtti> he had autorejoin on - using remove wouldn't have triggered autorejoin
<Mez> yeah, I know 
<Myrtti> tsktsk
<Pricey> depends
<Mez> night all
<Gary> night pet
 * Myrtti slaps Gary on his bum
<Gary> woot
 * Mez slaps everyone in the channel on the bum (except mneptok)
<Gary> whats wrong with mneptok?
<Mez> he scares me :D
<Gary> true
<Myrtti> there went that day.
<Myrtti> yahoo.
 * mneptok oscillates erotically
<Seeker`> what frequency is an erotic frequency?
<Pricey> I would call that an invitation.
<Tm_T> Pricey: keep your pants on, thanks
#ubuntu-ops 2009-02-27
<DIFH-iceroot> hi, first of all i must say that irc is a very good place for support but what about putting an web based irc client on the ubuntu-pages, so that everyone can easily access the irc-support without any knowlegde of irc-clients?
<DIFH-iceroot> most of the people dont know irc and dont know the #ubuntu channel
<tritium> DIFH-iceroot: that's debatable
<DIFH-iceroot> why?
<tritium> DIFH-iceroot: it's your opinion that "most" don't know about IRC or the channel, but I would disagree.
<DIFH-iceroot> a normal windows user which want to test ubuntu and need support dont know irc imo
<tritium> Who said anything about a normal windows user?
<DIFH-iceroot> it doesnt matter if the user is a windows user or another user but there are many user out there which dont know irc, freenode, #ubuntu or how to handle an irc client
<DIFH-iceroot> so my idea is to give these users a possibilty to use the very good irc-support
<tritium> DIFH-iceroot: the "ubuntu pages" you refer to above include http://help.ubuntu.com.  Some simply navigation points to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToGetHelp, which includes a link to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage.
<tritium> s/simply/simple
<DIFH-iceroot> of course there is a very good web-help
<DIFH-iceroot> but there must be a reason why there is also an irc-channel!?
<tritium> which points to IRC help
<tritium> Yes, read that last URL above.
<DIFH-iceroot> my idea was just something ike most webshops has, a link wih support on the frontpage with "support" which is using an irc-web-client
<Pici> Its listed right under here: http://www.ubuntu.com/support
<tritium> We really don't have stats to support a claim about how many ubuntu users do or do not know IRC, really.
<tritium> Aye, Pici's URL is even more straightforward.
<DIFH-iceroot> but the user has to install an irc client, choose the network and type in the channel. and he had to know the correct langaue channel, for exampe a link on ubuntu.de redirects the irc-client to #ubuntu-de
<DIFH-iceroot> just one click for live support
<tritium> Like I said, we don't have statistics to suggest it is a strong need.
<nalioth> DIFH-iceroot: pidgin is installed by default, and the user only has to start it to find themselves in our lovely channel
<DIFH-iceroot> ok, it was just an idea
<tritium> DIFH-iceroot: and a good suggestion.  Thank you.  We appreciate the feedback.
<ubottu> DaSkreech called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<Pici> removed.
<Amaranth> anyone know IceStar?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !apathy is <reply> Sorry, I don't care about apathy
<bazhang> Amaranth, its asus-tek, aka hynix; serial stalker in -ot
<bazhang> generally will start in normal convo, then focus on a particular user and get more and more personal/offensive
<bazhang> oof
<nickrud> someone poke you in the gut bazhang 
<bazhang> nickrud, somethingclever's quit message
<nickrud> hahaha
<Myrtti> Amaranth: he's ASUS-tek
<Myrtti> oh, right
<bazhang> he denied it when asked straight out
<Myrtti> I wouldn't say that
<Myrtti> his denial is debatable
<ikonia> elky: ping
<Myrtti> @bansearch miki82
<ubottu> No matches found for miki82!n=michelan@151.67.89.31 in any channel
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, timjj said: ubottu: sound is working, only mic doesnt capture anything..will that page still help ?
<ubottu> In ubottu, timjj said: sound is working, only mic doesnt capture anything..will that page still help ?
<bazhang> @bansearch spree
<ubottu> Match: *!*@69.76.181.97 by tritium in #ubuntu on Feb 18 2009 07:34:29 (ID: 10164)
<ubottu> Match: spree!n=fgfdgsd@69.76.181.97 by LjL in #ubuntu-ops on Nov 15 2008 01:26:41 (ID: 6772)
<ubottu> Match: spree!n=fgfdgsd@69.76.181.97 by LjL in #ubuntu-ops on Nov 18 2008 23:49:24 (ID: 6988)
<bazhang> @bansearch latrell
<ubottu> No matches found for latrell!i=spree@124-168-176-155.dyn.iinet.net.au in any channel
<Myrtti> ARGGGGHHH
<Myrtti> oh wow.
<Myrtti> http://maemo.org/news/announcements/8fc56f28049811debcf53fcee52907820782/ ♥ 
<elky> ikonia, pong?
<elky> who the heck is this loonyorange person?
<Myrtti> grow-as-apple
<bazhang> sp0rtily
<elky> oh.
<elky> that explains everything.
<Myrtti> I can draw a line between grow-as-apple and groovyOrange, but not between sp0rtily, but, whatever
<bazhang> mc44 did a short time back
<bazhang> grow-as-apple /nick newnick'ing to sp0rt1, then sp0rtily
<Myrtti> ooh, it's snowing really heavily
<tritium> bazhang: I saw the bansearch for spree.  What's up?
<elky> oh well. i'm going to bed. nite
<bazhang> tritium, just thought latrell was him ; saw spree@ as ident
<bazhang> overly suspicious in this case :)
<tritium> bazhang: oh, ok :)
<ikonia> @bansearch sp0rtily
<ubottu> No matches found for sp0rtily!*@* in any channel
<ikonia> really ????
<ikonia> I know I've banned him in #ubuntu
<ikonia> there is still a ban on sp0rtily  in -ot
<ikonia> @bansearch sp0rtily
<ubottu> No matches found for sp0rtily!*@* in any channel
<ikonia> why is it now showing up ???
<ikonia> oh, it's a kick
<bazhang> let me check the bantracker
<ikonia> there isn't any
<ikonia> just checked
<ikonia> they where removed
<ikonia> I was sure I'd banned him in #ubuntu though, but that didn't show up
<bazhang> he mostly stayed in -ot iirc
<bazhang> stalking lynoure amongst others
<bazhang> wow convergence
<Myrtti> whee.
<bazhang> icestar / hynix/ asus-tek and sp0rtily together at last
<tritium> @bansearch p549FCA60
<ubottu> No matches found for p549fca60!*@* in any channel
<ikonia> they are all in the same channel ?
<bazhang> in -ot
<Myrtti> -ot
<bazhang> I was beginning to merge the two in my mind
 * Myrtti sweeps the floor
<tritium> @btlogin
<ikonia> what the devil is #icebuntu
<bazhang> <groovyOrange> IceStar: hello, asus
<ikonia> maybe he should form with panarchy to make their own distro
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> no, icestar is asus-tek/hynix
<ikonia> not interested in messing around with this
<bazhang> not to be confused with icesword
<Myrtti> ikonia: *slap*
<ikonia> ?
<Myrtti> icestar just joined -ot
<bazhang> asus-tek = icestar
<bazhang> ikonia, ^^
<Myrtti> *I* greeted him first
<ikonia> bazhang: I know
<ikonia> Myrtti: yes, but why would someone else greet someone who's not in the channel
<ikonia> and say "I didn't know they where the same person"
<bazhang> why nbeebo gets the long ban but those two remain free is beyond me
<ikonia> unless they are either a.) a 3rd nick b.) do know
<Myrtti> ok, you're confusing me...
 * Myrtti goes to get food
 * Myrtti pokes topyli 
<Mez> Myrtti: that's mean!
<Myrtti> Mez: who, what, where?
<Mez> poking people when they're not paying attention
<Pici> Thats the best time to poke people.
<Myrtti> oh, he asked me to poke him when Hansapallo was online to ask him to change his quit message
<Myrtti> and just for the record: I officially hate every goddamned IM software there is, apart from irssi.
<Myrtti> this includes bitlbee to certain degree.
 * Mez hugs Myrtti
<Pici> bazhang: If you're watching #u, can you keep an eye on storbeck please? I'm a bit busy here at work.  
<bazhang> Pici, hai
<Pici> hi
<bazhang> as in japanese yes
<Pici> domo
<Pici> arigato, mr roboto
<mneptok> annata-wa eigo-ga wakarimas-ka?
<bazhang> what's he done?
<Pici> bazhang: Just being a bit edgy with responses, I havent called him on anything yet though.
<Pici> Just being proactive
<bazhang> Pici, I saw his response to mohsen only, will watch
<Myrtti> I hate lag. I hate lag. I hate lag. I hate lag. I hate lag.
<Myrtti> I HATE LAG
<Pici> !lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<Myrtti> [Lag: 35.40]
<bazhang> that didnt take long
<bazhang> <storbeck> mohsen: Search Google
<bazhang> this is not 'tales of confucius'
<bazhang> haha
 * bazhang waits for the topic change
<Myrtti> since the native speakers think crap is not a curse word, I'm not going to say a word
<Myrtti> and here we go again
<Myrtti> lessee how much lag I'll collect this time
<bazhang> defrysk?
<Myrtti> [Lag: 18.61] bah.
<Pici> Myrtti: Hello from the future
<Pici> or is it the past?
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> interesting how the archlinux trolls never actually go into the offtopic channel
 * Myrtti kicks bitlbee and pidgin to the earth orbit
<bazhang> pop79, how may we help you
<pop79> oh howya bazhang. Is Myrtti around?
<Pici> Hello Mr. Spoon
<bazhang> pop79, not sure, just address your issue and then see how we may resolve it
<nickspoon> Hey Pici :)
<pop79> bazhang: i was having a chat here with Myrtti the other day
<pop79> bazhang: Myrtti told me to have a look at the Code of 
<pop79> Conduct
<pop79> and the IRC guidlines, which i did in my spear time
<pop79> i got banned the other day for being an idiot
<pop79> and i really want to be a beeter person, *if* i ever get back into the channels
<bazhang> pop79, you seem to been banned a goodly number of times now
<pop79> bazhang: Myrtti said that they're were 10 markings but not all of them were bans/kicks
<bazhang> pop79, and getting back into the channels before also followed this pattern of you promising to be better
<bazhang> pop79, none of which you kept
<pop79> i know, but ill do anything to get in
<pop79> i was grumpy in the channel last time
<bazhang> pop79, so your credibility is pretty much shot in that department
<Myrtti> whoa... I was watching CSI...
<Myrtti> he has patience of a ...
<Myrtti> lightning
<bazhang> whats with mtecknology?
<Myrtti_> I hate lag.
<Gary> dragon_flam: any chance of being less offtopic <-- I was about to say that :p
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> too busy watching -ot, my bad
<Gary> I see why
<bazhang> ompaul is back!
<Gary> woo
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Geek`N`Proud said: ubottu, ompaul is a kick-ass Irishman that works on a GNU/Linux distribution that DOESN'T have a US keyboard by default :D
<bazhang> webkit_s aka dragon_flam using random offensive ubottu joke commands
<bazhang> have to catch some shuteye :)
<Pici> roger that
<Pici> cyas
<bazhang> thanks :)
<Gary> so tempting to op cobalt so he can kick mneptok 
<mneptok> Gary: you think he'd stop there?
<Gary> pretty quickly after yeah :p
<Gary> thats what deop is for
<mneptok> no, that's what your o: is for ;)
<Myrtti> one cider later I feel much better. strange that.
<Gary> after three you'll be fine :-)
<Myrtti> I have only one more :-(
<mneptok> OK, kids! that's all for me from an @canonical.com hostmask!
<Pici> aww
<Myrtti> awwww
 * Myrtti feels nostalgic
<ikonia> has mneptok left canonical ?
<Pici> Yep.
<ikonia> wow, any idea where he's going ?
<jdong_> 14:25 < mneptok> hellocuckoo: as of Monday a MariaDB boilerman
<Pici> ikonia: http://blogs.gnome.org/mneptok/2009/02/13/crew-reassignment/
<ikonia> Pici: you are fountain of info 
<jdong_> that's what sh... I mean...
<ikonia> that's well written
<ikonia> makes me chuckle
<Myrtti> and that means mneptok will smuggle me some Kraft dinners!
<Myrtti> ♥ 
<Gary> nom nom nom
<ikonia> Kraft dinners are terrence and Philips favourite
<thomasdelbeke> Hi there
<Myrtti> hello
<Myrtti> how can we help you?
<thomasdelbeke> I was banned 
<Myrtti> @bansearch thomasdelbeke 
<ubottu> Match: *!*@cpc2-blfs5-0-0-cust168.belf.cable.ntl.com by Jack_Sparrow in #ubuntu on Jan 24 2009 01:01:58 (ID: 9392)
<Myrtti> so I see
<thomasdelbeke> from #ubuntu
<Pici> You were flooding the channel.
<thomasdelbeke> Why?
<Pici> You were flooding the channel.
<thomasdelbeke> When?
<Pici> On January 24th
<thomasdelbeke> You have that logged?
<Pici> Yes.
<Pici> You were saying 'bugs'
<thomasdelbeke> Can I see?
<thomasdelbeke> One word?
<Pici> thomasdelbeke: http://paste.ubuntu.com/123966/
<thomasdelbeke> How many repeats?
<thomasdelbeke> How long?
<Pici> thomasdelbeke: Its all there in that log
<thomasdelbeke> ok looking
<thomasdelbeke> that log is only 32 lines long
<thomasdelbeke> I see 6 times bugs
<Pici> So?
<Seeker`> you joined, and said "bugs" a lot without any indication of saying anything else
<Pici> Is there any reason to repeat it even just once?
<thomasdelbeke> no
<thomasdelbeke> I have no recollection of it
<thomasdelbeke> I am opening firebird
<thomasdelbeke> sunbird that is
<thomasdelbeke> Hi 
<thomasdelbeke> the time is what?
<thomasdelbeke> Greenwhich?
<thomasdelbeke> GMT
<thomasdelbeke> ??
<Pici> I think so.
<thomasdelbeke> Hi there
<thomasdelbeke> How do you know that was me?
<Pici> Your name and hostmask match.
<thomasdelbeke> hostmask
<thomasdelbeke> that is IP address?
<Pici> Essentially
<thomasdelbeke> Are you sure then, it was from this pc?
<thomasdelbeke> I do not see a possibility for a typo
<Pici> thomasdelbeke!n=chatzill@cpc2-blfs5-0-0-cust168.belf.cable.ntl.com is the same information that shows up in /whois thomasdelbeke 
<thomasdelbeke> so that would mean I was hacked?
<Pici> It was either you or someone on your computer.
<thomasdelbeke> ok
<thomasdelbeke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/irssi/+bug/327213
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 327213 in irssi "stale nickname ; contains illegal characters, connection reset" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<thomasdelbeke> This is a week later
<thomasdelbeke> Could it be that such a thing occorred by faulty "/join #ubuntu bugs"
<thomasdelbeke> from irssi terminal?
<thomasdelbeke> a week earlier?
<thomasdelbeke> just my guess
<thomasdelbeke> opinion?
<jdong_> generally when you paste a link, a combination of launchpad slowness and human slowness suggests waiting more than 10 seconds for a response :)
<thomasdelbeke> oh
<thomasdelbeke> sorry
<Pici> I don't know.  From what I can see it doesn't look like you did it on purpose though.
<thomasdelbeke> ok, so solution?
<Pici> Be careful with irssi commands and you can rejoin #ubuntu
<thomasdelbeke> ok, thanks a lot for that, I am glad I was not hacked, Saturday 24th Jan does not mean anything to me ...
<thomasdelbeke> sorry and cu
<ikonia> pop79 in ##linux bad mouthing ubuntu and trying to get +o in the channel
<ikonia> which is what he was tying in #ubuntu/-ot/etc
<Nafallo> ikonia: op me cause I'm lame! ? ;-)
<ikonia> because I'm a kid
<ikonia> 20:26  * pop79 wants to build his own linux distro
<ikonia> how predictable
<Myrtti> well he can't be unbanned if he's not going to stay here long enough
<Myrtti> he just vanishes into thin air when someone is going to deal with him
<ikonia> Myrtti: he's being a pain in rhel, ##linux - same old stuff
<ikonia> "how can I get ops"
<ikonia> etc etc
<ikonia> "I want to build my own distro"
<ikonia> borrowed script from panarchy - clearly
<Pricey> pop79 rings bells
<ikonia> Pricey: actually - now you mention it, I recall him from before his current stint
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu (ali_)
<Myrtti> that was fairly painless
<Moniker42> twss
 * jdong_ smacks Moniker42 
<jdong_> let the bot do it :)
<Moniker42> you haven't brought that in here have you? :P
<jdong_> That's what she said!
<jdong_> but no.
<Moniker42> :)
<jdong_> I figured it could POSSIBLY be distracting
<jdong_> especially as people are feeding it random crap
<jdong_> it has grown a slight tendency to jump at random things
<Myrtti> watch out T-REX_BUTTSECKS 
<Myrtti> any news on the flash-nonfree?
 * genii makes a fresh pot of coffee for everyone
<Gary> eew coffee, no thanks, but beer??? :-)
<genii> Gary: Too early yet in my day for beer....
 * genii runs home from work, grabs Gary a beer, runs back, hands it to him
<Gary> yay
 * Myrtti yawns
<ubottu> DJones called the ops in #ubuntu (Guest41693)
 * jussi01 waves and prods ikonia
<Seeker`> hi jdong_ 
<Seeker`> sorry 
<Seeker`> jussi01: 
<Myrtti> nini peeps
<Seeker`> nini Myrtti 
<Mez> any IRCC around for a private chat?
<Pricey> I have no time to check them but will deal with them. Could someone check whether the floodbots are removing +e's after placing them still?
<Pricey> And if not, why/when.
<Seeker`> -23:14:44- ~s~ mode/#ubuntu [+e charliehorse!i=d8b9fc50@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/x-79d3f334ddbf2aa1] by FloodBot2
<Seeker`> -23:35:53- ~s~ mode/#ubuntu [-e charliehorse!i=d8b9fc50@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/x-79d3f334ddbf2aa1] by FloodBot2
<Seeker`> -23:53:52- ~s~ mode/#ubuntu [+e charliehorse!i=d8b9fc50@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/x-db671942425d7612] by FloodBot2
<Seeker`> -23:53:55- ~s~ mode/#ubuntu [-e charliehorse!i=d8b9fc50@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/x-db671942425d7612] by FloodBot2
#ubuntu-ops 2009-02-28
<Pricey> Seeker`: There are a lot in there still though.
<Pricey> Some since splits and I'm going to clear the list.
<redvamp128> Pricey:  What is going on-- I am just curious -- all I see is mode this and mode that? 
<Pricey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/124059/ is what I removed for easy reference.
<Pricey> redvamp128: Please read http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml for explanation on channel mode e. They are temporarily set by the floodbots but hadn't been removed when they should have been.
<redvamp128> Ah ok -- I noticed something last night -- there were about 30 people added/joined last night... and it caused my pidgin to go blank for about 50 seconds.
<Pricey> !xchat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat
<Pricey> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 315 kB, installed size 840 kB
<Pricey> redvamp128: lovely stuff ^ :)
<Seeker`> !info irssi
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.12-4ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1056 kB, installed size 2908 kB
<redvamp128> I do have it installed though I prefer pidgin... for me it is easier on the eye
<Pricey> Seeker`: That's being thrown in at the deep end :)
<redvamp128> Thanks Pricey- see ya'll later
<Seeker`> Pricey: yup, but it is a great client :P
<bazhang> ugh
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, bobg said: Ubottu: There is a warning about AMD.  I have an AMD chip
<bazhang> kent, how may we help you
<Flannel> Hi kent, how can we help you today?
<TheDuke_NY> Hello, I have questions concerning read errors and irc ports
<Flannel> TheDuke_NY: depending on the question, that may or may not be topical for this channel, but go ahead.
<TheDuke_NY> I have never had problems connecting to freenode until recently, I have been able to connect, but get no welcome message, with no ability to join an IRC channel. After a short period of time I get disconnected with a "read error"
<TheDuke_NY> The default port has never worked for me, I have been using 7000 in the past. 
<TheDuke_NY> I tried using mutiple ports with no success
<TheDuke_NY> any ideas as to why this has been happening to me?
<elky> TheDuke_NY, 8001 is another port to try.
<elky> TheDuke_NY, however,  the ubuntu ops do not run Freenode. you're more likely to get people who know in #freenode
<TheDuke_NY> thanks, i got nickserv on irc.ubuntu.com server; but it wont let me join channels
<TheDuke_NY> well, that worked for a little while. Now I got a read error again.
<bazhang> TheDuke_NY, #freenode is the channel for this
<bazhang> TheDuke_NY, /join #freenode
<ubottu> DrDerek called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (bullgard4)
<nalioth> solv0rd
<Tm_T> nalioth: repeater and rude person he is, so I guess that was fine
<nalioth> Tm_T: automatons are not welcome
<bullgard4> nalioth: Can I get a reason that you banned me from #ubuntu-offtopic, please?
<nalioth> bullgard4: i believe your /lastlog will show you
<nalioth> and i don't believe you were banned at any time, and certainly aren't now
<nalioth> i DO suggest you fix whatever keeps repeating, though
<bullgard4> nalioth: No, my lastlog does not show me that. I do not know that there is anything in my computer that keeps repeating things in #ubuntu-offtopic.  
<bullgard4> I received a message: "08:15 -!- mode/#ubuntu-offtopic [+b %*!*@p5B2598F5.dip0.t-ipconnect.de] by nalioth". Is this no ban?  
<nalioth> bullgard4: your client repeated this line every 5 minutes for some time: 1235798659 23:24 < bullgard4> What audience targets http://freshmeat.net at?
<nalioth> and the presence of the % in that line shows it's a quiet
<bullgard4> nalioth: I do not understand your statement: "and the presence of the % in that line shows it's a quiet". Can you explain? I know an adjective 'quiet' but I do not know a noun 'quiet'. What does that mean, pleasw?
<bullgard4> s/pleasw/please
<nalioth> For tips and information on channel and user modes and management, see http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml bullgard4 
<nalioth> anything else?
<bullgard4> Yes. 
<bullgard4> Your statement: "bullgard4: your client repeated this line every 5 minutes for some time: 1235798659 23:24 < bullgard4> What audience targets http://freshmeat.net at?" is false, it is not true.
<nalioth> bullgard4: i'm not intereted in arguing.  i have the logs.
<nalioth> your client _was_ repeating, and you've been asked to look into it
<nalioth> was there anything else?
<bullgard4> Thank you very much for your information.
<nalioth> please see the /topic, bullgard4 
<ubottu> crdlb called the ops in #ubuntu (nigga_please)
<bazhang> bullgard4, please dont idle here as per the channel /topic
<Myrtti> bullgard4: did you have any other questions?
<Tm_T> 18 min idle time
<bullgard4> Myrtti: No, thank you.
<Tm_T> bullgard4: then please part
<Myrtti> Tm_T: would you talk to hansapallo about his quit message
<Tm_T> sure
<Myrtti> uh-oh
<Myrtti> [12:23] < zs> im not, I left it at that.. I don't care to follow a few rules
<bazhang> saw that
 * Myrtti is going to leave it at that
<bazhang> and in #ubuntu 'damn you I wanted opinions'
<Myrtti> but I'm also going to kick him the first chance I get
<Myrtti> GRAAAAHHH I feel so *old* when talking to these KIDS.
<Myrtti> it must be the amount of life experience
<bazhang> yep
 * elky hugs Myrtti
<elky> the sad part is that not all of them are actually kids.
<bazhang> most are not
<elky> coolduuuuuuuuuuuddddddddddeeeeeeeeeeeeeee or whatever he's called is looking to stir trouble
<bazhang> <cooldduuudde> shepherd: i think you would b better off using windows
<bazhang> qed
<Myrtti> what shepherd needs is someone to help him check if he can mount his fat/ntfs partitions...
<Myrtti> but I need coffee before I can even consider helping him
<Myrtti> and he quit
<bazhang> ouch
<bazhang> silenceisdefeat is allowed now?
<Myrtti> apparently so...
<ikonia> I'm not aware how the kline configuration options are but I'm assuming it's the same as a ban where you can ban on ident ?
<Myrtti> -ot is a madhouse
<Mez> and you only realise this now ?
<bazhang> the sun is blue the sky is hot
<Myrtti> I mean it's more crazy now than normally
<bazhang> oh wait
<Mez> ikonia Kline allows a lot of things
<bazhang> zs/coooooldudddeeeee I am guessing
<Myrtti> bazhang: add into mix ASUS-tek and we're done
<Myrtti> I'm just waiting for him to start his third degree interrogation
<bazhang> Myrtti, all that is missing is...grow-as-apple
<Myrtti> oh, he left
<bazhang> stir, mix, insanity!
<Myrtti> "Add only Water"
<bazhang> never after midnight
<elky> stupid dell. raised the price of the m1330 again. i am *so* not paying $1700 for a laptop
<elky> they also removed the 'no nvidia motherboard melter plzkthx' option
<elky> so, suffice to say, i am no longer getting that laptop :(
<elky> now i just gotta find another decent 13" laptop that weighs <2kg
<ikonia> elky: I got the intel board 1330 - about 2 weeks after it turned up dell retired the intel one and started making nvidia only
<elky> i could get one from overseas, but the idea of sending $1500 through a proxy makes me uneasy
<ikonia> I don't know any dell region that still sells the intel model 
<ikonia> they are all nvidia only
<elky> well, this has only happened in Au since thursday
<elky> probably on their friday refresh
<elky> so, i'm now reconsidering one of http://pioneercomputers.com.au/products/products.asp?c1=3&c2=166
<ikonia> elky: sis graphics !!!!! warning !!!!!!
<elky> yeah, that's the annoying bit.
<ikonia> 12.1 has intel 
<elky> but the 12.1.. .yeah
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> may as well get a netbook in that case
<elky> bazhang, that's the whole idea of a 12 or 13 inch laptop. it's a netbook, that i can actually see and type on
<bazhang> 10 inch not vastly smaller than 12
<ikonia> 12 is the smallest I'd consider
<ikonia> and I think now that I've got a 13'' I Think thats the best size for me
<bazhang> elky, good point
<bazhang> expecially about the typing
<bazhang> or even typing and irc :)
<elky> yeah, i have a 701. it's fine for irc, email and depending on the phase of moon and number of goat sacrifices, it even works for presenting.
<bazhang> but the kb is too small
<bazhang> I have the same
<elky> i have girl hands
<bazhang> as do I
<elky> it's fine for typing so long as i have fingernails
<elky> and so long as the fingernails are not to long
<bazhang> I can never work with the touchpad, and the kb is too small even for me
<elky> it's not too small, but it's not comfortable either
<bazhang> okay my hands are not that small :)
<elky> my hands are 17cm from wrist to tip of middle finger
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Veselushko said: !foo is foobar
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Veselushko said: !foobar is foo
<ikonia> ?
<elky> another option is the lenovo sl300. currently marked down here
<bazhang> veselushko nearing a remove
<ikonia> elky: what card (video) is in that ?
<elky>  Intel GMA X4500       
<elky> bazhang, was it you hoping for asus-tek?
<elky> he's heeeeeeeeeeeere
<bazhang> elky, cwortman is worse right now
<elky> yeah
<bazhang> bill gates worshipping etc
<bazhang> oh coollddddudddeeee is back. fun
<elky> i swear i can feel my intelligence slamming the door on the way out.
<bazhang> cwortman is actually not dumb, but has some nasty views
<elky> intelligence is not just about knowledge.
<bazhang> coolduudede is just a 17 yr old hindi kid, annoying ala nbeebo
<elky> intelligence is just as much about how to use the knowledge you have
<bazhang> true
<bazhang> ++
<elky> oh, so now the geek peeing contest has started?
<bazhang> better than the alternative
<Myrtti> oh no, I've removed vpenis.sh from my systems!
<bazhang> hehehe
<Nafallo> good
<Myrtti> oh, I still have a backup ^___^
<Myrtti> 88.1cm
<Seeker`> vpenis?
<bazhang> oof
<Myrtti> *snigger*
<Myrtti> echo `uptime|grep day|sed 's/.*up \([0-9]*\) day.*/\1\/10+/';awk '/^cpu MHz/ {print $4"/30+"; }' /proc/cpuinfo;free|awk '/^Mem/ {print $3"/1024/3+"}';df -l -P -k -x nfs -x none -x bind | awk '!/1k/{if ($1 ~ "/dev/(scsi|sd)"){ s+= $2} s+= $2;} END {print s/1024/50"/15+70";}'`|bc|sed 's/\(.$\)/.\1cm/'
<Myrtti> yes, I had an odd boyfriend.
<Seeker`> heh
<Nafallo> nafallo@wizard:~$ vpenis.sh 
<Nafallo> 155.9cm
<Nafallo> nafallo@pony:~$ ./vpenis.sh 
<Nafallo> ./vpenis.sh: 2: bc: not found
<Nafallo> ;-)
<Myrtti> :-P
<Seeker`> 53.5 on my laptop
<Seeker`> 95.6 on my desktop which i just turned on
<elky> 34.6cm on my laptop. you know, just in case you're wondering why i want a new one.
<Myrtti> 55.1cm on my home server
<Nafallo> 45cm on adder.magicalforest.se (hosting ubuntu-{se,nordic}.org
<bazhang> phew
<elky> it's like kicking a retarded puppy
<bazhang> that was like an extended contest of who can be the most annoying
<elky> zs will win again next time he starts going on about having no money
<elky> with whichever phrase he uses
<bazhang> haha
<mneptok> Host 'aten', running Linux 2.6.24-23-generic - Cpu0: AMD Athlon 1000 MHz; Up: 23d+10:51; Users: 2; Load: 0.00; Free: [Mem: 13/1446 Mio] [Swap: 671/715 Mio] [/: 5925/9746 Mio] [/home: 499140/699314 Mio]; Vpenis: 248.3 cm;
<bazhang> mneptok, nice blog!
<mneptok> hmm?
<mneptok> oh, the Drabble?
<mneptok> thanks :)
<bazhang> saw your posts from planet :)
<mneptok> that reminds me ...
<bazhang> have bookmarked the mariadb site
<mneptok> christel nalioth Gary: could i get an Ubuntu member cloak now that i'm not a Canonical person? or better yet, could we expedite the Maria project group app? O:)
<bazhang> now an angel haha
<mneptok> i got the halo (tarnished) off a dead guy.
<bazhang> :0
<mneptok> Freenode activity in my home client will take some getting used to :)
<ikonia> mneptok: hey !
<mneptok> ikonia: oy!
<ikonia> mneptok: congratulations on your new job. 
<mneptok> thanks
<mneptok> work begins in earnest this weekend
<mneptok> but first i have to get some muscle memory for this new irssi window layout
<ikonia> mneptok: so you're a home worker now
<mneptok> (-ops is 8. not 3. NOT 3.)
<mneptok> aye.
<ikonia> very nice
<mneptok> we're off to tritium-world in a month or two.
<mneptok> (New Mexico)
<ikonia> ah
<mneptok> http://www.flickr.com/photos/openthreads/516220938/sizes/o/  <--- looks very nice from a Montreal winter ;)
<ikonia> flickr down
<ikonia> "hold my clicks" ???
<mneptok> refresh.
<mneptok> it's not down, just "challenged" ;)
<nickrud> no trees ugh.
<bazhang> the plasma bank?
<Myrtti> <guess> he's poor. he's selling his plasma. </guess>
<bazhang> so he said many times
<bazhang> a parting shot I would guess
<Myrtti> I need to start fitness boxing or something
<Myrtti> my anger towards IRC idiots makes me want to hit someone in the face
<Myrtti> hard.
<Seeker`> :/
<bazhang> or get a wii
<Pricey> mneptok: launchpad page?
<Pricey> Nevermind.
<Pricey> mneptok: ubuntu cloak added.
<mneptok> Pricey: kickbooty. thanks.
<Pricey> no probs
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MTecknology said: !idle is <alias>behavior
<ikonia> ??
<Pricey> !behaviour
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Pricey> bah
<Pricey> yay
<Pricey> !behavior
<Pricey> haha take that
<Pricey> (jdong)
<mneptok> !color
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about color
<mneptok> !colour
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about colour
<mneptok> !colonoscopy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about colonoscopy
<mneptok> you're about to ...
<Pricey> Why should !idle be an alias to behaviour?
<Pricey> !idle
<ubottu> Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Pricey> bah that's a -ops one,
<bazhang> 'its too easy to break Ubuntu'
<ikonia> ignore it
<bazhang> trolling?
<bazhang> perlmonkey
<ikonia> just sulking
<ikonia> Flannel: busy in there - tag your it
 * Flannel wishes he could be it.
<Myrtti> mmmmm bath.
<bazhang> djm621 in -ot
 * genii makes a large pot of coffee
<bazhang> too many trolls today in -ot
<Myrtti> ooh, a russian.
<bazhang> fluent in english as well
<Myrtti> atleast the bath took all the pain away from my knees and ankles and back
<Myrtti> whee
 * Tm_T huggles Myrtti 
<Tm_T> lucky you
<Myrtti> I know the pain will come back once the warmth escapes
<Myrtti> in the meantime, I'll enjoy
<ubottu> In ubottu, nivalis said: !nivalis is confused
<Myrtti> lol
<genii> bazhang: Hehe
<bazhang> genii, thanks for the cookie!
<genii> bazhang: Anytime, of course
<Myrtti> cookie?
<Myrtti> cookie?
<genii> Been a very long week for me, so trying not to get dragged into any marathon support sessions, etc. Figured I'll be cookie and coffee supply ... 
<bazhang> hehe
<Myrtti> someone is giving out COOKIES?!
<bazhang> ruhroh
<Gary> where?
 * genii slides Myrtti the bag of assorted cookies and lets her pick one out
<bazhang> watch yer fingers
 * Myrtti picks a broken and ugly one and gives Gary one of the prettier ones
<bazhang> gary is about!
<bazhang> might lose a digit
<Myrtti> ooh, tea
 * Myrtti pours tea for everyone
<Gary> nom nom nom
<Gary> tea, meh, I haves hobgoblin
<genii> Mmm... tea sounds good for a change instead of my usual coffee
<Nafallo> red wine
<Myrtti> @bansearch DaemonFC 
<ubottu> No matches found for daemonfc!n=null@c-69-245-138-66.hsd1.in.comcast.net in any channel
<Myrtti> I'm getting bored with him
<Myrtti> !prayer
<ubottu> Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language or leisurely op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so.
<Pici> amen
<Myrtti> Tm_T: if you're there, could you growl at the -fi for me
<Hell-Razor> wow...how can you guys call yourself a distro
<Myrtti> excuse me?
<Hell-Razor> you guys just focus on noobs
<nixternal> Hell-Razor: easy, Ubuntu is a distro...there I called it a distro
<LjL> Hell-Razor: do you have an operator/abuse question?
<nixternal> Hell-Razor: then Ubuntu should fit you perfectly 
<nixternal> come on, I like feeding the trolls!
<Pici> We know.. we know :P
<LjL> nixternal: ok, go on then :P
<nixternal> hahahahaha
 * Myrtti gets her popcorn
 * nixternal grabs more coffee
<nixternal> Hell-Razor: come on, you gotta be able to troll better than that
<nixternal> how about the brown theme?
<nixternal> ok LjL, you can get rid of um, this trolling adventure is boring
<Hell-Razor> most people that use ubuntu dont know jack shit about linux...they go around parading that they use it and oo look at them. the coding sucks as a backend, you cant do shit with it, everybody cries when they ask for help with it. i asked several people "what kernel do you use" when they were running ubuntu and 
<nixternal> there we go
<Hell-Razor> im getting there nixternal settle down
<nixternal> hahaha
<Myrtti> BWAAAHAHAH
<nixternal> Hell-Razor: why troll an IRC OPs channel though?
<Myrtti> cheap entertainment
<Hell-Razor> ...and they say "whats a kernel" and "how do i  figure that out"
<Hell-Razor> cause its fun
<LjL> because he's out of non-ops channels i suppose
<Hell-Razor> no theres plenty more
<Hell-Razor> this is just a random one i picked
<nixternal> Hell-Razor: but you have to admit, we have brought more people to Linux than any other distro has ever drempt of, even if they are noobs...remember the day you were a noob?
<Hell-Razor> no, you havent
<nixternal> sure we have
<Myrtti> gentoo then?
<nixternal> hahaha
<Myrtti> :->
<Hell-Razor> no, you havent
<nixternal> who has then?
<Myrtti> *Snork*
<Hell-Razor> redhat and fedora alone have done at least 10x more than you guys have
<Myrtti> oh, cry me a river
<nixternal> but they couldn't market themselves out of a wet paper bag for the desktop industry could they?
<Hell-Razor> they shouldnt have to
<Myrtti> I'm sure guys like you market them the best
<nixternal> also remember that red hat has been around for about 10 more years than ubuntu
<Myrtti> <instant rimshot />
<nixternal> so saying we have contributed less or done this less is obviously true today, but it shouldn't be held against us
<Myrtti> badumtshih
<Hell-Razor> you have done nothing
<nixternal> that isn't true at all and you know it
<Myrtti> so if we're nothing, then why are you bothering?
<Hell-Razor> it is true
<nixternal> come on dude, you have to be able to troll better than that
<nixternal> you my friend, are a trolling noob
<Hell-Razor> or just bored and decided to go trolling
<nixternal> true
<nixternal> been there done that myself
<Myrtti> *gasp*
<LjL> all you non-Acorn Archimedes users are so sad losers.
<LjL> especially the Atari using ones.
<nixternal> it must suck living your life in jealously....here is a good idea, why don't you go to distro watch and cheat the hell out of it to make red hat and fedora #1 there
<Hell-Razor> and this is after ive been trying to help somebody (using what distro... ill give you one guess ) for the past hour and a half with using cedega and theyre saying it sucks when its the distros problem not cedega
<nixternal> Hell-Razor: tell them to file a bug :)
 * Myrtti refuses to give personal help, points people to answers.launchpad.net, ubuntuforums and irc channels
<nixternal> *yawn*
<nixternal> hehe
<Hell-Razor> Myrtti, maybe thats my problem
<Hell-Razor> nixternal, and i dont mean a bug, but like they just needed a more up-to-date kernel
<Myrtti> I can help people all my hearts desire in #ubuntu and #xubuntu and #ubuntu-fi
<Myrtti> but I'm not anybody's personal helpdesk
<nixternal> Hell-Razor: ahhh, what version of ubuntu were they running that they needed a more up-to-date kernel for cedega?
<Hell-Razor> it was actually for their ati drivers so cedega would work
<Hell-Razor> and i dont konw
<nixternal> ya, gotcha....i hate the proprietary driver issue...hopefully one day it will be good for all
<LjL> ah, so a *proprietary* package didn't work because it was blocked by a *proprietary* driver
<LjL> and it's Ubuntu's fault
<LjL> makes sense
<Hell-Razor> LjL, no its a ubuntu problem because everything is "oh you dont know how to do that, the cd will do it for you!"
<Myrtti> *boring*
<Hell-Razor> exactly
<Myrtti> so, was there anything else?
<Hell-Razor> anyway lets see how fast i can get banned from other shitti-ubuntu channels
<LjL> fast
<nixternal> haha
<LjL> the color of the highlight i have on him can't easily go unnoticed
<nixternal> typical gentoo user
<LjL> (it's also quite unreadable but... i guess that's what you get for an attention-catching highlight)
<nixternal> they hate the fact their distro is falling apart around them
<LjL> nixternal: don't be harsh. the gentoo ops said they know him as a troll too
<nixternal> I wouldn't even classify him as a troll to be honest
<nixternal> a real troll can typically back up their statements
<LjL> nixternal: ok, a spammer then
<LjL> since spam both #ubuntu and #kubuntu is what he did
<nixternal> ya, a spammer, but I was thinking more along the lines of...I don't know...how do I say this nicely...
<LjL> by the way
<nixternal> an e-tard?
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops Hell-Razor
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<LjL> nixternal: you don't have to say it nicely
<nixternal> hehe
<Myrtti> bullgard4 warning
<Myrtti> WTH
<Myrtti> what's #ubuntu-talk?
<Myrtti> Pricey, nalioth?
<Myrtti> nobody there
<Myrtti> but alexandr
<Myrtti> not again...
<Seeker`> hi
<Myrtti> o O ( MEH )
<ubottu> _VIM_ called the ops in #ubuntu (C0de)
<jpds> Hmm.
<guntbert> good evening
<guntbert> can someone have a look at #ubuntu , [23:13] <C0de> is a kernel like windows N,
<guntbert> he is definitely behaving like troll
<guntbert> [23:15] <C0de> cv\b
<guntbert> [23:15] <C0de> fdgfdgdfg
<guntbert> [23:15] <C0de> df
<guntbert> [23:15] <C0de> g
<guntbert> [23:15] <C0de> df
<guntbert> [23:15] <C0de> g
<Gary> yeah, we saw
<DBO> already took care of it
<guntbert> thx, I'm off
<DBO> i was just waiting for him to do something really dumb
<guntbert> ok, the thing with the rope :)
<Gary> and that was dumb
<Gary> I hate teh trollz
<DBO> hes trying to convince me his keyboard messed up
<DBO> fun
<Gary> explains the rest of his trolling...
<DBO> yeah
<Pici> s/keyboard/brain/
<DBO> yeah hes still trying to troll me
<DBO> I'll life his ban in a month
<DBO> lift
#ubuntu-ops 2009-03-01
<ubottu> _VIM_ called the ops in #ubuntu (usb-onfire Trolling)
<Flannel> ubottu: tell cmrn|away about away
<lemonsarecool> hello
<Flannel> Howdy lemonsarecool
<lemonsarecool> now can you unban me?
<Flannel> lemonsarecool: Erm.  Not to sound standoffish, but why should I?
<lemonsarecool> because i'm sad now
<Flannel> You were warned about being offtopic and disruptive, yet you persisted.
<lemonsarecool> and ##linux is completely worthless
<lemonsarecool> why do i get banned for saying one thing when other people have utterly retarded offtopic conversations and flood the channel and get no punishment?
<Flannel> lemonsarecool: First off, that's not an accurate portrayal; second, other people aren't purposefully disruptive.  They'll be steered back on topic, and warned against flooding, and then they won't do it again.
<lemonsarecool> join ##linux
<lemonsarecool> look at what they're talking about
<lemonsarecool> it's complete bullshit
<lemonsarecool> and nobody's doing anything about it
<Flannel> #ubuntu isn't ##linux... I fail to see how its relevant.
<lemonsarecool> they're both channels
<lemonsarecool> *sigh*
<lemonsarecool> just the fact that they talk about shit and flood, but nobody does a damn thing about it
<Flannel> lemonsarecool: ##linux has nothing to do with #ubuntu, the people in charge of that channel run it however they see fit.  Whats appropriate there obviously isn't appropriate in #ubuntu
<lemonsarecool> and when i say ONE LINE, I GET BANNED
<lemonsarecool> even on #ubuntu!
<lemonsarecool> same thing!
<Flannel> lemonsarecool: I'm not here to argue about whether or not you deserved your ban.  You and I both know you said more than one line.
<Flannel> Instead, would you like to focus on how you could get your banned removed in a timely manner?
<lemonsarecool> i said two
<lemonsarecool> ok then
<lemonsarecool> how can i?
<Flannel> The biggest thing is the make sure you'll be a productive and non-disruptive participant in the future.  So, lets make sure you're familiar with our channel policies.
<Flannel> lemonsarecool: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines and http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct  Please read and understand both of those
<lemonsarecool> and after that?
<Flannel> Well, it'd help if you actually read them in a manner that you'll understand them.
<lemonsarecool> ok
<lemonsarecool> and after i do?
<Flannel> Lets cross that bridge when we get to it.
 * Myrtti yawns
<Myrtti> good morning
<Flannel> Howdy Myrtti
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !no, !ooo is <alias> openoffice
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !no, !openoffice is OpenOffice is a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". For (unofficial) repositories containing OpenOffice.org 3, see https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa. User help available in #openoffice.org.
<Myrtti> !ooo
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org".  For (unofficial) repositories containing OpenOffice.org 3, see https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa .  User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<Myrtti> !openoffice
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<lemonsarecool> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Myrtti> !-openoffice
<ubottu> openoffice aliases: openoffice.org, oo - added by gnomefreak on 2006-06-30 03:58:38
<lemonsarecool> !penis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about penis
<lemonsarecool> LOL
<lemonsarecool> sorry
<lemonsarecool> i just had to try it
<Myrtti> >__<
<lemonsarecool> i won't do it again
<lemonsarecool> :(
<Myrtti> !-ooo
<ubottu> ooo has no aliases - added by Pici on 2008-01-21 19:14:54 - last edited by jrib on 2009-02-17 12:51:21
<Myrtti> !forget ooo
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Myrtti
<Myrtti> !ooo is <alias> openoffice
<ubottu> But ooo already means something else!
<Myrtti> !unforget ooo
<ubottu> I suddenly remember ooo again, Myrtti
<Myrtti> !no ooo is <alias> openoffice
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Flannel> lemonsarecool: Have you finished reading?
<lemonsarecool> not yet
<lemonsarecool> i was doing something else
<Myrtti> !no openoffice is <reply> a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". For (unofficial) repositories containing OpenOffice.org 3, see https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa. User help available in #openoffice.org.
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<lemonsarecool> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> lemonsarecool called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<lemonsarecool> sorry
<lemonsarecool> :S
<Flannel> lemonsarecool: Please don't idle here.
<lemonsarecool> i didnt know it would do that
<lemonsarecool> idle?
<elky> sitting here doing nothing
<lemonsarecool> ok i read the pages
<elky> and do you understand now why you were banned?
<lemonsarecool> yes
<lemonsarecool> i understood earlier
 * Myrtti smacks lemonsarecool 
<Myrtti> don't use !ops in vain
<lemonsarecool> sorry
<lemonsarecool> i said i didn't know what it did
<lemonsarecool> now i'm better informed and know not to use it except in a real emergency
<Myrtti> good.
<Myrtti> because my computer started beeping and I ran from the kitchen making coffee and almost tripped on a pillow :-/
<ikonia> why is lemonsarecool still here ?
<elky> ikonia, waiting on flannel i suspect
<ikonia> he was told to go and read the documents, yet he's still messing around with !penis and has been asked not to idle
<ikonia> oh and he tried !ops
<ikonia> clear he's still a troll
<Gary> and popped over to ##linux to play there
<ikonia> just remove him
<elky> ikonia, where is he messing around with !penis?
<elky> oh yes, i see
<lemonsarecool> sorry myrtti!
<lemonsarecool> i didn't know it did that!
<lemonsarecool> i read the documents, i already told you
<ikonia> lemonsarecool: you have been asked not to idle here - please leave
<elky> you didnt know that we'd see you type !penis into a channel?
<lemonsarecool> i'm not idling
<ikonia> lemonsarecool: you are, 
<lemonsarecool> Flannel: soo?
<elky> lemonsarecool, you read those pages before you started abusing the bot, yes?
<lemonsarecool> i read the page and saw the !op command, and i tried it to see what it would do
<lemonsarecool> sorry :(
<lemonsarecool> now i know not to abuse it
<lemonsarecool> and i won't
<Gary> lemonsarecool: you are not learning though are you
<elky> i disagree with your notion that you understand the wiki pages you read, since you clearly do not.
<Gary> you just tried being stupid in ##linux, so I doubt you have understood anything on those links the ops here suggested you read
<lemonsarecool> i understand, ok?
<lemonsarecool> i read and understood
<lemonsarecool> sorry that i used !op
<Gary> and leaving a channel with a command like that is just stupid
<elky> Gary, what did he do in ##linux?
<Flannel> lemonsarecool: You've read the documents, but its unfortunately still not exactly apparent that you know how to behave.  Lets do this:  Come back in 24 hours to give those pages some time to sink in.
<Gary> elky: left with this - 09:06 -!- lemonsarecool [n=lemonsar@pool-173-64-65-230.bltmmd.fios.verizon.net] has left ##linux ["sudo rm -rf /"]
<Gary> after me telling him I was bored with his trolling there
<elky> i'm pretty sure i can guess the command you refer to though
<lemonsarecool> now i can't leave without being accused of trolling?
<lemonsarecool> jesus christ
<Gary> lemonsarecool: you are taking this to a level which is multi channel, that is *really* not a good idea to do that on freenode...
<elky> oh goodie, this means we can hand you over to The Network.
<lemonsarecool> i joined ##linux to ask my question
<Gary> and then promptly trolled there
<elky> lemonsarecool, system-wrecking commands in /part messages are known to actually wreck systems of newbies who take it as parting advice.
<lemonsarecool> and if i trolled/spammed/whatever it wasn't as much as those other guys talking about satan for 45 minutes
<lemonsarecool> oh come on
<Gary> so if someone else is being stupid it is okay to be stupid too?
<lemonsarecool>  /facepalm
 * Myrtti prefers dealing with adults, adults take responsibility over their own actions
<elky> lemonsarecool, i've been an op in these channels for over three years now. i've dealt with people who've lost their systems by doing that command because 'they saw it in a help channel'
<lemonsarecool> for one, why didn't you do anything about them?  and then on top of that, accuse me of having my name in 50% of the satan conversation when in reality i was asking them to stop trolling
<lemonsarecool> ok fine
<lemonsarecool> i'll change it
<lemonsarecool> but if anything it'll teach them not to randomly type commands they weren't even instructed to type, let alone know the function of
<elky> Gary, could i have a log snippet please?
<ikonia> come on - it's obvious this guys intent
<elky> lemonsarecool, that attitude is *NOT* welcome in these channels.
<Gary> elky: one mo
<elky> ikonia, i know.
<lemonsarecool> ok fine
<lemonsarecool> i said i'd change it
<lemonsarecool> ok come on ikonia 
<lemonsarecool> now you think i'm intentionally trying to kill people's computers?
<elky> ikonia, i'm on the verge of giving him the choice of coming back in 48 hours, or going in now and getting a month ban at the first slip-up. i'm guessing it'll be the month ban by the end of the hour.
<lemonsarecool> that's it, frame lemon for murder now
<lemonsarecool> how long is it now?
<elky> lemonsarecool, clearly not long enough.
<Myrtti> lemonsarecool: don't play a martyr, it has gone out of fashion about thousand or so years ago
<Myrtti> lemonsarecool: you're only making your situation worse
<ikonia> this is pointless 
<ikonia> "murder" come on
<ikonia> toom much time has been wasted talking to this guy with his current atttiude
<lemonsarecool> how am i a martyr?
<lemonsarecool> and ikonia, i had no intent of destroying people's systems
<ikonia> no-one said you did
<lemonsarecool> YOU DID
<ikonia> you just made that random comment
<jussi01> ikonia: ping poing ping
<lemonsarecool> <ikonia> come on - it's obvious this guys intent
<ikonia> jussi01: hello
<ikonia> lemonsarecool: where does that say "destroy peoples systems"
<elky> lemonsarecool, he meant that your intent is to be a pain in the rear.
<lemonsarecool> ok whatever
<lemonsarecool> it's not
<elky> when told that your actions could harm people's computers, you chose to reply with 'they deserve it'
<lemonsarecool> i said i would change it
<lemonsarecool> and i did
<lemonsarecool> i didn't say directly that they deserved it
<elky> that doesnt erase what you said.
<elky> and what you said indicates what you're likely to say in the future.
<lemonsarecool> *sigh*
<ikonia> yeah, sighing makes it better
<lemonsarecool> did i say that?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> I did
<ikonia> lemonsarecool: just go away for a bit - think about your attitude towards people in the channels you join
<ikonia> it's pointless sat here discussing it
<lemonsarecool> i said it one time
<lemonsarecool> it doesn't mean i'm going to have that attitude all the time
<ikonia> you're showing the same attitude in here, which is why it's pointless talking about it
<Gary> timesink--
<ikonia> lemonsarecool: so please leave - take some time to think about what you say and how you behave in the chanls you join 
<elky> lemonsarecool, this isnt going anywhere. it's time for you to go away for a few days and think things over. in the mean time, there's ubuntuforums.org. they also have rules. try to abide by them.
<elky> ha!
<Gary> oh dear god
<Gary> Myrtti: gimme cookies?
<Myrtti> since when has tourettes swearing ticks been something that can manifest in text communication?
<ikonia> what a waste of time
<ikonia> I wonder if it was grow-as-apples
<ikonia> he's got nicks like
<ikonia> superorange
<ikonia> grow-as-appls
<ikonia> now lemonsarecool ?
<Myrtti> I have no idea about tourettes apart that my boyfriend has it (though without any ticks for several years) but I find it very difficult to believe that tourettes can manifest in irc
 * Myrtti gives cookies to Gary
<Myrtti> ikonia: he was grow-as-apples?
<Myrtti> aka groovyOrange?
<Myrtti> some claim he's sp0rtily as well
<jussi01> and some claim Im the messiah... who cares who he is, his attitude sucked. 
<elky> Myrtti, they would be very slow and drawn out tics... almost more like the bastard child of an epileptic seizure and a tourette tick
<elky> jussi01, +
<ikonia> Myrtti: don't know ??
<ikonia> Myrtti: asking that question due to the nick ?
<Myrtti> grow-as-apple IS groovyOrange
<Myrtti> I think mc44 caught sp0rtily changing his nick to grow-as-apple, or that's what bazhang told us earlier, I think
 * elky greps some logs
<ikonia> I don't care, just wondered
<Myrtti> and sp0rtily is a stalker
<Myrtti> a creepy weirdo en par with ASUS-tek
<Gary> I do hate timesinks like that
<Myrtti> he scared Lynoure away from -ot I think
<Gary> elky: did you see the logs?
<elky> Gary, yup
<Gary> headache eh
<elky> heh yeah
<Gary> I chucked the whole lot in, so you could get context, there was a lot of "fluff" in there too from others, which did not help
<elky> i wonder how he'd feel if i walked into his home and told him he needed to move everything around
<Myrtti> ubottu: tell Neggy about away
 * Pici waves
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> tea, and then cleaning
<bazhang> sp0rtily is back?
<bazhang> aha never mind
<bazhang> yep mc44 caught him joining the brlcad channel with the serverloft address z@serverloft, then switched to sport1 
<bazhang> icestar is asus-tek I am guessing
<elky> how does that tie into to grow-as-apples?
<bazhang> groovyorange and grow-as-apples were using that serverloft address at certain points
<bazhang> icestar has no connection afaik other than being creepy stalker
<bazhang> err another
<Pici> I thought icestar was asustek
<Pici> or someone had ininuated that
<elky> he is. the ident is the same
<bazhang> wonder if I should !piracy him
<Pici> 'kavita'
<bazhang> its him
<bazhang> aka hynix
<elky> umakant is also a known ident. his work ident iirc
<bazhang> yep
<elky> the one he signed up to snuxoll's hour-old drupal with
<elky> is icestar a computer/component brand?
<Pici> Sounds like a refrigerator 
<elky> yeah
<elky> sp0rtily, vent313, loveasorange, grow-as-orange, grow-as-app1e, and groovyOrange have all joined -offtopic from the same serverloft address
<elky> according to my logs. i might be missing some
<elky> grepping #u now, but i dont think he's ever even been in there
<Myrtti> *graaah*
<Myrtti> if topyli complains about snuxoll's hardware reviews...
<Myrtti> I find it more difficult to handle Umakants business reviews
<topyli> heh
<Myrtti> I wonder how badly my social life would suffer if I quit using IM and used only IRC
<elky> ugh, git it awf! git it awf!
<Myrtti> I'm starting to hate bitlbee as well
<Myrtti> it - never - works
<elky> Myrtti, have any aprilhare repellent handy?
<Myrtti> elky: kick him
<elky> for gushing that i'm his 'new heroine' because i said my laptop never had windows on it long enough to get hot. um, no.
<Myrtti> I've never had a laptop with Windows that I used
<Myrtti> what's so weird with that
<elky> Myrtti, not sure, but he's getting clingy
<Pici> Nothing. I only had windows on this laptop long enough to ensure that the hardware worked before I wiped it.
<Myrtti> I think I'll go to bed and have a nap, I'm so tired all of a sudden
 * Mez will probably keep Vista on his laptop but only for IE7 testing
<Myrtti> right. a book and a bed. lovely combo. ttfn
<elky> Pici, do you think daemonfc needs some help to realise that we dont want a verbal diarrhea of everything passing through his brain?
<Pici> elky: I'm not seeing much of an issue.
<elky> Pici, i've probably developed an intolerence to it, since it started out as Why Ubuntu Sucks And RPM Rules narrative
<Pici> elky: I probably missed the beginning of it
<elky> he joined the channel, and someone did !grub not long after. his first words were to trash grub. he then deviated that into why ubuntu sucks because it doesnt use rpm.
<elky> and continued that through me and one other person telling him that trashing ubuntu in an ubuntu channel was inappropriate.
<elky> so, i then wii'd him, and found an episode of #defocus with him to be telling a kid to lie on a job application, because the police are out to get everyone.
<elky> oh lookie, umakant is up to his old tricks
<elky> Myrtti, guess who just advertised ##c-u
<phie^u> how can i add ubotu to our irc channel
<jpds> phie^u: Which channel?
<phie^u> jpds: #ubuntu-vn
<phie^u> jpds: thanks
<jpds> phie^u: All done.
<phie^u> jpds: can i translate it into vietnamese :)
<jpds> I could give you an empty factoid database, and you could add stuff to that.
<jpds> phie^u: Would you prefer that?
<phie^u> jpds: ok :)
<jpds> phie^u: Gimme a min.
<jpds> Oh right on. I appear to have deleted my ubottu scripts.
<Tm_T> khanh_coltech: hi, something we can help you with?
<khanh_coltech> Tm_T: thank,  i had a bot in my channel with help of jpds
<Tm_T> khanh_coltech: so there's no more issues left?
<khanh_coltech> Tm_T: now i'm training my bot :(, it have nothing :)
<khanh_coltech> has :)
<Tm_T> khanh_coltech: then read topic please (:
<Myrtti> elky: so I noticedx
<Myrtti> hello khanh_coltech, I see you've gotten yourself a bot
<khanh_coltech> Myrtti: :), jpds take it for me :)
<Myrtti> could you check if this is ok?
<Myrtti> !vn
<ubottu> Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<Myrtti> ^
<khanh_coltech> oh, you made it?
<khanh_coltech> Myrtti: its ok :)
<Myrtti> no, someone else did it with some help
<Myrtti> khanh_coltech: if there's nothing else we can help you with, you're welcome to hang around at #ubuntu-irc
<Myrtti> that channel is more for the loco channel people than this
<khanh_coltech> Myrtti: ok
<Pricey> Could someone with definitely working utf-8 please post a screenshot of !vn for me?
<Myrtti> sure
<Pricey> A bit of other random utf-8 wouldn't hurt either.
<Pricey> I 'think' what I'm seeing is fine, but just wanna double check :P
<Myrtti> I just love terminator zoom
<Myrtti> Pricey: that's weird.
<Tm_T> Myrtti: oh boy...
<Pricey> Myrtti: hmm?
<Pricey> Tm_T: wrong
<Myrtti> I just took a screenshot with maximised terminator and it looks funny
<Myrtti> terminator, not the font
<Myrtti> http://myrtti.fi/temp/vn-font.png
<Myrtti> khanh_coltech: did you have anything else we could help you with?
<Pricey> Myrtti: you have a really ugly font selection, but thanks, tis perfect.
<Myrtti> Pricey: just plain monospace
<Pricey> Myrtti: but the characters are different :S
<Myrtti> seems to work with any other language with utf-8 than vn
<Pricey> can't you see the different thicknesses?
<Myrtti> sure
<Myrtti> but I also don't see vietnamese that often
<Myrtti> :-)
<khanh_coltech> Myrtti: i use courier :)
<Pricey> Myrtti: but its all just utf-8? :)
<Myrtti> Pricey: huh?
<Myrtti> merde, even Liberation Mono looks awful
<Pricey> Myrtti: http://img111.imageshack.us/img111/7992/irssi.png
<Myrtti> you have an ugly font
<Moniker42> ubuntu-vorgon?
<Pricey> But at least it is all the same :)
<Myrtti> Pricey: also, it's also WINDOWS, so SHUT UP
<Myrtti> :-)
<Pricey> Myrtti: hey its all i have! :)
<khanh_coltech> Myrtti: courier 10 pitch isnt windows font 
<Myrtti> and courier also looks ugly
<Tm_T> hrr
<Tm_T> use Aurek-besh
 * Tm_T hides
<jdong_> oh stop complaining OS X is 100x worse at this game
<Pricey> jdong_: who rattled your cage?!
<Tm_T> anything is worse than KDE, as we all know
<jdong_> where your choices of antialiasing is either {unreadably jagged, harry, REALLY HAIRY, OH GOD IS THAT RMS'S FACE?}
<Myrtti> yay.
<Myrtti> it looks reversly bad with Kochi Mincho
<Tm_T> Myrtti: that h-pallo just did attack on me because my maintenance
<Tm_T> interesting
<Myrtti> he also sent me a link to a cartoon on Friday
<Myrtti> which I didn't want to see really
<Tm_T> indeedio, just when we see him doing one last mistake, he has his way out for good
 * Myrtti goes back to using Monospace
<Tm_T> Myrtti: that is DejaVu Sans Mono (I think)
<Moniker42> jdong_: harry anti-aliasing?
<Moniker42> as in harry potter? anti-aliases like MAGIC!
<Myrtti> Tm_T: might be, I don't care. All I know is that none of the other fonts look nice
<Myrtti> or if they do, they have the exact same problem
<Tm_T> Myrtti: indeed, it's good font
<Myrtti> or I might just switch to Liberation while we're at it
<Myrtti> there
<Tm_T> (:)
<Myrtti> khanh_coltech: can we help you in anything?
<khanh_coltech> Myrtti: not now :), now i'm training my bot, it's interesting.
<Tm_T> khanh_coltech: then you might like to part from this channel, as this is not for idling
<Myrtti> khanh_coltech: as many people have tried subtly to tell you, this channel is not for idling, as you can see in the topic. You'll get your answers at #ubuntu-irc as well
<Myrtti> I'm going to set -fi +m soon
<Tm_T> please do (:
<Myrtti> Tm_T: if that's you, it's not a good idea
<Tm_T> I know, I'm just getting ready to lose my keyb any moment, and that moment can be crucial
<Myrtti> mmm cheese
<Myrtti> ubottu: tell ivanoats about away 
<Jack_Sparrow> Myrtti I saw hi do that twice ubutnu as only entry
<Jack_Sparrow> could be a bot
<Myrtti> Jack_Sparrow: thanks for stepping in, but I could have handled it myself
<Jack_Sparrow> I know, I sensed your frustration and did what I was alrady planning when I saw you talk with them :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Didnt mean to step on toes
<Jack_Sparrow> Even pretty painted ones
<Jack_Sparrow> especially
 * Myrtti shrugs, goes to make tuna pasta
<Myrtti> hmmm
<Myrtti> I wonder who should I contact about paste.ubuntu.com suggestions
<Nafallo> Myrtti: IS most likely.
<Myrtti> IS?
 * Myrtti blinks
<Nafallo> Myrtti: PM :-)
<Mez> Myrtti: Information Services 
<Myrtti> so I was told
<Mez> aka #canonical-sysadmin
<Mez> (sorry, just got back to my PC after sunday lunch)
<Myrtti> *sigh* this day is turning worse and worse with every inhale I make
<Myrtti> perhaps I should just go to bed and sleep
 * Flannel refrains from mentioning that you breathe even while sleeping.
<Myrtti> Flannel: but I'd be sleeping. Which would make the time go faster
<Flannel> Ah, is that how it works?
<Myrtti> I'm getting serious Skype withdrawal symptomps
<Mez> I havent used skype in ages :(
<Nafallo> stop being sad for loving freedom again? ;-)
<Myrtti> Nafallo: shutup.
 * Myrtti pouts
<Myrtti> well, when Duncan returns from Sweden *grunt* perhaps we'll try http://www.sip-communicator.org/index.php/Main/Download since it seems to have a sane Mac OS X installer.
 * Myrtti goes to play with hestekor.swf
<Myrtti> omg liberation mono looks awful as well
<Myrtti> MEH²
<Flannel> How rude
<Flannel> tomaw: Did you grab Nicksys too?
<Myrtti> what on earth
<tomaw> Flannel: yup
<Flannel> Myrtti: fishing for passwords
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Lenin_Cat said: ubottu, Lenin_Cat is Revolution is Lenin_Cat's meow
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, ompaul said: ubottu, Lenin_Cat is <reply> Revolution as in spin me baby, the meow is a lie!
<jussi01> ikonia: ping ping ping
<Seeker`> jussi01: you in the UK now?
<jussi01> yeps
<jussi01> in warrington
<Myrtti> *hmph*
<jussi01> hehe
<Myrtti> *HMPH*
<Seeker`> ah,  bit far north
<jussi01> poor Myrtti
<Seeker`> Myrtti: whats wrong?
<Myrtti> not that there's anything for me in UK right now...
<jussi01> Seeker`: yeah...
<jussi01> Myrtti: stop complaining, you have it good ;)
<jussi01> Seeker`: Im headed south on wed
<jussi01> gonna be in london thur+fri if you care to meet me...
<Myrtti> jussi01: complaining to you people keep me from texting Duncan and ruining his trip to Sweden
<Myrtti> s/keep/keeps/
<jussi01> heh
<Myrtti> does anyone know if there's some progress in the issue about the flashplugin-nonfree?
<jpds> Works here.
<Seeker`> jussi01: where in london?
<jussi01> centre... ish...
<Myrtti> jpds: people can't install it because adobe has removed the tarball from their site
<Seeker`> and when on thursday?
<Seeker`> until when on friday?
<jpds> Myrtti: Tarball was grabbed from archive.canonical.com when I downloaded it.
<Pici> Myrtti: The package in the partner repository likely still works
<jussi01> Myrtti: just tell them to use the plugin from partner?
<Myrtti> well why don't you fellers make a factoid?!
<jussi01> Seeker`: Im commuting in on both days...
<Pici> :P
<Myrtti> since there's gazillion people asking in #ubuntu
<jussi01> so depends...
<Seeker`> commuting from where?
<jussi01> bath ;)
<Seeker`> ah, ok
<Seeker`> I have thursday off work, but will be waiting in for a delivery
<jussi01> Ive a lot of work to do on thursday in london, but perhaps dinner could work...
<Myrtti> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Myrtti> meh.
<Seeker`> 1 delivery is likely to be 8am - midday
<Seeker`> the other is 3pm-9pm
<ubottu> In ubottu, magnetron said: !no, sv is <reply> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du på #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Seeker`> jussi01: ^
<jpds> Nafallo: ^
<Pici> jpds: ^
<Seeker`> Pici: ^
<Nafallo> !sv
<jpds> Pici: ^
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Myrtti> POINK
<Seeker`> Myrtti: ^
<Nafallo> it already is... :-/
<Myrtti> lolhelp
<Myrtti> AHA!
<jpds> http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=ubuntu+se
<Pici> pa vs på
<Myrtti> !sv ~= /pa/på/
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<Myrtti> aaashuddup
<Pici> !no, sv is <reply> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du på #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Myrtti> stjuuuped bot
<Myrtti> VAFFÖ?!
<Myrtti> VAFFÖ?! frågar jag
<Myrtti> ok, groovyOrange is back on -ot
<Myrtti> you keep an eye on him.
<Myrtti> I'm going to, to put it poetically, bugger off and imagine I'm not here.
<Myrtti> have fun doing whatever you're doing
<Flannel> I have no idea who owns GladiatusHelper
<Myrtti> Flannel: I'll also pretend I understood what you said
<Flannel> Myrtti: Bot in #u
<Flannel> well, formerly in #u
<Myrtti> as a parting present: http://ihasahotdog.com/2009/03/01/funny-dog-pictures-breaff-cookies/
<guntbert> hi, please have a look at #ubuntu
<guntbert> [23:06] <ucitlive> ubottu, deshtroy, troys
<ubottu> redvamp128 called the ops in #ubuntu (zROFLz)
<Flannel> Sheesh, I look away for two seconds...
<Flannel> Howdy redvamp128, how can we help you today?
<redvamp128> actually was going to say thanks-- about the zguy
<redvamp128> I hope it was ok by me using the ! ops because that language is not tolerable
<LjL> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce)
<LjL> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<LjL> makes no sense to have both of these
#ubuntu-ops 2010-03-01
<ubottu> GeekSquid called the ops in #ubuntu (rinah Troll or just plain idoit)
<rww> DaemonFC is ban-evading in #ubuntu+1. Banned address; c-68-57-223-4.hsd1.in.comcast.net
<persia> Oops.  I sent DaemonFC there after an off-topic question in #ubuntu-devel (following some on-topic discussion)
<ikonia> rww: looking now
<elky> daemonfc wouldn't be our favourite spammer now, would he?
<ikonia> looking.......
<elky> the first name and isp certainly fit the profile
<ikonia> he's doding the ban in +1 for sure
<rww> elky: Ryan Farmer? Yes, that's him.
<ikonia> DaemonFC: hi, thanks for joining
<DaemonFC> yeah, I know
<ikonia> you know what ?
<DaemonFC> you hate my guts
<ikonia> errr no
<DaemonFC> I also know what happens in 5 seconds
<ikonia> I was just going to ask you to leave #ubuntu+1 as there is a ban on that channel for you, and see if we can resolve the bans for you
<DaemonFC> ok, I'm not there now
<ikonia> thank you
<DaemonFC> We should maybe discuss the shoot on sight standing order over a spat in 2008?
<ikonia> DaemonFC: if you could give me 60 to just finish reading up
<DaemonFC> :)
<ikonia> shoot on sight, I'm not actually sure what you're talking about - but just let me finish reading the notes
<ikonia> DaemonFC: ok, I was just catching up on your bans as there are many there
<DaemonFC> you're probably reading a lot of duplicates from "Hey, you got banned 6 months ago!"
<DaemonFC> *whack*
<DaemonFC> but that's just my guess
<ikonia> sorry - my phone went
<ikonia> no, there are not lots of duplicates, there are a couple of issues, and a set of instances of you trying to get around the bans
<DaemonFC> not true
<DaemonFC> if the ban expires and I re-enter a room under the same name, that's not an evasion
<ikonia> yes - true, I've got the details in front of me, but I'm not debating that, I'd like to, if possible resolve your bans in the channels
<ikonia> DaemonFC: a ban doesn't expire - unless it's removed
<DaemonFC> that's a ban expiring and an op being a twit
<ikonia> no - it's not. If a ban had been removed I would not say "you where ban evading"
<DaemonFC> I also don't have to let anyone know it's me
<ikonia> I wouldn't be talking to you about it
<ikonia> I didn't say you did
<DaemonFC> if I was trying to evade a ban, you woudn't be talking with me because you wouldn't know
<ikonia> I guess the first question is, do you want to resolve these issues and start re-joining/using the channels freely
<DaemonFC> sure why not?
<DaemonFC> :)
<DaemonFC> Where's the paperwork?
<ikonia> ok, so that's a good start
<DaemonFC> who do I make an appeal to (again)?
<ikonia> there is quite a history of bans on you for various behaviour under various nicknames (again part of tring to get around the bans)
<DaemonFC> I don't know what other nicknames you're referring to
<ikonia> if you could explain what that behaviour was all about, and show a little intention of not repeating it, that would be great
<ikonia> DaemonDEB, DaemonMDV, DaemonXP, AlmightyCthulu
<ikonia> ring any bells ?
<DaemonFC> well, the first three are obviously me
<ikonia> ok - so if you re-read and re-apply the question then please.
<DaemonFC> it's been years, how would I know
<DaemonFC> some people obviously have long memories about trivial things
<DaemonFC> I am not so blessed
<ikonia> DaemonFC: it's not been years, and you where a persistant issue inthe channel as you where a week or so ago in #ubuntu-offtopic, so I'll ask again, what's with the persistant distruption to the channel behaviour ?
<DaemonFC> I think that time someone brought up mono and the assorted Microsoft patents that are held on it
<DaemonFC> and I advised that I wouldn't use it
<DaemonFC> and got banned
<ikonia> no, you used rude language towards people
<ikonia> actually - in all honesty, with your history, I feel this is a waste of time
<ikonia> I'm not going to pursue it fther
<ikonia> apologies for miss-leading you, but I can't see a point in going through this again when you're clearly still playing innocent to your behaviour/
<DaemonFC> your call again
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> apologies
<DaemonFC> it obviously doesn't help that I didn't try to be dishonest
<DaemonFC> someone else will definitely remember that next time
<ikonia> DaemonFC: ok, I note your comment
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops DaemonFC attempted to resolve multiple bans, got lies/time wasting innocense back. Pointless to continue, not genuine
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> rww: good eyes, thank you
<rww> he just rejoined #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> helps if I spell his name right in a ban
<DaemonFC> ikonia
<ikonia> yes ?
<DaemonFC> If I agreed to bite my tongue, could there be a way of potentially clearing those bans?
<ikonia> DaemonFC: not at the moment, I don't want to discuss this any more at the moment. I tried earlier and just got the same old story back, so I don't want to do that pointless trip again at this time
<ikonia> (just being honest)
<DaemonFC> if you think it's pointless, great. I'm telling you I don't remember the whole range of crap in detail over why those are in place.
<ikonia> if you come back at another time, and try being a bit more honest with your responses, I'm sure it will get sorted
<DaemonFC> You have logs and it's not fresh in my memory
<ikonia> I appreciate that
<DaemonFC> so you probably do know more about it than I remember
<ikonia> again, I appreciate that, but you know exactly what you did in #ubuntu-offtopic, and you know what you where doing with all the spamming, and trolling in the past
<DaemonFC> spamming?
<DaemonFC> for WHAT!?
<ikonia> your blog/link
<ikonia> http://izanbardprince.wordpress.com
<ikonia> (or a blog/link) that you found ammusing
<ikonia> I assume it's yours with the name
<DaemonFC> wait a second, where was I selling anything or making revenue or whatever?
<DaemonFC> that's what I call spam
<ikonia> ok "advertising" your link
<DaemonFC> thank you
<ikonia> you're not banned in #ubuntu, so you're free to use that channel
<ikonia> see how you get on in ther
<ikonia> there
<DaemonFC> make me sound like I'm selling black market Russian Viagra or something
<ikonia> no, I didn't
<ikonia> again - this is the pointlessness I don't want to go around again
<DaemonFC> one question though
<ikonia> ok
<DaemonFC> Why is it futile to talk to any ops due to all bans being indefinite and pointless to contest?
<ikonia> it's not
<ikonia> if you're just straight about stuff, %99.9 of the time things can get resolved easy
<DaemonFC> Shouldn't they be like 1 month, 6 month, etc and give the person incentive to improve? (ok thats 2)
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> it can be as short as 10 minutes if the issue is resolved
<ikonia> there is no set time policy
<ikonia> as I said, most things are normally resolved easy, however it's persitant issues, and just not being straight when trying to resolve the issues
<ikonia> that's what drags things out
<DaemonFC> so if a person can't remember an off the cuff remark than they're screwed?
<ikonia> not at all
<ikonia> most of the time that can be worked through, and I'm not asking you to remember the remakrs, more your overall behaviour
<DaemonFC> I'm an asshole
<DaemonFC> there
<ikonia> your attempts to get around bans, your attitude, your language, your topics to try to set of an issue
<ikonia> ok - so in your words, why should we let someone who is an "asshole" back into the channels to cause distruption to other users who are not "assholes" ?
<DaemonFC> because anyone can be an asshole situationally and choose not to keep it in check?
<ikonia> DaemonFC: ok, perfect response, however on the past you have chosen not to
<ikonia> so what's changed ?
<ikonia> DaemonFC: ok - shall we try to work out a deal
<DaemonFC> ok, well, most systems don't indefinetely punish people for things they have done or keep punishing on the assumption that in the future they may do something
<ikonia> well, you've not changed so far, hence why I'm trying to work something out with you
<DaemonFC> yeah, go ahead
<ikonia> you're not banned in #ubuntu, see how you get on with that, if you can control yourself for a month in #ubuntu, I'll remove the ban in #ubuntu+1, then we can set a plan for #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<ikonia> I'll put a note in the logs, so it's not just me who can deal with it
<DaemonFC> alright
<ikonia> seem a reasonable way forward ?
<DaemonFC> yes
<ikonia> perfect
<ikonia> I'll put a note in the logs now for #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> any problems/queries please ask as it's better to ask than make a bad reaction
<DaemonFC> yeah. and this way it's not like nobody else can look and say "I didn't see any note on that"
<DaemonFC> good
<ikonia> I've just updated the notes now
<ikonia> so we can review it a month from now
<DaemonFC> I'll be back
<DaemonFC> :)
<myrtti> buzzbuzz
<jussi01> gulp
<Tm_T> ?
<persia> It's all about frogs.
<Tm_T> I'm actually glad I have no idea what you're talking about (:
<myrtti> the side effects of my chronic pain meds are a bit disturbing, I feel hyperactive all the time and on the other hand I'm really tired because I've slept so poorly due to feeling hyperactive the couple past nights. So if I seem weird, feel free to slap me
 * Tm_T huggles myrtti
<jussi01> myrtti: you are weird to start with, so if you start acting normal then? :P :D
<jussi01> (hugs really, that must suck)
<myrtti> oh but the pain is gone, I guess that's good?
<myrtti> this lack of concentration really is annoying
<Tm_T> myrtti: yeah, one of the reasons I'm trying to stay away from meds
 * jussi01 waves to rww, heya! did you need a hand with something?
<rww> oops, forgot I was still in here, thanks :)
<Tm_T> bazhang: hi, how can we help you?
 * Tm_T hides
<bazhang> heh
<ikonia> don't be so rude
 * Tm_T huggles ikonia
<ikonia> hugging is also rude
<ikonia> apprantly everything that goes on in this channel is rude
<persia> Indeed.  That's why we're banished here.
 * myrtti grabs tim_______ in pm
<Myrtti> *sigh*
 * Pici sighs at LimCore 
<ikonia> really ?
<ikonia> I thought I'd got him going in the right track
<Myrtti> *sigh* tim_______ doesn't acknowledge my pm and I'm not too keen on putting the issue on table at #ubuntu-uk
<popey> the issue?
<Myrtti> didn't get help in #ubuntu, so
<Myrtti> [15:09] < tim_______> oooo fuck you all self son of a bitches
<Myrtti> [15:09] ~~~tim_______ [~tim@89.241.0.157] has left #ubuntu ["Ex-Chat"]
<popey> lovely
<Myrtti> I don't want to ban or banforward, it wouldn't result in anything
<Myrtti> I just wanted to poke in pm to tell him that that language is uncalled for and not needed. but *shrug*
<elky> Myrtti, does this mean daughters of such are exempt?
 * genii makes a very large pot of coffee
<Trek> is ubottu lagging today?
<Pici> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<Pici> Doesn't look like it.
<Trek> okay, because its not responding to the message I sent it so I don't spam the public channels...
<Trek> ah, there's the issue... my bad (misspelled :P)
<Pici> Trek: What did you send it?
<Pici> okay :)
<Trek> !info <package name>
<ubottu> 'name>' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner
<Trek> lol forgot ubottu is in here
<Tm_T> umm, Konqueror is still the default web browser in Kubuntu?
<charlie-tca> that would be better asked in #kubuntu
 * charlie-tca doesn't know the answer, either
<Tm_T> ...aww, I thought I was in k-d :p
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Pici> Just a reminder to clear out stale bans, there are about ~340 bans in #ubuntu currently, and ~220 in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Pici> I'm about to clean out about 30 old floodbot bans
<Pici> Yay, that looks better: http://status.nullcortex.com/other/other/ircbans.html
<Tm_T> Pici: wut?
<Pici> Tm_T: I like graphs
<Tm_T> Pici: I like too, nice (:
<knome> when do we get stats for other channels
<Pici> knome: such as?
<knome> #xubuntu
<Myrtti> knome: 34 bans. whee.
<knome> Myrtti, i want a day-to-day graph
<knome> ;)
<Myrtti> oh god, what old bans
<knome> yeah
<charlie-tca> proportional to the amount of users?
<Pici> I just added #kubuntu and #xubuntu to that graph, it'll start graphing within the next 10 minutes.
<Pici> #xubuntu is included on the population graphs I've been running though: http://status.nullcortex.com/other/other/irccount2.html
<Myrtti> I'm in no condition to prune the bans further though
<Daviey> hmm, can farnborough be argued to be towards Exeter?
 * Daviey checks
<Myrtti> the bus/lorry strike just made my blood pressure jump soaring high
<Daviey> err, wrong window
<knome> Myrtti, fsst. :) they started it?
<Myrtti> tomorrow at 1800
<knome> aaaaaaah
<knome> i'll get back from london then
<knome> :)
<Myrtti> I've got flights on Wednesday and the question is does the plane have petrol to fly to UK
<knome> yeah
<Myrtti> who are you flying with?
<Myrtti> ryanair?
<knome> flight operated by blue1
<Myrtti> ahok.
<knome> how so? :)
<Myrtti> I'm going to Cambridge and it's easier to fly from Tampere to there by Ryanair
<knome> yeah
<Myrtti> I'm in a state of panic though
<knome> good luck.
<Myrtti> great, lag.
<knome> :D
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Allmighty said: ubottu then why is gameserver not working too?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, WizardOfOz said: !question is there a software like Ghostsurf to unblock filtered websites ??
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (carmentina)
<ubottu> solid_liquid called the ops in #ubuntu (carmentina)
<Tm_T> KB1JWQ: it's all yours, I'm bit busy elsewhere (;
<KB1JWQ> Tm_T: Heh, I'm not named explicitly in the ACL, I have to use staff powers to do it. :-p
<Tm_T> ooh, right
<KB1JWQ> Not opposed to doing it, but I have to wait for it to be... blatant.
<Tm_T> yeah
<Myrtti> it's useless trying to ban
<Myrtti> I'd end up doing a ban so wide it would catch half of Spain
<Pici> topyli: Would I be overreacting if I sent a banforward for enthdegree to -ops for his weird clone behavior?
<topyli> Pici, i haven't been watching, but he could use a general brushup on behavior in general, that's for sure
<Pici> Anyway, I told him to cut it out and that he is responsible for anyone connecting with his account.
#ubuntu-ops 2010-03-02
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, brjann said: !ops ^^aoham is advertising, contact RainbowEyes for details
 * genii scrounges for more caffeine
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<DaemonFC> knock knock?
<persia> If you've a query ask.  If someone is able to address it, they shall.
<DaemonFC> when trying to connect to #ubuntu, I get diverted to a room whee a bot is telling me my router is all *cough unpoliteness*uncough*'d up and has a DCC Exploit or something
<Tm_T> DaemonFC: yes
<DaemonFC> this has never happened before and nothing in my configuration has changed
<Tm_T> DaemonFC: you haven't been around when exploit attack happened, then? (:
<DaemonFC> Tm_T, So what's with the sudden nature of the unpleasantness of the firmware that Linksys will probably never update again?
<jussi01> DaemonFC: have you read the link in the topic of that channel?
<DaemonFC> I just want to know exactly what's wrong on my end before I go around poking with things and make it look like it's OK again but have really left a problem unfixed
<Tm_T> DaemonFC: the link will explain what's the deal (:
<DaemonFC> so it's nothing more than changing a port?
<DaemonFC> is there some kind of worm banging on people's clients?
<jussi01> DaemonFC: yeah, all you need it to change the port
<DaemonFC> alrighty then, it was just unexpected
<DaemonFC> thanks and have a good one
<ubottu> arand called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
 * elky pokes the bot
<elky> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<elky> then log me in, you inane pile of bytes
<elky> @btlogin
<elky> !btlogin
<elky> :(
<elky> mean bot.
<Myrtti> it's slow, the ban database is getting slow
<elky> ... 3 minutes of slow
<Myrtti> yup
<elky> <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about btlogin
<elky> from the /msg ubottu btlogin 3 minutes ago
<Tm_T> it's monday already?
<Myrtti> you did @login and then @btlogin?
<elky> @whoami
<Myrtti> @whoami
<ubottu> myrtti
<elky> :(
<Myrtti> o___0
<elky> it hates me
<persia> Well, that's clear.
<elky> someone gimme a bt session link plzkthx
<elky> heh my previous session for it still works
<MenZa> I'm watching out for igawoem in -ot.
<Myrtti> !pm > aaron_liuj
<jussi01> elky: you have done @login ?
<elky> to no avail
<jussi01> can you please do it again, in channel?
<jussi01> elky: ^^
<elky> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<elky> wtf, now you listen?
<elky> s/f/.../
<jussi01> every thing else work now? ;)
<elky> @btlogin
<elky> apparently yes
<elky> @whoami
<ubottu> elky
<elky> i did pm the login before, maybe that was the prob?
<jussi01> perhaps
<jussi01> tonyyarusso: ping
<petsounds> hi all
<petsounds> is it possible to use ubottu in #ubuntu-id ? thanks
<dholbach> good morning
<knome> morning daniel
<Myrtti> moin :-)
<dholbach> hey :)
 * Myrtti goes to run errands before buses and mail traffic grinds to a halt
<jussi01> jpds: could you drop a clone in there?
<jussi01> (see the request from petsounds)
<knome> morning jussi01
<jussi01> huomenta knome
<Myrtti> yes, the Finnish mafia grows
<knome> heh
<knome> gonna go grab some breakfast now, see you guys later
<tonyyarusso> jussi01: pong
<jussi01> tonyyarusso: PM
<jussi01> ?
<tonyyarusso> sure
<jussi01> Just a reminder for all that the memberships for the ops teams expire tomorrow, so if you havent renewed yet and want to....
<Tm_T> jussi01: and how I can make sure I haven't forgot any? (:
<jussi01> Tm_T: look at your memberships on lp and the dates they expire?
<p1oooop> !voivr
<p1oooop> !voice me
<mneptok> p1oooop: request denied. anything else we can help you with?
<p1oooop> I'd like to know why I was banned from ubuntu
<p1oooop> *#ubuntu
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<mneptok> please stand by.
<mneptok> it appears that the router you use is susceptible to a know exploit
<mneptok> *known
<p1oooop> oh my
<mneptok> did you get redirected to #ubuntu-read-topic, and if so, did you read the topic?
<p1oooop> I guess IRC isn't safe anymore :P
<p1oooop> I didn't follow the link though, should I do that
<p1oooop> yeah, I'll do that
<mneptok> attemtping to follow instructions before asking for help with the instructions is usually a good idea. ;)
<persia> So, how does the voicing in this channel work?  Ops can see everything, but non-ops can't see each other?
<jussi01> persia: no, voicing is done that ops are voiced and anyone can talk. the +v is for identification only.
<jussi01> persia: same as #freenode
 * persia has never been to #freenode
<p1oooop> so mneptok I was wondering what the exploit is
<persia> jussi01: But that makes sense.  Thanks for the explanation.  I thought it was a strange hack.
<jussi01> persia: yw
 * p1oooop thought voicing was necessary for talking before today :P
<persia> p1oooop: Depends on the channel.  Does the link not give you enough infomation?
<p1oooop> huh, again people ruin services for other people :P
<p1oooop> anyone know who the "abusive users" are?
<mneptok> any channel that is -m does not need +v or +o to speak
<jussi01> p1oooop: there are many of them and they are usually removed from the network as soon as an attack happens
<p1oooop> I would be surprised if they were not
<jussi01> !modes| persia, this is a really good reference
<ubottu> persia, this is a really good reference: There are many different channel and user modes on !freenode. Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<p1oooop> well, time for me to go... don't wanna clog up the channel
<persia> jussi01: Thanks.  I should delve ubottu's brain more often.
<jussi01> persia: theres a lot there, but !search is really useful if you are looking for something.
<jussi01> !search modes
<ubottu> Found: framebuffer, umode, modes
<jussi01> !umode
<ubottu> There are many different channel and user modes on Freenode (see !freenode). Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<Myrtti> Pici: the realname looks like the turkish onjoin spammers
<Pici> Myrtti: I didn't see where it was reported who was spamming
<Myrtti> just do a lastlog on phaedra
<Pici> nevermind, I see it now
<Myrtti> I kicked Guest02344 [~Laki_On_c@95.66.47.246] earlier
<bjf> how does one go about changing a channel topic now that ops is required?
<ikonia> bjf: which channel ?
<bjf> #ubuntu-kernel
<ikonia> bjf: contact one of the ops team for that channel
<bjf> how do I know who the ops team is for any channel?
<persia>  /cs access #channel list
<ikonia>  /msg chanserv acccess #ubuntu-kerel list
<ikonia> persia: wow - quick
<bjf> thanks
<bjf>                      "/msg chanserv access #ubuntu-kernel list"  didn't tell me anything
<persia> bjf: Tells me lamont zul mdz jdub
<persia> bjf: Check a response from (notices) or similar.
<bjf> persia, all I got in the channel was: ">chanserv< access #ubuntu-kernel list"
 * persia takes to /query
<jussi01> heya bjf, you all sorted out now? did persia get everything sorted for you?
<persia> No actually, for some reason bjf was never able to get the access list directly.
<persia> I passed the relevant information, so the need is gone, but I don't understand why chanserv was being uncooperative
<persia> bjf: What jussi01 is hinting at with the question is that those not ops are discouraged from idling in the channel.
<jussi01> kkathman: Id go and get yourself a cloak also if I was you ;)
<kkathman> a cloak?  does it need to be black?
<jussi01> Just for those who dont know him, kkathman is an op from #kubuntu-offtopic
<Mamarok> hi kkathman :)
<persia> kkathman: Given your role, I'd suggest a blue one.
 * Mamarok was going to suggest so, too
<kkathman> Hey Mamarok
<kkathman> Hmm not sure I understand the blue vs. black but ok :)
 * Myrtti adds oil on the axis of the rotating door
<persia> heh
<persia> kkathman: "blue" being the colour most frequently associated with "Kubuntu".
<kkathman> persia:   ahhh IC
<persia> Kubuntu cloaks are usually something like "kubuntu/member/kkathman"
<Myrtti> really? hm....
<persia> Myrtti: ?
<Mamarok> kkathman: or, more prcisely, with KDE :)
<kkathman> Mamarok: procedure to get one?  Or am I taking this too seriously:)
<Mamarok> hm, I guess I need to pull out some cat hair again from my keyboard...
<Mamarok> kkathman: well, are you a Kubuntu member?
<kkathman> It's been a long time ago...I think so...my name appears in the K documenation that I helped write
<Myrtti> i've not heard of kubuntu cloaks before
<persia> kkathman: What's your LP ID?
<kkathman> but I couldn't swear to it....i have the launchpage stuff
<Mamarok> kkathman: then ask Riddell or some other Kubuntu person to get you a cloak
<persia> Myrtti: I believe there to also be edubuntu cloaks, but similarly rare.
<Myrtti> kubuntu members are ubuntu members and get ubuntu cloak afaik, but ymmv
<Mamarok> Myrtti: no, there are Kubuntu cloaks, since like ever
<kkathman> persia https://launchpad.net/~kkathman
<Myrtti> right...
<persia> Ah, you aren't a Kubuntu Member
<Pici> I don't remember the last time I granted a Kubuntu member cloak
<jussi01> I am a kubuntu member... points to cloak
<Pici> jussi01: Perhaps you should be using your own account too.
<kkathman> Hmm...
<Mamarok> jussi01: your cloak says ubuntu
<kkathman> ok Pici :)
<jussi01> Pici: hrm? :D
<kkathman> so am I understanding that the cloak isn't being offered and I should just forget it then?
<Pici> kkathman: You can request an unaffiliated cloak from #freenode
<Mamarok> kkathman: member cloaks are for members, and there is a clear process on how to become a member:
<Mamarok> !member | kkathman
<ubottu> kkathman: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<persia> kkathman: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Membership
 * persia has a blue-shaded link :p
<Mamarok> persia: you beat me on that one :)
 * persia had the advantage of having been digging on the wiki for 5 minutes
<kkathman> seems like I went through that once before but I didn't meet qualifications for being a member
<persia> kkathman: Perhaps that was a while ago?
<kkathman> 2005
<kkathman> there was something IIRC that had to do with you had to be involved in the development or doing packaging..
<Myrtti> pft
<persia> kkathman: That's not what the wiki page says.  "Contributions in all areas are welcome ..."
<kkathman> I wroked on the K-documentation wtih robotgeek  but apparently that didn't qualify as whatever "contribution" criteria they were using at the time
<persia> Try again.  I bet that's changed.
<Myrtti> i've not packaged anything in my life, so the rules have changed
<Pici> The contribution needs to bee sustained though.
<kkathman> Pici  I see
<kkathman> I remember that I just couldn't meet the requirements....I traveled a lot back then and was not home for a while
<Mamarok> kkathman: nah, I am a member since quite some time, there never was need of being a packager
<persia> Might have been different for Kubuntu way-back-when, but that was a bug that was fixed.
<ubottu> In ubottu, livy said: no no, wine is helpful
<Tm_T> hi kkathman
<kkathman> Hi Tm_T :)
<Tm_T> jussi01: oh and yeah, I haven't seen kubuntu cloaks (:
<jono> folks
<jono> can you voice kenvandine in #ubuntu-classroom
<Tm_T> sure
<kkathman> It seems a rather involved process...to be a "member".   But I understand the need I suppose.
<Tm_T> kkathman: use kubuntu-path, more familiar faces
<kkathman> Tm_T:  huh?
<Tm_T> kkathman: to be ubuntu-member, you get yourself through one of regional boards or some team board, like kubuntu
<Myrtti> or ubuntu motu
<Tm_T> ye
<Myrtti> those are pretty much the options though
<kkathman> Mamarok:  back when I joined, there was no "stated" requirement to be a packager, but I was told by the powers that be at the time, that it was almost a requirement that you be in development.  For instance, promoting and teaching in a company wasn't enough.
<Tm_T> kkathman: times have changed (:
<Myrtti> yeah, even I'm a member
<Tm_T> being a packager is prolly easiest way to show your contributions though
<kkathman> Tm_T:  I understand.  The wiki says you have to basically petition, get on the agenda of some meeting, basically prepare a statement, etc.
<Mamarok> kkathman: it's the same for everyone :)
<Tm_T> kkathman: yeah, like "I've been around in $channels helping people, advocating in local business and so on" (:
<kkathman> I couldn't show continual contribution other than being in $k-o all the time, basically.  I did work on the doc at one time
<Mamarok> kkathman: prepare a wiki, make yourself known, the work you do, etc.
<kkathman> so perhaps I should just resign the ops.  Nalioth was the one that opped me way back when because he wanted a little more grey hair in there... now perhaps not necessary
<Myrtti> pft
<Myrtti> you can be an op without being a member
<kkathman> Mamarok:  its in my launchpad wiki
<Myrtti> it makes things easier, but it's not necessary
<kkathman> Although I should update that content a bit
<kkathman> Myrtti:  at one point you couldn't though....k-o was the exception I think
<Mamarok> kkathman: no need to resign, you can get an uaffiliated cloak quite easily
<Pici> kkathman: There are a number of ops who are not members and many of us got our membership because we were operators, not the other way around.
<kkathman> Mamarok:  I'd like an affiliated one...with Megan Fox if that's possible
<kkathman> Pici lol - I've been one basically since I guess. Warty
<kkathman> thats a long time :)
<kkathman> Nalioth, Robotgeek and I actually had a lunch togehter...pretty fun
<kkathman> that was when robotgeek was still in the DFW area
<Pici> kkathman: neat :)  If you still want a cloak, you're going to need to ask in #freenode
<kkathman> Ok... I'll ask in there then.  That would be the unaffiliated one?
<Pici> Yes.
<kkathman> I don't mind pursuing the membership in kubuntu, but I feel I'd be pretty light on contirbution...ops for 5 years, worked on the K-documentation a few years ago...That about it...so probably too light to be considered
<Tm_T> kkathman: being a helper in channels is contribution
<kkathman> I appreciate that Tm_T :)  We go back a ways too eh?
<Myrtti> Megan Fox, eh... right...
<Tm_T> kkathman: only some, err, 5 years or so (:
<kkathman> heh
<kkathman> to me that's a while :)
<persia> kkathman: Do apply rather than giving up.  I sit on a couple of the various boards and councils that grant membership, and I promise that if you've been doing steady work since way back when, and folk vouch for you, you can become a memeber.
<kkathman> persia  okie dokie
<Mamarok> kkathman: that was not even remotely funny...
<kkathman> ?
<Mamarok> Megan Fox, you should know better as an op :(
<kkathman> Was there something wrong?  Was just a funny.  Apologize if anyone was offended...
<Tm_T> oh the drama in -irc
 * Pici is watching, quietly
<Tm_T> I don't know -de channels enough to be able to comment in useful way
 * MenZa either
 * MenZa tries to refresh his German
 * Pici uses gtrans.pl
<Myrtti> heckler action
<Myrtti> remind me again why it's a good idea to allow idling in here?
<Myrtti> no, don't answer
<Tm_T> Myrtti: because we don't hug others enough?
<MenZa> heh
<MenZa> Should I check out the logs from the channel?
<jussi01> MenZa: it should be logged by the eubot
<MenZa> good point
<Pici> MenZa: Thanks for trying to mediate in there
<MenZa> Happy to help.
<MenZa> The -de IRC guidelines page is phenomenal.
<Myrtti> it looks nice
<Myrtti> the little I understand of it
<MenZa> I love their appeals section
<MenZa> "Take a deeeeeep breath, stay calm, and don't get emotional"
<jussi01> can someone ping me in 35 mins, just so I remember? :D (cakes in the oven and no cake timer... :D )
<knome> .P
<Pici> jussi01: man at
<jussi01> MenZa: really well done in there, thanks from me also :)
<MenZa> :)
<MenZa> Right, I'm off to nurse my sick girlfriend. The poor girl's sick.
<MenZa> Aherm.
 * MenZa tautologises.
<knome> ehm.
 * genii slides MenZa a thermos of coffee for the journey
<Pici> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<Pici> staff, ty.
<Myrtti> ♥
<MenZa> genii: Thankies
<gnomefreak> did anyone post minutes from sundays meeting?
<persia> Isn't that why we have logs?
<gnomefreak> i thought minutes were shorter than a log of the whole channel
<gnomefreak> sorry was on phone
<persia> Oh yeah, can be :)
<jussi01> yeah, I havent yet posted them, sorry
<jussi01> they are on mootbots logging still
<gnomefreak> jussi01: no problem
 * gnomefreak can wait as long as need be
<topyli> could only wait for 3 minutes :)
#ubuntu-ops 2010-03-03
<ubottu> In ubottu, IdleOne said: uk is Join us for a discussion using the Queen's English by typing " /join #ubuntu-uk " without the quotation marks.
<ubottu> In ubottu, IdleOne said: fr is Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre en écrivant " /join #ubuntu-fr ", ou " /join #ubuntu-qc " sans les guillemets pour le groupe LoCo Quebecois.
<Flannel> !uk
<ubottu> Join us for a discussion using the Queen's English in #ubuntu-uk
<genii> !ca
<ubottu> Canadian Ubuntu users can be found in #ubuntu-ca
<genii> Isn't it #ubuntu-ca-qc ?
<Flannel> Nope
<Gryllida> hello, i found a bad line in ubottu's output... i typed "@lart ubottu for some reason"... and got some impolite thing.
<Gryllida> I think this line should be removed from ubottu's database: "ubottu pours hot grits down the front of Gryllida's pants", since some members of channel may be say 7 years old, or just me doesn't like it
<Gryllida> what do you think about it?
 * persia ponders if ubottu benefits from @lart and @praise given it's increasingly specialised role
<elky> Gryllida, @lart has a percentage chance of backfiring. It's a feature.
<persia> I think the issue isn't with @lart backfiring, so much as interpretations of the language used in @larts
 * persia may be overinterpreting
<Gryllida> but.. channel guidelines, "members should respect each other", while that line is entirely offensive in my opinion... i don't mind having ubuntu "replaced" with vista, but this one is really odd
<elky> Are you familiar with the LART concept, or just using a command that you've seen others use to make the bot do stuff?
<Gryllida> I am familiar with the command, yes.
<elky> So you're aware LART stands for "Luser Attitude Readjustment Tool".
<Gryllida> I know, but Ubuntu is widely used in educational purposes in Africa, children might come to #ubuntu-bots , and see that bad thing
<Myrtti> very unlikely
<elky> Gryllida, then you'd best not utilise the LART plugin in #ubuntu-bots
<Gryllida> it is very scientific. now I know what AOL, emacs are
<Gryllida> I also learned about "reverse polish notation" and "Total Perspective Vortex"...
<Gryllida> and so on, but this is off topic. just I wanted to say about that odd line?
<elky> Well you've expressed your opinion on the matter. I'm sure the bot admins will note it when they wake or whatever. Thanks.
<Gryllida> Thanks for attention. Good-bye.
<elky> Now why is it I recall that nick...
<persia> Was in either here or -irc recently about stuff.
<elky> Oh. Right. BobGreenwill
<persia> Oh right.
<elky> The joker pretending to be a bot then blaming the pretending to be a bot on some random housemate installing viruses in his chatzilla. Or something like that.
<indus> hi
<indus> please someone keep an eye in #ubuntu, user trouble
<elky> Hi?
<elky> Ok.
<elky> I can't quite grasp using something one knows as a "Luser Attitude Readjustment Tool" and expecting it to be "respectful" though...
<Myrtti> I must be blind but I can't see any user trouble in #ubuntu
<genii> Myrtti: Just some friction with indus and perscitus
<elky> Myrtti, persicitus. Not giving info then telling people off for trying to help
<Myrtti> perscitus must be the user but....
<elky> someone needs to take indus aside for his daily cluebatting though
<elky> perscitus does kinda need an attitude readjustment too.
<Myrtti> how much is 254^2? *calculates*
<persia> 64516 : bc is your friend
<Myrtti> I'm tempted to do a ban on 95.66.*
<Myrtti> it would affect only... 64516 possible users...
<Myrtti> but so far I've seen only onjoin spambots from there
<Myrtti> other opinions welcome
<Myrtti> right, time to get crackin. Need to finish off my cleaning and packing.
<persia> Myrtti: That includes bunches of different AS registrations.  I suspect there's something narrower you want.
<persia> http://www.robtex.com/bnet/95.66.html
<Myrtti> I know there is, but I've not yet found out how to do bans to such ip address spaces
<persia> Hrm.  Seems to be a glob match against a string with no interpretation :(
<Myrtti> indeed
<persia> Which bugtracker tracks this stuff?
<Myrtti> which stuff, bans or how to ban?
<persia> The software that interprets our bans.
<persia> (which would need to be taught about CIDR notation for IP ranges.
<Myrtti> I guess http://dev.freenode.net/ircd-seven/report
 * persia can't figure out how to file a bug :(
<Myrtti> perhaps you can't...
<Myrtti> anyway, I need to start or I'll board the plane in my pajamas holding a toothbrush
<persia> Have a good flight.
<Myrtti> it's not due for another 14 hours, but I've not packed yet :-D
<MenZa> Where's Myrtti going?
<Myrtti> UK and from there to Silicon Valley
<MenZa> persia: Login first.
<MenZa> Myrtti: Oooh. Have a good flight!
<MenZa> I'll be waving as you go over Denmark!
<Myrtti> MenZa: first ryanair and then next week virgin atlantic in coach :-/
<MenZa> owowowowow
<MenZa> I despise RyanAir.
 * Myrtti has stashed up on painkillers
<MenZa> I don't know Virgin well, but RyanAir are baaad
<Myrtti> oh, but for me it's the best way of going to where I am going, both airports are close
 * MenZa nods
<MenZa> I'm just 194cm tall, and Ryanair don't really have that much leg room...
<Myrtti> and with the amount of flying I do to UK...
<Myrtti> hehe
<Myrtti> I'm just a stump, 163
<persia> MenZa: What are my authentication credentials?
<MenZa> persia: Good ... question
<Myrtti> anyway, in hopes that the flight isn't canceled due to lack of petrol or refueling staff, I need to start this days errands.
<MenZa> persia: Ask in #freenode?
<MenZa> Myrtti: Enjoy. If we speak before you go, see you then. If not, have a good flight. :)
 * persia isn't sufficiently motivated and hasn't slept for too many hours to follow a long track right now
<jussi01> grumble
<jussi01> Im trying to work out what of oOo I have running... :(
<MenZa> jussi01: ooffice --version?
<MenZa> Or Help -> About!
<jussi01> MenZa: no... no...
<MenZa> whut
<Myrtti> ps axu | grep oo
<jussi01> ? OpenOffice.org running!                                                                                                                    ?
<jussi01>        ?                                                                                                                                            ?
<jussi01>        ? OpenOffice.org is running right now. A running OpenOffice.org makes extension (de-)registration not possible and it causes problems with   ?
<jussi01>        ? (de-)registering components.
<jussi01> ? Please close OpenOffice.org (including an eventually running Quickstarter).
<MenZa> Oh, ow.
<jussi01> Myrtti: did that already, I cant find anything
<Myrtti> then you have a lockfile somewhere
<MenZa> oo...lock files?!
<jussi01> Configuring openoffice.org-emailmerge...
<MenZa> jussi01: Any tentative IRC planning to be done for Lucid+1 UDS?
<Myrtti> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/512194 good luck
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 512194 in openoffice.org "OpenOffice.org is running right now. A running OpenOffice.org makes extension (de-)registration not possible and it causes problems with (de-)registering components. Please close OpenOffice.org (i..." [Undecided,Invalid]
<jussi01> MenZa: yeah, some. however we need to get through this cycles stuff first
<MenZa> jussi01: I might try and attend UDS for that and my GRUB boot plans.
<MenZa> Belgium should be close enough for that.
<Myrtti> I hate you people, you're giving me a reason to procrastinate
<Myrtti> *ngh*
<MenZa> :P
<MenZa> <3 you too, Myrtti :)=
<dholbach> good morning
<knome> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi knome
<MenZa> Myrtti: Just let him rant; we've already exhausted our options with him. He's presented his case, and I should say it's now up to the LoCo to discuss it further.
<MenZa> Morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi MenZa
<Myrtti> .........
<Flannel> Myrtti: ...... indeed!
<MenZa> dholbach: Sorry to bother you about this, but what on *earth* is so evil about the German LoCoteam?
 * MenZa sighs.
<dholbach> what are you talking about?
<dholbach> you sound a bit frustrated
<jussi01> dholbach: have a read back on the -irc logs
<MenZa> dholbach: /w 22
<MenZa> err.
<Myrtti> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/03/02/%23ubuntu-irc.html
<Myrtti> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/03/03/%23ubuntu-irc.html
<jussi01> MenZa: has been doing an amazing job in there
<dholbach> can you give me a brief summary?
<bazhang> ^^
<MenZa> dholbach: GPenguin is not happy with the "elitist" conduct he describes goes on in -de, rants in -irc for a while yesterday, eventually writes a great, down-to-earth summary to -de@lists (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-de/2010-March/019860.html), seems to have moments of clarity, and several moments of ranting
<Myrtti> I think the situation calls for classical music, or I'll start breaking plates
<MenZa> Myrtti: Classical music it is!
<jussi01> I dont get the whole aspergers thing... ?
<Myrtti> he thinks it's a good description of the people
<jussi01> its sad that things like this come out: [10:29:12] <GPenguin> i think asperger syndrom is in fact an asshole syndrome
<MenZa> He's already admitted to being a schizophreniac. *shrug*
<dholbach> the mail that you quote is a bit weird because he talks about all kinds of stuff and not exclusively about the tone in german irc channels
<MenZa> dholbach: I noticed
<dholbach> but interests of ubuntu fans, how to get involved, and all the rest of it
<dholbach> the best way forward to me looks like isolating the various issues and having a chat about what works and what doesn't work on IRC
<dholbach> get the German LoCo team admins/contacts involved and if that doesn't work, maybe ask the LoCo Council and IRC Council for advice
<MenZa> We had a rather long discussion in -irc yesterday, which seemed to yield some results. It was suggested he took it up with the mailing list, which he's done
<dholbach> it doesn't make sense to have a long and convoluted debate about everything because you loose almost everybody along the way
<dholbach> right, but the thread doesn't seem to go anywhere
<MenZa> leche also agreed to add the attitude problem to the next -de-ops meeting
<dholbach> and is about the "world and everything" right now :)
<dholbach> MenZa: ah super
<dholbach> that sounds good to me
<MenZa> yeah
<dholbach> and there's a clear line how to escalate further if that doesn't yield any results
<dholbach> and we have lots of people with lots of experience around
<dholbach> which is good
<MenZa> All in all, I left the meeting yesterday with a very, very good feeling in my stomach that this would be resolved.
<MenZa> I'm still positive it will! :)
<dholbach> ROCK! That's how we like it! :)
 * dholbach goes to the other part of the building to fetch a coffee - the kitchen in the part where my office is is not set up yet :)
<MenZa> ouch
 * MenZa slides dholbach a large thermos
<dholbach> MenZa: to be fair it's a 1 minute walk if you're in a hurry, 2 minutes if you have an old dog you have to wait for :)
<MenZa> still!
<MenZa> I find walking downstairs is bad sometimes. ;)
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> see you in a bit :-)
<MenZa> \o
<Myrtti> niko: laurelin hit #ubuntu
<bazhang> whoa floodbot pre-emptively banned the spammer
<Myrtti> not pre-emptively
<Myrtti> niko: andeana too
<maxo> hi, I'm trying to join #ubuntu but it says I'm banned? What can I do?
<Myrtti> hi, let's see
<bazhang> as rodger238?
<bazhang> Ihatejennifer spam links
<Myrtti> older bans include dcc attacks and notice spam with vulgar language
<Myrtti> maxo: do you know anything of these issues?
<maxo> Myrtti: no, I've never had problems joining #ubuntu
<maxo> and I've never done any of these issues
<bazhang> rodger238@76.73.16.26 maxo that's you correct?
<Myrtti> cgi-irc?
<Myrtti> ^_____o
<Daviey> web based irc client
<Myrtti> Daviey: orly
<jussi01> Daviey: I repeat the call for kubuntu blue! :D
<Daviey> jussi01: it's funny, pre Ubuntu my wardrobe was mainly blue :)
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> you went to the dark side.... :P
<Daviey> i'll make my choice at the end of the day :)
<jussi01> Daviey: although theres always suse green :P
<Daviey> green i could go for, suse i couldn't :)
<topyli> Daviey, foresight!
<knome> hey Daviey!
<Daviey> hey knome, i guess you got back ok?
<Daviey> it was good seeing you.
<knome> yeah, was back yesterday.
<knome> great seeing you too.
<knome> so how was your train?
<Tm_T> I was reading "how was your brain?"
<knome> Tm_T, well i'm watching monty python so that would make pretty much sense
<bazhang> hah
<Tm_T> ofourse that makes sense
<Daviey> knome: uneventful, boring, etc :)
<knome> hehe
<popey> 13:07:32 <+Daviey> green i could go for, suse i couldn't :)
<popey> I have a green Ubuntu T-shirt :)
<Daviey> not _that_ green, thanks :)
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/28092009305.jpg
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/28092009306.jpg
<popey> :)
<ikonia> what's the t-shirt talk ?
<knome> Daviey needs non-brown clothes
<ikonia> wash them more often ?
<knome> ikonia, as in http://blog.daviey.com/
<knome> btw Daviey, the layout is borked
 * Daviey knows this :)
<knome> do you know how to fix it?
<knome> :)
<Daviey> fixed width fail :)
<Myrtti> I have a SuSE shirt
<Pici> I have a tux penguin with a drug company's name on it.
<jussi01> ikonia: fantastic news... package arrived today!
<ikonia> jussi01: today ?/???
<ikonia> jussi01: that's errrrrrrr 11 days late ?
<jussi01> ikonia: yeah, I think it was sitting in the post office for ages and they screwed up our letterbox...
<ikonia> still poor show :(
<ikonia> is it what you expected/acceptable ?
<Myrtti> what are you dealing to him, Cathedral City cheddar?
<Myrtti> :-D
<Tm_T> Myrtti: pribes
<ikonia> Myrtti: too good for him
<jussi01> ikonia: not tasted it yet, Ill go round and taste it with him
<ikonia> look "ok" though ?
<ikonia> remember to tell him it's from a Private reserve of a respected Scottish family - it sweetens the taste ;)
<jussi01> ikonia: yeah, I will. looks perfect
<jussi01> Im off now for some whiskey tastin! :D
<ikonia> good, that's what I was hoping for, half the taste is in the eye
 * jussi01 is extremely excited
<jussi01> ok, laters
<ikonia> enjoy
<ubottu> overmind called the ops in #ubuntu (jose and Nieto are trolling)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<kkathman> Good day folks
<ikonia> can someone please keep an eye on aladb - he's cross-posting the same "tell me about linux" in tons of channels, he's been given the answers in offtopic but bascially wants someone to write this book for him
<Pici> again?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<Pici> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<Pici> well, looks like they left, nevermind.
<knome> :P
<jussi01> ikonia: whiskey was amazing.
<jussi01> tangy, slightly metalic foretaste, with a smooth, clean aftertaste. rock on!
<jussi01> ikonia: do you know specifically where it is from?
<knome> heh
<jussi01> knome: ?
<knome> metallic foretaste is heh
<jussi01> kkathman: standing meetings, usually reminded on the -irc ml. more info here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil/MeetingAgenda
<kkathman> thank you jussi01
<kkathman> jussi01:  Meetings take place on the second Saturday of each month at 20:00 UTC and on the last Sunday of each month at 18:00 UTC
<Tm_T> good night all, hugs and cuddles
<kkathman> but yet I think the meeting was today a few hours ago?
<jussi01> kkathman: ?
<jussi01> meeting today?
<kkathman> Confused I suppose from the wiki.
<jussi01> which meeting today?
<jussi01> kkathman: please look at the date in the email subject if you are talking about the minutes I sent.
<kkathman> jussi01:  I got the minutes today of a meeting yesterday, sorry
<kkathman> I see.sorry nver mind...I should subscribe to the irc list I suppose
<Tm_T> (:
<jussi01> kkathman: if you got the minutes, you should be already subscribed, no?
<kkathman> Can someone please provide the page to subscribe to the -irc ml.... Tm_T or jussi01 ?
<kkathman> Ahh perhaps...I did several subscriptions LOL
<jussi01> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-irc
<kkathman> sorry - been a busy day today here....very busy - not thinking particularly straight
<jussi01> :)
<ikonia> jussi01: glad you enjoyed it, I'll get you details of the family reserve
<topyli> can we please remove @lart?
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> kaolbrec is trying to provoke $something
<guntbert> hi, can someone with spanish knowledge try to talk to nahiara in #ubuntu - insists on talking spanish
<ikonia> guntbert: lets see
<guntbert> ikonia: thx
<niko> i guess you should take a look at kosst_
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (paradoxuncreated)
#ubuntu-ops 2010-03-04
<pea[laptop]> can someone unban me
<pea[laptop]> oh hang on
<pea[laptop]> ok now
<Pici> pea[laptop]: What channel do you think you're banned in?
<pea[laptop]> #ubuntu
<pea[laptop]> why do you think i ask here?
<Pici> We manage a lot of channels, I'm just checking because I didn't see a ban at first glance.  Let me look again.
<Pici> pea[laptop]: As far as I can tell you are not banned. You were at one point due to your ralname, but nolonger.
<Pici> Plus you're in there now anyway.
<Pici> pea[laptop]: Is there anything else we can help you with?
<ubottu> blakkheim called the ops in #ubuntu ()
 * Pici sighs
<ubottu> kla called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<KB1JWQ> If I wanted to take a more active role in contributing to the ubuntu project, who would I talk to?  And yes, this may be off topic here; mea culpa.
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate KB1JWQ
<bazhang> loads of links there :)
<KB1JWQ> bazhang: Thanks.
<KB1JWQ> The site's huge; hard to find information there.
 * persia also likes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<bazhang> KB1JWQ, you're welcome; contributing ie coding or something else
<KB1JWQ> Something else.  I can't program for crap, but I can (semi-obviously) contribute IRC time, as well as support across a variety of topics.
<bazhang> you already contribute a ton imo
<KB1JWQ> By day I'm migrating 1.2 million email users from one system to another, so my enterprisey knowledge is up there, but as far as desktops go... I get my first Linux desktop in a week or so.
<KB1JWQ> RedHat based in the past, but Fedora's a crapfest in a lot of ways.
<KB1JWQ> bazhang: I appreciate tat.
<KB1JWQ> that*
<Flannel> KB1JWQ: What sort of contributions are you interested in?
<KB1JWQ> Flannel: That's the problem.  I have no idea what the general needs are.
<Flannel> KB1JWQ: The way it generally works best is you do something you enjoy ;)
<KB1JWQ> "How do I tweak my email setup across 200 nodes" isn't exactly commonly asked on IRC...
<Flannel> KB1JWQ: Maybe answers?  Or just documentation I guess?
<persia> It's more likely to be asked in #ubuntu-server, where people get support for larger deployments.
<Flannel> KB1JWQ: Write about it, make a wikipage about it, etc?
<KB1JWQ> persia: I... never knew that existed.
<persia> heh
<KB1JWQ> Thanks for the advice.  Bedtime here, but I've got something to think about now. :-)
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Surrador)
<Surrador> I would liike to humbly apologize for being duped into a really bad troll
<Surrador> i was offered ops in ##politics in exchange for outing racists on channels and getting them banned from freenode
<elky> I'm not terribly keen on his part message either
<Madpilot> somehow I don't believe a word of the "offered ops in ##pol" thing
<Madpilot> although if true, it helps confirm ##politics rep as an absolute cesspit...
<elky> I wouldn't put it past them, to be honest.
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from LaCagalera)
<Semitones> yo hey, so this "Mirc" sent me a pm on join, :( "* Mirc  Visit us at network chat and get bots + hosting special and free,   /server IRC.ForChat.Net  "
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu+1 (Surrador)
<Semitones> thanks Amaranth
<dholbach> good morning
<Madpilot> morning
<Madpilot> well, not for ten minutes here yet
 * persia wants the URL for the definition of "good morning" as seen on IRC as being timezone-agnostic
<Madpilot> I rather like "good $appropriate-time-of-day" myself, but I like pseudo-code like that :)
<persia> suihkulokki gave me a URL to a good half-page of rant on the subject, with a detailed analysis of why "Good morning" was always the appropriate greeting despite the time of day.  Unfortunately, I can't find it right now.
<persia> I've generally used "Pleasant diurnal period" or similar to work around it.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, rww said: !gnupg is <alias> gpg
<Madpilot> !gnupg
<MenZa> Morning, kkathman
<MenZa> ahuhr. scrolled up.
<topyli> i removed cyberbluntz from -ot, apparently he went to complain on #ubuntu
<topyli> ah hello cyberbluntz
<cyberbluntz> I want to make a complaint about being kicked out of the OT channel
<cyberbluntz> A Formal complaint plz
<persia> cyberbluntz: Rather than making a complaint, the procedure is usually to request to be permitted to join the channel again.
<topyli> cyberbluntz, you came to the right place
<cyberbluntz> I feel some people are abusing their privs and misconstruing what people say to meet their own means
<cyberbluntz> I dont want to talk to you topylia
<topyli> cyberbluntz, okay.
<cyberbluntz> Is there someone who will review the log?
<topyli> for the record, you're not banned and are free to rejoin -offtopic. if your conduct doesn't change, your stay might be short though
<topyli> -offtopic is not logged
<cyberbluntz> what about the log on my HD? and I would like to make a formal complaint
<cyberbluntz> How do I do that?
<topyli> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<topyli> however, you're not banned so there's very little to complain about
<cyberbluntz> Complain about people abusing their powers
<persia> cyberbluntz: The Appeal Process is the correct form for that.
<cyberbluntz> I'm sure kicking isnt meant for amusement or somebody whim
<persia> cyberbluntz: You can complain here, and submit a pastebin of your copy of the logs if you want to be informal, but it sounds like you want a formal process.
<topyli> cyberbluntz, infortunately idling is not allowed here. if we can't help you further, you should /part the channel
<topyli> unfortunately, even
<cyberbluntz> huh?
<cyberbluntz> ok im out
<topyli> thanks
<Jordan_U> puky is trolling in #ubuntu
<ubottu> kostkon called the ops in #ubuntu (pukey)
<Madpilot> dealt with
<Madpilot> idiot
<Jordan_U> Thanks
<Myrtti> moin
<topyli> Myrtti! alive and well
 * mneptok raises a dessicated arm in zombie greeting
<rww> Hello. |604| in #ubuntu has a script that's responding to !ping with a CTCP PING request.
<Myrtti> confirmed
<Myrtti> hmmm.
<MenZa> Why is #ubuntu-art +i?
<elky> MenZa, because it redirects to -artwork?
<MenZa> oh.
<MenZa> <__<
<MenZa> Thanks elky
 * elky pats MenZa
<MenZa> :P
<MenZa> [2010-03-04 10:52:01 GMT] [freenode] *** Cannot join to channel #ubuntu-art (You must be invited)
<MenZa> is what I got
<elky> it didn't forward?
<bazhang> MenZa, you have +Q on?
<MenZa> I was already in the channel.
<Myrtti> that's normal then
<MenZa> I just have so many I tend to /join to make it bounce to the channel
<MenZa> yep
 * MenZa steals elky's pizza.
<jpds> Hmm, pizza.
<Mamarok> jep, pizza sounds good :)
<Mamarok> but my bf bought one with mushrooms which I don't like on pizzas :(
 * persia has an olives-only pizza tonight
<elky> Crazymethjesus, oh hi there.
<Crazymethjesus> hello
<Crazymethjesus> are you a fag??
<Crazymethjesus> why am i on this gay channel??
<elky> Sure whatever. I see there's no point in trying to discuss if you're likely to behave better than yesterday.
<elky> Goodbye.
 * Myrtti feels ashamed for her compatriot
<elky> I had several sentances typed out and everything, but he had to go ruin it.
<Myrtti> was it a banforward?
<elky> yes
<elky> Please upgrade.
<Myrtti> yours?
<elky> Yep. nick based iirc
<Myrtti> yw
<Myrtti> -->
<elky> thanks :)
<mneptok> we're gay? i didn't get the memo, and am traveling. could someone break the news to my wife in a calm and understanding manner?
<persia> mneptok: She's known for years.
<mneptok> persia: unlikely, given my terrible wardrobe and her tolerance of it.
 * persia is unable to continue the banter in accordance with the standing guidelines
<AlienDK> eh
<Pici> Let me take a look at our records, one moment.
<AlienDK> ok
<Pici> AlienDK: Do you remember why you were banned?
<AlienDK> Not the exact reason. But I was pretty being an asshole or maybe I was offtopic or something.
<AlienDK> ** pretty == probably
<AlienDK> hehe
<AlienDK> typo >.>
<Pici> AlienDK: Are you aware of our channel guidelines and the purpose of #ubuntu?
<AlienDK> Well, I guess the purpose of #ubuntu is support for Ubuntu
<AlienDK> and I'll read the guidelines
<AlienDK> done
<Pici> I'd just like to remind you that everyone has their own opinions of what the *best* tool to use for things, and theres no need to force your own ideals on others.
<AlienDK> I know :(
<Pici> AlienDK: Please keep that in mind when you're in #ubuntu.  If there is a next time, we won't be as lenient.
<AlienDK> Ok
<AlienDK> Fair enough
<Pici> The ban has been lifted.
<AlienDK> thank you :)
<persia> If only every ban lifting could be so simple.
<knome> i'd rather just not have to ban people in the first place ;)
<MenZa> We'd almost be obsolete.
<MenZa> heh, yeah
<MenZa> That would be better.
<Pici> I have a feeling that we'll be seeing this guy again though :/
<MenZa> :\
<kkathman> Good day folks
<cyberbluntz> Hey, why is ubuntu shipping a kismet version from 08?!
<Mamarok> cyberbluntz: what can we help you with?
<Pici> cyberbluntz: I think you have the wrong channel, this isn't a support channel.
<cyberbluntz> umm you can help me with updating the packages?
<cyberbluntz> how to file bug
 * MenZa ideas.
<MenZa> Meh, nevermind. It was silly anyway.
 * Mamarok is off to work, bbl
<jussi01> Now, that feels much better.
<jussi01> Sauna is an amazing thing.. :D Especially a wood fired sauna with only candle/natural outside light.
<genii> Hm "<xae8koo> Does ubuntu have a built in gui to encrypt porn?"
<MenZa> o_O
<jussi01> he could have just said videos...
<genii> Hehe
<Pici> or pictures
<Pici> or.. meh. I'm giving up on the joke
<ubottu> vorian called the ops in #ubuntu-meeting (StupidStudios)
 * genii scrounges up a real coffee, sips it furtively in the corner where his doctor can't see
<ubottu> SpaceGhostC2C called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (soa)
 * genii slides jussi01 a coffee
 * knome tickles genii from the armpit
<genii> knome: Careful, i may spill hot coffee on you!
<knome> oops, now the coffee is all over you and the floor
<knome> ;)
<ubottu> SpaceGhostC2C called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (soa)
<SpaceGhostC2C> Hey, I was just wondering if we could get someone to watch a user named soa in the #ubuntu-offtopic channel.
<MenZa> SpaceGhostC2C: Don't worry, we've got our eyes on the channel.
<SpaceGhostC2C> He keeps trolling and being really annoying. I think topyli is on it.
<MenZa> He is. :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> I guess I was wondering why it was cool for soa to troll me and others, and not be talked to.
<topyli> it is not cool, don't worry about it
 * MenZa snuggles topyli 
<SpaceGhostC2C> topyli, thanks bro. I wasn't trying to attack you. I was trying to make light of it and ask for help without coming to #ubuntu-ops.
<ubottu> In ubottu, yofel said: plymouth is Plymouth is the boot splash used in Lucid Lynx 10.04, for more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Documentation/Plymouth
<topyli> good, good. long as nobody attacks nobody, i'm happy enough
 * MenZa nods sagely.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Now mah record is hasing a tarnished.
 * SpaceGhostC2C cries in corner.
<SpaceGhostC2C> later though.
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (DanS)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from donvito)
<Younder> hi all
<ikonia> hello
<Younder> I seem to have a issue with rm -r /
<Younder> the all erasor
<ikonia> errr ? you do know this is #ubuntu-ops, not #ubuntu
<Younder> yes, I am sendt here
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> this isn't a support channel
<Younder> I am a expert Linux user. using warious Nixen for 20 + years
<ikonia> so why are you telling us this ?
<ikonia> eg: what do you need from the operators in this channel ?
<Younder> disipline ?
<ikonia> I'm sorry, I'm not following. Do you need anything from the operators ?
<Younder> no, go on
<ikonia> if you don't need anything from us, there is a no idle policy on the channel, however you're welcome to rejoin if you do need something from us
<Younder> well I'm idle
<ikonia> please don't, unless you need something from us
<Younder> what do you do?
<ikonia> in what respect
<Younder> do you fix stuff?
<topyli> Younder, were you redirected here from another channel? were you perhaps banned in #ubuntu?
<Younder> topyli, yes
<topyli> Younder, do you know why? would you like to fix it?
<Younder> I made a lude remark on rm -r / and spring cleaning :)
<ikonia> perhaps mentioning this when I asked if you needed anything would be helpful
<topyli> that will easily get you removed, yes. also, it's not a very appropriate place for smileys
<Younder> whatwever. it was ajoke
<topyli> no
<Younder> it was!
<topyli> as you can see, it is not considered a joke on ubuntu channels
<Younder> you take this all to seriosly.
<Younder> well it is obvious. To me there is no great revelation.
<topyli> if you say so. we try and keep the channels safe and nice
<Younder> And you are aying I am not a safe member?
<topyli> i'm saying harmful commands are harmful
<Younder> I have helped over 200 peple so far..
<topyli> good
<Younder> This is my first and my last
<topyli> that would be nice
<Younder> look i genuinly appologise for my rm thing. It won't happen again.
<topyli> i'm wondering why you couldn't join #ubuntu though, i can't find any ban
<Younder> it's still there
<ikonia> Younder: what message do you get when you try to join
<Younder> Cannot join #ubuntu (You are banned).
<ikonia> found it
<ikonia> I've removed the ban
<Younder> thx
#ubuntu-ops 2010-03-05
 * genii sips
<james_w> hi, is Ryan not banned from ubuntu channels?
<genii> james_w: It's not clear from name or hostmask that ban-evading is going on
<james_w> check the banlist for #ubuntu+1
<james_w> there could be a bunch of *FC nicks in there
<james_w> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/03/01/%23ubuntu-ops.html
<genii> james_w: None of the current bans in effect match enough to the user currently on as "ryan_" to conclude it is the same user (yet). also a ban in +1 does not automatically mean a ban elsewhere
<james_w> right, it is the same user
<james_w> I'm wondering if it is #ubuntu*
<james_w> ok, good night
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu (Surrador)
<genii> Amaranth: That chimpout crap really really bothers me
<genii> (this is 5th or more time I've seen it)
 * tonyyarusso wouldn't mind an exception to the "bots shouldn't clobber people" rule for that one
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<nhandler> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<genii> @sip
<Flannel> This is why we don't give genii commit rights to ubottu :)
<genii> Flannel: :)
<jussi01> Flannel: if he could code we would for certain :P
<jussi01> genii: we should make a bot called "coffee-bot" :D
<Gary> /msg coffee-bot milk one sugar please, thanks
<ikonia> give it to eagles, he'll code that, with a replicator to replicate it in your house on demand
<ikonia> it will change the way the computing world works
<ikonia> just so everyone knows, the situation with daemonFC (there is a note in BT) he's banned form #ubuntu+1 and #ubuntu-offtopic, he's allowed in #ubuntu for a month to see if he can control his behaviour to have the ban in #ubuntu+1 removed (not -offtopic)
<ikonia> if anyone see's him messing around in #ubuntu, ban him (he's on a last warning) and put a note in BT and please update the comment on my bans for +1 and -ot
<Myrtti> apparently he was in +1 last night?
<Myrtti> (judging from backlog here)
<ikonia> I don't see it in the scrollback in +1
<Myrtti> oh, misread
<dholbach> good morning
<Myrtti> nvm :-)
<ikonia> morning
<Myrtti> dholbach: moin
<dholbach> hi Myrtti
<jussi01> Myrtti: are you in $slightlywarmerplace now? :D
<Myrtti> jussi01: yup :-)
<jussi01> Myrtti: enjoying? :D
<Myrtti> what i can before flying to sf :-) nice to have my british delicacies again, lemon curd yogurt, cheddar and dandelion-burdock soda
<MenZa> jussi01: ping
<jussi01> MenZa: pong
 * MenZa queries
<SpaceGhostC2C> Hey, can we get someone to talk to solow[afk] in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<SpaceGhostC2C> It's about his [afk] nick. I just sent him the !away > solow[afk]
<bazhang> SpaceGhostC2C, no worries
<SpaceGhostC2C> thanks friend.
<SpaceGhostC2C> I wasn't trying to be rude at all.
<bazhang> best to ignore him
<Tm_T> hi 92AAABJ1O
<bazhang> its pleia2
<SpaceGhostC2C> bazhang, I did, I just wanted him to know not to do the [afk] nick.
<Tm_T> bazhang: I know very well (:)
<bazhang> Tm_T, aha :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> oops, later.
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<kkathman> Good day folks
<genii> coffee-bot: No sugar, no milk please. Thanks.
<Tm_T> genii: you meant Koffee-bot ?
<genii> Tm_T: Just referring to some silliness from earlier :) "<jussi01> genii: we should make a bot called "coffee-bot" :D"
<elky> That's almost as good as ubuntulog currently reading as ubuntulol
<Tm_T> genii: then the original mistake is made by jussi01, but fix stays the same (;
<genii> Tm_T: Although since mostly in #k, your suggestion is making more sense now
<Tm_T> genii: yeah, jussi is K-person too (:
<ubottu> SpaceGhostC2C called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (solow)
<SpaceGhostC2C> I'm not trying to pick on the kid, he just breaks rules. I factoid it and move on. He trolls and swears. I don't mind ignoring him, but maybe it could be pointed out to him that factoids are to inform?
<topyli> meh
<jpds> 16:06:03 < ~Stargaze> Adminas, download and then type sh 71529-ubucleaner.sh
<bazhang> ubucleaner?
<Myrtti> that script again
<jpds> See logs for -irc from yesterday.
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubucleaner-simple-bash-script-to-keep-your-ubuntu-system-clean.html
<jpds> They stole the name idea of our ubumirror.
<bazhang> just from the comments and explanation on that site it is a nightmare
<genii> Sort of reminds me of the old envy script thing
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> or blechomatix
<Tm_T> can anyone find out who is keeping that site, I mean that info from that site?
<Tm_T> I tried once, fail
<jpds> Tm_T: ubuntugeek?
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> or, you mean that's his "web-identity" too? (:
<jpds> Yes.
<Tm_T> interesting, that isn't clear in my eyes
<ubottu> overmind called the ops in #ubuntu (tacfofj is trolling)
<jpds> Yeah, yeah.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<jono_> can someone op me in -classroom
<ikonia> jono: you should be able to op with your membership cloak ?
<jono> done now :)
<jono> thanks!
<Tm_T> erm
<ikonia> ?
<Tm_T> 2233.04 < kwtm> David-T: man bash?  Isn't that for the #FeminaziLinux channel?  (joke! hoke!)
<Tm_T> that's 15 min ago
<ikonia> I saw that, let it go as he shutup straight after it
<knome> weird timestamp
<Tm_T> ikonia: yeah, was just interesting findings from awaylog
<ubottu> blakkheim called the ops in #ubuntu (luxii)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from luxii)
<genii> I just gave them a last warn about espanol in #u
<bazhang> pretty broad ban there genii
<genii> Yes :( Luxii had left by time I used their name in ban script which was null by that time
<bazhang> hope there is not a netsplit in the next few seconds :)
<Tm_T> genii: ?!
<erUSUL> genii: o.0!
<genii> I did this by accident another time too
<Tm_T> nice one
<bazhang> removed
 * genii bangs head off wall repeatedly
<genii> bazhang: Thanks
<erUSUL> Ciao!
<bazhang> genii, reminds me of the time I banned all of Canada :)
<jpds> genii: !
<Tm_T> genii: no need to, I have done that too couple times (:
<superfirelord42> Hello, does anyone know why I am banned from #ubuntu or have a link to the IRC logs so I can see why? I was able to get in yesterday, and left normally, not kicked or anything. I dont come in often and when I do, I try to help out where I can.
<genii> Tm_T, jpds et al  Sincere apologies. The ban script I used had no value for the name "luxii" by the time i used it and went global
<jpds> genii: I was only teasing you. :)
 * Tm_T huggles genii
<bazhang> superfirelord42, just a moment
<Tm_T> bazhang: thanks
<bazhang> superfirelord42, what happens when you try to join
<superfirelord42> ?! it let me in this time?
<bazhang> heh
 * genii whistles innocently
<bazhang> superfirelord42, just a slight glitch in the Matrix
<bazhang> sorry for the inconvenience
<superfirelord42> strange, thanks bazhang. good to know i havent done any sleep ircing
<bazhang> hah
<genii> Well, time to leave work and head home.
#ubuntu-ops 2010-03-06
<donvito2> hello
<donvito2> how are u fine?
<ikonia> hello
<ikonia> all well thank you
<donvito2> ok
<ikonia> donvito2: do you wish to resolve you ban from #ubuntu  ?
<donvito2> no
<donvito2> i dont
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> then if you don't need anything futher from the operators, please check the channel policy
<bazhang> the floodbots flagged him for abuse a day or so ago as well
<ikonia> notes for the record he was abusive in pm when being correct for telling the channel to fuck off
<bazhang> ikonia, in the channel as well
<ikonia> yes, that's why I removed him
<bazhang> I think the floodbots said 'repeated abuse' iirc
<ikonia> ah
<Pici> subway mask?
<ikonia> meatball sub please
<donvito2> i need help
<donvito2> to remove my ban
<ikonia> you just told me in your abusive pm that you didn't
<ikonia> google was better
<donvito2> yes it was
<donvito2> but im here to remove my ban
<ikonia> so you don't need any more help at this time and you can go away and think about the behaviour points I explained to you and read the links I sent you
<donvito2> i did
<donvito2> thats why im here
<ikonia> no you didn't
<donvito2> YES I DID
<ikonia> you've been sending me pm's telling me I'm stupid, so I don't think you've had chance to read the links and think about your behaviour while doing that
<donvito2> i read about respectful
<donvito2> about considerate
<donvito2> so if u think i didnt its ok up to you
<ikonia> I don't believe you've actually read them properly and matched it to your behaviour,
<donvito2> let me try to login from my bouncer
<donvito2> will i get ban there?
<donvito2> ill be totaly new person
<ikonia> ahh yes, you said you where going to ban evade in pm too
<ikonia> if you do that you will be reported to freenode, that is your choice
<ikonia> I'll leave you to think about your actions and how you want to go forward
<ikonia> I'm going to bed
<bazhang> night
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (18))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<IdleOne> Does #ubuntu really need all 4 FloodBots posting not to flood?
<IdleOne> just a thought :)
<bazhang> probably not :)
<IdleOne> Good night!
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<bazhang> mandcaster/alteregoa in -ot
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (MandCaster)
<bazhang> <MandCaster> apefreakans have just 50% ganjactose intolerance
<bazhang> and more of the same
<bazhang> dehqan is alab_d btw
<ikonia> bazhang: how did you work that out ?
<bazhang> ikonia, suspected it with him 'humble' and 'give me the answer in one or two lines' (rww confirmed) then saw him exit another channel with ident of alabd with nick dehqan
<bazhang> he was claiming that installing xchat made him upgrade libc6 and partial upgrade to karmic from jaunty (also on ubuntu mailing lists now)
<ikonia> ah
<ikonia> so nonsense
<ubottu> LjL` called the ops in #ubuntu (co_biasa_ spams on join)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, arvind_khadri said: !ops co_biasa_ is giving on join spam
<ubottu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu (Linuxsuckscock)
<kkathman> Greetings all :)
<ubottu> overmind called the ops in #ubuntu (Guest22124 continues trolling)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from guest22124)
<ubottu> In ubottu, DJones said: !msn is The Instant Messenger Client Empathy (9.04 and earlier - Pidgin) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Empathy supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk, Facebook chat and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<mneptok> git__: how can we help you?
<git__> i get forwarded to #ubuntu-read-topic
<git__> and did a "test me"
<git__> i read the page about router needs to be fix something something
<git__> my connection is tether thru my cell phone
<mneptok> so connect on port 8000
<mneptok> git__: to do so you need to reconnect
<mneptok> git__: and then follow the instruction in #ubuntu-read-topic
<mneptok> git__: but you cannot idle here indefinitely
<git__> k
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from usuario_)
<ikonia> looking
<Tm_T> ikonia: oh, sorry
<ikonia> not at all
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu (loca)
<ubottu> In ubottu, komputes said: !ask is <reply> If you have a question, just ask (in one line, please)! Example: "I have a problem with ___. I'm running Ubuntu version ___. When I try to do ___ I get the following ___. I expected it to do ___." If you don't get an answer, try a few hours later or try the mailing list - See https://lists.ubuntu.com/#Community+Support
#ubuntu-ops 2010-03-07
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, froh said: ubottu, yes cacert is a fake root cert
<persia> In case anyone from #ubuntu-server is watching here but not there, there's some ugliness posted from Khazar
<persia> (or if someone feeling generous wants to help out there)
<mneptok> sorry, i don't have access
<persia> Needs staff or council, actually.
<jussi01> !staff | khazar spouting the racist hatian stuff
<ubottu> khazar spouting the racist hatian stuff: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<jussi01> I ask moyself, what the heck am I doin up on a sunday at 8am.. but meh...
<crazyhorseee> am I perma ban?
<crazyhorseee> cant join any #ubuntu now
<bazhang> cyberbluntz, what happens when you try to enter #ubuntu
<cyberbluntz> it lets me now
<bazhang> then not banned
<cyberbluntz> i wont go in off topic, i didnt realize i was still banned there
<cyberbluntz> sorry
<Jordan_U> Might want to watch ender in #ubuntu.
<enli> Hello, I guess this is the right place to ask question regarding the ban that has been imposed due to use of the open proxy?
<persia> It's a good place to ask that a ban be lifted if you're under a ban.  General discussion about the ban is likely more on-topic in #ubuntu-irc
<enli> persia: my static IP has been banned, i am using another box outside of my network to connect right now.
<enli> due to some misconfiguration on my network i had to use proxy which i didnt realize was in open mode and in fact i didnt care much since i had to use it for only an hour.
<persia> OK.  Just hang out: when one of the ops that can deal with that ban is around, they'll double-check and likely lift it (or if you didn't fix it, won't).
<enli> that is then i realized that freenode bans users connecting through the open proxy. I have already mailed to the address that was provided as a response to connect request.
<enli> the proxy is shut down
<pleia2> enli: is this a ban from the freenode network itself?
<pleia2> you'll want to talk to the folks in #freenode about that
<pleia2> this channel is just for channel bans in core #ubuntu- channels :)
<enli> pleia2: i already talked to them and they asked to wait,.. umm i connected through "irc.ubuntu.com"
<pleia2> enli: irc.ubuntu.com points to irc.freenode.net
<enli> ah, i see..so i will have to wait.. there are few things to sort out and i need to connect to irc.. that is why the impatiens.
<pleia2> good luck :)
<enli> pleia2: ; )
<enli> thanks a lot, i am out
<persia> enli: Good luck.
<ikonia> morning
<ubottu> In ubottu, IdleOne said: !pxe PXE is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallMultiDistro
<ubottu> In ubottu, IdleOne said: l2r is to change the buttons layout from left side of the window to  the rightside , hit the  alt-F2 keys then type gconf-editor, then Applications > metacity  > general > button layout > menu:minimize,maximize,close or type the following command in Terminal: gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string  "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<ubottu> In ubottu, steffan said: Nagios is an open source computer system and network monitoring software application. It watches hosts and services, alerting users when things go wrong and again when they get better. See http://www.nagios.org
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ikonia> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<jussi01> !no, ping is <reply>pong
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
<elky> aww, why so boring?
<jpds> Hmm.
 * elky wants to do !no, ping is <reply>a ling a ding?
<mneptok> !no ping is <reply>One ping only, Vassily.
<ubottu> I'll remember that mneptok
<mneptok> damned right you will.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, dr3mro said: ubottu, tucan is great but  i like jdownloader more
<ubottu> mc44 called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> tavish_ called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> Azelphur called the ops in #ubuntu ([prototipe])
<ubottu> badp called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ikonia> what the devils being going on in here
<MenZa> whoa
<jpds> ikonia: Not much.
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu lorenzo_ user lorenzo_ and lorenzo constantly join #ubuntu and just say ubuntu-it and ubuntu-it-chat, it's not a mistake as it's a couple of times a day, been asked to stop, no response, been kicked and told to stop, just keeps coming back and doing it
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<jussi01> any -ot ops other than me about?
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> what's up (not been following)
<jussi01> ikonia: could you remove the freenode web gateway ban in about an hour or so?
<jussi01> Im  off to bed
<ikonia> sure
<knome> night jussi01
<ikonia> the whole gateway was banned ?
<ikonia> ahh yes, I see it
<ikonia> sure, about an hour, no problem
<jussi01> yeah
<jussi01> thanks
<jussi01> nini
<ikonia> night
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> blakkheim called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> pdddy called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2011-02-28
<IdleOne> KB1JWQ: you around?
<IdleOne> MadHaTTer_777 part messages gives me pause
 * IdleOne waves to the log readers
<marienz> mmm?
<IdleOne> I just wanted to show kb1 something, I sent a msg
 * marienz wanders off again then
<IdleOne> :)
<MadHaTTer_000> hey ikonia are you around?
<MadHaTTer_000> any other ops in here that could help me out with a somewhat unrelated question?
<MadHaTTer_000> i want to know how to get unbanned (z-lined) from a server ive never been to before without waiting a week or more on the email
<MadHaTTer_000> it says i match a spammer pattern?
<MadHaTTer_000> anyone?
<IdleOne> Not that it has anything to do with us or this server but I would say go to the other networks website and contact them about it.
<MadHaTTer_000> :( i was trying to avoid a week wait
<IdleOne> Seriously, tell me how you expect anyone from freenode to remove a ban on another network?
<IdleOne> How can anybody on this network speed that process up?
<IdleOne> MadHaTTer_000: I am not inclined to remove the ban in #ubuntu. Please come back in about 8-10 hours when ikonia isd normally active.
<IdleOne> is*
<rww> ... that's a lot of ban tracker records for two days o.O
<MadHaTTer_000> go there and talk to a op
<MadHaTTer_000> what?
<IdleOne> MadHaTTer_000: go where? what?
<MadHaTTer_000> irc.axenet.org
<IdleOne> yeah, email them.
<MadHaTTer_000> and you asked me how anyone could help me
<rww> MadHaTTer_000: This has nothing to do with us. Please leave the channel and come back when ikonia's around, which he currently is not.
<IdleOne> anything you need from us that concerns your bans in #ubuntu?
<MadHaTTer_000> ok rww
<MadHaTTer_000> no im still waiting on ikonia for the ubuntu ban
<IdleOne> you can return in 8 to 10 hours
<IdleOne> Please /part this channel.
<IdleOne> that part msg makes me angry
<IdleOne> so many different reasons to not like it
<highvoltage> Please don't, IdleOne
<IdleOne> don't what?
<highvoltage> get angry. anger is the path to the dark side, it leads to hate. hate leads to suffering.
<IdleOne> I'm also watching Revenge of the Sith
<IdleOne> :P
<highvoltage> I know, I sense the force is strong in you
<highvoltage> (I didn't really know that, before I start sounding like a crazy person)
<IdleOne> to late
<IdleOne> :)
<highvoltage> heh
<rww> Heh. They were simultaneously asking for help with their z-line issue in #ubuntu-server :\
<rww> topyli: Somewhat tardy, but here's a first attempt: "If you choose to use an Ubuntu Member cloak, your actions on freenode represent and reflect on Ubuntu. We expect cloaked members to follow the [[http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct|Code of Conduct]], [[http://freenode.net/policy.shtml|network policies]], and channel rules."
<bazhang> +1
<bazhang> anyone used the mute -t600 with xchat's chanserv.py?
<IdleOne> I haven't in a while
<IdleOne> why?
<bazhang> did it work? I tested it on myself and it gave me ops after ten minutes
<IdleOne> it worked when I tested it.
<bazhang> on a non-you user then
<IdleOne> test it on me
<IdleOne> oh, right
<IdleOne> you can't in her
<IdleOne> here
<IdleOne> bazhang: yes, on a non-me user hehe
<bazhang> IdleOne, thanks :)
<IdleOne> you want to test to make sure?
<bazhang> so /cs mute -t600 nick   then?
<IdleOne> umm, yes
<bazhang> cool thanks
<IdleOne> bazhang: only thing is if the user parts the channel before the elapsed time it will op you anyway.
<IdleOne> it doesn't currently track the user iirc
<IdleOne> it will op you anyway and then give you an error msg*
<IdleOne> irssi's autobleh does that better
<bazhang> nice
<IdleOne> is it?
<IdleOne> just testing
<rww> rebellion!
<IdleOne> hmm
<IdleOne> it op'ed me but didn't remove the +q
<rww> I think PerfM's done in -ot. He's been tiptoeing around the line since he found his way there, and he's basically using the place as a substitude #defocus.
<rww> substitute **
<IdleOne> fine by me, surprised it took you so long
<rww> ubottu: tell pukeyhonky about tmi
<elky> rww, perfm is a he?
 * rww throws another dime in the gender-pronoun-fail box
<rww> I have no idea.
<elky> Heh, just judging by defocus talk I saw last week
<elky> either a she, or a guy with a boyfriend who doesn't challenge feminine pronouns.
<elky> given this is irc, either is equally likely :(
<rww> On the Internet, nobody knows you're a goldfish.
 * Jordan_U wonders if there is a general consensus within the Ubuntu community about installing ruby stuffs via rvm / gems vs via apt.
<tonyyarusso> Jordan_U: Yes.  The consensus is "You should be installing with apt, but nothing freaking works if you do because ruby developers are all about new shinies, so you have to use gems to do anything.  Meanwhile, give up and just use Python."
<bazhang> so anyone in the secret channel yet?
<rww> Yes.
<Jordan_U> Ooh, didn't realize a name had been decided.
<tonyyarusso> #ubuntu-ops-lol-i-cant-believe-were-having-this-debate-yet-again ?
<rww> 1) /msg chanserv invite #ubuntu-ops-team 2) /join #ubuntu-ops-team 3) /msg chanserv op #ubuntu-ops-team yournickhere 4) /mode #ubuntu-ops-team +I-o $a:yournickservaccountnamehere yournickhere
<bazhang> -ops-team
<rww> steps (3) and (4) stop you from having to do step (1) in future ;)
<IdleOne> rww: did you receive a msg from perfm?
<rww> no
<IdleOne> they are asking me for a second chance in -ot
<IdleOne> want me to redirect to you or here?
<rww> here
<IdleOne> PerfM: thank you for joining. I'll leave this to rww now.
<PerfM> Rww: My favorite bro in this whole entire ....zone
<PerfM> omg, wait. Does this mean defocus has a similar channel?
<PerfM> SWEET!
<PerfM> anyways, continuing on...
<rww> PerfM: Hi. You're quieted on #ubuntu-offtopic because you apparently think that #ubuntu-offtopic is equivalent to a #defocus alternative that you're able to speak in. This is not the case.
<PerfM> I'm not allowed to talk in it?
<rww> Not right now in #ubuntu-offtopic, you're not. I muted you for using the term "fag" after you'd been annoying that channel for literally hours.
 * PerfM is confused.
<rww> ah, good, they gave you voice back in #defocus, I see.
<rww> You can go chat in there instead.
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<PerfM> As I was saying......woah, one not cool. i never annoy people I meerly just get on their nerves. two I honestly didnt know I would get quieted for saying "fag" so for that I am sorry.
<PerfM> Rww: total unbro thing to say
<rww> Yes, you get on peoples' nerves constantly, which is against our IRC Guidelines. You skirt the line as far as language and subject goes. I don't think #ubuntu-offtopic is a good fit for you.
<PerfM> Lol
 * PerfM facepalms
<PerfM> I deft like you
<PerfM> anyways. I'm off
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<rww> nhandler: I'm curious: is sending DCC exploits grounds for removing cloaks?
<nhandler> rww: Who and where?
<rww> nhandler: y007ghg7, formerly in #ubuntu
<rww> (the second one wasn't cloaked)
<nhandler> We handle all of these sorts of things on a case-by-case basis. So while I can't speak in any specifics for this particular case, it is definitely a possibility that a user would have an unaffiliated cloak removed for a DCC exploit
<rww> Should I be pointing cases of that out to staff then, or do y'all keep an eye on it yourselves?
<nhandler> rww: I think for the most part, we are pretty good about that. Although, we might miss some of them during the late hours of the evening or at some points on the weekend. If a user is a repeat-offender, definitely poke staff. For a one-time thing, you can poke staff at your discretion (if you do, try to do it as close to the incident as possible)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<IdleOne> nhandler: again in #u
<nhandler> Thanks
<rww> r000t just copypasted it in #debian repeatedly *facepalm*
<bazhang> MadHaTTer_000, hi
<MadHaTTer_000> hello just stoping in to see if ikonia was around yet
<bazhang> MadHaTTer_000, was there an issue someone else could handle?
<MadHaTTer_000> i dont belive so i stoped in earlier and someone told me i had to wait for ikonia to remove my ban as that is who placed it
<bazhang> MadHaTTer_000, please have a read of the code of conduct and the channel guidelines, if you have a moment
<bazhang> !codeofconduct
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<MadHaTTer_000> what for?
<bazhang> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bazhang> MadHaTTer_000, so that you understand what using the ubuntu channels entails
<MadHaTTer_000> i belive ikonia has already gone over them with me and i really dont have the time to read rules right now but thanks
<bazhang> MadHaTTer_000, okay. but you will certainly be asked to read them again and agree to abide by them before your ban is lifted, whenever that may be.
<MadHaTTer_000> i will abide by them however i dont have the time to read them
<bazhang> MadHaTTer_000, if you must speak only with ikonia then perhaps you can return some hours hence to do so, as he is not present now.
<MadHaTTer_000> that was the plan
<MadHaTTer_000> have a good one
<bazhang> say 6-8 hours from now
<MadHaTTer_000> more like 1-2
<MadHaTTer_000> i dont plan on being up at 5am
<MadHaTTer_000> bye baz
<bazhang> up to you, I'd sincerely doubt he is here in 1-2 hours though.
<MadHaTTer_000> ill just stop in quickly and check otherwise it will be tomarrow
<jussi> Perhaps a change of part message would help his cause.
<Tm_T> that too
<Tm_T> also he doesn't have to join this channel to find out if ikonia is around
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<topyli> thesarge is about to "suspend my op", he informed me about this in pm
<topyli> doesn't like being asked not to swear in -ot
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> constant pain
<ikonia> I requested for him to be removed from -server as he's continued with this language in there
<jussi> Just a reminder to see the -irc list and you all should be able to join the channel.
<MadHaTTer_000> hey eveybody im back
<MadHaTTer_000> so how about it ikonia?
<ikonia> what ?
<ikonia> ah, sorry, just seen you ask in #ubuntu-server
<ikonia> sorry, missed that
<MadHaTTer_000> any chance youĺl unbann me from #ubuntu?
<ikonia> I'm not going to unban you from ubuntu as you persist with these minor swearing issues, and if you continue , I'll request you get banned from #ubuntu-server
<ikonia> I've spoken to you multiple times about fking sht and things like that and you persist
<ikonia> it's still even in your /part message as another operator pointed out
<ikonia> until you can show some sort of self control, the ban can stay
<MadHaTTer_000> part?
<ikonia> when you quit the channel
<ikonia> the message when you quit the channel
<MadHaTTer_000> as previously stated i will behave in the ubuntu room and try not to use txt type
<MadHaTTer_000> how do you change it?\
<ikonia> ok, as perviously stated, you still are and it is still in your /part message
<ikonia> you obviously know how to change your message as you put the message in
<MadHaTTer_000> im guessing i put it in months ago
<MadHaTTer_000> ansd remember i dont see my own exit message as i am gone when it displays so i had no idea
<ikonia> then I suggest you do the same resarch in how to put it in as how to remove it
<MadHaTTer_000> nm found it
<MadHaTTer_000> there its changed
<ikonia> ok, well lets see if you can control yourself for a while longer before reviewing the ban
<MadHaTTer_000> how longs a little longer as i was banned quite a while back
<ikonia> yes, and you've not changed your behaviour since that
<MadHaTTer_000> hows that?
<ikonia> you ended up getting banned from multiple channels because you wouldn't change so lets leave it another week
<MadHaTTer_000> i did?
<ikonia> if you can control your language for a week while in #ubuntu-server
<MadHaTTer_000> what channels?
<ikonia> MadHaTTer_000: you know you did, and you tried to ban dodge by changing your nicks
<ikonia> please don't play dumb
<MadHaTTer_000> im not im curious and i wasnt dodging by changing my nicks
<ikonia> MadHaTTer_000: you know you where, we spoke to you about it
<ikonia> you changed your nicknames and IP addresses
<ikonia> tell you what, just control your language in #ubuntu-server, come back in a week and we'll look at removing the #ubuntu ban
<MadHaTTer_000> my chat client gives me default nicks and it doesnt always log me out when i leave and come back so i have to use a dif nick otherwise it doesnt let me back on as the nicks already in use
<MadHaTTer_000> the ip addresses was me changing modems due to the weather conditions wherre i live
<MadHaTTer_000> i have 3-4 modems
<ikonia> well, I've explained the terms of getting your ban removed
<ikonia> come back in a week if you can control your language, we'll look at removing the ban
<MadHaTTer_000> another week...???
<ikonia> yes
<MadHaTTer_000> why so long?
<ikonia> because you keep breaking the rules
<MadHaTTer_000> not since that once
<ikonia> and as you are using #ubuntu-server for your Server OS #ubuntu-server is the best place anyway
<MadHaTTer_000> yes for server related questions but i have a few that are desktiop gui related and since the server os doesnt come with a desktop they are best asked in ubuntu
<MadHaTTer_000> matt isnt your name from some movie with the blonde girl (cant remember her name) in a english setting?
<MadHaTTer_000> the girl from that had me at hello movie
<MadHaTTer_000> so how is the uk this time of year?
<ikonia> ok, you've been given the terms of having your ban removed, if you'd like to get the ban removed, please follow the terms stated down
<MadHaTTer_000> i think you mean laid down
<ikonia> ok "laid down" then
<MadHaTTer_000> yeah np except the week part thats a long time
<MadHaTTer_000> :(
<ikonia> it is
<ikonia> so I guess we'll see you in a week's time
<ikonia> please try to keep your language under control in #ubuntu-server and we'll have no issue
<MadHaTTer_000> its already been ovwer a week though cant i get time served :D
<ikonia> MadHaTTer_000: it's been a week and you've not shown you can a.) control your langauage b.) stop the text speak c.) read/understand the topic of the channels you are
<ikonia> if you can do that for a week, we'll be happy
<MadHaTTer_000> how do you figure? only b is somewhat true
<ikonia> how do I figure, errr your behaviour is the reason I make these comments
<ikonia> look, those are the terms of getting ban removed, if you can correct those 3 things for a week, we'll have no issues
<MadHaTTer_000> ok so i dont get any time served?
<ikonia> I'm not interested in how long you've been banned, I want you to demonstrate you can correct the three reasons you where a problem
<MadHaTTer_000> ok tty in a week
<ikonia> MadHaTTer_000: tty ? more text speak ?
<MadHaTTer_000> hey im working on it
<ikonia> I feel you are wasting my time
<MadHaTTer_000> thats the tough one for me as ive been typing that way forever
<ikonia> I think the ban can stay for 2 weeks more
<ikonia> if you can't control yourself 1 line after I've just asked you to, I think you have a problem that needs to be monitored longer
<ikonia> MadHaTTer_000: speak to you in 2 weeks
<MadHaTTer_000> ok i really need to leave this room talk to you in a week
<ikonia> I'll message him
<ikonia> he is clearly trying to push it
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops MadHaTTer_000 do not unban until 2 weeks beyond this date, depentant on behaviour in #ubuntu-server
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> ok he's trying to provoke now as I've just messaged him to confrim the ban and he told me not to message him
<jussi> whoops, wrong button
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ops to: Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu IRC Team operators | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam | This channel is for operator/abuse questions in the IRC Team domain only | LoCo channel discussion/issues to #ubuntu-irc | Please exit the channel once your issue is dealt with. | We reserve the right to remove idlers | Channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | Feel free to set /mode +I $a:your_n
 * tsimpson fails
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ops to: Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu IRC Team operators | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam | This channel is for operator/abuse questions in the IRC Team domain only | LoCo channel discussion/issues to #ubuntu-irc | Please exit the channel once your issue is dealt with. | We reserve the right to remove idlers | Channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com
<oCean> hi
<oCean> please notice suck_my_* in #u
<oCean> thx
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu (Mad-Scientist)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, maccc said: !jrib is 10.10 updated regularry ?
<Pici> jrib is updated regularly.
<jrib> :)
<ubottu> In ubottu, erUSUL said: xy is You're trying to do X, and you thought of solution Y. So you're asking about solution Y, without even mentioning X. The problem is, there might be a better solution, but we can't know that unless you describe what X is.
<jrib> hmm I remember that
 * LjL chuckles
<jrib> from some time in the past
<LjL> erUSUL thinks the people who this factoid would be directed to are going to understand it :D
<Pici> LjL: heh
<LjL> i suggest
<LjL> !xy is <reply> So you have already thought of a solution to your Ubuntu problem? Fine, but ask about the problem, not the solution! Otherwise we can't understand the problem and can't know whether there's a better solution.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, LjL said: !xy is <reply> So you have already thought of a solution to your Ubuntu problem? Fine, but ask about the problem, not the solution! Otherwise we can't understand the problem and can't know whether there's a better solution.
<erUSUL> hi there
<jrib> hi
<jrib> LjL made a suggestion
<jrib> !xy is <reply> So you have already thought of a solution to your Ubuntu problem? Fine, but ask about the problem, not the solution! Otherwise we can't understand the problem and can't know whether there's a better solution.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, jrib
<jrib> erm
<jrib> didn't mean to do that... anyway, what do you think erUSUL ?
<Pici> I don't think it conveys the same message.
<erUSUL> i like how it is explained here http://mywiki.wooledge.org/XyProblem too long though
<erUSUL> specialy the part leads to enormous amounts of wasted time and energy, both on the part of people asking for help, and on the part of those providing help.
<erUSUL> specialy the part " ... leads to enormous amounts of wasted time and energy, both on the part of people asking for help, and on the part of those providing help. "
<Pici> heh.  I actualy have a /wtf aliased to 'say $0: What exactly are you trying to do?'
<Pici> I haven't used it in a while though :(
<erUSUL> btw i took the wording for the factoid from here  http://www.perlmonks.org/index.pl?node_id=542341 <<
<jrib> yeah, I usually ask "what do you want to accomplish exactly?"
<erUSUL> maybe this ( larger ) version ? « The XY problem is when you need to do X, and you think you can use Y to do X, so you ask about how to do Y, when what you really should do is state what your X problem is. There may be a Z solution that is even better than Y, but nobody can suggest it if X is never mentioned. »
<Pici> I like that better, I'm not sure if all users who this is directed at are going to be able to parse it though.
<erUSUL> the best way to detect a xy problem is when you ask yourself « why on earth does this guy/girl needs to do that ? it makes no sense »
<LjL> erUSUL, i tried to rephrase it because maybe i have too little faith in our users, but i suspected the whole X Y Z thing is well over most of their heads :P
<erUSUL> LjL: your version is fine too. even a dry « !wayttd ->  What *exactly* are you trying to do? » may be enough
<erUSUL> 6 down vote
<erUSUL> 	
<erUSUL> The XY problem is asking about your attempted solution rather than your actual problem.
<erUSUL> paste fail ;P
<erUSUL> nice a and short
<ubottu> MeTaLKiA called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> BINUSHACKER called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> kylen called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> Kidz`AwaY called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> LondokupEr called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<jrib> !forget xy
<ubottu> I'll forget that, jrib
<jrib> erUSUL: I don't know if the short one is worth having as a factoid.  But I'll add the long one and see how it goes I guess.  Personally, I'll just use something like your short version directly
<jrib> !xy is <reply> The XY problem is when you need to do X, and you think you can use Y to do X, so you ask about how to do Y, when what you really should do is state what your X problem is. There may be a Z solution that is even better than Y, but nobody can suggest it if X is never mentioned.
<ubottu> xy has been forgotten, use '!unforget xy' to edit it again
<jrib> !unforget xy
<ubottu> I suddenly remember xy again, jrib
<jrib> !no xy is <reply> The XY problem is when you need to do X, and you think you can use Y to do X, so you ask about how to do Y, when what you really should do is state what your X problem is. There may be a Z solution that is even better than Y, but nobody can suggest it if X is never mentioned.
<ubottu> I'll remember that jrib
<mneptok> i thought the XY problem was "men are genetically predisposed to a 'pack leader' mentality, and thus we have a history of war and violence"
 * mneptok heads to the airport
<Tm_T> good night all
<Pricey_> ikonia: Oh a while back... probably about a year ago. Just haven't been able to commit time to freenode or Ubuntu unfortunately. If I'm lucky I'll find time and get the opportunity to again one day soon.
#ubuntu-ops 2011-03-01
<KB1JWQ> He's missed.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from mathbrain)
<Pici> jeeze
<rww> What. on. Earth. Did someone really just say in -ot that gravity is just a theory and think that two balls not attracting each other is a counterexample to it. o.O
<Jordan_U> rww: I think you've been troll'd.
<rww> I hope so, but I don't think so :(
<tonyyarusso> rww: well, it is just a theory, but as for the latter I suspect people really are that stupid.
<rww> Although, on reflection, I have seen people in #ubuntu-offtopic who believe in perpetual motion.
<tonyyarusso> I was arguing with some idiot about that just a few days ago.
<tonyyarusso> possibly outside of #ubuntu* though
<rww> what the platypus just happened in -ot
<rww> ah, n0tix happened in -ot. I thought that nick sounded familiar.
<Jordan_U> I thought floodbot was supposed to prevent that type of thing.
<rww> only #ubuntu and #kubuntu are floodbotted
<Jordan_U> Ahh.
<Jordan_U> 19:04 < Exploiter> HI, GUYS, looking for tools like SENDBLASTER ( mass email sender ) for ubuntu, any suggestion or idea??
<Jordan_U> Might be a reasonable request, but with a nick like "Exploiter"...
<rww> "this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Is P=NP?"
<rww> oh lawd.
<tonyyarusso> lol
<h00k> rww: "Nobody knows" -- would that be acceptable
<h00k> or "maybe"
<rww> h00k: I suspect it's one of those ones that matches against /.*/
<Jordan_U> h00k: I thought it was proven false recently.
<Jordan_U> h00k: Clearly you are a bot.
<h00k> Jordan_U: no, just not really proven at all ;)
<bazhang> nash__ was asking earlier where to download OS X for free, so I'd take his questions with a grain of salt
<LjL> heh
<LjL> i say troll
<Pici> whoa
<jrib> ah ubottu how you bring back memories of 56k
<jrib> tonyyarusso: note I have (had?) an exemption on kunwon1 I think because of kunwon* spamming
<jrib> looks like that was already removed
<tonyyarusso> jrib: Are you trying to tell me you think kunwon1 is a different person than kunwon*?
<jrib> tonyyarusso: no, I just didn't want my ban exemption to get in the way of your ban.  I have no idea if kunwon1 was responsible for kunwon* but kunwon1 wasn't spamming on february 1st and replied in pm so I placed the exemption for that reason
<jrib> I could have phrased my original statement better :)
<tonyyarusso> gotcha
<tonyyarusso> Well, I'm assuming they're the same for the moment - we'll see if that's wrong I guess.
<xabrx_> hi, guys. can you please tell me the reason why Bshellz is banned from #ubuntu?
<maco> repeated abuse by its members, and the owners being unwilling to fix it
<maco> iirc, there's a lack of consistent naming for the same user so banning individual users just means they log off and back on and suddenly have a new host and ban evade
<maco> (whereas like freenode's webchat shows the ip address in the host so you can ban a user for more than just "until they log out")
<xabrx_> ok, I understand. So there's not going to be a remove of the ban any time soon then?
<maco> genii-around: having problems?
<maco> no, the recommendation is to find another shell provider
<xabrx_> ok, thanks maco
<maco> np
<maco> necreo: same question as xabrx_ regarding bshellz ban?
<xabrx_> probably
<xabrx_> I saw him at bshellz =)
<maco> copy-pasta:
<maco> repeated abuse by its members, and the owners being unwilling to fix it
<maco> iirc, there's a lack of consistent naming for the same user so banning individual users just means they log off and back on and suddenly have a new host and ban evade
<maco> (whereas like freenode's webchat shows the ip address in the host so you can ban a user for more than just "until they log out")
<tonyyarusso> xabrx_, necreo: You can of course avoid this by registering for a !cloak from Freenode.
<maco> tonyyarusso: oh right! thanks for having your brain turned on :)
<genii-around> maco: Yes. Konversation, Quassel, and XChat all want to segfault on me whenever I open certain pages in Firefox :(
<maco> weird
<genii-around> And extremely annoying
<xabrx_> ok, thanks guys
<necreo> tonyyarusso: I got a cloak
<necreo> But the shell provider cloak overtakes it each time
<necreo> When I start issi I see a message from freenode after I identified myself like: your (hidden) host is now ...unaffiliated..
<necreo> And right after that it changes the cloak back to #bshellz one :(
<necreo> I really would appreciate a solution
<necreo> Maybe I should try #freenode
<KB1JWQ> necreo: Right.
<KB1JWQ> Gateway cloaks will override unaffiliated cloaks.
<necreo> Indeed :(
 * tonyyarusso didn't know that
<Pici> Heads up on archive.canonical.com being unresponsive, Canonical is looking into it.
<Tm_T> Pici: been rather unresponsive for 12 hours or so (:
<Tm_T> unresponsive/slow
<necreo> #freenode told me to ask you (#ubuntu-ops) for a ban exemption for my IRC account
<necreo> Is that possible?
<maco> i can try
<maco> necreo: see if you can join now
<necreo> maco: I'm afraid not : "[Freenode] ==> Cannot join to channel #ubuntu (You are banned)"
<maco> hrmph
<Pici> maco: What command did you try?
<maco> /mode +e neocreo!*@*
<maco> do
<maco> i spelled it wrong!
<maco> necreo: try again
<necreo> Thank you!
<maco> yay
<necreo> :)) Finally now I can ask my question about libnotify-bin
<necreo> Thanks a lot again!
<maco> np
<rww> maco: As far as I'm aware, we're supposed to be telling bshellz users to use another shell service, not exempting them.
<rww> And setting +e's based on nick is not a good idea :\
<maco> rww: i did say use another shell at first... then freenode people told them to tell us to +e so...
<maco> their hosts are non-specific though. should i change it to nick/ident combo?
<LjL> ident alone should do, it's running identd
<rww> say "no" next time and point them to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ShellPolicy
<LjL> what is the reason bshellz is banned anyway, still not clear to me
<rww> LjL: per IRCC, persistant abuse/use for ban-evading, and not having contactable staff to deal with such.
<rww> personally, considering that we misspelled the ban for months and didn't notice, I'm not convinced, but w/e. :\
<LjL> me neither
<LjL> personally i think i'll set exemptions if a user seems legitimate to me, if that's not what i'm "supposed" to do i'll have the IRCC tell me that
<rww> in which case, yeah, +e *!ident@host is the way to go
<topyli> LjL: maybe you should let the ircc know though, and perhaps even make the case for unbanning them
<rww> or +e $a:accountname if they have one, I guess.
<ikonia> LjL: remove the ban
<ikonia> just dump the network wide ban on bzshellz
<tsimpson> there is an issue with setting +e, bans don't work
<LjL> topyli: or maybe the fact that i've accepted to add this garbage freenode Webchat to the bots even after Mibbit was banned with no reason makes me feel entitled to just set a damned exempt on the bots
<LjL> tsimpson: they do if you set the +e using the bots
<rww> tsimpson: s/bans/extbans/?
<tsimpson> rww: no
<ikonia> LjL: just remove the ban
<rww> oh, sorry. misparse.
<tsimpson> I mean setting +e $:account
<tsimpson> that means, unless someone checks and removes it, you can't ban them if they do become abusive
<rww> well yeah, which is why I'm not a fan of exempting. but if people are planning to do so anyway, I'd rather they not base it on nick ;)
<LjL> rww: again what's wrong with setting it with the bots?
<rww> LjL: I wasn't specifically talking about the bots. The bots (theoretically) remove them. Operators tend to not.
<rww> and there goes my oldest #ubuntu ban in BT :)
<LjL> right, so just set exempt with the bots, that's why i put an exempt command there
<ikonia> LjL: there should now be no ban in #ubuntu for the bzshell host mask
<LjL> ikonia: maybe you should let the ircc know though
<ikonia> I'll mail them
<ikonia> and watch it black hole
<ikonia> the council have been informed
<ikonia> no point having a policy if no-one follows it
<ikonia> may as well just remove it
<LjL> the policy isn't that you can't set an exempt if someone looks sane to you
<LjL> for god's sake don't stick to rules like there was glue
<LjL> i'm sure exempts have been set for people here before, me included
<ikonia> actually it was to tell them to contact their shell host and ask them to update the contact details or set a usage policy that was in line with the ubuntu requirements
<LjL> when i was on mibbit before the bots exempted it for example - and same with other people
<ikonia> I fully agree you can set excempts
<LjL> ikonia: what's wrong with their contact details?
<ikonia> they don't exist and they don't have an abuse policy and you can ban one account and sign up for another one 1 second later
<ikonia> as was happening
<rww> LjL: iirc, the contention is that they don't actually respond ever.
<ikonia> feeding time
<LjL> ikonia: they don't exist, or they don't respond? not the same thing
<ikonia> both
<LjL> http://www.bshellz.net/contact
<ikonia> no official contacts, and the unofficial ones don't respond beyond "we dont care, we don't want to police it"
<LjL> and there rules at http://www.bshellz.net/register
<ikonia> anyway, feeding time
<ikonia> yes, but they don't want to police them
<topyli> so since the bshellz ban was removed, did anyone remove bshellz from the policy wiki page?
 * topyli goes to look
<topyli> no
<LjL> i have a feeling it'll be readded anyway
<topyli> why? should it be banned or not?
<LjL> that depends on how much abuse you're willing to put up with
<LjL> all i was really arguing for, though, was to feel free to add exempt (ideally with the bots) if someone comes forwards and asks niely
<LjL> nicely*
<LjL> (which to me is just a matter of common sense and good heartedness and not something that should be strictly regulated in the first place)
<LjL> fwiw, i have had an indirect confirmation that the bshellz ops are probably not very responsive
<LjL> about that, perhaps it would be a good idea to add the specific reasons why a shell is banned on the page itself? is there a reason why that was not done?
<topyli> perhaps
<rww> rww, creator of controversy :(
<LjL> rww: nah this has been a pet peeve of mine for some time
<topyli> i'll just watch tv and see how things stand tomorrow
<elky> It's not like there's anyone reading the logs of here who is banned who will now go make use of the knowledge schooled to them by the past two hours of discussion.
<elky> So yeah, it'll be back.
<derp> Guest30213 is ~me@host-n2-73-24.telpol.net.pl * me
<derp> spammer.
<derp> [18:04] <Guest30213> Install gentoo.
<derp> [18:06] <derp> y
<ikonia> I'll look at it
<ikonia> thanks
<derp> np
<Pici> I think we should be telling regulars in #ubuntu to stop pouncing on people with !ot when they just say 'hi' for the first time in #ubuntu. Thoughts?
<ikonia> it was a little "quick" but I don't think that's the norm (from what I see)
<popey> +1
<Flannel> Pici: There's been a lot of premature factoiding recently, yes.  For a variety of subjects
<Flannel> gentle nudging in private has always worked well!
<Flannel> (except when it doesn't)
<ikonia> wow, poor bo is confused
<Pici> Yeah, and its not the first time I've seen that.
<ikonia> I don't see it very often, hence why I didn't know it had become a problem
<LjL> similarly to how some people (and i'm not at all referring to -ot here) give !u whenever there's so much as single innocuous abbreviation
<LjL> i think it's not the first time i see Logan doing it
<LjL> not sure though
<Pici> Flannel: thanks, sometimes I'm just at a lack of words for things on IRC.
<ikonia> oh really, I didn't see it as a regular thing, let alone a regular thing off one user
<Pici> LjL: You're right, its not the first time that hes done it, but hes not the only person who does.
<LjL> guess not
<LjL> another thing for that matter is this "join #pitivi", while i'm at it
<LjL> i mean, as a suggestion is fine
<LjL> but why *absolutely insist* on people asking in another channel when something is about an Ubuntu package?
<LjL> that's another thing that is also not the first time i see, and am not entirely comfortable with
<ikonia> no-ones insisting he asks in there
<ikonia> however as no-one knows the asnwer in #ubuntu, it's worth him asking
<LjL> err
<LjL> i see insisting
<Pici> I usually do something like "You may want to try asking in #bash too"
<Cydd> hi
<LjL> Pici: yeah
<Cydd> who banned me from #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> Cydd: you have an issue you'd like to disuuss
<Cydd> and why do you hate m
<Cydd> e
<ikonia> Cydd: I'll have a look now
<ikonia> one moment please.
<LjL> Cydd: i don't see a ban on you
<LjL> i suppose you've tried rejoining?
<Cydd> :s
<Cydd> okay it works now
<ikonia> Cydd: where you using the nickname cydd ?
<Cydd> yes
<LjL> he was
<ikonia> ? I thought there was no ban ?
<tsimpson> there wan't
<Cydd> i dont know im confusede
<LjL> i do suspect he's referring to his kick
<Cydd> oh a kick
<ikonia> oh, I didn't even see him kicked
<Pici> It was a remove.
<Pricey> KB1JWQ: suck up *hugs*
<Pici> So, I'm just curious if anyone has any suggestions on how to approach those who are overfactoiding.  Preferably in-channel, so that others know that its not okay.
<Jordan_U> This obvioulsy needs a factoid.
<Pici> Jordan_U: . . .
<ikonia> ironic, a facotoid pointing a a guide on how to use the bot on the wiki ?
<ikonia> \/window 4
<Pici> But not in a way that makes it look like we're going after someone.
<LjL> Pici: if i could be bothered myself, i'd just say like "come on, he just said hello, no need for a factoid, is there?", but that does run the risk of starting an offtopic argument in the channel i guess
<LjL> it can also be a matter of factoid choice. could give !hello instead of !ot
<LjL> !hello
<LjL> or maybe !hi or something
<LjL> !hi
<LjL> or maybe both were removed, actually i think i wanted them removed :P
<Pici> yah
<LjL> they were abused
<LjL> but they could be moderately useful when people seemed like going the "so, what's up everyone" route
<LjL> less harsh than !ot anyway
<LjL> still, i think i've seen !ot given once to a simple "hi everyone" - that's entirely overboard and no factoid at all is required, clearly
<Pici> People were joining and doing it, and others were doing it whenever someone joined.  Its rather silly to have the bot say hi for you when you could just do it yourself.
<Pici> LjL: Thats sort of what happened earlier, and what sparked my suggestion here.
<LjL> Pici: earlier it was a "what's up", though, which in my mind is something in between "hi" (which is a greeting not asking for an answer) and "how are you doing" (which is a question). not sure how native speakers see it
<LjL> to me it's a pointless phrase, but :P
<LjL> seems like i'm splitting hair in two but words do count when you're watching for the reaction of 1500 people to something...
<LjL> Pici: not an idea i'm entirely committed to, but maybe as a middle point between !hi and !ot, a !sup = Hi! Looking for conversation? Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<LjL> i'm not trying to say there has to be a factoid, i appreciate the point of view that people should just stop overusing them
<LjL> but
#ubuntu-ops 2011-03-02
 * LjL rolls eyes
<charlie-tca> As a native speaker, I see "what'sup" as a way to avoid being personal when greeting the person. Traditionally, a person used "Hi, How are you".
<charlie-tca> What's up allows the greeter to avoid really being interested in the person they greet
 * charlie-tca is done with his 2 pennies worth
<Jordan_U> Pici: That's probably as well as it could have gone with Logan_WP, which means that it's probably something that needs to be dealt with on a case by case basis explaining why a particular use of a factoid was innapropriate.
<Jordan_U> Pici: Heads up, krycek appears to have quite a history in the ban tracker.
<Pici> Jordan_U: too bad, I liked the x-files reference.
<LjL> i really think TheMozart is trolling
<Jordan_U> I don't.
<Jordan_U> I certainly think it was premature to claim they were in-channel.
<Pici> le-sigh
<LjL> Jordan_U: check history
<LjL> and -ops-team
<LjL> and the fact he was asking the same questions in january 2010
<Jordan_U> Ahh, that does change things.
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (Ep1kMalware)
<rww> user removed and PMed ^
<tonyyarusso> "rww was concerned about some behavior from Ubuntu Members taking
<tonyyarusso> place outside of the Ubuntu namespace.
<tonyyarusso> were you actually "concerned" or "curious"?
<rww> I was curious about the limits that ubuntu/member/* cloaks set on behavior outside of the Ubuntu namespace.
<rww> There is no specific example (other than "how should I behave") I had in mind.
<tonyyarusso> k
<bazhang> <Secrets> also how do i reinstall the internet on  ubuntu
<Madpilot> apparently we're the Gestapo now? (cf latest silliness on the mailing list...)
<Tm_T> yes yes
<Madpilot> visits by the Drama Llamas are so much fun.
<Tm_T> not really
<Madpilot> (trace elements of sarcasm are likely to be detected in anything I say...)
<Tm_T> Madpilot: that won't work over the irc logs, hint hint
<Madpilot> trolls are largely immune to sarcasm anyway, worrying about them will just spoil your evening
<Tm_T> nah, nothing can spoil my evening
<Madpilot> provided I'm within the CoC, I refuse to self-censor because of who might be dribbling whilst reading chanlogs from here in excessive detail
<Tm_T> wasn't asking that either (;
<tonyyarusso> has anyone even heard of that guy before?
<Madpilot> nope, but certain natural assumptions about his IRC hangouts come to mind
<Madpilot> given recent events
<tonyyarusso> right
<ubottu> llutz_ called the ops in #ubuntu (omnomnom spamkid)
<ubottu> Starminn called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> Starminn called the ops in #ubuntu (omnomnom GayNsex)
<Madpilot> any other xchat (real xchat not -gnome) users get a long delay in identifying when joining Freenode which kills attempts to auto-join the new channel?
<Jordan_U> Madpilot: Do you have it configured to use your nickserv password as a server password? If so you should be identified from the moment you connect.
<Madpilot> yup, it's got nickserv pw in the server spot, have had for ages.
<Jordan_U> Odd.
<Madpilot> yeah, no idea. I just went over my xchat setup and Freenode's FAQ (hence the part & rejoin), and still get the delay from nickserv...
<Madpilot> will mess with xchat further tomorrow. sleep before I fall asleep on the keyboard... later, all.
<Jordan_U> Could someone keep an eye on funnyloony in #ubuntu?
<ikonia> if you want
<Jordan_U> Thanks.
<rww> using nickserv password as server password has always involved a delay for me. Dunno why people say it doesn't :\
 * rww has irssi wait a few seconds before attempting to join channels after connect
<Tm_T> rww: I have no delay here
<tonyyarusso> rww: I believe that's because it takes moment for your cloak to apply.
<Pici> Who is this chrisbuntunerd person?
<Pici> in -offtopic
<knome> chris, a ubuntu nerd?
 * knome hides
<jrib> an
 * jrib hides
<knome> isn't it "a" if you pronounce ubuntu "juubuntuu"
 * knome hides
 * tonyyarusso wonders where knome learned phonetic spelling...
<knome> ;)
 * tonyyarusso says ooboontoo
 * knome says "ubbis"
<knome> (really!)
 * popey doesnt care how people say 'ubuntu' so long as they use it
<popey> (and file bugs)
<knome> don't have to fix bugs?
<popey> nahhhh
<popey> fixing bugs is overrated
<highvoltage> popey: for me it's "I don't care how people say 'debian' as long as they use it" :)
<highvoltage> (some people say it 'ubuntu')
<Pici> I say tomato but you say tomato
<mneptok> you say Tomato but i say DD-WRT
<highvoltage> I say ubiquiti
<charlie-tca> tomato/tomato doesn't seem the same when it is typed instead of spoken ;-)
<maco> tomayto/tomahto
<charlie-tca> heh
<Pici> charlie-tca: I saw an old SNL recently where Christopher Walken did that song and pronounced 'tomato' the same way both times... was funny.
#ubuntu-ops 2011-03-03
<ubottu> ChogyDan called the ops in #ubuntu (UbuntuFan333)
<h00k> fail.
<Pici> >>> "".join([chr(ord(i)-1) for i in "sn!.sg!+"])
<Pici> 'rm -rf *'
<h00k> yeah...
<h00k> people are silly.
<Pici> Although it wouldn't run unless you surrounded the whole thing with $() or ``
<Pici> or maybe it would.  I've never used os.system()
<h00k> I'm not about to test it, anyway.
<rww> Pici: I think it would.
<rww> you pass a string to os.system(). 'rm -whatever' is a string ;)
<maco> yep
<Pici> rww: mmm, seems that way indeed.
<rww> I really hope "what." is a valid answer to the floodbot P=NP question.
<rww> I wish people would stop repeating the de-coded malicious commands that we ban people for saying.
 * rww is grumpy
<rww> niko: incoming highlights
<rww> everyone else: incoming expiration of floodbot bans over a week old
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (FmODzgZlRkI appears to be abusive - 4.5)
<txwikinger> Something wrong with the Floodbot? I am getting thrown out of #ubuntu all the time
<rww> txwikinger: I see two lines in /lastlog txwikinger in #ubuntu. One is you quitting with a "Read error: connection reset by peer". the other is you rejoining.
<rww> so no ;P
<txwikinger> Hmm.. odd. I got messages by the Floodbot asking me some stupid question and claiming  I am a bot :)
<txwikinger> rww: Yeah.. I just managed to join again
<rww> because your client attempted to rejoin #ubuntu before you identified with nickserv
<txwikinger> Ah.. bad client :)
<Tm_T> jussi: I just noticed that we do not have any factoid about jockey
<jussi> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tm_T> jockey isn't only about graphics drivers, so...
<Tm_T> also that wikipage gives nothing about jockey AFAICS
<Tm_T> hmmm, I wonder if we need a new wiki page too for it
<jussi> Tm_T: but why do we need a specific jockey something?
<jussi> between !wireless and !nvidia/!ati I think its pretty well covered, no?
<Tm_T> jussi: indeed, but neither of those mention jockey or its usage
<jussi> Tm_T: the second section on the link for nvidia does, havent checked wireless - I assume that does also
<Tm_T> jussi: wouldn't hurt mentioning jockey right in the factoid, perhaps
<jussi> Tm_T: perhaps. suggestions?
<Tm_T> anyway, my brain hurts as I haven't slept much lately so...
<Tm_T> jussi: "For ... ...use "additional drivers" (or whatever it is called in the menu) to check and install drivers. For further information, see ..." or something like that?
<Tm_T> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Tm_T> hmmm, or something like that one
<niko> rww, thanks for the warning :)
<Pici> Another hi/sup/whatever confusion thing.
<ikonia> with who ? I wasn't really watching
<Pici> slipkid08 at xx:18 onwards
<ikonia> I see it now
<ikonia> well unbanning jungli was a stupid idea of mine
<ikonia> unbanned one day and already he's joining to make stupid comments, guess I'll have to put the bans back
<Pici> oh?
<ikonia> 17:54 -!- Spicemaster [~loc0@122.161.67.166] has joined #ubuntu
<ikonia> 17:55 < Spicemaster> hi viva la turky
<ikonia> less than a day, not a bad start
<ikonia> lets hope my faith in bacta/panarchy and the like is better placed
<jpds> What a multicultural phrase.
<ikonia> he's a world wide phenom
<elky> you unbanned him?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> if AndChat says "why" I'm quitting
<ubottu> jatt called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ikonia> it's fine
<jpds> z. (#u) is an interesting word in Spanish.
<Pici> wow, a GPF on Linux.
<ikonia> GPF ?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<Pici> ikonia: they mean you don't need to keep going on about how much they screwed up
<ikonia> I'm not
<ikonia> he keeps asking "is this the last resort"
<ikonia> yes, it is because you jsut rushed in
<ikonia> but will this remove my data
<ikonia> who knows, you're limited because you rushed in
<ikonia> I'm not telling him the risky option for fun
<Pici> ikonia: I just got back here, haven't read the whole scrollback.
<ikonia> and the phrase "I could have read the man page but didn't"
<ikonia> so just rushed in
<ikonia> data is important 3000+ mp3's he ripped himself etc
<ikonia> you don't want to be told you've made a stupid mistake, that's fine, but stop telling me you want help but don't want to do what I tell you because it's risky
<ikonia> the reason you have to do the risky option is because you've made a stupid decision, and been lazy and not read up on what you where doing
<ikonia> sorry,
<Pici> I usually just let them deal with it themselves at that point, no reason to keep talking about if  they aren't going to be listening.
<KB1JWQ> Yeah, if they're going to keep digging the hole deeper I'd rather not be the one who rents the backhoe for them.
<Pici> Good analogy.
<ikonia> Pici: and that's what I did
<ikonia> I explained once why they where in the situation they where in
<ikonia> I then just said follow the advice or don't
<ikonia> as I'm not arguing it, you've made a bad call, here is your option here is your risk, it's up to you
<ikonia> "but I need this data....."
<KB1JWQ> Which channel was this in?
<ikonia> #ubuntu
<KB1JWQ> And who blew their data away?
<ikonia> remoteCTRL:
<ikonia> he didn't blow it away, he just put it at risk
<Pici> I wonder if it was me.  I helped someone with a `find` command yesterday and they ended moving a bunch of data to a path that didn't exist.
<ikonia> Pici: no no, it was a raid 5 array that had failed but he didn't take the used disk out of the raid array before swapping the physical drive
<ikonia> nothing to do with you
<ikonia> now he's pm'ing me with more and more info about why he had to do it
<ikonia> I don't care, it doesn't change the situation, so take the risk or don't, it's not a massive risk, but it is there
<ikonia> despite me telling him not to pm me
<ikonia> I'm going home
<ikonia> laters
<Pici> ikonia: take care
<KB1JWQ> A kick for PM seems a bit harsh.
<KB1JWQ> Not trying to call it after the fact, though. :-)
<Pici> "Linux is open source, so that means that I can ask about fedora here"
<highvoltage> heh
<KB1JWQ> I like that approach!
<erUSUL> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<erUSUL> amaya is no longer in ubuntu; is it?
<erUSUL> !find amaya
<ubottu> File amaya found in awstats, openvas-plugins-dfsg, texlive-doc-en
<Pici> Its in hardy.
<Pici> !html =~ s/Amaya/Amaya (Hardy or earlier)/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<erUSUL> Pici: ty
<LjL> poor amaya :(
<Pici> !-member
<ubottu> member aliases: membership, newmember - added by Seveas on 2006-06-17 22:59:31 - last edited by jussi on 2010-06-01 16:07:05
<Pici> !member
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
 * Pici thinks 'means' should be switched with something
<Pici> but /me is going home now
<genii-around> "means" for "is" ?
<rww> "is given in"
<LjL> "somehow magically relates to"
<KB1JWQ> "inflicts"
<jrib> "cheese"
<IdleOne> would someone be nice enough to change google-fu to google-foo in !google please.
<LjL> err, why?
<bazhang> !-google
<ubottu> google aliases: lmgtfy - added by Seveas on 2006-07-02 10:43:18 - last edited by Flannel on 2009-07-08 08:31:37
<ubottu> ari-tczew called the ops in #ubuntu-motu ()
<maco> the nick is familiar but i dont know if it's due to past bad behaviour
<tonyyarusso> Seems vaguely familiar to me as well, but I don't think negatively so.
<rww> LjL: because IdleOne doesn't know what "fu" is, I guess?
<Jordan_U> He should have googled it first.
<necreo> [Freenode] ==> Cannot join to channel #ubuntu (You are banned) :: I appear to have been banned again? Why was my exemption from my shellhost ban revoked? :(
<LjL> necreo: exemptions from blanket bans, when they are set at all, are only temporary
<necreo> LjL: Oh, why is that? :(
<necreo> I was wondering if I did something bad
<LjL> necreo: several reasons, basically they're difficult to handle, and you can't properly ban/mute someone who is exempted should the need arise.
<LjL> necreo: you probably did nothing bad
<LjL> necreo: but if you want to be able to join #ubuntu all the time, i'm afraid you'll have to find a different shell solution
<necreo> Hmmm ok, guess I'll use the freenode webchat client if I ever really need IRC help
<necreo> Thanks for the explanation
<Jordan_U> Couldn't he also just get a cloak?
<LjL> not an unaffiliated one, gateway cloaks trump those
<LjL> but a project cloak would work
<Jordan_U> I didn't realize there were different "levels" of cloak, thanks.
<rww> project > gateway > unaffiliated
<rww> in terms of which applies
#ubuntu-ops 2011-03-04
<necreo> Interesting, I suppose there aren't any projects on #freenode where you can get a project cloak from easily? :P
<Jordan_U> necreo: If you want to become a legitimate developer for Super GRUB2 Disk I could probably get you one. But it's probably not worth it just for a cloak :)
<necreo> Figured so ;-)
<rww> do PDPC donation cloaks override gateway cloaks...?
<tonyyarusso> rww: I think !unaffiliated does.
<jrib> necreo: you should setup the bshellz-cloaks project :)
<necreo> jrib: haha :P
<necreo> No I found a project that was going to set up a group cloak some years ago but stopped after it looked like too much of a hassle
<necreo> So now I've taking it upon myself to register them myself
<tonyyarusso> Good call - it is a hassle :P
<jrib> maybe you can have upstream/notreallyinvolvedinthisdeadproject/necreo
<tonyyarusso> vaporware/awesomeproject/maybeilldosomethingsometime/necreo
<necreo> lol :)
<Amaranth> rww: They actually seem to have removed by chanserv unban access
 * Pici wonders what metta is doing
<rww> They've been acting similarly in other channels (-us-ca and -beginners, for example). I'll leave that ban set overnight and hope they're less spammy tomorrow.
<rww> hrm. silent netsplit, or are the bots just being weird?
<rww> ah, inter-server lag. there we go.
<Tm_T> topyli: beat me to it
<topyli> swiftyli
<elky> heh
<elky> i really need to get some headphones, my laptop speakers simply can't deal with NIN
<ubottu> flickeringlamp called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ikonia> looking at it
<ubottu> In ubottu, the-prototype said: sudo is all powerful basically, i understand that. which is why i want to know how to properly put the following in terminal "--sudo-mode, -S
<elky> I think olit was scoping out the linuxchix server before
<bazhang> he seems to be trolling
<bazhang> and he knows many of the ops; he pointed me out to a user in #ubuntu
<Pici> olit was being helpful the other day.
<ikonia> being "odd" now
<ikonia> keeps telling people "maybe $X can helpyou" randomly
<elky> and insisting people are telling him im a bot
<ikonia> ??
<bazhang> in -ot
<elky> failing on many levels
<elky> just sayin'
<Pici> LjL: :P
<topyli> stupid wiki
<topyli> oh. igoogle has something like "friends" who can share stuff such as photos, and you'll see "updates" from them
<topyli> i wonder if anybody uses that. or if anybody uses igoogle to begin with
 * LjL doesn't know what igoogle is :P
<topyli> LjL: it's the "personal homepage" with gadgets
<Pici> I've never used it
<topyli> i've set mine up at one point: http://i.imgur.com/dV2Vl.png
<topyli> it felt like it could be useful, but if you look at that, it's all been eventually integrated into gmail
<jussi> I use mine regularly. it allows email, weather, news headlines all in the same place.
<topyli> so yoeah
<topyli> jussi: oh, and i just realized that terhi right there uses it
<topyli> heh. none of my widgets work in the mobile igoogle. gmail's mobile gadget doesn't support https, which i require, and the calendar and tasks widgets just link to the dedicated mobile version
<topyli> s
<jussi> Right, just a quick reminder Im off to Hong Kong tomorrow, so I wont be around terribly much, but feel free to PM - Ill get back to you when I can.
<bazhang> olit, hi
<olit> hello
<olit> bazhang,
<olit> why does ikonia behaves like that
<bazhang> olit, was there some issue in the ubuntu channels you needed help with
<olit> its not serious though
<olit> but i found ikonia rude
<bazhang> olit, was there a substantive issue you had to discuss?
<olit> no as such ,, but i wonder how a person like iomega_failed could use bad language but
<olit> my some cheeky advice was rebuked as nonsense
<LjL> iomega_failed was warned. if he had continued, he'd have been removed.
<olit> ikonia never warned him
<jungli> ula la la la la ala ullle oooo
 * marienz raises an eyebrow
<LjL> olit: other operators did.
<olit> yesterday some other guy got kicked by him
<LjL> and?
<bazhang> it happens
<olit> i got some remarks like " don't tell others to speak to others"
<olit> whats this?
<LjL> olit: well
<bazhang> olit, you were pointing others to helpers.
<olit> ops have power,huh?
<LjL> olit: you kept randomly saying "XYZ will help you with this"
<LjL> why did you do that?
<olit> he would he kept there asking his question
<LjL> sorry?
<bazhang> it just adds noise to the channel
<olit> it was better to satisfy him with some answer
<LjL> olit: hmm. well, no, not really
<LjL> it's not a good idea to point to random people
<LjL> it's rude to highlight them
<LjL> and it's rude to "make" them help when, possibly, they don't want to
<olit> highlight what?
<LjL> highlight their nickname
<LjL> when you say "LjL", you highlight me
<olit> i fear i will be kicked out and possibly by iknoni*
<jpds> !guidelines | olit
<ubottu> olit: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bazhang> olit, just dont re-direct to other helpers
<olit> sure
<jpds> OK.
<EvilPhoenix> any ops around for #ubuntu?  there seems to be a troll in your midst...
<rww> Which one?
<EvilPhoenix> <free_node_failin> ahhahahahahaha
<EvilPhoenix> <free_node_failin> ahhahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<EvilPhoenix> that guy
<rww> yeah, I saw. Thanks, though :)
<EvilPhoenix> he was already shot by opers in #freenode with a +q for trolling
<EvilPhoenix> and trying to insult me so meh
<EvilPhoenix> yep no problem, rww
<micahg> hi, we seem to have lost our ubot in #ubuntu-mozillateam
<rww> micahg: We just got hit with a netsplit. Could that be why, or has it been missing for a while?
<micahg> a little over an hour
<rww> micahg: Looks like it restarted and ended up as ubot4`, but never made it in there. I'll see what I can do.
<rww> or rather,
<rww> hrm, I was going to poke jpds, but we're missing a jpds.
<micahg> rww: thanks
<rww> micahg: I'm going off to work, but I'll look in on it again in a few hours and try to get it sorted out.
<micahg> rww: thanks
<rww> If anyone else is around: free_node_failin in #ubuntu is indeed likely to be causing problems, and the FloodBots are probably going to go crazy with all of these netsplits. Have fun, I'm off to push book carts around ;P
<ikonia> helloo Guest94364 ?
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (50))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (48))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (52))
<ikonia> Guest94364: hello, are you active ?
<Guest94364> ikonia: Yes
<ikonia> ahh cool, you're active
<necreo> There was a problem when I logged in and I didn't get authenticated immediately
<ikonia> I guessed
<Nitro-Jungli> o la la la la la ole lo
<LjL> does he always do that
<rww> yes
 * h00k facepalms
<mneptok> wasn't Jungli proclaiming a few weeks ago how sorry he was, how he wanted to start afresh, etc etc?
<h00k> Probably.
<ikonia> what a waste of time
<h00k> Definitely.
<ikonia> he's forwarded here, so he's trying to join #ubuntu and getting forwarded
<rww> might want to remove the forward part of that banforward :\
<ikonia> handy to know when he's online and want nick he's using
<rww> true
<ikonia> he uses other hosts bzshells for example
<ikonia> so knowing his nick of the "moment" is useful
<ubottu> In ubottu, Nisstyre said: !tisane is An herbal tea, tisane, or ptisan is an herbal infusion made from anything other than the leaves of the tea bush (Camellia sinensis).
<Pici> ...
<Pici> That would be 'not useful'
<ikonia> nope
<genii-around> Sorry, I kind of got that started by using !coffee there...
<h00k> genii-around: it's all your fault.
<genii-around> h00k: I accept blame. < sneaks more coffee in the corner >
<Tm_T> necreo: hi, how can we help you?
<Ampelbein> hi! who do we have to contact to get ubottu/ubot2 back in #ubuntu-desktop?
<rww> Ampelbein: jpds, who isn't around right now >.>
<rww> (someone else was in earlier asking about ubot4)
<Ampelbein> ah, ok.
<Ampelbein> I shall wait till tomorrow then!
<Ampelbein> cya around ;-)
<rww> I'll poke him if I see him. ttyl
<charlie-tca> don't suppose it helps to say ChanServ is missing there too?
<Tm_T> charlie-tca: it's not needed there?
<rww> presumably /msg chanserv set #channelname guard off is set.
<charlie-tca> I see
<rww> the main use of turning it on is preserving channel modes if the channel is empty, afaik
<Tm_T> rww: pretty much, yes, and that's not likely in crowded channels
<Pici> charlie-tca: its not in #ubuntu either
<rww> Y'all should add it to #ubuntu, just in case it's empty.
<bazhang> expired seemed very unhelpful
<ikonia> agreed
<h00k> hello.
<rww> ehlo
<rww> meh, bantracker doesn't track +b $a:foo, apparently :\
<rww> The huge drop on http://status.nullcortex.com/other/other/ircbans.html over the last two or three weeks makes me happy :)
#ubuntu-ops 2011-03-05
<rww> #ubuntu ops: http://rww.name/dump/ubuntu-banlist.ods contains a list of #ubuntu bans and quiet, sorted by operator. I looked up bans that the banlist has lost ownership of in BanTracker (they're highlighted in yellow). There's a second sheet on there with a pie chart of bans by owner, too.
<rww> If you're in a ban cleaning-up mood, that may be helpful :)
<bazhang> rww, thanks
<rww> I can see the future. It involves +q.
<bazhang> prescient!
<rww> The only thing more annoying than the endless proliferation of useless derivatives is the users that refuse to stop asking for support for unsupported derivative packages.
<rww> Anyone have any thoughts on http://paste.ubuntu.com/575802/ ?
<rww> They've all been around for forever (to the point that even BT doesn't know who set them), and I'm not sure that 1) the bot-looking ones are still necessary, 2) cussingful realnames are publicly-exposed enough to be a problem
<bazhang> last six can go imo; I'd leave the others
<bazhang> well true
<rww> meh, I'll just nuke them all and reapply if problems reoccur
<bazhang> good choice. especially with our new eirverlord coming
<bazhang> rww hehe
<rww> I'm going to clean up some of -ot's Grexo-related bans, since he's stopped using nicks matching them.
<bazhang> oh yikes
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1355 users, 1 overflows, 1356 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1362 users, 2 overflows, 1364 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1362 users, 2 overflows, 1364 limit))
<rww> the heck
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor ({BrB} appears to be abusive - 4)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<rww> there we go.
<bazhang> next is firsttimecaller
<rww> idd
<bazhang> he was embarassed at not knowing, just kept repeating like 20 times
 * rww bangs head against wall
<rww> Next time that sort of thing happens, I'm handing out 10 minute time outs. Apparently /remove isn't doing it.
<bazhang> insmod seems familiar
<rww> that nick seems familiar
<bazhang> <Skater0guy> so whos trying to crack netflix
<rww> bazhang: insmod's ban-evading, if you want to go down that route.
<rww> 08:42:23 -!- 127 - #ubuntu: ban *!*@d226-95-203.home.cgocable.net$#ubuntu-ops [by jpds!~jpds@ubuntu/member/jpds, 6991231 secs ago] , see BT#35783, BT#35780
<rww> eh, screw it. It's been quiet today, I'll go down that route.
<insmod> yes
<rww> insmod: one sec
<rww> qjy: Can I help you?
<qjy> no
<rww> qjy: Then please read the channel topic.
<qjy> rww:ok.
<rww> insmod: I asked you to join because you were banned from #ubuntu back in December, and that ban wasn't ever removed. From the look of it, it was for cussing and and pasting a forkbomb into the channel.
<rww> insmod: I'm fine with removing the ban and allowing you to continue being in there, if you're fine with reading our IRC Guidelines and saying that you'll abide by them in future.
<rww> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<qjy> rww:but how can i read the channel topic? where can I get it ?
<rww> qjy: type /topic
<insmod> asshole!
<rww> Hrm. Not the best reaction.
<rww> I'm now getting abuse in PM for being perfectly polite. This is really remarkable.
<rww> and now win189's PMing me about it, presumably having been prompted.
<bazhang> <Fwb2700> rigved: My wifi car is a ar5001 by atherosclerosis
<bazhang> @bansearch anastasius
<ubottu> No matches found for anastasius~anastasiu@unaffiliated/anastasius in any channel
<tonyyarusso> bazhang: for what it's worth, I have them on hilight, which usually means I removed them from somewhere.  (I have autobleh set up to add hilights for me)
<LjL> he's from cub
<LjL> club even
<LjL> what did he do
<tonyyarusso> no idea offhand
<bazhang> tonyyarusso, nice
#ubuntu-ops 2011-03-06
 * rww looks suspiciously at the *home.cgocable.net hostmask of Guest48525 in #ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> rww: why?
<rww> tonyyarusso: insmod
<tonyyarusso> in English?
<rww> tonyyarusso: persistant annoying person that I rebanned from #ubuntu yesterday, has that ISP.
<tonyyarusso> rww: A lot of people have that ISP I think...
<rww> nobody in #ubuntu with it now. nobody else in #ubuntu with it when I banned insmod.
 * rww shrugs
<tonyyarusso> hmm, perhaps not
<tonyyarusso> rww: It's the USian arm of a company that is one of the big 3 or so in Canada, but I guess not that important stateside.
<EvilPhoenix> you got someone randomly entering #Ubuntu and swearing
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<EvilPhoenix> actually, there's 2 people now
<ubottu> In ubottu, chu_ said: lol, this, is pretty funny!
<ubottu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu (Mkaysi bot?)
<jpds> Ha.
<loc0> bwhere is bazzhang ?
<loc0> ikonia: :P
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> ah jungli
<marienz> sigh
<marienz> missed him. Oh well.
<ikonia> marienz: not much you can really do
<jpds> marienz: You missed a troll? I think you're letting your emotions get in your way.
<ikonia> hello there oCean
<oCean> notice anis_ in #u, now 3 times spamming a blogspot url
<ikonia> still
<ikonia> he just quit as I started to talk to him
<ikonia> I'll put him on mute for if he comes back
<ikonia> thanks oCean I thought he'd stopped after I spoke to him
<oCean> ah ok. Good luck catching him next time :)
<oCean> while we're at it.. <chomsky> isn't very nice either
<oCean> chomsky> BLUE SCREEN OF (..)
<ikonia> I'll look, I saw that
<oCean> I'll get me some tea :)
<ikonia> and he left too
<ikonia> hit and run
<ikonia> I'm awake now, so I'll keep an eye out
<oCean> great, thanks
<ikonia> marienz: jungli again as loc0
<ikonia> ban dodging multiple times
<loc0> ikonia: why you fighting me on channels ?
<ikonia> jungli you have just ban dodged again, staff will deal with you
<ikonia> there is nothing more to discuss,
<ikonia> good bye
<loc0> dude
<loc0> wait
<ikonia> please leave the channel now
<loc0> but why you fighted me ?
<ikonia> !staff | loc0 aka jungli aka spicemaster aka blockcold bandodging abusing policy again
<ubottu> loc0 aka jungli aka spicemaster aka blockcold bandodging abusing policy again: hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<loc0> hey fighting is the not the solution for life
<ikonia> loc0: please leave the channel,
<loc0> if you have any problem with me plz discuss on freenode
<ikonia> !ops | loc0 aka jungli refusing to leave the channel
<ubottu> loc0 aka jungli refusing to leave the channel: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (loc0 aka jungli refusing to leave the channel)
<loc0> ikonia: your are very smart guys don't do these types of things
<loc0> bye dude
<loc0> :)
<loc0> god bless you if its exists
<loc0> :P
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from bonny)
<Jungli> ula ula ula la la la ule ooo
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from dejan_)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1509 users, 3 overflows, 1512 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1511 users, 3 overflows, 1514 limit))
<ikonia> did I miss a netsplit ?
<elky> don't think tit was a netsplit, but there was a mass pingout
#ubuntu-ops 2012-02-27
<ubottu> bastidrazor called the ops in #ubuntu (ab0rtion_shark)
<marienz> bensois is that anti-circumcision type you might've seen around before
<ubottu> urfr332gO called the ops in #ubuntu (markSander)
<Corey> *sigh*
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu shaneo Highlights a number of nicknames randomly, doesn't explain whether it was an accident or what
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<LjL> the zoo of #ubuntu :\
<Silverlion> LjL: need help?
<LjL> more like need to stop looking at it before i throw a fit
<ubottu> In ubottu, guntbert said: !ppa =~ /!addppa/!addppa and !ppa-purge./
<Myrtti> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<Myrtti> !ppa ~= /!addppa/!addppa and !ppa-purge/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> !ppa > guntbert
<popey> what do you define as "third party"?
<Jordan_U> I would define it as anyone outside the maintainers of Ubuntu (in this case outside MOTU and others which handle the default repositories).
<popey> so (for example) the Mozilla PPA run by the guy who works for Canonical on Mozilla. Is that 3rd party?
<Pici> I thinkwe should ditch the unsupported part and just say that PPAs do not go through the same testing that repository packages do.
<pangolin> how about: PPAs should be considered beta software and could cause more issues than they solve.
<PerfM> Reporting for duty
<pangolin> Hello PerfM
<pangolin> How can I help you today?
<PerfM> pangolin, same thing, different day.
<pangolin> PerfM: In that case same answer as last time
<PerfM> But you told me to come back a week later
<pangolin> Please have "fun" elsewhere.
<PerfM> that's so unfair
<elky> No. What is unfair is you thinking you're owed entertainment on our behalf.
<PerfM> Okay. If we're going to play this game, you can't just assume I'm thinking that.
<elky> Oh look at that, you still have an active ban on this channel.
<PerfM> elky, choke on my dick
<pangolin> PerfM: not helpful
<Corey> Overkill much?
<elky> well, if he wasn't given the vanity troll cloak, he'd not have evaded the ban to get in here.
<elky> so since i can't trust that the cloak isn't going to be changed again...
<elky> no
<dax> !opsnack > marienz
<ubottu> marienz, please see my private message
<marienz> dax: that's a false positive, not a false negative
<dax> marienz: good point.
#ubuntu-ops 2012-02-28
<Pici> dax: ?
<dax> Pici: DaBears
<Pici> hrm
<dax> I don't think he's currently banned, if that's what you're wondering.
<dax> I removed them all after he stayed away for months.
<Pici> I was.
<Pici> okay
<Jordan_U> How can I match ubottu bans to eir bans? I'm trying to comment and set ban timeouts for bans without comments. If there is an eir command that would make this easier I'd still like to know how best to map bans from one to the other.
<Flannel> Jordan_U: There's no correspondance.
<Flannel> (match them by their banmask)
<Jordan_U> Flannel: :(
<Flannel> No correspondance in the numbers/ID, that is.
<Jordan_U> I've been hearing a lot of problems supposedly caused by Computer Janitor recently (unless it's all the same person).
<vibhav> Tm_T: 16:18 < elky> dexter, ms kitty had a one night stand.
<Tm_T> vibhav: yes?
<vibhav> I didnt know what a one night stand was
<Myrtti> let us check one little thing here
<vibhav> Causing me to google it
<Myrtti> !o4o
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<vibhav> Getting weird results
<vibhav> making it o4o
<vibhav> I know it sounds stupid
<Tm_T> vibhav: sorry, but we cannot control what you try searching from internet
<vibhav> But aint the word is o4o?
<Tm_T> no
<Tm_T> atleast not from my POV
<Myrtti> "topics are not banned"
<elky> vibhav, dating is not offtopic
<elky> as such
<vibhav> well
<vibhav> nevermind
<vibhav> Sorry guys
<Tm_T> no problem (:
<Myrtti> "trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not"
<bazhang> :/
<elky> ... root?
<elky> oh dear mercy
<Myrtti> I have no words left
 * Silverlion borrows Myrtti some words of his own ;)
<Tm_T> oh boy
<AlanBell> see the problem is elky, you are a bad influence ;)
<dax> yes, elky, such a bad influence. you should be more like me.
<Tm_T> dax: uh, some limit there
<mneptok> elky: you know, hunting suppliers now make tree stands and blinds that can be re-used on multiple hunting trips.
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (cstTY appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (cstTY appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (cstTY appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<Myrtti> mneptok: I think he's done, and I'm watching
 * mneptok nods
<bazhang> <Biebian> has anyone figured out how to remove the root user yet?  I want to rename root to something more apealing like John or Betty
<jpds> bazhang: How about troll ?
<bazhang> jpds, ok
#ubuntu-ops 2012-02-29
<pangolin> Give dexter some to grep for
<elky> bazhang, am i missing something re: -ot?
<bazhang> elky, overtired people lashing out?
<bazhang> zenircbot a bot?
<WrongGuy> hahha
<bazhang> hi
<WrongGuy> god, why does ubuntu suck?
<WrongGuy> bajahaha
<bazhang> WrongGuy, this channel  is for resolving bans quiets and other such issues
<WrongGuy> I dont think I want to be unbanned
<WrongGuy> Don't really care either
<bazhang> WrongGuy, ok
<Corey> WrongGuy: Enough please.
<WrongGuy> shut up
<WrongGuy> retard
<Corey> You can go ahead and just pull that ban entirely.
<pangolin> corey lmaoguy is wrongguy
<Corey> Not anymore.
<theadmin> Someone kill the spammer please (EkurioX, #ubuntu)
<theadmin> Thanks :)
<tsimpson> meh, I really need to set up proper aliases
<Tm_T> tsimpson: I don't use aliases for other than remove and opping
<tsimpson> I don't have any at the moment, haven't created any in quassel
<Corey> I have relatively few, considering.
<Corey> Mostly because some of the less frequently used functions have arcane syntax.
<Corey> And commonly used ones are obnoxious to type. :-)
<tsimpson> the only aliases I use often is /cs, /ns, and /wii, and 2 of those are server-side
<Corey>  /setcloak is awfully nice. :-)
<Unit193> Wouldn't be of any use to me. ;)
<Whiskey> Any OP around?
<Tm_T> Whiskey: hi
<Whiskey> i got banned from Ubuntu channel please unban me
<Whiskey> was some stupid connection flood
<Tm_T> Whiskey: oaight, will remove it (:
<Whiskey> hmm
<Whiskey> :/?
<Tm_T> try now if you can join in
<Whiskey> nope
<Tm_T> hmmm
<Tm_T> my client says that "There does not appear to be anything preventing whiskey from joining/talking in #ubuntu"
<Whiskey> strange
<Whiskey> well
<Whiskey> maybe it helps if you try to connect right channel
<Whiskey> thx :)
<Tm_T> (:
<Tm_T> Whiskey: anything else we can help you with?
<Tm_T> hi Silverlion, how can we help you today?
 * ldunn looks at Silverlion's voice
<dax> hi Tm_T, how can we help you today?
 * Tm_T huggles dax
<ldunn> hi ldunn, how can I help me today?
<Tm_T> you already did!
<ldunn> This exchange brought to you by the Ops Are People Too Maybe foundation
<Myrtti> THE MORE YOU KNOW TIDILILILILI
<Myrtti> telnet miku.acm.uiuc.edu
<ldunn> ======★ the more you know
<Silverlion> Tm_T: why do you think i need help today?
<Tm_T> Silverlion: good response
<Myrtti> not seen that for a while
<Myrtti> someone asking help for their Solaris in #ubuntu
<bazhang> since when is lshw used to find partitions
<Myrtti> oh wow, is our channel recommended by a book now?
<popey> que?
<mneptok> 08:35 < ranger_mcfrendly> ubuntu for non-geeks sent me here!
<gord> Myrtti, http://books.google.co.uk/books?id=lNylcIBk1xsC&pg=PA367&lpg=PA367&dq=Ubuntu+Linux+for+Non-Geeks+irc&source=bl&ots=HCWLROVQzy&sig=8_6cnkTRB_p2RaYk-rh8q9pIT3o&hl=en&sa=X&ei=FUlOT-6ZAtOo8QO37PHtAg&redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q=Ubuntu%20Linux%20for%20Non-Geeks%20irc&f=false
<gord> not a pretty url
<Myrtti> no, but serves the purpose
<Pici> !jack
<Pici> <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jack
<pangolin> jack is the one who built the house
<mneptok> ubottu: you don't know jack
<ubottu> mneptok: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mneptok> like i said ...
#ubuntu-ops 2012-03-01
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from pleiades)
<ubottu> In ubottu, pleiades said: bootris: This is your last warning to stay on topic in this channel. Please stop with the nonsense or you will be removed.
<ubottu> In ubottu, pleiades said: bootris: This is your last warning to stay on topic in this channel. Please stop with the nonsense or you will be removed.
<Myrtti> could it be a bot?
<Flannel> If it is, it's a bot that thinks queries are channels.
<Flannel> It is responding when spoken to.  Not sure why 'bootris' is prepended though.
<Tm_T> talking bot
<Myrtti> I think it is
<Tm_T> gone
<bazhang> 4 from the same IP just entered #ubuntu Sheila____ and 3 others
<Myrtti> school, I presume
<Myrtti> will have a look
<ikonia> already removed one
<Myrtti> /csmute *!*@221.Red-81-35-0.dynamicIP.rima-tde.net
<bazhang> gone
<jpds> Guys, I need a place to put ubot4.
<Myrtti> alright, what did you have in mind? my handbag is spacious but it doesn't have a python inside.
<Myrtti> (no crude jokes please)
<jpds> Some server somewhere. ;)
<ikonia> jpds: I'll stick on mine for a while if you need somewhere
<mneptok> jpds: i may also be able to offer some help. just axe.
<oCean> pleiades (~pleiades@69.196.154.27) has joined #ubuntu-offtopic
<oCean> also #u and +1
<mneptok> Steve McQueen's got nothing on me. I'll take you back west of Pleiades.
<oCean> mneptok: sounds like the singer has a cold
<mneptok> oCean: the studio time was booked in advance, i guess. ;)
<oCean> (:
<pangolin> @mark #ubuntu baconbacon123 (~christoph@c-69-136-146-29.hsd1.mi.comcast.net) not sure if user is trolling or if they are new to irc. Some silliness.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<urfr332gO> I have a user continuosly PMing me with this U started da shit.
<urfr332gO> <dahaxxer> questioning my faggy linux abilities.
<urfr332gO>  
<urfr332gO> * Loaded log from Thu Mar  1 11:59:56 2012
<urfr332gO>  
<urfr332gO> <dahaxxer> also, I'm too lazy to /query. :]
<urfr332gO> <dahaxxer> u no tell me wut to do, this is a private talk too, lol after asking them not to PM me on #ubuntu
<pangolin> ignore them
<urfr332gO> pangolin, you might look at their posts.
<pangolin> will keep an eye open
<urfr332gO> pangolin, thanks no biggie, just the perjorative was bothersome in the channel.
<ubottu> DJones called the ops in #ubuntu (afaccrucazz)
<Ubi_DaX> am i quiet-ed on #ubuntu?
<Ubi_DaX> +q?
<Pici> No.
<Pici> No one seems to know the answer to your question, or hasn't seen it.
<Pici> Try asking it again (all on one line) and perhaps someone will be able to answer.
<Ubi_DaX> Pici, how could no one know answer to a newbie question?
<Ubi_DaX> It's not like asking for psychic powers to install my system automatical
<Ubi_DaX> y
<Ubi_DaX> can you check?
<Ubi_DaX> also, this
<Ubi_DaX> [22:24] == Cannot send to channel: #ubuntu
<Ubi_DaX> nevermind
<Ubi_DaX> thanks Pici
<Pici> np
<Pici> AlanBell: thanks, I haven't done any USB installs myself, so I wouldn't have been much help.
<M4dH4TT3r> ok what was i banned for this time?
<M4dH4TT3r> or is this a residual ban from some time ago?
 * M4dH4TT3r has alot of those
<AlanBell> M4dH4TT3r: why do you get lots of bans?
<M4dH4TT3r> cause im a ass?
<M4dH4TT3r> did i win a million dollars?
<AlanBell> no, and I am not sure you are winning a return pass to #ubuntu either
<M4dH4TT3r> ive been good for a while though
<M4dH4TT3r> :D
<AlanBell> last time you were in #ubuntu I think you were removed for ban evasion. Whilst you were there you were repeating some nonsensical phrase that claimed to be a question
<AlanBell> 2012-02-29T16:08:21 <M4dH4TT3r> cannot find sandbox server = network error?
<AlanBell> that is not a well formed question
<M4dH4TT3r> why not it lists the error and my assumption im not one of those english major degree people that only makes it in this field because they have a degree
<M4dH4TT3r> you know what im talking about
<AlanBell> there is no context
<AlanBell> I have *no* clue what you are talking about
<AlanBell> I am so clueless that I am now even curious as to what on earth you were on about
<M4dH4TT3r> where hr hires the guy with the degreee no matter what kind it is over the guy with 20+yrs experience = what im talking about
<AlanBell> is sandbox the name of a server on your network perhaps?
<M4dH4TT3r> no it was the exact error i was getting from ubuntu
<AlanBell> were you trying to run a command when you got an error?
<M4dH4TT3r> firefox or update or anything network related
<M4dH4TT3r> i already fixed it it was the network
<AlanBell> and was that in a popup dialog window?
<AlanBell> "cannot find sandbox server = network error?" was that the full text of the error or was "cannot find sandbox server" the error and the "= network error?" bit your question?
<M4dH4TT3r> no none of the updates would finish from terminal or package manager it would give that error while trying and firefox would open a window that said that
<M4dH4TT3r> yes
<AlanBell> do you have a proxy server called sandbox?
<AlanBell> are you running in English, or translating these error messages from some other language?
<M4dH4TT3r> no
<M4dH4TT3r> english
<M4dH4TT3r> sorry bout that sandwich had my name on it
<M4dH4TT3r> i had never seen that error before myself thats y i was in there asking
<AlanBell> I doubt anyone else had ever seen it either
<M4dH4TT3r> and it was a clean install of ubuntu so it was very unusual you know what it was exactly?
<M4dH4TT3r> 11.10
<elky> Perhaps you should ask on askubuntu.com
 * mneptok reminds everyone that this is not a support channel
<M4dH4TT3r> i dont do forums
<AlanBell> very strange stuff
<AlanBell> anyhow, what I wanted to show you was what a support conversation looks like
<M4dH4TT3r> my attention span doesnt shoot as far as forums
<AlanBell> what you were doing in #ubuntu was repeating incomprehensible garbage
<M4dH4TT3r> and no one even acknowledged my existance thus the repitition
<AlanBell> if you are feeling ignored and want to say something in addition to your original question then take some time to describe the situation
<AlanBell> add more value, don't repeat yourself
<AlanBell> nobody had anything to say to your original statement
 * M4dH4TT3r actually hates repeating himself but cannot account for what he says on a mommentary basis
<mneptok> M4dH4TT3r: if you cannot make such an accounting, official Ubuntu IRC channels are not for you.
<M4dH4TT3r> :P back at you
<AlanBell> the #ubuntu support channel is for constructive support conversations
<M4dH4TT3r> thanks for your support Alanbell
<AlanBell> what I want to do here is establish that you can have such a conversation
<AlanBell> if you can't then there is little point letting you back into the channel
<M4dH4TT3r> yes but i dont take well to snide comments or bikeshedding
<mneptok> M4dH4TT3r: my comment was not snide. it is 100% earnest. official channels have guidelines. if you cannot control what you say, there's no way for you to reasonably assure anyone that you will follow guidelines.
<M4dH4TT3r> i think bikeshedding is a good reason to be banned :D
<mneptok> M4dH4TT3r: the forums suggestion is a good one. there's less immediacy and you may well be better able to edit yourself.
<M4dH4TT3r> mneptok your comment was snide and didnt alanbell just say repitition is uncalled for (especially when youve been anwsered)
<M4dH4TT3r> yeah i dont take a year to fix things
<M4dH4TT3r> i take 30sec-340mins
<M4dH4TT3r> depending on the job
<M4dH4TT3r> forums are crap
<M4dH4TT3r> i wouldnt edit what i say if i had the choice as fake people suck
<AlanBell> ok, I don't think you are going to get much value from our support channel, I suspect askubuntu.com or other places are going to suit you better, thanks for your time, but I don't think this is going anywhere useful
<elky> In that case, #ubuntu is *not* an option for you.
<M4dH4TT3r> nm this doing things the right way takes forever and like i said i dont have a year to commit to getting a ban removed ill just evade it its really much faster
 * M4dH4TT3r still hates fake people
<AlanBell> M4dH4TT3r: you know that will get you chucked off freenode altogether right?
<mneptok> dum dee dee
<M4dH4TT3r> i just wanted to say - thanks again for your support alanbell and :p to elky for being and condoning fake people
<AlanBell> oh, I was expecting a return as M4RCH_H4R3 or something
<elky> that was more ch3sh1r3_ca7
#ubuntu-ops 2012-03-02
<bazhang> <FAIL> I faild my test cause i was on #ubuntu
<bazhang> now dustmonkey
<mneptok>  /lastlog the_cops
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> lots of nick changes and nonsense from him
<ikonia> bootris is a bot right ?
<ikonia> (from yesterday)
<Myrtti> pleiades?
<ikonia> yes, ]
<ikonia> just removed from about 5 other channels
<Myrtti> no, different ip
<ikonia> same person though
<Myrtti> yes.
<Myrtti> stalker  : falmot, flazmot, pleiades
<ikonia> great
<Myrtti> ikonia: gone
<ikonia> byeeeeeeeee
<ikonia> hello vibhav
<vibhav> Can somebofy get ubottu to unignore me? I am getting some problems at #ubuntu-motu
<ikonia> how are you having problems ?
<vibhav> ikonia: I say a ticket number/url and ubottu doesnt list the name
<ikonia> I don't see how that's causing you a problem
<ikonia> I've been following your conversation in #ubuntu-motu and it doesn't seem to be causing an issue at all
<vibhav> I was listing bugs earlier
<ikonia> yes, I saw the conversation
<ikonia> not having ubottu flood the channel every time you say a bug number doesn't appear to be causing a problem
<vibhav> sigh
<vibhav> never mind
<tsimpson> ^ the bot wasn't ignoring him, he just typed it in a way the bot doesn't recognise
<ikonia> the bot ignores him anyway because he' just tools around with it all the time
<tsimpson> I'm not sure the bug tracker ignores in the same way the factoid plugin does
<ikonia> ahh, I didn't know that
<tsimpson> like I say, I'm not sure ( so I'm looking ;)
<tsimpson> I don't think it does ignore in the same way
<tsimpson> but that doesn't change that the syntax wasn't what the bot expects, so it wouldn't trigger no matter who said it
<tsimpson> in fact, it was repeated after by someone else, and still didn't trigger
<ikonia> yup, I see it now
<jpds> apparmor in precise: broken (bug #945019)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 945019 in apparmor (Ubuntu) "apparmor 2.7.99-0ubuntu2 fails after latest upgrade" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/945019
<pangolin> This app sucks, how do I make it work????????????????????????
<pangolin> lol
<ikonia> no help after 3 years.......wow, that's a long time to be trying to fix skype, ever thought of contacting them ?
<pangolin> G+ works OTB
<Jordan_U> There clearly seems to be a language barrior with shivam7074 in #ubuntu. I just wonder whether or not English is their first language...
<pangolin> it isn't
<ikonia> I think so, but there is also clearly a lack of listening
<Jordan_U> pangolin: Why do you think that English isn't their first language?
<pangolin> I think they are just trying to be thorough and make certain they understand. It's is difficult for new users to believe that they don't need antivirus when they spent years being sold on the idea they do.
<pangolin> Jordan_U: sentence structure
<Jordan_U> It is a shame that the Ubuntu manual project is not keeping up with releases (or needs to update their web page).
<h00k> Jordan_U: feel free to help ;)
<ubottu> CFHowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (gentoo64)
<ikonia> ignore it
#ubuntu-ops 2012-03-03
<M4dH4TT3r> hey can someone help me im having some serious issues with bluetooth in ubuntu
<M4dH4TT3r> hiya Alanbell how are you today?
<pangolin> M4dH4TT3r: this isn't the support channel
<M4dH4TT3r> ohh i know but im banned from the support channel still so this is the next best option
<bazhang> try askubuntu.com
<pangolin> no, this is not the next best option
 * M4dH4TT3r still doesnt do forums
<pangolin> We still don't do support here, sorry.
<M4dH4TT3r> but thanks for kicking that dead horse
<M4dH4TT3r> well then maybe you can let me into #ubuntu so i can get support...???
<pangolin> not today
<M4dH4TT3r> well ive been waiting over a year now so im guessing tomarrows probally out of the question too
<pangolin> funny you got banned 2 days ago
<pangolin> how does that add up to a year?
<M4dH4TT3r> See: ikonia for details
<M4dH4TT3r> sorry over a year
<M4dH4TT3r> probally closer to 2
<pangolin> anyway, you will not be unbanned today.
<M4dH4TT3r> well then if you wont let me get support your just gonna have to support me yourself ;)
<pangolin> That isn't how it works
<pangolin> if you want support you will need to resolve the ban first
<M4dH4TT3r> so i have to pay first huh
<pangolin> To get that done it will require you agree to follow our channel guidelines and our code of conduct
<M4dH4TT3r> ive already agreed to that
<pangolin> great
<pangolin> You still aren't going to be unbanned today.
<M4dH4TT3r> lmfao
<M4dH4TT3r> nice burn
<pangolin> you can appeal the decision if you like
<pangolin> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<M4dH4TT3r> ive already mentioned i dont do forums i belive ;)
<pangolin> you apparently also don't read well either
<M4dH4TT3r> email is the same as forums
<pangolin> it is your choice to follow our procedures or not.
<pangolin> I am telling you that you will not be unbanned today.
<M4dH4TT3r> yeah but its also your choise to make the procedures and your choice to enforce them
<pangolin> Now please part the channel as we are done here
<M4dH4TT3r> so no matter what im outnumbered 2 to 1
<pangolin> you see this as a fight, the only thing preventing you from getting access to #ubuntu is you.
<pangolin> anyway, we are done. have a good night
<M4dH4TT3r> fight?
<M4dH4TT3r> i never said anything about a fight...
<pangolin> an argument, battle, something that you feel you need to win.
<M4dH4TT3r> this is merely a discussion about my being freed from bondage
<M4dH4TT3r> i belive it is you making such assumptions as to my thoughts and character
<M4dH4TT3r> so it is in fact you who belives this is a fight
<bazhang> M4dH4TT3r, please exit the channel
<M4dH4TT3r> brb my wife is calling
<M4dH4TT3r> ok im back
<M4dH4TT3r> jeeze you ubuntu opps always ask people to leave have you ever thought about turning that negative into a posative and asking people to stay?
<M4dH4TT3r> lol my bad sorry i forgot our conversation yesterday ill be leaving this channel now :)
<M4dH4TT3r> i forgot i was just supposed to ban evade and skip the groveling this bluetooth problem cause me to forget bye all
<guntbert> hi, I think it might be a good idea to make ubottu address the nick of the invoking person when !list has no "target" mentioned in the channel
<guntbert> background: just now there was a misunderstanding in #u, zcat[1] left angry because he thought it was targeted at him
<Myrtti> I don't know if that is technically possible
<knome> there can be misunderstanding of *every* factoid then?
<Myrtti> knome: !list can feel a bit accusory to a bystander
<guntbert> knome: not as much, !list is rarely used to tell it to someone else
<guntbert> Myrtti: exactly what happened right now
<knome> !patiense ?
<ubottu> knome: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<knome> s=c
 * knome sucks today at typing
<guntbert> knome: I don't want to argue, it was only a quick idea, ...
<knome> no, i'm just wondering
<Myrtti> it is a good idea, I just don't know if it is technically possible
<Myrtti> knome: you do know the usecase of !list, don't you?
<knome> Myrtti, yup.
<Myrtti> (just checking)
<guntbert> and I don't know if it is possible either, but there will be people who do know
<knome> Myrtti, use $who
<knome> Myrtti, but of course, that *always* prints the nick then...
<guntbert> Myrtti: knome: having delivered my load  :-) - thats it for now, thx for your time...
<Myrtti> !list | knome
<ubottu> knome: Myrtti, no warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Myrtti> mmm.
<knome> Myrtti, yes, i know. but still.
<knome> !list
<ubottu> knome, no warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<knome> this is why it might work
<Myrtti> I'll change it back for now
<knome> because it's only the warez guys using the factoid?
<Myrtti> yeah
 * knome is off for now, see you
<Myrtti> !list
<ubottu> No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Myrtti> right, so, opinions? ^
<Bacta> Hi Alan
<AlanBell> hello Bacta
<Bacta> :)
<Bacta> As you may know I've got what I think was referred to as a global ban across all of the Ubuntu channels. I've attempted to appeal it but never heard back. I was wondering if we could discuss it here
<Tm_T> Bacta: I believe your option is to contact ubuntu irc council via email
<AlanBell> yes, you do indeed have a namespace ban
<Bacta> Tm_T: I attempted to but never got a reply
<Bacta> This was in August last year
<Tm_T> Bacta: unfortunately there's nothing I can help you with that, try again sending the email
<AlanBell> I see emails requesting that you should be banned, but I am not finding anything from you
<AlanBell> the requests go back to 2009
<Bacta> Ok. Will I have to use my real name?
<AlanBell> well give me something to search for, yes
<AlanBell> I did a full text search for "bacta" and only found complaints about you that had been escallated to the IRCC
<Bacta> Strange.
<Bacta> What was the email address?
<AlanBell> I am not giving out email addresses of people who complained about you
<AlanBell> do you have any further suggestions of things I might search for to find this email?
<AlanBell> tell you what, you have a hunt for this email in your sent box, otherwise send a new one
<AlanBell> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<AlanBell> there is an appeal process there, with the address to send it to
<Bacta> Didn't ask for their email addresses
<Bacta> Wanted the one to send to
<AlanBell> ircc-appeals@ubottu.com
<Bacta> Thanks
<AlanBell> ok, I will ask you to leave the channel if that is all for now
<Bacta> Sent
<Bacta> Ok
<Bacta> Thanks
<AlanBell> now why did that not create a new ticket I wonder
<AlanBell> ah, there it is
<glosoli> Hey any possibility to ban spammer from Ubuntu+1 channel which already leaved ? pasting short links to some kinds of a russian website with videos and etc
<oCean> glosoli: he is/was in several channels
<oCean> was
<glosoli> oCean: ah, so you seen it too :) ?
<glosoli> oh, it was your text above the him, sorry didin't see ;D
<oCean> glosoli: yes, that's why I told him to stop it (in +1)
<oCean> :)
<glosoli> sorry. have a good day :)
<oCean> glosoli: no problem, thanks anyway
<oCean> glosoli: if there's nothing more, don't forget to /part this channel..
<glosoli> aa ok :)
<pangolin> !no final is <reply>If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<ubottu> I'll remember that pangolin
<oCean> anyon: yes?
<anyon> where do I fill a butthurt assesment?
<pangolin> anyon: what is the problem exactly?
<oCean> I suspect this is going nowhere
<anyon> where's the report form?
<pangolin> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<anyon> ubuntu council?
<anyon> yes
<anyon> my wrong
<anyon> sorry
<anyon> what was the chan for ubuntu council?
<pangolin> first you email them, if they want you to join the channel they will ask you.
<anyon> !council
<anyon> !info council
<ubottu> Package council does not exist in oneiric
<pangolin> stop fishing
<pangolin> I gave you the info you need to contact the Ubuntu IRC Council.
<pangolin> anything else?
<anyon> what's the channel, please?
<anyon> they had an irc chan on this server
<pangolin> click the link ubottu gave you. it has all the info you need
<oCean> anyon: you might want to read the link ubottu gave you
<pangolin> anyon: was there anything else we could help with?
<anyon> they canceled the #ubuntu-council? :(
<pangolin> reading all the words on the wiki page would be helpful
<anyon> oh thanks, didn't notice the -irc-council
<anyon> thanks guys, have a nice morning
<anyon> pangolin, explain
<anyon> pangolin
<pangolin> anyon: you clearly did not read the guidelines you were linked earlier. Now you have a week to read them.
<anyon> ban for a week?
<anyon> impossibru!
<anyon> my ip renews every 3 days
<anyon> do i have to come every 3 days and ask you to ban me?
<pangolin> anyon: save me the trouble and don't join the channel at all
<anyon> pangolin, do you have such thing at all, though?
<pangolin> I don't understand the question
<anyon> my firefox won't work on pr0nhub, i need some pr0nbrowser..
<anyon> it says h.264 not supported
<pangolin> anyon: this isn't a support channel
<anyon> you banned me on the support channel!
<pangolin> I did.
<anyon> for asking for support, ironically
<pangolin> I'll give you a hint, look into installing flash. Now please part this channel
<anyon> Still why would you ban someone that needs help?
<pangolin> because you were being disruptive even after I gave you a link to our channel guidelines
<anyon> DISRUPTIVE? I WAS ASKING FOR HELP
<pangolin> this to me shows you didn't bother to read them.
<anyon> I read them the first time i came to here
<anyon> that would be 2010 i suppose
<pangolin> and yet you still felt it was ok to repeat your question quickly and to go fishing with the bot
<anyon> maybe there was my problem in the faq?
<anyon> in the bot's database?
<anyon> who knew?
<anyon> and i didn't repeat it
<anyon> Is there a pr0n browser for ubuntu 11.10? *UNITY* <==== I added unity.
<pangolin> anyon: I don't have time to waste. The ban is going to be a week, if you ban evade ( your ip changing and you joining the channel is ban evading) the ban will be extended
<anyon> I see nothing breaking the rules in my question
<anyon> and what link you gave me?
<pangolin> ubottu: tell anyon about guidelines
<ubottu> anyon, please see my private message
<pangolin> ubottu: tell anyon about codeofconduct
<pangolin> Now we are done. have a nice day.
<anyon> so you give me the link afterwards but you ban me the first time?
<pangolin> I gave you the link earlier, just before you joined this channel the first time
<anyon> when was that? I just joined this channel
<pangolin> <pangolin> !guidelines | anyon Read this please
<pangolin> <ubottu> anyon Read this please: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<pangolin> <anyon> oh hi pango, no need to, ur the man
<anyon> what?
<pangolin> you even acknowledged it.
<anyon> w-what?
<anyon> where can i complain of operators, please?
<pangolin> you are banned. that's it.
<pangolin> I also gave you the link to the appeals earlier
<pangolin> enough wasting time
<anyon> dude, what?
<pangolin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/867070/
<pangolin> Please part now.
<anyon> You're saying that I talked to you, before, but I just got in here, looking for a solution to my browser wich won't display pr0nhub.com
<pangolin> Please stop.
<anyon> what?!
<pangolin> The more time you make me waste explaining the same thing to you the less time I have to help people who actually need help.
<pangolin> I know you think this is fun but really it is annoying, disrespectful and just plain stupid.
<anyon> pangolin, I understand that, but how could you have even talked to me if I just started xchat?
<pangolin> We are done, leave this channel.
<anyon> sir, have i insulted you or your ways of .. fixing stuff?
<Myrtti> you've been given the link to the appeals page
<anyon> sir, are you being racist and calling me annoying, disrespectful and plain stupid cause I'm canadian?
<Tm_T> anyon: you've been asked to leave, and as the conversation isn't proceeding, just follow the information given ^
<Silverlion> hi nixternal
<pangolin> !away > varela_
<Myrtti> oh great.
<Myrtti> I'm cleaning out -offtopic bans and get a pm how do I get to be an op
<Myrtti> !canibeanop > baconbacon123
<baconbacon123> Myritti keeps unbanning adverisers
<ikonia> baconbacon123: please stop with random comments
<ikonia> baconbacon123: you know they are not advertiser and it doesn't matter if they are
<ikonia> is there something you need help with from the operator team ?
<Myrtti> baconbacon123: hello
<baconbacon123> yes they were nm and they just remvoed op status
<ikonia> baconbacon123: you are making no sense
<baconbacon123> they just removed Myritti op status "ChanServ removes channel operator status from Myrtti"
<ikonia> baconbacon123: Myrtti did that
<ikonia> baconbacon123: don't concern your self with it
<baconbacon123> ok im sorry i thot *!*@c-71-61-33-254.hsd1.pa.comcast.net was a advertiser im sorry nun of my business
<ikonia> baconbacon123: great,
<baconbacon123> huh?
<ikonia> baconbacon123: anything else you need from the operator team ?
<baconbacon123> no thank u for your help :)
<ikonia> baconbacon123: no problem, as you don't need anything else we ask that you leave this channel
#ubuntu-ops 2012-03-04
<Jordan_U> Is there anything I need to know about uBOTu-fr? This bot is new to me.
<bazhang> perhaps a replacement for ubottu/eir
<Jordan_U> I haven't heard anything about it, so I'm going to assume for now that even though it's making noise in #ubuntu-ops-monitor that I can ignore it and continue doing things as I have been.
<bazhang> pangolin, PM
<dw-> epic spam.. 00:03 <abcsdgad> http://ed1ab14d.allanalpass.com <---- welcome 6
<GhostWolf> hi i just want to let an op know theres a spammer in the main ubuntu channel posting sex sites in pm
<GhostWolf> just as dw posted
<ubottu> eli__ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<cipher__> I am just curious why eli__ was banned?
<cipher__> can I petition for this sort of thing?
<oCean> have you read what he posted?
<cipher__> no
<Myrtti> then please do
<cipher__> okay
<Myrtti> did that clarify it?
<Myrtti> cipher__: ?
<oCean> cipher__: so, eh.. how about it?
<cipher__> sorry, I thought this was an open forum; i don't mean any disrespect but the most advantageous and disenchanting hammer to racism is free discourse. An uncensored dialog will always allow a group to oust such rhetoric and gravitate towards a equality, conceits will be disbanded, and generally the OP will be diametrically opposed. It's simply a better long term solution to creating a unified and cohesive racial equality
<AlanBell> cipher__: it isn't an open forum. It is an Ubuntu support channel.
<cipher__> oh, sorry. I thought this was about apartheid :S (history channel); I thought ubuntu was an african term associated with, err. wow. sorry. I didn't realize I was on freenode. Apparent ally  there are historical channels with this name.
<cipher__> sorry again, bye. thanks for your time I wasted :S
<oCean> cipher__: as this channel has a no-idle policy I have to ask you to /part, if there is nothing else we can help you with right now
 * LjL scratches head
<Silverlion> LjL: sup man? mark the point for next shower :P *hides*
<LjL> i don't usually shower only a spot on my head ;(
<Silverlion> that's why i said "mark it for next time" not to forget :D
 * Silverlion keeps quiet now :D
<mneptok> I'm at sea again, and now my hurricane has brought down this ocean rain to bathe me again. All hands on deck at dawn. Sailing to sadder shores. Your port in my heavy storms harbors the blackest thoughts.
<oCean> mneptok: I like Manic Street Preachers' Ocean Spray better :)
<ikonia> hello vijay__ I see you didn't get far in #freenode
<vijay__> Hello sir, i ikonia, has banned me from #ubuntu
<ikonia> If you've come to discuss your ban, it won't be removed at this time as I told you in private message
<vijay__> please help me to join the channel...i am in much need of it.
<ikonia> vijay__: I asked you multiple times to stop repeating the same question over and over, you didn't stop, I kicked you and asked you, you didn't stop, you got banned,
<vijay__> you said multiple times...but couldn't say once...please wait..till others see your post ?
<ikonia> vijay__: while I explained this to you, you stated you would evade the ban, so I informed you I would report that action to freenode if you did, and I refuse to discuss the ban any further as I don't take well to you trying to be smart and threaten to get around the ban
<ikonia> vijay__: 1400 people saw your post
<vijay__> i want to be back to the community ..some one please help me !
<ikonia> vijay__: you just kept asking
<ikonia> vijay__: you just kept asking
<ikonia> vijay__: you just kept asking
<ikonia> vijay__: you just kept asking
<ikonia> vijay__: you just kept asking
<ikonia> like that
<ikonia> there is no chance to respond
<ikonia> I kicked you as a warning and asked you to stop multiple times again, you didn't
<ikonia> you got banned
<ikonia> disucssion over, come back in 48 hours and we'll discuss removing the ban
<ikonia> vijay__: the discussion is now over.
<vijay__> ikonia...please stop it ! i am not talking to you...
<ikonia> vijay__: I understand you are not talking to me, however I'm expalining the situation once more to you clearly as you don't seem to understand/listen - which is why you got banned
<ikonia> vijay__: come back in 48 hours and we'll review your ban
<ikonia> vijay__: do you understand yes/no ?
<Tm_T> vijay__: I've been following this on all three channels, and I would like to repeat what ikonia is saying, please come back in 48 hours and we can try continue then
<pangolin> vijay__: Please come back in 48 hours and we can discuss the removal of the ban at that time.
<ikonia> vijay__: do you understand yes/no ?
<vijay__> :| i wasn't wrong in getting solution to my problem ...in ubuntu ! i had a valid question.. I need to reduce the brightness of my screen..none of the brightness options seem to work !
<ikonia> vijay__: do you understand yes/no ?
<ikonia> vijay__: if the next words from you are not yes/no - you will be removed from the channel
<pangolin> vijay__: you are coorect, your question was on topic for the channel but the manner in which you repeatedly asked it was not acceptable for #ubuntu
<pangolin> correct*
<vijay__> not acceptable as in...why didn't you tell me ? as to please wait...tell others see my post about it ?
<pangolin> vijay__: ikonia did tell you
<ikonia> this has all been explained in great detail in private message
<ikonia> vijay__: do you understand to come back in 48 hours, yes or no
<vijay__> ikonia: what is private message ?
<vijay__> ikonia: yes !
<ikonia> vijay__: the other window you where talking to me in
<ikonia> vijay__: ok, great, see you in 48 hours, please leave this channel now
<ikonia> vijay__: please do not send me any smart messages in pm - you have joined this channel, your issue is resolved, now please leave
<ikonia> vijay_: please stop rejoining this channel
<ikonia> vijay_: do you understand "leave and come back in 48 hour" ?
<ikonia> vijay_: I'm going to remove you from the channel again - if you come back before 48 hours you will get banned from this channel, and be unable to resolve your ban
<ikonia> vijay_: do you understand yes/no ?
<ubottu> kj called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<jpds> Hmm.
<ubottu> kj called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<jpds> IluZi0n: Bonsoir.
<IluZi0n> Bonsoir, ah c'est pas English only x)
<pangolin> Oui et non
<Silverlion> je comprend tres petite de la langue francaise ;)
<pangolin> How can we help you?
<pangolin> IluZi0n: Did you need something from the ops?
<IluZi0n> No no, I Thank You I visit ;-)
<Myrtti> alright, thanks for the social call, see you in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> bye
<pangolin> IluZi0n: Please read the topic and notice the part about not idling in this channel :)
<jpds> WoOtiz: Bonne soirée.
<elky> WoOtiz, you can read logs for here, but we prefer to not have sightseers here. it makes things complicated
#ubuntu-ops 2013-02-25
<DJones> Is there a link to a website for stats on the number of users over a period of time for #ubuntu? I'm sure there was, but I can't remember the link
<AlanBell> don't think so DJones
<AlanBell> we don't track that in the logs on irclogs.ubuntu.com
<DJones> @mark fetzbeast_ Possible trolling in German, warned once, left the channel & came back with more OT chat in German
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<k1l_> its just nonsense
<tonyyarusso> DJones: We've had some users (including me) unofficially tracking stats off and on.  Mine was only for the offtopic channel though.
<tonyyarusso> DJones: I think Pici had a count for #ubuntu maybe?
<tonyyarusso> !stats
<tonyyarusso> !ircstats
<tonyyarusso> hrm
<jussi> !search stats
<ubottu> Found: stats-#ubuntu-uk, stats-#ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> I don't have mine anymore
<jussi> !stats-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> Some fun statistics for this channel can be found on http://ircstats.tonyyarusso.com/ubuntu-offtopic.html or http://status.nullcortex.com/irc/offtopic/
<Pici> I think m4v was working with the code that I had going
<Pici> !stats-#ubuntu-offtopic =~ s/ or.*$//
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<jussi> Hi everyone from Germany :)
 * AlanBell is impressed that "think" is the top word
<genii-around> Hehe
<Pici> hah
<Pici> those URL stats don't look right
<genii-around> The loudest one was ubottu?
<Pici> actually, most of that doesn't look right
<jussi> I find this sad... "ubottu wrote the longest lines, averaging 122.7 letters per line."
<Pici> aww, IdleOne's blog link doesn't work
<genii-around> jussi: Well, we try to cram so much into the factoids, so that makes sense
<jussi> heh
<IdleOne> Pici: that has been deleted for a while
<genii-around> I don't think hypatia has been on for a long time either
<Pici> surprisingly, my site actually has rather current data on it... although I only wrote half of it before getting angry.
<IdleOne> where do you see my blog link?
<Pici> you nick on that list is a link
<IdleOne> oh
<IdleOne> I think the intention was to start over fresh and try and make it less personal, then realised I don't know what else to talk about but myself.
<Pici> I started writing up a how-to on mine, and then hit my head against upstart for far too long.
<IdleOne> !guidelines > LS\MFT
<h00k> IdleOne:)
<h00k> IdleOne: I was getting there
<IdleOne> I know
<IdleOne> !touch is <alias> phone
<ubottu> I'll remember that, IdleOne
<IdleOne> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<coolroot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5564842/ it's my laptops distro in a serious messed up :(
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> coolroot: you're not in #ubuntu
<ikonia> let me see if I can find out why
<coolroot> im there
<coolroot> but no one cares to answer :(
<ikonia> ok - so why are you pasting that in #ubuntu-ops
<coolroot> just tryin my luck if i could get some help
<ikonia> this isn't a support channel
<ikonia> channels don't like you joining and spamming them with offtopic stuff
<ikonia> joining random channels and asking isn't a good idea
<coolroot> i see sorry
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> unless you need something from the operator team for #ubuntu, please part this channel
<coolroot> just for now hope someone could possibly help me
<coolroot> aight i'll be out now thanx
<coolroot> sorry again
<coolroot> my bad
<genii-around> Looks like he's trying to boot off an extended partition
#ubuntu-ops 2013-02-26
<Pici> mussa is trolling?
<k1l> yes. was annoying the last times
<Pici> o
<k1l> did make alot of offtopic, confusion and chitty chat
<k1l> @mark #ubuntu mussa writing again in arabic even he knows its an english channel
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> In ubottu, histo said: !zorin is !derivatives
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1692 users, 4 overflows, 1696 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1697 users, 4 overflows, 1701 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1689 users, 4 overflows, 1693 limit))
<k1l_> do we need an extra factoid for backtrack which says, that the dont allow unregged and/or root-ident join in their channel?
<k1l_> i see alot of "aftertalk" when user get directed to their channel and cant join/write because of their channel policy
<DJones> I'm not sure whether we do, if somebody is using Backtrack for its stated aims, the person 'should' be knowlegable enough to work out why they can't join/talk, maybe an extra bit in the factoid to say "if you are unable to join the appropriate channel, please ask in #freenode for assistance"
<Tm_T> k1l_: does backtrack has any documentation of their irc?
<Tm_T> +channel
<DJones> I just looked at that, they do, but it doesn't mention registering/not being root etc
<Tm_T> aw
<DJones> Rules are at http://www.backtrack-linux.org/community/irc-rules/
<ikonia> does in the /topic
<ikonia> they have set the mute on root!*@* too
<ikonia> they do'nt want new users joining their channel
<ikonia> it's like their test
<k1l_> i know that they dont want "that users". but we now have to handle "that users".  so my point is just to reduce the "but i cant write/join" there aftertalk
<ikonia> I'd leave it
<ikonia> it's up to them if they can't figure out how to read a topic/document/register/not-be-root
<DJones> If you make a special case for Backtrack, do you then modify !wine to say you have to be registered to join #winehq etc, you'd end up with specific factoids for pretty much every linux based channel depending on their own rules, and then the channels may change their policy
<k1l_> it was just a thought about reducing the not support talk. i dont have the perfect solution in my hands :)
<DJones> I can see the benefit of specific factoids when necessary, but if somebody doesn't read the channel entry message, are they likely to read a full factoid
<Tm_T> nope
<bazhang> whats with ts^^
<genii-around> bazhang: Since the channel is #ubuntu+1 I guess most people using regular Ubuntu don't know all the other +1 channels forward there
<bazhang> genii-around, yet he persists with calling mangoduit a s being manner-less
<genii-around> But yes, they are somewhat rude
<bazhang> <Pwnguin1> How do I order an Ubuntu?
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> shipit I guess he means
<bazhang> or just trolling
<bazhang> <troll detected>
<ubottu> In ubottu, SonikkuAmerica said: !motd is <reply> The Message of the Day (MOTD) is typically a greeting from the server on the IRC network you have joined. More about MOTD: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MOTD
<Pici> uhh
<Pici> I don't really see any reason for that.  If we did have a motd factiod, it would be about the motd that displays when you login.
<Pici> to your Ubuntu, not freenode
<genii-around> Yrp
<genii-around> Yep, rather
#ubuntu-ops 2013-02-27
<bazhang> * root_ is now known as grydillia
<bazhang> spoofing staff nicks: not  a smart move
<bazhang> <Scooter__> the idea is  chromium is a super friend interface ect ... but it's a big spy
<bazhang> oh yeah
<genii-around> Hm
 * genii-around ponders "I need help w/ configing my installation dok as a grub entry"
<bazhang> <goodtime> royc: try to uninstall it then reinstall idk
<bazhang> we have a winner
<bazhang> reinstall the backlight
<Pici> LjL: can you wrangle floodbot3?
<bazhang> classic
<bazhang> I am running ubuntu alongside windows
<bazhang> so support my windows questions!
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu [Endafy] (~quassel@cpe-74-74-96-21.stny.res.rr.com): Endafy  language / attitude / quit
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> <amasome> hello all idiots
<bazhang> lovely
 * cprofitt sighs
<cprofitt> bazhang: what channel is that in?
<bazhang> cprofitt, #ubuntu
<Pici> are they causing issues elsewhere too?
<genii-around> I think it might be a language issue but not sure yet... their mask indicates indonesia
<bazhang> masale seems to be indonesian
<bazhang> whatever that means
<genii-around> I figure some idea like "hello all newbs/beginners" may have gotten translated improperly
<Pici> hah
<genii-around> Hm. where to report some error on ubottu.com factoids site?  eg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5571233/
<Pici> genii-around: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<genii-around> Pici: OK, thanks
<genii-around> I wonder if i should check off "This bug is a security vulnerability" there
<genii-around> eg: It's reporting the python version the cgi uses
<genii-around> ( and also exposing the code which led up to the error)
<IdleOne> check it off, if it isn't the bot masters will remove it
<genii-around> OK, reported
<LjL> Pici: was out, seems like my server's thrashing, looking at it now
<Pici> LjL: thanks :)
<DJones> Are the FB's arguing with erach other, seems to be the most active nick over recent times
<DJones> Actually, mostly FB3 seems a bit unstable
<IdleOne> they're having a minor crisis
<DJones> Looks mostly like its FB3 having a crisis, the other other FB's just intervening very occasionally
<Pici> DJones: ljl's host, where fb3 is taking up residence is having an issue
<DJones> Pici: Cheers, that would expain it
<DJones> explain
<avis> i am always banned from #ubuntu i just found this today avis!~bravis@pool-173-74-106-10.dllstx.fios.verizon.net on Feb 27 00:09:12 2013.
<Pici> what
#ubuntu-ops 2013-02-28
<ubottu> javaprogrammerne called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> javaprogrammerne called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<bazhang> on himself?
<IdleOne> yes
<bazhang> now I remember why Juest gets banned just about every time he joins
<holstein> i mean, just say, "no thanks,, i dont want to try that suggestion"
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from juest)
<bazhang> he just argues every suggestion
<bazhang> and it's *always* urgent, like life/death scenario
<holstein> bazhang: is it a language barrier?
<bazhang> holstein, more like a maturity barrier
<IdleOne> holstein: it is a troll barrier
<bazhang> which he never can cross
<bazhang> hello! guys! halpNOWplz!
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1672 users, 3 overflows, 1675 limit))
<bazhang> nothing against us, though. he does it network wide
<holstein> interesting...
<bazhang> he's the equivalent of nails across a blackboard
<bazhang> <bja> is there a known chrubuntu channel?
<elky> i guess ubuntu for chromebooks?
<bazhang> chromeos with the ubuntu kernel or something
<bazhang> he started a channel #chrubuntu
<bazhang> wonder if thats iToast
<ikonia> who ?
<bazhang> ls/mst
<ikonia> ahh yes
<bazhang> err mft
<bazhang> same type of behavior, now joined as HelenCrowley
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1778 users, 3 overflows, 1781 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1779 users, 3 overflows, 1782 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1781 users, 3 overflows, 1784 limit))
<Myrtti> bazhang: catbuntu
<Pici> unrar
<Pici> all the same person
<ikonia> all a pain
<bazhang> Myrtti, ok thanks
<bazhang> odd that he has two cloaked accounts
<Myrtti> the checkups are done by human beings, there's bound to be some errors
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> <Juest> personne: Google it
<bazhang> more lovely "support" from Juest
<Myrtti> bazhang: which cloaked accounts btw?
<ikonia> bazhang: screw juest, he's always a problem
<bazhang> LS\MFT] (~ls-mft@unaffiliated/ls-mft): It's toasted!   and catbuntu@unaffiliated/unrar Myrtti
<bazhang> ikonia, he's giving out possibly wrong/bad advice re: drivers as well
<Myrtti> bazhang: check again
<ikonia> bazhang: he's useless all the time and tries to argue his nonsense
<bazhang> Myrtti, is the second no longer true?
<Myrtti> bazhang: do a nsinfo on the account names
<Pici> bazhang: he requested a cloak change yesterday
<bazhang> Myrtti, the LS\MFT appears to be more than a year old, if I am reading this correctly
<bazhang> ah two days for this, and more than one year for the user
<bazhang> Pici, thanks, that clears things up quite a bit
<Myrtti> also if you do a nsinfo on all the nicknames, you see that the information matches and the account is actually LS-MFT
<bazhang> yeah, I dont have all the nicks as there are so many
<Myrtti> well ls-mft, unrar and catbuntu then ;-)
<IdleOne> !msgthebot > prp-e
<javaprogrammerne> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> javaprogrammerne called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<javaprogrammerne> I can make your body levitate if you let me.
<elky> no point with that one.
<ikonia> known ?
<elky> #u yesterday
#ubuntu-ops 2013-03-01
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from panorain)
<DJones> tsimpson: You beat me to that ban
<tsimpson> DJones: I just happened to be looking at the time :)
<DJones> Actually, they're changing ip's as well
<jrib> yeah
<Tm_T> blargh
<tsimpson> if you have a better mask, please fix
<DJones> I don't have a better mask, host & ip changing, I guess its just a case of riding it out
<bazhang> tons of different ones, perhaps +r ?
<Tm_T> indeed
<bazhang> at least until its Jr. High bedtime
<Tm_T> I might not be available long, so please feel free to ban/unban/change modes as need be
<tsimpson> you could just let the floodbots manage the +r with "protect N" in -monitor
<Tm_T> N being...
<Myrtti> minutes
<Tm_T> right
<Tm_T> huh
<Tm_T> thanks
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> I hate bouncers that do that
<Myrtti> I've pm'd him already
<Myrtti> just a reminder, you can do /24 bans too
<Myrtti> and I'm going to shorten the protect a bit
<Tm_T> hmm, no spam to -unregged so does this mean the attack is over?
<Myrtti> that's why I set the protect to 10minutes
<Tm_T> yup thank you (:
<Myrtti> geheheh bouncing in fyc isn't my idea of fun, sonda is already there with equally broken bouncer and it's driving my head in
<bazhang> thats not the first time he's given suspect/bad advice then with the attitude
<DJones> Just had a pm from them, only concerned that people ask questions and don't get help, ignored the fact that somebody knowing the answer might not be in the channel
#ubuntu-ops 2013-03-02
<histo> Why does floodbot3 keep coming in #ubuntu and leaving?  It shows Quit: Internal error (Not allowed to run as it's part message
<bazhang> server issues
<bazhang> Nero for Linux? seriously?
<histo> Gotcha
<bazhang> day three of the FB3 hostage crisis
<histo> Yeah this is really annoying
<histo> Where's ben affleck when you need him.
<IdleOne> I set a nick ban on fb3 it should at least stop it from join/part flooding until we can get it sorted
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, El-Beji said: ubottu : this is my launchpad page how can proceed now??
<bazhang>  sebsebseb goes to watch TV, it's not 2009 or 2010  when I would get sucked into doing this a lot helping here etc
<bazhang> and his "help" is first step: reinstall
<DJones> From memory, 3seb doesn't have a great record of sustainable support
<bazhang> haha thats the understatement of the eon
<DJones> No comment
#ubuntu-ops 2013-03-03
<harrisr> can you please un ban me at Closing Link: ip68-99-140-136.ph.ph.cox.net (*** Banned )   i have learned my leasson and i need support
<IdleOne> :/
<IdleOne> I see no active ban
<Unit193> You sure it's not a k-line?
<gry> yea he was kline evading and perhaps thinking that'd be sorted before joining channels.. folks got him quit and wait
<IdleOne> hmm you have a point, but that host he gave us is not banned and neither is his current one
<IdleOne> least not in #ubuntu
<gry> perhaps bit fail understanding of how things work, he thought his previous kline should be lifted and that he's 'banned' in all the channels while it's not
<IdleOne> ah, user fail.
<gry> yep, that happens at some points, users get way too inventive at times
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1665 users, 0 overflows, 1665 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1664 users, 0 overflows, 1664 limit))
<bazhang> lovely. announcing the iggy box
<ubottu> Guest30573 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> ntzrmtthihu777 called the ops in #ubuntu (Bill_Gates)
<Darael> Hello.  Not really worth a full call via the bots, but we have a Turkish speaker in #ubuntu who is ignoring !tr and capsing a lot.  Oh, and joining with a slightly modified nick when IdleOne chucked them out.
<Darael> (and the thought occurs that I haven't mentioned the username.  Currently it's ugur_.  It was ugur before.)
<DJones> It looks like SonicAmerika is trying to get them into the right channel as they speak turkish
<Darael> Indeed.  They don't seem to have had much success, though...
<Darael> <gratitude>
#ubuntu-ops 2014-02-24
<Unit193> miseria hit #xubuntu now too.
<DJones> ok whizkid has been banned in #ubuntu, repeating an offtopic question, them posting "I hate Jono Bacon"
<jussi> DJones: dont we all? :P  :P
<jussi> just joking jono, if you ever read this  :D
<bazhang> he does!
<IdleOne> that looks like a custom kernel, he won't get updates with that
<IdleOne> err nevermind me
<IdleOne> I read that wrong
<akp> hello.  sorry if this is the wrong room. but i am trying to figure out why i have been banned from the ubuntu channel
<ikonia> one moment and we'll take a look
<akp> thanks
<ikonia> I actually don't see a ban for you in #ubuntu
<Pici> Ban against *!*@c-50*.hsd1.ma.comcast.net matches akp!~akp@c-50-133-254-143.hsd1.ma.comcast.net
<ikonia> thats not showing in BT for me
<ikonia> thank you
<Pici> np
<ikonia> if you've got it I'll leave you to it
<akp> does it show the reason for my being banned by chance/
<Pici> I have a feeling that you were just caught by another ban that we placed because someone with a similar host has been causing us problems.
<akp> oh
<akp> ok =)
<akp> any chance you guys can unban me??
<Pici> akp: you should be set
<akp> thanks guys!
<Pici> np
<LjL> akp: sorry
<akp> have a good one.
<akp> ??
<LjL> sorry for causing you inconvenience, i mean
<akp> ah
<akp> no worries, things happen
<LjL> :)
<genii> Wow, still looks like the DDoS is going on.
<bazhang> it is
<genii> Crazy.
<h00k> not fun
<micahg> I always forget which channel is which, can I get help getting meetinology back in -meeting?
<micahg> or is tehre somewhere else for that
<pleia2> AlanBell: meetingology has gone on vacation
<bazhang> <Brightkill> bernt, you can downgrade your ubuntu to 12.04
<bazhang> he's wrong in almost every answer
<pleia2> AlanBell: can you retrieve?
<h00k> heh
 * lhavelund tickles h00k 
<h00k> they let anyone in here now :[
<h00k> lhavelund: ^
<lhavelund> h00k: :(
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu (rogue bot: twistedbot)
<h00k> I think the bot belonged to twisted`, I /queried for info, but they're away
<h00k> my /clones isn't matching it
<LjL-Calvino> how could /clones match it? unless your /clones is magical? ;(
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu (twistedbot is back as b0t1nb0i)
<Seveas> I guess twistedbot / b0t1nb0i are owned by BatWolf, he's been the only one adressing them
<Seveas> h00k --^
<LjL-Calvino> and that, my dear h00k, is why Seveas is the one who taught us all we know
<Jordan_U> I'm dealing with multiple things, so if someome could document that ban and figure and otherwise deal with the situation as needed that would be great.
<ikonia> Jordan_U: already in progress
<Jordan_U> ikonia: Thanks.
<BatWolf> Hello
<ikonia> hello BatWolf
<BatWolf> I'd like to dispute my ban for having a bot in the channel .-.
<BatWolf> probs shouldnt have tested it in there.
<ikonia> BatWolf: you're not banned
<BatWolf> ip is.
<BatWolf> if I unmask I will be.
<ikonia> BatWolf: you're in #ubuntu and talking, so you're not banned
<BatWolf> as previously noted, if I unmask I will be.
<ikonia> no, you won't
<ikonia> so don't worry about that,
<ikonia> IP bans are effective through cloaks
<BatWolf> hrm
<BatWolf> the fuck did you ban then
<ikonia> easy on the language please,
<BatWolf> the heck did you ban then?
<ikonia> just asked you here to ask you to not bring your bots into #ubuntu and test them
<chu> It is actually against the ToS to have a bot in an #ubuntu- channel.
<BatWolf> gr8
<jbroome> +b *!*@host-66-205-120-194.classicnet.net
<BatWolf> looks like my ip to me.
<BatWolf> *host
<ikonia> there are loads of channels for testing bots, it would be useful if you couldn use that, it would be most helpful
<jbroome> whois yourself and see how freenode sees your ip
<BatWolf> yeup thats me.
<LjL> well a host isn't the same as an IP, and while IPs actually get through cloaks, hosts don't, so there's a definite difference as far as freenode is concerned
<BatWolf> shows my ip instead of host tho
<LjL> anyway the bot was originally just kicked, then it rejoined, and only then was it banned
<BatWolf> so yes, host banned, ip isn't.
<LjL> perhaps the initial kick could have been a nice hint
<BatWolf> I didnt see it get kicked.
<ikonia> BatWolf: not to worry
<ikonia> BatWolf: if you could just keep the bots out, that would be great
<BatWolf> I will.
<ikonia> thank you
<ikonia> BatWolf: removed the ban on your bots IP
<BatWolf> Thanks ikonia
<ikonia> there won't be any problems if you keep the bots out
<BatWolf> I'll be leaving this channel now
<ikonia> thanks
<BatWolf> Thanks for your help
<IdleOne> akp: I am going to remove you from this channel. we have a no idling policy.
#ubuntu-ops 2014-02-25
<LjL-Calvino> yet you seem very much an idle one!
<LjL-Calvino> bit hypocritical if you ask me
<IdleOne> indeed
<LjL> FYI: Please no longer try to contact me at the address ljl@ubuntu.com as I believe that address may shortly become inactive, as I have withdrawn my Ubuntu membership.
<ubottu> Beldar called the ops in #ubuntu (pi_____)
<IdleOne> they left
<Pricey> Are LjL's logs accurate?
<ikonia> which logs ?
<DJones> I assume per ljl's email to the irc mailing list
<ikonia> ah, not read that,
<bazhang> well I sure hope LJL ramens a part of the team, no matter his cloak status
<bazhang> err remains
<Pricey> bazhang: You believe this is still salvageable?
<bazhang> "It's not exactly the Wreck of The Edmund Fitzgerald, is it?
<bazhang> -"
<LjL> Pricey: the one thing i removed from the logs was Pici mistyping a /window number
<LjL> i had to carefully weigh factual accuracy against shaming someone due to their fat fingers, etc
<Pricey> LjL: Poor AlanBell!
<h00k> LjL: I hve no idea why I didn't just check that :|
<h00k> re that bot.
<LjL> h00k: i'm afraid i don't remember what you're talking about
 * h00k grabs coffee
<h00k> LjL: oh, finding out that bot
<h00k> I herp'd, then I derp'd
<LjL> h00k: oh the /clones stuff? i was just saying that you aren't going to have much luck with that when the bot's on a shell host :P
<h00k> right ;)
<h00k> LjL: I'm sorry to see you go as a memeber. Matthew Lyle said it well, "a little too little ubuntu"
<h00k> I have't read the logs yet, I haven't even had my coffee
<LjL> h00k: i would never want you to read them before having had it
<h00k> and y'all send emails in the middle of the night USA time.
<h00k> cause you're in the future and things
<LjL> oh... it was very much the middle of the night EU time
<LjL> 5:30am i believe
<h00k> I guess it was only 22:30 here
 * h00k shakes fist at no word-wrap
<LjL> i word-wrapped manually!
<LjL> oh, the pastebin?
<LjL> you should be able to get a text-only version by clicking somewhere, and then it'd be word-wrapped as your editor/viewer is instructed to
<Pricey> h00k: top right there's a "line-wrap" option
<h00k> you guys are all so much smarter than me sometimes :[
<LjL> sometimes, maybe
<LjL> but none of the times that matter ;(
<h00k> I am now a privatepaste.com master
<h00k> I think coffee is done brewing now.
 * phunyguy sips
<genii> @comment 59768 Reviewed. Probably spam-bot found in multiple channels, not lifted.
<ubottu> Comment added.
<genii> @comment 59767 Reviewed, not lifted.
<ubottu> Comment added.
<genii> @duration 59768 60d
<ubottu> 59768 will be removed after 2 months.
<genii> @duration 59767 60d
<ubottu> 59767 will be removed after 2 months.
<ubottu> lordievader called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<genii> @comment 59931 Profanity for shock value.
<ubottu> Comment added.
<tonyyarusso> h00k: It took me a while to notice the word wrap button too.
<cprofitt> hello everyone
<bazhang> hi
<cprofitt> how are things going today bazhang
<bazhang> not bad cprofitt , how about you
<cprofitt> pretty good... was off sick today and yesterday
<cprofitt> sinus infection
<bazhang> garlic can help with that
<cprofitt> they put me on antibiotics since it was causing me issues with my jaw
<bazhang> ouch
<h00k> cprofitt: not fun :/
<h00k> garlic can help?
<IdleOne> yes, you grind it up into a paste and rub it all over yourself (mostly the chest area)
<IdleOne> also keeps ALL THE THINGS away
<IdleOne> ;)
<bazhang> finely chopped and added to soup/noodles
<cprofitt> lol
<cprofitt> IdleOne:
<bazhang> pretty much forget everything the idle one said
<IdleOne> bazhang: what i said can't hurt :(
<cprofitt> h00k: yeah, it was not fun... I did not want to eat anything because it hurt so much to chew
<cprofitt> doing better now though.
<LjL-Calvino> IdleOne: it wouldn't keep me away ;(
<IdleOne> LjL-Calvino: you're not one of the things though
<IdleOne> you're a separate and more insidious type of thing
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> also, why would anybody want to keep you away from them is a mystery to me
<LjL-Calvino> IdleOne: i attract lightning
<cprofitt> LjL-Calvino: how are you this evening? (or what time it is where you are)
<cprofitt> IdleOne: you still biking?
<LjL-Calvino> crappy
<LjL-Calvino> but mostly in an "excessive amounts of time spent on the toilet" sense
<cprofitt> sorry to hear that LjL-Calvino
<cprofitt> LjL-Calvino: toilets are usually not fun... unless you are avoiding a teenager who wants you to buy them something
<IdleOne> cprofitt: biking?
<IdleOne> I haven't been on a bicycle in forever. I am going to be getting my motorcycle permit this spring/summer
<cprofitt> IdleOne: I must have confused you with someone else... my apologies
<IdleOne> no worries :)
<cprofitt> cool to get your motorscyle permit
<LjL-Calvino> the thing i like the most about motorcycles is how well-behaved their drivers tend to be in traffic
<cprofitt> my wife will never let me ride one
<cprofitt> LjL-Calvino: well... unless they are in mods... then bikers tend to be a bit out of hand
<IdleOne> cprofitt: I have found that with a very limited set of things you want to do, you have to just do it. mortorcycles are one of those things IMHO
<LjL-Calvino> cprofitt: oh i was being sarcastic actually. i hate most of them.
<cprofitt> lol
<LjL-Calvino> just the other day one of them decided it would be neat to try passing me, on the right, while i was turning left and basically touching the right sidewalk (since the lanes were narrow)
<LjL-Calvino> when i complained that he was trying to get into an accident, he said i should "take my meds" (what irony!)
<LjL-Calvino> and then run the red light
<IdleOne> much like drivers of all sorts of vehicles there are always the bad drivers
<LjL-Calvino> IdleOne: sure but that doesn't rule out there's a difference in average behavior
<IdleOne> I suppose not
<IdleOne> in my 20's I would probably be a lot like the driver you just described.
<IdleOne> but I'm almost 40 now and my goal is not crazy speed. I just like the air in my face and want to cruise along happily
 * cprofitt frowns
<cprofitt> darn I feel old
<cprofitt> I am almost 50 now
<cprofitt> its been a bad year for that... I just feel old now
<IdleOne> great time for you to get a nice cruiser
<LjL-Calvino> IdleOne: well some of those drivers survive their 20s unscathed, others either kill themselves, kill someone else, or end up in jail (not for very long around here, sadly)
<IdleOne> I can say with great pride that I have never killed myself or anyone else and I have also never been to jail.
<IdleOne> I'm especially proud of not having killed myself
<jbroome> keep the streak going!
<LjL-Calvino> IdleOne: many fights picked?
<IdleOne> LjL-Calvino: um, well not really.
<bazhang> <adwa> how do I get a girlfriend?
<IdleOne> I've been in two real fist fights in my life.
<IdleOne> bazhang: I don't know but if you figure it out let me know
<chu> Me too
<LjL-Calvino> IdleOne: well i guess fight here includes getting out of the car / off the bike and threatening or yelling
<IdleOne> lol
<k1l_> bazhang: <adwa> is  2>&1 > fuckyouubuntu.txt going to work
<cprofitt> where is this adwa person?
<k1l_> #ubuntu
<IdleOne> LjL-Calvino: That did happen to me one time with a cab driver.
<LjL-Calvino> IdleOne: oh i bet he started it, cab drivers are heinous
<LjL-Calvino> bus drivers: YAY
<LjL-Calvino> cab drivers: BOO
<bazhang> k1l_, yeah, he's a real handful
<IdleOne> not sure if he started it or me.
<cprofitt> adwa: has someone dealt with him?
<IdleOne> LjL-Calvino: I prefer to walk away (and appear the coward in some eyes) from a fight.
<k1l_> cprofitt: he was asked to stop that stuff from a user and me. then eh left after you joined
<LjL-Calvino> IdleOne: well if they let you...
<IdleOne> LjL-Calvino: I have always been able to talk myself out of a physical confrontation and the two times I didn't I had no choice but to bring down the hammer of the gods :)
<IdleOne> Dad thought me young that if I had to fight to make sure I was the one standing at the end.
<LjL-Calvino> i never had the "let's punch each other until either is on the ground" kinda fight. i just sometimes threw things at people, or kicked their pride and walked away :P
<cprofitt> k1l_: ok
<chu> IdleOne's a big guy too, it'd be painful to try and fight him.
<LjL-Calvino> chu: i think i told you that i'd rather be the wall and let big guys kick me and let their own strenght hurt their foot... *or* the smelly jelly they won't be able to get off their belly
<IdleOne> I'm not actually that big. I would say I am average size. The trick to a fight is to hit first, hit most, hit last.
<LjL-Calvino> i'd say the "hit last" is most important
<LjL-Calvino> if you're actually going for the typical fight at least
<cprofitt> I was more of a dodger and grapler
<cprofitt> The last fight I had the guy knocked himself out
<IdleOne> I also have no sense of pity. I have no problem kicking a guy while he is down and out.
<IdleOne> lol cprofitt those are the best fights
<cprofitt> he tried hitting me for over three minutes but I kept dodging and blocking him
<cprofitt> he backed up and charged me... I stepped out of the way and he went head first in to a wall
<cprofitt> not the brightest bulb, heh?
<IdleOne> not after he hit the wall
<chu> The last fight I had was about 8 guys verse me and I refused to fight back, etc
<cprofitt> I doubt he was before
<Jordan_U> chu: How did that end up working out?
<LjL-Calvino> IdleOne: if i were to pick such a violent fight, and somehow managed to be on top, i'd probably keep kicking until the other person stopped even caring about the pain and stood up again and told me why they were defending their position in such a way
<IdleOne> LjL-Calvino: um, that isn't how it works
<chu> Jordan_U: I was about 17 and walking through a shady part of Canberra and there was a guy who was behind me, following me for a good 100m or so, we walked past an alley and his mates just jumped me.
<chu> No serious injuries, just shaken up
<Jordan_U> chu: Do you think that refusing to fight back led to you being less physically harmed?
<chu> Yeah most likely - had I tried to fight back, I'm sure they would have got more into it.
<IdleOne> in a case when you our outnumbered like that it is best to just comply
<IdleOne> s/our/are/
<LjL-Calvino> i complied to just one guy, unarmed, and smaller/younger than me ;(
<Jordan_U> Or take out one of them in a dramatic enough manner to convince the others to reconsider :)
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: That sometimes works, mostly for jacky chan.
<chu> I'm pretty weak :p
<chu> I reckon I'd have a hard time against a 15 year old
<IdleOne> you underestimate yourself
<IdleOne> Don't make me come there and let you beat me up to prove my point
<chu> Hah, I'm very much a pacifist, so I would have refused to fight even if it was just one guy :)
<LjL-Calvino> what if it was a cat
<chu> A cat's not gonna fight me
<LjL-Calvino> good for you. well, *i* for one know i'm not going to the battlefield unprepared tomorrow!
 * Jordan_U likes play fighting with his cat.
<LjL-Calvino> my hands still hurt from the tiny but bothersome infections. now it will learn LjL does not forget.
 * Jordan_U wishes that his cat didn't have such sharp claws.
<LjL-Calvino> this one only used its claws when i'd attempt to get my hand out of its mouth
<chu> I have a massive British staffy I wrestle with almost every day, I have had some impressive bruises up my arms in the past.
<LjL-Calvino> those dogs scare me a bit :(
<LjL-Calvino> okay, a bit is an understatement
<chu> He's one of the best behaved dogs I've ever met, and I have spent my whole life around dogs. It's amazing how he's been brought up.
<LjL-Calvino> well of course they're all individuals
<bazhang> "I'm rather fond of dogs"
<chu> We have a keyword for him; when we say it, it's battle time, but otherwise he'll behave. If you even say "oi" to him during a battle, he'll stop.
<LjL-Calvino> bazhang, don't be Asian about it!
<bazhang> LjL-Calvino, thats MOnty Python!!1
<chu> Bwahaha
<LjL-Calvino> anyway i like dogs too with the right kind of topping sauce
#ubuntu-ops 2014-02-26
<MYMEME> HAIL
<LjL-Calvino> hej
<MYMEME> are you going to shoot me?
<LjL-Calvino> that seems unlikely, because of many distinct reasons
<chu> Nah man, but seriously, you were warned and just kept repeating yourself. No one *likes* having to use their "powers" but it's necessary when the users just want to be a pain.
 * MYMEME loves the colloquial tone
<jbroome> bullets don't work over tcp/ip, yet
<LjL-Calvino> yes that's one reason
<LjL-Calvino> chu: i like to use my "powers", but only when with the right company
<chu> ;)
<bazhang> is emacs involved?
<LjL-Calvino> that's like my kryptonite
<MYMEME> seem iv made it upstream now im on ops social channel
<bazhang> thank god
<LjL-Calvino> MYMEME: so like
<chu> MYMEME: This isn't the social channel.
<LjL-Calvino> chu: wait, it isn't?
 * LjL-Calvino looks at the map again
<LjL-Calvino> chu: told you we needed a GPS!
<chu> What's the other hidden one for then?!
<LjL-Calvino> chu: i never knew
<LjL-Calvino> MYMEME: so anyway
<jbroome> MYMEME: did you have a support issue that's #ubuntu related?
<LjL-Calvino> flooding with ascii art = trolly, but maybe-i-will-see-if-he's-fun
<LjL-Calvino> repeatedly likening people to serial killers = trolly, and i will ban you with some amount of pleasure
<LjL-Calvino> get the difference?
<LjL-Calvino> jbroome: what now
<MYMEME> your going to break the toy
<MYMEME> if you keep kicking it
<LjL-Calvino> true
<LjL-Calvino> that's why this time i just decided to lock the toy out of the child's reach!
<LjL-Calvino> me being both the guardian and the child
<chu> I'd say it's not worth it. he's just gonna be a pain.
<LjL-Calvino> chu: that's what people said about hfsplus!
<LjL-Calvino> and look now... oh, wait
<MYMEME> self censure will help you see god
<LjL-Calvino> censorship*, i believe
<LjL-Calvino> but maybe censure means something else
<MYMEME> yes your lordship
<LjL-Calvino> also wait, that's very much hfsplus-like... hmmmm, HMMMMMM
<chu> Don't think English as a first-language; he's Portuguese.
<LjL-Calvino> well, several people here don't have English as a first language, as they're American, so that's okay
<MYMEME> im just an uneducated peasant looking for enlightment
<MYMEME> SIR
<chu> I don't think anything constructive will come of this, you know my feelings, I'll leave it to you LjL.
<LjL-Calvino> constructivism is overrated
<LjL-Calvino> mymeme, what if you just go back to #freenode, wait for the mute to be lifted by timer, and troll some more? honestly it should be easier than getting me to remember the command to even op myself up again
<MYMEME> oh the command line is wicked mistress
<MYMEME> a*
<LjL-Calvino> yes; true
<MYMEME> why im i sounding like Oliver twist?
<LjL-Calvino> maybe you wanted to give your trolling a twist
<MYMEME> not the kane i beg of you sir
<LjL-Calvino> MYMEME: seriously though, i gave you a fair amount of chances to be a "funny troll" in #ubuntu-offtopic, but eh, it didn't work. the ban won't be removed very soon, so when the wind is right, sail off this channel to better shores
<MYMEME> like clockwork
<MYMEME> i will join ASAP
<MYMEME> im sorry i couldn't be more of an amusement
<MYMEME> ill use this time to apply me self to it
<LjL-Calvino> MYMEME: there's some real chances i'll be a banned outcast next time you drop by, so maybe the roles will switch!
<rww> <+LjL-Calvino> chu: i think i told you that i'd rather be the wall
<rww> everybody wants to be me
<chu> The boss
<k1l> @mark #ubuntu ned channel ads
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> I joined #rhel , he's still not there
<bazhang> they mostly just exchange imgur links it seems
<Pici> sadtux?
<genii> Do you need to be authed or registered of Freenode to join?
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> +r
<genii> Could be that's his/her issue
<bazhang> although someone in #ubuntu already gave him the exact info
<Pici> We probably should at least give them !register then
<ubottu> shauno called the ops in #ubuntu-server ()
<petergriffinre> hi ljl
<LjL-Calvino> hi
<LjL-Calvino> which one are you?
<LjL-Calvino> tell me you're hfsplus, you're basically the only one i like these days :(
<petergriffinre> yes
<LjL-Calvino> cool
<LjL-Calvino> how are you?
<LjL-Calvino> i drove back in some really scary rain earlier
<LjL-Calvino> got ALL the weather today. first rain, then rainbow, then thunderstorm, then hail
<Corey> Could we maybe keep this topical, please?
<JohnCalvin> I am considering being a calvinist
<Corey> trijntje: Did you need help with something?
<Pici> Is there a channel issue we can help you with?
<JohnCalvin> me?
<JohnCalvin> Im just talkin wit me homey ljl
<Pici> yes.
<Pici> Then you can do so in private.
<Corey> JohnCalvin: Please do so elsewhere.
<LjL-Calvino> Corey: i'm pretty sure that will almost certainly help with the frequency of his actively trolling "real" channels decreasing
<Corey> LjL-Calvino: I didn't realize we were unilaterally authorized to change this channel's policy.
<LjL-Calvino> oh god
<LjL-Calvino> say the word "policy" again please
<Corey> LjL-Calvino: Perhaps it's time you took a break?
<Pici> LjL-Calvino: can you please join us in #ubuntu-irc-council ?
<LjL> Corey, our overarching "policy", maybe the only one that can actually be called such, is the CoC (as many people have loved to remind me lately, though maybe without giving much thought to its interpretation).
<LjL> What we have in our channels are "guidelines" and, at best, habits, and things like what channel topics say don't even necessarily qualify as either.
<LjL> In particular, this channel has had "offtopic" conversations since it started existing, and while ops have sometimes asked each other to take them elsewhere, it was only rarely perceived as a big deal.
<LjL> Now, lately my particular personal "policy" with this particular troll (HFSPlus, or pick the name you like) has been to be friendly and humorous.
<LjL> That is a policy that seems to have worked to some extent, as people who have followed the "case" probably can confirm.
<LjL> The very first bullet point in the CoC is "Be considerate". While I recognize that will sound ironic for me to point out given recent events, MY very point is that, by sticking to "policies", "processes" and bureaucracies (more often than not, made-up or inconsistent one), "our team" has now been FAR from considerate in many ways.
<LjL> I felt I was considerate by using my *common sense* (which I've insisted on for a long time now, but have seen little more than lip service to it, and am now tired of even applying towards the team itself) to pick the seemingly most appropriate way to minimize the disruptions caused by this troll, *and attempt to catalyze* at the same time (as freenode "policy" asks, though that's only interpreted in a very literal way too).
<LjL> Manhandling people is not catalyzing - nor considerate.
<Pricey> WTH is going on?
<IdleOne> right now, nothing. Everybody please relax.
<Pricey> IdleOne: Happy to relax but come on ;)
<Pici> The situation is being discussed elsewhere, lets all take a breath and relax for a few.
<IdleOne> Pricey: yup. Please just let us all leave it at that for now.
<LjL> Pricey: i think you can take the above at face value anyway, unless i'm even crazier than people lead me to believe, i thought it sounded like a considerate explanation of how i feel about some of the team's customs
<IdleOne> I would really appreciate (and for the 3rd time) let us all drop this in here for now. Thank you.
<Pricey> LjL: I thought I'd kept track of the general idea of what was happenning... but the last 30 minutes... I cannot understand.
<LjL> Uhm, I would appreciate not being told which op matters I can or cannot discuss with other ops, at least while I'm an op, in the ops channel, especially if they are not clear on what's happening. Surely this place is meant to be transparent, and Pricey and I haven't exchanged anything controversial, inappropriate or private?
<IdleOne> I am just trying to avoid anything negative from occurring at this time and would like you and the IRCC to focus on the council channel
#ubuntu-ops 2014-02-27
<LjL> The IRCC have determined that I should leave the IRC Team, and I will not be an operator any longer. It has been nice to be around for these years, at least with some of you. Have fun. Logs of the discussion that led to this decision will be released on the Ubuntu IRC mailing list.
<jbroome> awkward
<Corey> Hawkward.
<Pricey> IdleOne: Surely the ban is a little over the top?
<IdleOne> yeah, I forgot to remove it
<Pricey> I'm not sure why it was needed in the first place.
<IdleOne> Pricey: I asked him in the -ops-team channel to please part the ops channels and he politely refused and said I would have to force him to part.
<ubottu> JohnCalvin called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<JohnCalvin> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Tm_T, tritium, elky, rww, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> JohnCalvin called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<JohnCalvin> !staff
<ubottu> Hey christel, Corey, Dave2, Gary, Myrtti, Pricey, VorTechS, jayne, marienz, niko, nhandler, tomaw, ldunn, I could use a bit of your time :)
<niko> ...
<niko> JohnCalvin: still on that game ?
<Pricey> Hey JohnCalvin, new isp? :)
<JohnCalvin> ?
<Pricey> JohnCalvin: How can I help?
<JohnCalvin> repent and believe the gospel or perish in eternal hell fire!
<JohnCalvin> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Tm_T, tritium, elky, rww, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> JohnCalvin called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<JohnCalvin> !staff
<ubottu> Hey christel, Corey, Dave2, Gary, Myrtti, Pricey, VorTechS, jayne, marienz, niko, nhandler, tomaw, ldunn, I could use a bit of your time :)
<Pici> ...
<DJones> Still a comcast ip address
<jbroome> dafuq
<Pici> I thought we disabled ubottu from announcing those in here?
<Pricey> Pici: Yes but doesn't match that host.
<DJones> IP address: 66.30.210.104
<DJones> Location: Boston, MA, UNITED STATES
<Pici> Pricey: hmm. For some reason I thought it was completely disabled for -ops, not just an ubottu ignore.
<DJones> Still would be a ma.comcast.com ip address
<phunyguy> I assure you, Boston is better than this.
<phunyguy> :(
<Pricey> Aha so someone's removed some of my access to ubottu. Whoever it was... it would have been polite to have let me know.
<Pici> err
<jussi> Pricey: which access? Im not sure we meant to, if it actually is removed. drop into -bots-team and let us know!
<Pricey> jussi: 'admin'
<Pricey> jussi: I retain bantracker & editfactoids.
<jussi> mhm, Ill chat to tsimpson and see.
<Pricey> I don't need or especially want admin back. I'm just miffed that nobody mentioned it.
<jussi> Pricey: when did it diesappear? i.e last time you used it was... +
<jussi> ?
<Pricey> irclogs/14/01/freenode/ubottu.log:140104T225030<ubottu> [admin; editfactoids; bantracker]
<Pricey> irclogs/14/02/freenode/ubottu.log:140227T150229<ubottu> [editfactoids; bantracker]
<jussi> Pricey: looking at it now
<Pricey> (I probably shouldn't still have it even... I imagine it's a half-decade leftover from ircc days?)
<jussi> likely
<jussi> I didnt do it, but checking with Terrence to see whats up.
<Pricey> It's just the whole... "we're all friends, lets talk" thing :)
<jussi> Pricey: no issues, it may have been a routine clean up
<tsimpson> Pricey: only IRCC folk and people responsible for running the bot should have admin, I neglected the management of that for some time but took the recent council election as an opportunity to clean things up
<tsimpson> the only reason someone needs admin anyway is to make the bot join/part channels or to add/remove other capabilities
<tsimpson> the ignore management has been added to Encyclopedia via @ignore, @unignore, and @ignorelist
#ubuntu-ops 2014-02-28
<cccfire> hihi!!!
<elky> fun
<ubottu> oxford called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> In ubottu, karthick871 said:     If your computer or network is protected by a firewall or proxy, make sure that Firefox is permitted to access the Web.
<Pricey> Unit193: Howdy? :-/
<bazhang> <MarkDavies> hi. Where does exactly the version of vim for Ubuntu come from?
<bazhang> from debain?
<Unit193> Pricey: Heh, play off of "we're all friends, lets talk"
<bazhang> apart from unity, what isnt
<Unit193> Kernel, firefox, etc.
<bazhang> iceweasel is it?
<Unit193> Yeah, doesn't sync, nor does chromium.
<bazhang> and thunderbird is icemonkey?
<Unit193> Icedove.
<bazhang> thanks!
<Unit193> Sure.
<knome> peyam doing some acting up in #xubuntu, have him on PM now
<knome> @mark #xubuntu peyam acting up on #xubuntu againg: arguing and insisting developers to do changes that please him; talked with him in PM, explained why his attitude is faulty. he promised to consider his attitude in the future.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<AlanBell>  /last ops
<AlanBell> fail
<knome> last ops fail? yeah, i guess that'll happen.
<AlanBell> !no ops-#ubuntu-ops is <reply> Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> I'll remember that AlanBell
<AlanBell> !ops
<ubottu> Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> AlanBell called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<AlanBell> problem fixed?
<Pici> sounds good to me
<Pici> I highlight on the call itself.
<AlanBell> staff as well?
<AlanBell> I mean, should I do that to the !staff call?
<Pici> Personally, I think we should forget ¡staff
 * Pricey is easy
<AlanBell> I think I agree, I am more than happy to find people, mention staff and wait or use /stats p to find people
<AlanBell> I don't see why users should have an easy way to bother freenode staffers
<Pici> They're probably all ignoring any hilights from Ubuntu channels because of this anyway ;)
<AlanBell> I haven't seen it being used constructively
<Pici> I don't think it has had a use for a few years.
<AlanBell> ok, I forgot how to forget things
<Pici> ubottu: forget staff
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Pici
<Pricey> There're a few puns in there.
<Pici> phunyguy: amireldor has been pm'ing me over the past few days and not saying anything meaningful, all after I kicked him from #ubuntu for some sort of annoying behavior (I don't even remember what it was) so good luck
<phunyguy> yeah I have muted him before
<phunyguy> Pici: ^
<Pici> Yesterday he asked me if I was around, when I replied yes he said 'hold on' an then never said anything else.
<phunyguy> weird.
<Pici> indeed.
<bazhang> <amireldor> bekks: #ubuntu-offtopic are just making fun at me :q
<bazhang> from #u
<phunyguy> yeah that's not true at all.
<Pici> just as true as that traitor bazhang ever says :P
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> </icesword>
<Flannel> I don't know who owns Gilles.
<AlanBell> oh, a bot, don't recognise the name
<Flannel> I didn't find anyone with lastlog and the IP/host/whatever
<knome> hey,
<knome> we need #ubuntu-newdocs clean, and forwarded to #ubuntu-doc
<knome> currently, the channel has ubot5 and ubuntulog2
<Unit193> knome: Alrighty, AlanBell should be able to do it, so I just poked him (was around.)
<Unit193> I would think you'd contact rt about the log bot though.
#ubuntu-ops 2014-03-01
<knome> Unit193, thanks.
<Unit193> belkinsa: Hello, is there something the OPs team can help you with?
<Unit193> IdleOne: Poke, around?
<IdleOne> yeah
<belkinsa> Unit193, I'm waiting on the answer for knome's question.\
<IdleOne> any channel owner can set the forward from channelA to channelB
<belkinsa> Do you know how to do it?
<IdleOne> when the forward is set ask everyone to rejoin and they should be forwarded
<IdleOne> I need to look it up again. gimme a few
<belkinsa> Sure thing.
<pleia2> I think https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/MovingChannels is the one you want
<belkinsa> Thank you, IdleOne.
<IdleOne> thanks pleia2 :)
<belkinsa> Er, pleia2.
<IdleOne> I think that should be it
<belkinsa> Thank you.
<phunyguy> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic amireldor spamming again....
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<AlanBell> spamming?
<IdleOne> little random, annoying maybe. I didn't see spam
<phunyguy> bad choice of word
<phunyguy> sorry
<phunyguy> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic amireldor not spamming, I meant annoying semi-flooding again....
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<AlanBell> :)
<miseria> "El Tiempo no agrada a todo el mundo, libre albedrio, quien seria yo si pudiera hacer lo que el tiempo no puede?" bienvenidos: http://castroruben.com *temo_a_un_ser_sin_rival*
<AlanBell> staff can I have an ubuntu/bot cloak for unopaste please
<rww> ceci n'est pas un #freenode :P :P
<IdleOne> AlanBell: rww a raison. Vous devriez faire votre demande a la bonne place. PROCESS!
<AlanBell> merci
<IdleOne> bienvenue
<AlanBell> au revoir
<rww> huh, i understood that
<rww> but yeah, it's always seemed amusing to me that Ubuntu GCs request cloaks in #ubuntu-irc or #ubuntu-ops instead of being normal :P
<AlanBell> ah, there is a reason for that
<rww> qu'est-ce que c'est?
<AlanBell> http://skeptics.stackexchange.com/questions/6828/was-the-experiment-with-five-monkeys-a-ladder-a-banana-and-a-water-spray-condu
#ubuntu-ops 2014-03-02
<elky> rww: previous councillors refused to go to #freenode because of the "help"ers
<rww> elky: i don't see why they should be exempt from the helpers when nobody else is. and there's always that "group advisory board" channel where everyone ignores you until 8 hours later if you don't like helpers
<Unit193> Find a staffer you "like" and is online, ask to PM. :P
<rww> "ask to PM" not like they can say no anyway
<Unit193> "You got time for a PM?"  It's a nice thought, at least.
<rww> not really, if they don't have time for a PM they can just ignore it *shrug*
<IdleOne> or be polite and let you know that they can't right now
<rww> mhm
<rww> idk, too many TCP enthusiasts in some bits of IRC. i'm more a fan of UDP
<rww> fire it off into the void and see what happens
<Unit193> miseria his -ot and -motu, just in case anyone missed it. :P
<Unit193> s/his/hit/
<rww> sec, i'll go launch some ban missiles after checking logs
<rww> yay, address hasn't changed
<elky> and they're not klined? lol
<IdleOne> klines are not forever
<rww> elky: my thought exactly
<rww> elky: would you kindly #ubuntu-irc
<IdleOne> done
<Unit193> Elky has access in -motu.
<rww> that's all my channels sorted
<elky> motu done, did you do devel too?
<Unit193> He did.
<elky> yep i see now, sillyscroll
<Unit193> rww: Thanks.
<Unit193> elky: Thanks to you too. :)
<rww> ldunn: AlanBell wanted a cloak for his robot somewhere up there btw
<rww> 23:37:14 <+AlanBell> staff can I have an ubuntu/bot cloak for unopaste please
<rww> there we go
<rww> you should cloak it as ubuntu/bot for lulz
<ldunn> ta-da
<IdleOne> takk
<rww> nobody ever takes my suggestions ;(
<elky> christel is active lately, it was probably a wise move
<IdleOne> I would like to make a complaint about one of the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic
<IdleOne> I was banned for what I believe was no reason at all. Please to explain reason or unban me. thank you.
<rww> who
<IdleOne> you
<rww> 01:47:08 < rww> also i swear "do not request bans" was in !guidelines somewhere, but apparently I was thinking of #defocus
<rww> also, you are currently able to join #ubuntu-offtopic
<IdleOne> thank you :)
<rww> your complaint has been dismissed due to lack of standing
<rww> you're welcome
<IdleOne> sounds fair to me
<AlanBell> thanks ldunn
<ldunn> no worries
<ubottu> In ubottu, Seveas said: !ipad is <alias> iphone
<AlanBell> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<AlanBell> !ipad
<AlanBell> !ipad is <alias> iphone
<ubottu> I'll remember that, AlanBell
<usr13> Me thinks SergeyServer is a troll
<phunyguy> would help to know which channel
<IdleOne> #ubuntu usually
#ubuntu-ops 2015-02-23
<IdleOne> eyes open
<valorie> thanks
<valorie> he might have scared himself
<erop> hi
<erop> i can't access to ubuntu channel normal ?
<k1l_> yes, dont use that proxy
<erop> hello anyone htere ?
<erop> why you banned every users on rev.poneytelecom.eu ?
<k1l_> did you see my answer?
<erop> it isn't a proxy it is my DSP connection
<erop> can you unlock ?
<erop> hello
<erop> what is the reason of ban ?
<k1l_> massive abuse from users using that hoser
<erop> that's not a proxy
<erop> show me the logs
<erop> what you mean by massive abuse of users ?
<k1l_> users using that hoster to evade other bans to do abusive behaviour like insulting and harrassing in pms and such.
<erop> why you don't ban the ppl doing that ?
<erop> why you generize that one with the baning domain name entirely ?
<erop> may be to simply the administrating task you put a ban for all
<erop> but it seems it is not the good way to do it
<k1l_> erop: the problem is the users beeing able the get wide range of ips from that hoster. so its not an easy task.
<erop> there is always thousand and millions ways to bypass that ban, but for me it is not the good way to ban like this
<k1l_> this ban is to limit abusive users another chance to bypass bans.
<erop> well to be simple, this is my 62-210-193-154.rev.poneytelecom.eu , just authorise my ip, i m not part of the users doing 	massive abuse using that hoser
<erop> i can spend all of my energy for a silly ban like this
<k1l_> well, i can set an exception. but be sure to read the guidelines because users of that ip are on second chance already
<k1l_> exemption set. but be sure to follow the guidelines and the Code of Conduct. thanks
<erop> what guidelines i have choose ?
<k1l_> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<erop> that's perfect
<erop> i choos that way :)
<Pici> at least it wasn't "thrusty"
 * elky shudders at the thought
#ubuntu-ops 2015-02-24
<MasterPiece> We have an annoying entity in #ubuntu-ir
<MasterPiece> MortezaE , Which is talking about girls and sex with "kaplan" and "alireza_"
<MasterPiece> I tell them that IRC is nor a chatroom, but they don't care.
<Unit193> MasterPiece: Hello, you'll find more LoCo channel OPs in #ubuntu-irc, or #ubuntu-ir-admins
<daftykins> t0nt0 the spammer could do with a kicking
<daftykins> in #ubuntu
<phunyguy> daftykins: have they done it more than once?
<phunyguy> iirc (if they are using a certain client) that's a bug.
<phunyguy> or I overheard it in #emacs anyway
<daftykins> multiple visits, seems like a typical spammer
<daftykins> ah well
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu (t0nt0 (is a bot))
<StevenTheHorse> Hi!
<k1l_> hi
<StevenTheHorse> After two or so days of being offline, I'm back~
<StevenTheHorse> I do ask why I'm banned from #ubuntu-offtopic
<StevenTheHorse> Again~
<k1l_> ok, beeing banned again is not a good sign. do you know what you did wrong, again?
<StevenTheHorse> Nope. No message, just says "You are banned)."
<k1l_> ok, playing the innocent will not help since you got a very long list of issues in the bantracker
<StevenTheHorse> I physically don't know.
<k1l_> so if you think you do everything the right way i think we can shortcut this game and you just stay banned.
<StevenTheHorse> I haven't done anything this time. I've been gone for two days
<bazhang> the ban is from two days ago
<StevenTheHorse> For what?
<bazhang> so whatever it was, it was two days ago, and it stays
<k1l_> the ban was set after your last visit.
<StevenTheHorse> For what?
<bazhang> StevenTheHorse, lets be very clear here
<StevenTheHorse> If you don't give me a valid reason, I will resort to using my phone to join
<bazhang> StevenTheHorse, you were asked repeatedly to stop a certain behavior
<StevenTheHorse> What behavior?
<k1l_> StevenTheHorse: dont play the innocent
<StevenTheHorse> I don't know though
<k1l_> this is not the way the ban is goint to be removed
<bazhang> StevenTheHorse, if you cannot remember two days back, how can we feel letting you back in once we have given you the guidelines to remember now
<StevenTheHorse> Oh I get it
<StevenTheHorse> You banned me for changing nicks
<StevenTheHorse> Great!
<StevenTheHorse> I'm taking it up with Freenode staff
<k1l_> StevenTheHorse: stop trolling.
<StevenTheHorse> Have a nice day
<StevenTheHorse> I'm not!
<k1l_> stop wasting the time with your inappropriate behaviour. you just lied to us right in the face.
<StevenTheHorse> When?
<StevenTheHorse> What did I lie about?
<k1l_> you got a really really really long list of issue in the bantracker. you cant fool us and say you dont know why.
<StevenTheHorse> I don't know though
<StevenTheHorse> No ban message when I try to join
<StevenTheHorse> Would you like a paste bin?
<k1l_> you even agreed several times to stop your behaviour. but since you try to fool us again, that just justifies that the ban will stay
<StevenTheHorse> What behaviour?
<k1l_> StevenTheHorse: you know exactly. right before the ban you had, again, a discussion with an op.
<StevenTheHorse> I don't remember
<StevenTheHorse> I don't remember being banned
<StevenTheHorse> Maybe someone else was accessing my family computer?
<k1l_> then the team decided that its enough with you wasting others times and beeing a real issue harassing and annoying others on purpose.
<k1l_> so now take the consequences of your behaviour and leave the ubuntu channels alone.
<StevenTheHorse> Maybe someone else was accessing my family computer?
<StevenTheHorse> Maybe someone else was accessing my family computer?
<k1l_> nope
<StevenTheHorse> Yes.
<StevenTheHorse> Yes.
<StevenTheHorse> Yes.
<k1l_> dont fool us
<StevenTheHorse> I'm not.
<k1l_> you got too many 2nd chances. so we are done. you can leave this channel now
<StevenTheHorse> I think I'm going to resort to using my phone with my phone's dynamic IP
<StevenTheHorse> You're not telling me why I've been banned
<k1l_> now you are announcing ban evasion. that is not only against ubuntu guidelines but also against freenode policy.
<StevenTheHorse> I don't know what I've been banned for
<StevenTheHorse> I don't remember
<k1l_> StevenTheHorse: still the same old same old like the last times you were banned.
<StevenTheHorse> Pardon?
<StevenTheHorse> You calling me old?
<k1l_> and you show no intention to change. so you can leave, the ban will stay
<StevenTheHorse> I'm not leaving till I find someone to negotiate with
<ikonia> StevenTheHorse: hey - whats the problem ?
<StevenTheHorse> I haven't been told what I've been banned for. k1l_ is telling me to "get out"
<ikonia> no problem - I'll explain for you now
<ikonia> so you are well known to us - the last time was using the "wac-a-retro" username
<StevenTheHorse> **Whac-a-retro
<ikonia> and your behaviour has not been inline with what is required to use the channel despite discussion with you
<StevenTheHorse> I've used that nick before
<ikonia> ahh yes
<ikonia> apologies, typo
<StevenTheHorse> It's not "new"
<ikonia> ok - so then thahts why you are banned
<ikonia> as the last time you used that nickname you where a problem
<ikonia> and you've been spoken to about this before
<StevenTheHorse> Hmmm~
<ikonia> hence "banned"
<StevenTheHorse> So I was banned for changing nicks
<StevenTheHorse> k1l_, lied to me
<ikonia> that was one of the reasons
<ikonia> you've been spoken  to a few times before from what I can see
<StevenTheHorse> k1l_, is a terrible OP. Lying to customers.
<ikonia> sometimes about nick changing, sometimes about the topic of your conversations
<ikonia> not interested in what you think of k1l_
<k1l_> StevenTheHorse: stop. you lied to us pretending you dont know why you were banned and what you did the other times you were banned.
<ikonia> you asked why you where banned - stay on thaht topic
<k1l_> StevenTheHorse: so dont blame us for your behaviour.
<ikonia> so now you understand why you are banned hopefully
<StevenTheHorse> I'll join a different *buntu channel then
<ikonia> as long as you are not banned, you are welcome to join
<ikonia> please keep in mind the rules of the channel you join
<StevenTheHorse> They're all the same
<StevenTheHorse> And I've read them
<ikonia> ok, great
<ikonia> so enjoy
<StevenTheHorse> But nothing states about "nick changing"
<ikonia> please /part the channel now you understand
<ikonia> well - now you are have had it re-affirmed to you
<StevenTheHorse> Until it says something about nick changing, without mentioning my name, I'm not giving up
<ikonia> and it's not just the nicknames - some of your topics are also problematic
<ikonia> StevenTheHorse: thats up to you
<ikonia> if you want to continue knowingly causing a problem, do so and you get banned
<ikonia> but we are done here, your next action is your choice
<StevenTheHorse> Bye
<ikonia> bye
<StevenTheHorse> Hi
<ikonia> yes ?
<StevenTheHorse> What kind of "topics" do I speak about, that aren't welcome?
<ikonia> I can't see the topics without going through the logs
<ikonia> I just see a mark against you stating that they are a little inappropriate and you've been warned about them
<ikonia> nothing serious if you've read the guidelines now
<ikonia> always worth checking the /topic of a channel when you enter too
<StevenTheHorse> If it's "nothing serious", why am I still banned?
<ikonia> culmination
<ikonia> some topics you've been spoken to about, and constantly changing the nicks, which you've been spoken about( as far as I can tell)
<ikonia> if there is something else the other operators could comment
<StevenTheHorse> Hi
<StevenTheHorse> Can I apply for operator?
<ikonia> no
<StevenTheHorse> Why?
<ikonia> because you are attempting to cause a problem, so we don't want you
<StevenTheHorse> So there's nowhere where I can create a thread or anything?
<ikonia> create a thread ?
<ikonia> not sure what you're talking about
<ikonia> but we are moving outside the scope of this channel
<ikonia> so unless there is something you need from the operator team - please leave the channel and carry on with your IRC day
 * StevenTheHorse is running short on ideas
<StevenTheHorse> I'd like some help please
<StevenTheHorse> There's two holes in my bedroom walls
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops StevenTheHorse intentionall trying to be a problem, not the sort of person wanted in the ubuntu name space
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pricey> What did he actually do?
<ikonia> he keeps pestering users in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pricey> How dare he.
<ikonia> and as you can see is just trying to waste time in this channel
<k1l_> changing nicks etc to evade their ignores
<ikonia> asking for how to fix the holes in the floor
<ikonia> or whatever
<ikonia> he's more than welcome back if he can just join in with others
<k1l_> !guidelines > hs366
<phunyguy> that isn't retroispresto, is it?
<phunyguy> (StevenSuchandSuch)
<phunyguy> yup, it is.... I had them banfowarded here because they needed to be talked to...  the "you are banned" being it was not truthful, he just didn't expect to pop up in this channel.
<phunyguy> The baiting, nick shifting, etc, it needs to stop.  So the ban can stay, but I will convert it to a non forward.
<k1l_> phunyguy: ah ok sorry then. should i clear that up with him?
<phunyguy> no, it's fine.
<phunyguy> judging by the log in here, he wasn't really interested in clearing anything.
<k1l_> ah ok. as it looks to me he waisted more than one second chance and the behaviour shown does not give any hint on him not beeing an issue in future
<phunyguy> He knew what the ban was for, and he knew he was banned.  That's why he was gone for 2 days.
<k1l_> there will be more ban evading, like he already anounced that
<Pici> there will be blood.
<phunyguy> also, he didn't get banned for changing nicks, he got banned because he was pestering people and changing nicks to evade ignores.
<phunyguy> brb I made coffee.
<phunyguy> (If I don't get it, there WILL be blood.)
<k1l_> yeah, changing nicks is not a problem if its not used for spam. but to evade the ignores people set on him and then playing the innocent is a real issue.
<Pici> aye.
<k1l_> that is more malicious than the obvious trolls with insults or spam, imho.
<phunyguy> ban revised.
<phunyguy> I gave it a 1 month duration.
<phunyguy> This [Gore] person is giving me the creeps.
<phunyguy> They are in lots of channels too... probably making the rounds.  #gentoo, ##linux, #debian, #freenode, ##windows, etc
<k1l> [Gore] rings my bell with some not so clever advices, iirc
<bazhang>  [[Gore]] (bc50c267@gateway/web/cgi-irc/kiwiirc.com/ip.188.80.194.103):
<bazhang> this guy
<bazhang> <[Gore]> adolf failed were merkel won
<bazhang> super bad news yeah
<phunyguy> yeah, just band him in -offtopic for being repeadedly offensive, baiting, etc.
<bazhang> wishing for akline...
<phunyguy> yep... seems to be in a ton of channels
<bazhang> the virus has spread!
<phunyguy> they are also in #ubuntu, but quiet there... so keep an eye out.
<bazhang> nuke from outerspace
<bazhang> only way to be sure
<phunyguy> lol
<phunyguy> oh they aren't in there anymore
<phunyguy> they were.
<rww> They left about 8 minutes ago, thankfully.
<rww> So yeah, not our problem any more :)
<rww> (though they're probably in ##chat, because all the idiots are in ##chat, so still bazhang's problem)
<phunyguy> [Whois] [Gore] is a user on channels: #gentoo #freenode #debian ##windows ##linux
<phunyguy> as for the channels I am in anyway
<phunyguy> and I am in ##chat
<rww> ah
<k1l> you are using gentoo? o m g !!1111
<k1l> ;p
<bazhang> stage3
<bazhang> amirite
<rww> stage3's the only supported one now, so...
<rww> I'm using Gentoo stage4, aka Debian
<bazhang> exit stage left
<phunyguy> :|
<bazhang> snagglepuss???
<phunyguy> Gentoo ><
<bazhang> GETIT??
<phunyguy> yes.
<phunyguy> heavens to mergatroid!
<phunyguy> or something
<Pici> heh
<bazhang> @random HURD HODOR
<ubottu> HODOR
<bazhang> aww yeah!
 * phunyguy backs away
<rww> bazhang is official @randomer
<rww> responsible for 90% of @random
<phunyguy> the real test
<rww> only other person who uses it is me to make OS decisions
<bazhang> I have some utility in this world yet!
<phunyguy> @random rww bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang
<phunyguy> YEP.
<phunyguy> I make lunch choices with it.
<bazhang> now what are the odds between IAMGROOT and HODOR
<k1l> the Gore guy probaply the hollycowos etc guy who always makes the #ubuntu* round when he is banned in ##windows etc.
<phunyguy> hmmm
<bazhang> sounds right
<phunyguy> I am not familliar.
<bazhang> do you have a familiar, though
<rww> he's phunyguy, not warlockguy
<rww> (that's elky)
<phunyguy> typo.
<elky> lel
<bazhang> the golden compass?
<bazhang> seriously?
<rww> yeah, elky has a cat that follows her around
<rww> also, they're called daemons in His Dark Materials kthx
<bazhang> @random !tmi !hurd
<ubottu> !tmi
<elky> rww: that certainly explains cat stealing a length of toilet paper because i wouldn't give him some of my sandwich before
<bazhang> haha
<rww> elky: he was hungry
<rww> elky: why do you starve the cat
<Pici> CAT
<phunyguy> lol my cats are definitely not starved.
<phunyguy> p round.
<elky> this one could be the size of a beachball and he's still be maintaining that he's never eaten before
<elky> he'd*
<phunyguy> they all are like that.
<phunyguy> "The food bowl is half empty.  I will soon starve."
<bazhang> dd cat >/dev/null
<k1l> hmm, i was curious what to ask about superfish related to ubuntu
<valorie> I thought this "The food bowl is half empty.  I will soon starve." was just alice
<valorie> I guess not!
 * genii blinks
<rww> meanwhile in #kubuntu:
<rww> 21:54:19     < whac-a-retro> | ikonia: Is it possible for us to discuss things?
#ubuntu-ops 2015-02-25
<phunyguy> rww: lol, discuss by ops talking, and him not listening again?
<phunyguy> ><
<elky> so, he still hasn't figured out that he is _still_ doing the nickchanging thing he agreed to stop doing?
<phunyguy> elky: it appears so.
<phunyguy> elky: actually no.  He knows what he is doing.  That is the way I see it.
<phunyguy> so, he has to sleep in that bed.... you know... the one he made for himself.
<whac-a-retro> I'd like to discuss my inappropriate behavior in the Ubuntu channels.
<k1l_> @mark #ubuntu MHell reminded him to follow the guidelines. known troll from other channels
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<k1l_> MSHELL: hi, how can we help you?
<MSHELL> why do ubuntu channels spread on this network like a virus?
<Tm_T> MSHELL: awesomeness is contagious
<popey> Good answer
<MSHELL> bb
<ikonia> hello MSHELL
<MSHELL> hacking assholes
<benonsoftware> Hiyas, just letting you know to possibly watch out for MSHELL. (Was on #ubuntu-youth and shouted something about it "nazi youth")
<benonsoftware> Anyways, have a good day everyone. :)
<Tm_T> benonsoftware: thanks, noticed him there (:
<k1l_> benonsoftware: yes thanks we already know that problem user.
<benonsoftware> Cool :)
 * benonsoftware disappears
<Pricey> I think I'll give them a /msg
<Pricey> Ah, long gone, nevermind.
<k1l_> never heard of ulatencyd. but it just proves that the "get more perfomance" things to break more stuff
<ubottu> belkinsa called the ops in #ubuntu-women ()
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (asstick, channel spam)
<k1l_> done
<AlanBell> hi all
<AlanBell> can someone with sudo access on ubottu run an apt-get dist-upgrade at some point, quite a few updates to pull
<AlanBell> think that would be jussi or tsimpson
<AlanBell> or rclark (who?)
<AlanBell> rclark aka dendrobates
<bazhang> "accidentally removed all the kernels"
<bazhang> ruhroh
<Pici> oops
<Samurairm> HELLO I HAVE THE PROBLEM WHIT CAMSTUDIO
<Samurairm> escusme
<bazhang> Samurairm, not the right place
<Samurairm> escuse me
<Samurairm> this is the question gstreamr0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<Samurairm> error
<Pici> This is #ubuntu-ops, if you're looking for support please ask in #ubuntu
<bazhang> Samurairm, this is not the correct channel for that
<Samurairm> BUT?
<k1l> Samurairm: you know this is not a support channel. and since you have issues to behave in other support irc channels what about you try askubuntu or ubuntuforums or mailinglists?
<Samurairm> but
<Samurairm> ops
<bazhang> <jirido> Results for oerheks on Google:
<bazhang> thats annoying in the extreme
<Pici> ask them to turn it off or leaev?
<bazhang> did the first
<bazhang> PrisonerofAfghan> hello everyone
<bazhang> oy ve3y
<bazhang> -3
<genii> Heh. "<semitones> Hi it's me semitones!"
<Pici> rww: around?
<Pici> Anyone know if the retroispresto issue is resolved?
<ikonia> not as far as I'm aware
<ikonia> still banned as far as I can see
<Pici> I see "discussed recent behavior, agreed to leave chu alone, stop changing nick, tone it down a bit in general " in the BT, but that was over 10 days ago, I thought I remembered seeing recent discussion of it here.
<ikonia> that was an old ban
<ikonia> he used two differnt nicks to continue his behaviour
<ikonia> john something
<ikonia> got banned from #ubuntu #ubuntu-offtopic #xubuntu #ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> (I removed the #ubuntu-ops one to give him a chance to come back when he grew up)
<ikonia> http://ubottu.com/bans.cgi?sess=f9fb5e71a279b06abd1810d3eb1200d9
<Unit193> When he joined last night, he joined quite a few of the other channels from webchat.
<ikonia> arse
<Pici> ikonia: wrong link
<ikonia> expire that session
<ikonia> sorry]
<ikonia> Pici: totally
<ikonia> meant to do steventhehorse!~steventhe@ppp118-208-125-135.lns20.bne4.internode.on.net
<phunyguy> yeah I am not aware of the newest ban being resolved
<phunyguy> (retroispresto)
<ikonia> that still in place on his old IP
<phunyguy> so he is evading?
<ikonia> probably why he's using web chat
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> he was asked not to try to evade a day ago with his other nick
<ikonia> someone either needs to sort it out with him or also ban the IP for webchat mask
<phunyguy> I banned the webchat mask
<ikonia> fair enough
<phunyguy> He isn't really interested in resolving it.
<ikonia> no, hence why he makes idiot comments like "I need help fixing the floor"
<ikonia> and hit 4 other channels with the same attitude comaplining about #ubuntu after being banned
<ikonia> I just don't see value in these guys using the channels until they participate rather than just act up
<phunyguy> yeah.
<ikonia> I believe he may have some medical requirements to stablising from one of the other conversations I've seen him have
<ikonia> but it may be the wrong person
<phunyguy> I can't remember.... but sounds familiar.  Either way, not a good fit for the channels right now.
<phunyguy> He has mentioned medication recently so you may be correct
<Unit193> ikonia: Set an IP ban and it'll work on hostname and webchat.
<phunyguy> I thought that didn't work well on webchat
<ikonia> Unit193: there is an IP ban on him already
<phunyguy> ^
<ikonia> ahh it's because it's on the DNS name for the IP
<phunyguy> oh
<ikonia> rather than the actual IP
<Unit193> Right.
<ikonia> so 118.208.125.135 is needed
<phunyguy> so I am wrong?
<ikonia> updated offtopic too
<ikonia> phunyguy: I thought it was supposed to work but didn't see it work in this case
<ikonia> however Unit193 is write the ban is not on the IP but the DNS host name of the IP
<phunyguy> ikonia: no I mean that webhat and ip bans don't mix sometimes
<ikonia> it just happens to contain the ip details in it
<ikonia> easy to miss if not paying attention
<ikonia> phunyguy: does work if you set the IP
<phunyguy> okay...
<ikonia> I've fell into this trap before
<ikonia> be intersting to see if it works
<ikonia> worth mentioning if he comes back
<phunyguy> indeed
<phunyguy> I just thought it was a known bug
<ikonia> never seen that
<phunyguy> could be wrong... been wrong many times before, and will be wrong many more times,  :)
<ikonia> only time I've ever heard it fail is in the situation we've just discussed which is user error
<phunyguy> I know the one I just set handles all webchats from them, whether it be freenode or kiwiirc, etc
<phunyguy> because the ident is a hash of their IP
<ikonia> yeah, thats a fair point too, but it won't get the other non-web chat stuff, but it is a fair point and may want to put it back
<phunyguy> we will see if just the IP works first
<phunyguy> no sense in wasting a ban slot if it works.
<ikonia> be nicer if he'd get with the program a bit
<ikonia> then all the bans on him could go
<phunyguy> yep.  iirc he is very young also.
<phunyguy> 16?
<phunyguy> so he says
<ikonia> no idea
<ikonia> never seen an age on him
<Unit193> phunyguy: It's nice because it also works through hostmasks.
<Pici> Thanks for handling it, guys :)
<phunyguy> Unit193: yeah I just remember hearing some rumblings about it not working well for webchat users.
<Pici> Work is really distracting recently
<phunyguy> that's all.
<phunyguy> Pici: yeah blast that paycheck.
<phunyguy> :P
<phunyguy> how dare it get in the way of something that doesn't pay!
<Pici> I know!
<Pici> bazhang: looks like a distribution http://www.loculinux.org/
<ubottu> Glorfindel called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<cherrypopper> hi guys i don't know what i did wrong
<cherrypopper> i changed my nickname 3 times to accomodate people
<cherrypopper> !ops
<ubottu> Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> cherrypopper called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<k1l> what about you trolling and insulting in pms?
<cherrypopper> that's irrelevant
<cherrypopper> that's not on the channel
<cherrypopper> there's /ignore for that
<k1l> if you think that you just proved that you dont suit into the ubuntu community.
<k1l> now please leave. thanks
<cherrypopper> now, i did nothing to break the guidelines
<cherrypopper> you can't ban me because you don't like me
<cherrypopper> idiot
<hggdh> I agree with the ban
<cherrypopper> hggdh: on what grounds?
<k1l> first i didnt ban you on #ubuntu-offtopic. so you insulting me and stepping over the rules on #ubuntu didnt even touch the ban in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<k1l> now you still having offending nicknames and insulting me is again more proof that you dont fit with the ubuntu community. so please leave, the bans stay.
<phunyguy> hi
<cherrypopper> serously, how is this nick offensive?
<phunyguy> I agree with it as well.
<cherrypopper> what you need to do is man up and grow a pair of balls
<phunyguy> cherrypopper: are you retroispresto?
<cherrypopper> no, sorry
<phunyguy> okay.
<cherrypopper> sounds like a cool name though
<phunyguy> if there is nothing else we can do for you, please /part the channel.
<hggdh> cherrypopper: please leave the channel
<cherrypopper> i'm not leaving until i get unbanned
<cherrypopper> i did nothing to deserve the bans
<phunyguy> or you can get banned here.
<cherrypopper> i complied and changed my nicks
<phunyguy> you may discuss with the ircc if you feel mistreated.
<cherrypopper> what is that?
<cherrypopper> link please
<phunyguy> !appeal
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<phunyguy> also, you are not banned in #ubuntu-offtopic, unless you are referring to another IP/user.
<phunyguy> you were simply removed.
<cherrypopper> oh
<cherrypopper> thanks guys
<cherrypopper> you're nice
<phunyguy> you were never banned, unless you are evading
<cherrypopper> the other guy, k1l needs to grow a pair, but that's about it... later!
<phunyguy> are you evading?
<cherrypopper> i thought i was banned
<cherrypopper> but i guess i was removed
<cherrypopper> thanks a lot
<phunyguy> definitely retroispresto.
<hggdh> so now we wait...
<icefactory> what the fuck
<phunyguy> see?  right there.
<icefactory> how was my other nick offensive???
<phunyguy> you are not helping your cause.
<hggdh> indeed. I was going to say 2 minutes, and I would have lost
<icefactory> phunyguy: why did you ban me?
<phunyguy> let's take a different approach.... why do YOU think I banned you?
<hggdh> because you had been warned, and asked to change the nick to something else. You refused.
<phunyguy> or that.
<icefactory> i don't ask redundant questions
<icefactory> i was just changing it when you banned me
<icefactory> you didn't even give me time
<phunyguy> no, you were arguing with me, and that wasn't the first offensive nick.
<phunyguy> frankly we gave you enough of a chance.
<icefactory> how is cherry popper offensive?
<icefactory> http://gta.wikia.com/Cherry_Popper_Ice_Cream_Factory
<phunyguy> just because something is both offensive and not offensive doesn't make it any less offensive
<phunyguy> it's still offensive.
<icefactory> you make no sense
<phunyguy> okay.
<icefactory> how can something be offensive AND not offensive
 * hggdh wonders about wasting time
<phunyguy> also, the link you posted is to a fictional ice cream shop in a known-offensive game.
<phunyguy> so I stand by the ban.
<icefactory> what?
<icefactory> you get offended by grand theft auto???
<icefactory> fuck grow a pair you fucking retard
<hggdh> icefactory: please leave the channel
<icefactory> go fuck yourself
<hggdh> icefactory: you do realise that the IRCC will read the logs, do you not?
<icefactory> you do realize that at this point i don'
<icefactory> i don't give a fuck about being unbanned
<icefactory> so go fuck yourselves you fucking spineless cunts
#ubuntu-ops 2015-02-26
<valorie> what a pleasant person
<icefactory> i kno rite
<hggdh> icefactory: please leave the channel
<icefactory> no
<rww> IdleOne-, cprofitt: plz to identify to NickServ when you get a chance
<rww> and I suspect the other message I was about to send is about to become redundant
<phunyguy> thanks hggdh
<hggdh> I hate having to do this :-(
<phunyguy> heh
<phunyguy> "this" being the ban, or?
<hggdh> 'this' being banning someone
<phunyguy> ahh.
<phunyguy> yeah, but warranted in this case.  At least for a couple days anyway.
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (ddrk)
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (ddrk porn spam)
<ubottu> slooblack called the ops in #ubuntu (ddrk porn spam)
<elky> not sure where the spam bit was, but they're klined anyway
<rww> I'm not sure why cfhowlett thinks calling ops multiple times is going to work any better than calling it once.
<elky> maybe he was tapping his heels together while calling it
<tonyyarusso> I'm amused by two things with the guy with the offensive nicks earlier:  1) I didn't actually ban them from #u-o - it was just a remove.  2) It took them a grand total of 11 seconds to join this channel after the remove.  Obviously they were planning on it.
<elky> they usually are
<elky> not specific to that particular troll
<tonyyarusso> Well, the ones like this yes.  There are a lot of removes in #u-o that actually end up pleasantly.
<whac-a-retro> Hey
<whac-a-retro> I'm banned again?
<whac-a-retro> I wasn't when I woke up this morning before school
<whac-a-retro> I've been at school all day, so how could I have done anything wrong?
<Tm_T> whac-a-retro: hi, which channel we are talking about?
<whac-a-retro> #ubuntu-offtopic
<rww> @btlogin
<elky> what nick were you in under this morning?
<whac-a-retro> Same as I was now
 * rww ponders for a second, then sighs and just pulls up all -ot bans
<rww> whac-a-retro21:08:34*                <-- | whac-a-retro (76d07d87@gateway/web/freenode/ip.118.208.125.135) has quit (Quit: Page closed)
<rww> 21:10:34                  -- | Mode #ubuntu-offtopic [+b-o *!76d07d87@gateway/* phunyguy] by phunyguy
<rww> so that would be why.
<whac-a-retro> Why did phunyguy do that?
<rww> because there was another ban set on you that you were (presumably/hopefully accidentally) evading
<whac-a-retro> No. I wasn't evading anything!
<rww> specifically, the one set against the non-webchat version of your hostname
<elky> it's not like you didn't literally promise to do so
<whac-a-retro> I'm in webchat.freenode.net
<rww> We know.
 * whac-a-retro is confused
<rww> You got banned while not on webchat. You came back on webchat. You left on webchat. phunyguy noticed and banned you on webchat too.
<whac-a-retro> =/
<rww> or the more general form:
<rww> You got banned. You came back with a different hostname. We noticed. We banned that one too.
<whac-a-retro> Can I be unbanned?
<rww> Not by me. You're free to see if anyone else wants to.
<rww> (note for other ops: 66371 is the first ban, 66397 is the webchat ban, 66401 is the subsequent IP ban that covers both webchat and non-webchat)
<rww> (see also: 66330, 66143, 66142, 65940, 65938, 65903, 65711, 65435, 65362, 65361)
<elky> whoa that's a lot
<rww> hence my point of view on the matter
<whac-a-retro> elky can you unban me
<elky> whac-a-retro: no.
<whac-a-retro> elky: would the answer change if I waited a few days?
<elky> whac-a-retro: we've been trying to coach you to behave appropriately. we've outlined the problems with your nick changing more often than your socks. you have completely failed to learn.
<whac-a-retro> I'm willing to learn now
<elky> i doubt it. by the way, are you connected from your phone internet?
<whac-a-retro> No. I wouldn't try and evade a ban with phone internet, cause I know I'd just be banned from Freenode too
<elky> freenode_#ubuntu-ops_20150224.log:[10:15:06] <StevenTheHorse> I think I'm going to resort to using my phone with my phone's dynamic IP
<whac-a-retro> Yes, I said that. I didn't mean it. I'm a smart ass sometimes, but I'm not stupid.
<elky> then why did you join with webchat instead of your regular client?
<rww> log readers: this is the bit where you spam #freenode saying elky thinks webchat users are stupid
<whac-a-retro> Because I reinstalled OS X and hadn't downloaded Colloquy yet
<whac-a-retro> Welcome back Pici! Where'd you go?
<rww> his connection had a blip, hence the ping timeout right before it
<whac-a-retro> Okay. Thanks rww.
<k1l_> running irc as root and the "but it works on mint" phrases. well, that is not the qualification for proper support advices
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, SK|SonikkuUSA said: !mate is MATE is "the continuation of GNOME 2," a lightweight desktop environment that preserves the GNOME 2 desktop metaphor. See http://mate-desktop.org/ for more. For the official Ubuntu flavor with MATE, see !ubuntu-mate
<genii> !mate
<genii> Hm.
<Pici> Is ubuntu-mate official now?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, SK|SonikkuUSA said: !ubuntu-mate is Ubuntu MATE is a !flavor of Ubuntu that features the !MATE desktop environment. For more info or to download, see http://ubuntu-mate.org . This flavor supports the PowerPC architecture.
<k1l_> they plan for 15.04 and i saw some alpha isos, iirc
<IdleOne> Pici: not afaik ^^
<k1l_> they missed it very closely for 14.10 so imho 15.04 should be good. but popey was in the mate team afaik
<popey> its already being built on canonical infra
<popey> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-mate/daily-live/current/
<popey> which is about as official as it gets :)
<k1l_> :)
<k1l_> we have a confirmation (and congrats to the team)
<IdleOne> so not official
<popey> well 15.04 hasn't been released yet...
<IdleOne> right
<whac-a-retro> I want to be unbanned from #ubuntu-ot now please
<IdleOne> no.
<whac-a-retro> That's fine too. I'll ask somene else like rww said
<IdleOne> Why did you get banned anyway?
<whac-a-retro> Apparently "changing nicks" even though I've been on this one for days now...
<IdleOne> yeah, I don't think that was the only reason
<IdleOne> I think it would be best if you found yourself a different channel to go chat in
<genii> @btlogin
<popey> k1l_: IdleOne https://ubuntu-mate.org/blog/ubuntu-mate-vivid-beta1/ :)
<IdleOne> popey: yes, but Ubuntu doesn't release beta1 versions
<IdleOne> so why would a ubuntu-mate beta1 be official
<popey> oh jeez
<popey> forget it
<IdleOne> hehe
<popey> I'm not going to argue with you about this.
<IdleOne> I'm being pedantic I know
<popey> thats one word for it
<IdleOne> well that is the nice word for this channel.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-02-27
<iduck> elky how can i help you
<elky> by leaving.
<iduck> elky: how do you kline icesword forever?
<rww> iduck: we don't handle klines, talk to #freenode.
<iduck> elky: so youscared of he eats your dog bazhang , dont you
<iduck> chinese eat dogs
<whac-a-retro> I will ask once again. I would really like to be unbanned from #ubuntu-offtopic and I do strongly believe I will follow the guidelines
<rww> Three (or more?) #ubuntu-offtopic ops have said no so far. How many do you think would be a reasonable number to ask?
<whac-a-retro> I will be back tomorrow (Saturday) and I will see if anyone has changed their answers.
<rww> @mark whac-a-retro
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<rww> shame he didn't answer my question.
<rww> perhaps i will ask tomorrow.
<elky> shame it won't be saturday for most of us
<rww> it's friday, friday, gotta do ban resolution on friday
<elky> speaking of ban resolution, there's 4 new bans in here. bans in here should be short lived.
<rww> usually *
<whac-a-retro> Okay, thought this through a bit. If you're not going to unban me from #ubuntu-offtopic, then please unban me from #ubuntu and #xubuntu
<rww> @btlogin
 * rww fronws
<rww> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<rww> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<rww> @btlogin
<rww> hmph
<elky> whac-a-retro: why?
<whac-a-retro> So I can get support when I test the beta images
<elky> you don't need support for testing. you report the bugs and carry on with your osx
<whac-a-retro> Whatever
<rww> #ubuntu doesn't support beta images anyway
<whac-a-retro> I still use 14.04 and 14.10
<rww> so you use 14.04, 14.10, 15.04, OS X...
<rww> I'm surprised you find enough time in the day to get banned from three core channels.
<whac-a-retro> It's called VirtualBox
<whac-a-retro> Hint: I don't do my homework :P
<rww> perhaps you should start.
<rww> elky: ps, I'm an idiot
<rww> elky: can you guess why
<rww> ubottu ubottu@ubuntu/bot/ubottu :is messaging you, and you have umode +g.
<ubottu> rww: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rww> @btlogin
<rww> there we go
<rww> now, let's look at the #ubuntu and #xubuntu bans
<elky> that was him chasing someone around to harass them because he disagreed with being banned from here.
<whac-a-retro> ^
<whac-a-retro> ikonia, actually
<rww> sigh
<rww> why did you think that was a good idea?
<whac-a-retro> I didn't think it was a bad idea at the time, but I do now.
<rww> alrighty. so the ban discussion is going to stick to here if I unban you from #ubuntu?
<rww> (I don't have access to unban in #xubuntu)
<whac-a-retro> Yes
<rww> you're now unbanned from #ubuntu
<whac-a-retro> Did you unban the webchat or client?
<rww> both
<rww> i think
<rww> let me know if you can't join
<whac-a-retro> Not letting me join in ChatZilla
<rww> sec, there might be a third one I guess
<whac-a-retro> I'll try in client, brb
<rww> ... and bantracker just logged me out again
<rww> elky: i throw this one your way
<whac-a-retro> Nope
<Flannel> whac-a-retro: Try now
<rww> aha, there we go
<whac-a-retro> Thanks!
<rww> (can we not set three bans when one will do just fine >:(   )
<Flannel> rww: It's important to make things as difficult for ourselves whenever possible.
<rww> explains bantracker
<Flannel> rww: Otherwise, how would people know we're doing our jobs?
<tonyyarusso> rww: rbck is almost certainly the same person as Skype / Psyke a week ago.
<rww> ah, was wondering which known person it was
<rww> thanks
<tonyyarusso> The reference to "CP" is what tipped me off.  From there it was just a matter of grep and whois to confirm.
<Flannel> I prefer mv, myself.
<elky> tyrell: can we help with something?
<elky> i'm going to bed. someone keep eyes on loveyounigga/timberlegs in #u. they're also in #freenode asking the same thing and getting quite shirty
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu ActionParsnip just fireing random help at people again, no understanding of the help he's giving just cut and pasting from forums
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<popey> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<popey> @mark #ubuntu-touch _stuido evading ban
<ubottu> Error: Not in that channel
<popey> :(
<popey> FWIW I banned him twice now and he's back. have banned again for ban evasion, pm'ed to ask him to follow our guidelines
<Pici> popey: Is there a bot in #ubuntu-touch? do we want ubottu there?
<popey> ubot5 is in there
<popey> k1l_: fyi I have been talking to him for 30 mins in pm
<popey> getting him to read the guidelines and accept them.
<k1l_> i have been talking to him about 2 hours last time in pm. he was still thinking he would be helping when he asks the same questions over and over again and to underline that the ubuntu touch devs did several mistakes. i realy hope you could help him acting better on irc.
<popey> we'll see.
<k1l_> have him in pm too and all he does there is saying his behaviour was ironic and starts a rage about why you need an account to install apps. :/
<popey> Yeah, I have to keep coercing him back on topic
<popey> k1l_: he agrees, can you remove your bans?
<k1l_> yes
<popey> thanks
<k1l_> done
 * k1l_ crosses fingers
<popey> heh
<ikonia> hello whac-a-retro
<whac-a-retro> hi ikonia
<ikonia> what's up ?
<whac-a-retro> g4vr0che was in here?
<ikonia> no
<whac-a-retro> where?
<ikonia> what's up ?
<ikonia> what can we do for you ?
<whac-a-retro> oh, nothing just checking. Thanks for your time!
#ubuntu-ops 2015-02-28
<k1l> erm, what was it with retorpesto guy and #u?
<ikonia> just joined #ubuntu made a few pointless attempts at help, joined here and /parted
<ikonia> ooh he's back
<daftykins> rebbin ~sirocco@80.30.144.185 the "show gratis" spammer is back
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (fuki, nope but should be easily fixed.  reinstall grub)
<Flannel> what.
<phunyguy> Flannel: I think the bot misfired here.   Kinda weird.
<Flannel> yeah, ops call in here when he did !grub in #u
<phunyguy> not to mention the ( )
<phunyguy> or do those always happen
<phunyguy> oh I guess they do.
<phunyguy> :)
<phunyguy> @mark #kubuntu whac-a-retro willing to track me down from other channels to get 30 day ban in #ubuntu-offtopic lifted after 4 days... but with this user's history, that isn't the way it works.  This ban should stay firm.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> <THEEXPLOITED> root isnt username
<bazhang> what
<ikonia> he's quiet now
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (irn4l)
<ubottu> kostkon called the ops in #ubuntu (irn4l is a troll)
<bazhang> * whac-a-retro (~steven@ppp118-208-125-135.lns20.bne4.internode.on.net) has joined
<bazhang> #u
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, phre4k said: ubottu: hm, right, because the installer is totally not Ubuntu.
<ubottu> belkinsa called the ops in #ubuntu-women ()
#ubuntu-ops 2015-03-01
<ubottu> bekks called the ops in #ubuntu (backbox)
<ubottu> backbox called the ops in #ubuntu (bekks)
<ubottu> backbox called the ops in #ubuntu (elky)
<k1l_> * Arse_ (~Arse_@unaffiliated/arse/x-6693333)  was there some decision/opinion on that username? iirc there were some users complainng about that nick
<bazhang> <twiler> Windows 8 uses ASICs to assist it in booting up.
<bazhang> yeah no
<ikonia> twiler has been in before with nonsense
<bazhang> unless win8 is a auto*coin miner, then he's waaay wrong
<bazhang> not to mention offtopic
<ikonia> I'm trying to talk to him in private, so you can probably remove the ban
<ikonia> see if he gets it,
<bazhang> I am waiting on that
<bazhang> he was baiting for a long while, and this is not the first time, not by a long shot
<bazhang> that, and the total nonsense offtopic rambling with misinfo at that
<ikonia> can you remove the ban and let him back in
<ikonia> (please)
<bazhang> for more apologies?
<ikonia> he should stop now
<bazhang> done
<ikonia> ta
<bazhang> on a short leash however
<bazhang> <sameer-isa> thirdposition, #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> heads up
#ubuntu-ops 2016-02-29
<Jordan_U> Flannel: Can you keep an eye on NOTNICK? I need to leave IRC for a while for my own sanity and productivity but I don't want that "last warning" to be meaningless.
<Flannel> Jordan_U: Generally, yes.
<dax> and now they're quieted
<dax> got warnings from three or four different people
<dax> @comment 71569 persistent off-topic comments, despite multiple requests to stop, 7d
<ubottu> Comment added. 71569 will be removed after 1 week.
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<lotuspsychje> wwwbukolaycom host ~mIRCPro@78.164.222.32 query's users on #ubuntu join with the text: Hi come pls admin?
<jizzle> please unban me:@
<jizzle> i didnt mean to imply he was a faggot:@
<Jordan_U> jizzle: Do you recognise that using homophobic slurs is not acceptible in #ubuntu, for any reason?
<jizzle> i do now:O
<Jordan_U> jizzle: Good. Please take a look at the rest of our channel guidelines. If after reading them you agree to follow them as well, I will remove the ban.
<jizzle> whoever i called was definitely not a faggot, i will apologize to him:@
<Jordan_U> !guidelines | jizzle
<ubottu> jizzle: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<jizzle> tyty
<Jordan_U> jizzle: You didn't call anyone a "faggot" but you did use a homophobic slur, and implied that being gay is something negative. Calling someone in the channel that epithet would have been worse, but what you did alone is still unacceptable.
<jizzle> oh yeah lol
<jizzle> im definitely not a faggot, but yeah i wont call anyone a faggot anymore:3
<Jordan_U> jizzle: There is absolutely nothing wrong with being gay. If you have a different opionion on that, do not share it in #ubuntu (or here in #ubuntu-ops). And do not use that word again in any ubuntu channel for any reason.
<jizzle> ok!
<jizzle> pls unban.-.
<Jordan_U> jizzle: Have you read through our channel guidelines completely?
<jizzle> yes:O
<Jordan_U> jizzle: And you agree to follow them?
<jizzle> more or less
<jizzle> yes:@
<Jordan_U> jizzle: What does "more or less" mean?
<jizzle> i meant yes:O
<jizzle> as in i cant recite it byheart
<jizzle> but i read it:O
<Jordan_U> jizzle: Realize that it won't be as easy to get unbanned a second time.
<jizzle> ok!
<jizzle> unban pls:@
<Jordan_U> jizzle: Your ban has been removed.
<jizzle> ty:D
<jizzle> lmao
<Jordan_U> jizzle: Please part #ubuntu-ops unless you need something else addressed.
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo
<ubottu> Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Please run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then !pastebin the RESULTS.txt for us to use to help diagnose your problem.
<Jordan_U> Good thing about using the sourceforge link in that factoid: The page has clear download links and instructions on how to unpack the script to run it. Cons: It hasn't been maintained in a while. https://github.com/arvidjaar/bootinfoscript has many fixes, but no clear download link and the instructions start from already having downloaded the script.
<Jordan_U> Maybe I should put in a pull request to add github specific instructions to the README, but that seems a little odd as normally the source of a project is separate from the (one of many) places one downloads it from.
<genii> @comment 71578 Inappropriate link
<ubottu> Comment added.
<ubottu> mcphail called the ops in #ubuntu (Nixeo)
#ubuntu-ops 2016-03-01
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (x03 off-topic, profanity)
<Pici> !drown
<ubottu> Ubuntu is not vulnerable to the SSLv2 DROWN attack. Please see http://ubottu.com/y/drown and https://drownattack.com/ for more information.
<k1l_> every new security issue with its own name: people panic that ubuntu is insecure but will not run the updates anyway
<dax> i cared about that vulnerability for about 30 seconds then remembered we don't have SSLv2 on anything
 * DJones downloads 305Mb of updates
<DJones> I knew I should have switched the computer on in the last week
<Ubuntu-user> hello all, i just wanted to come in and say this is ben fitzpatrick from a few days back and I wanted to say. I did manage to install ubuntu on my pc solo and have no issues and thus i have realized that i was wrong in what i did and im sorry for how rude i was and would like my username benfitzpatrick unbanned per i feel i can be better and not troll like i did
<Ubuntu-user> see, i realize ubuntu is NOT hard as i thought and everyone was right, i overlooked it
<Ubuntu-user> so i just felt i mention this and see what you all feel on this
<Ubuntu-user> and i also realize there is NO need to be hand-held through linux
<Pici> Oh, well I was about to say something, but this makes it easier.
<Pici> @mark ubuntu-user
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<popey> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<popey> @bitlogin
<popey> bah
<popey> @btlogin
<bynarie> hi guys, i was trying to see if my ban has been removed yet
<bynarie> for #ubuntu
<wxl> bynarie: you could try to join :)
<dax> bynarie: irclogs/freenode/#ubuntu-ops/#ubuntu-ops-2016-02-28.log:2016-02-28 20:39:06     <+Jordan_U>     bynarie: Your bans have been removed.
#ubuntu-ops 2016-03-02
<bynarie> thank you
<elky> bynarie: anything else you need from here?
<bynarie> no im sorry, leaving now
<Pici> I'm considering banning daftykins for his 'advice'
<Pici> <?bunjee> daftykins - what happens if python is removed?
<Pici> <daftykins> bunjee: you no longer have python.
<Pici> user then thinks its okay to remove the python package.
<Pici> thoughts?
<IdleOne> answer is misleading indeed
<IdleOne> probably break half of the system
<IdleOne> the other half will just go toes up
<Jordan_U> Pici: I think that a discussion in PM would help more than a ban, which seems not quite appropriate. Unless this is part of a pattern with daftykins.
<phunyguy> Jordan_U, it's a pattern, and any discussions in PM turn pretty sour.
<phunyguy> I've been down this road before.
#ubuntu-ops 2016-03-03
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, cluelessperson said: ubottu, The software is ubuntu based.
<chu> dax: You around?
<dax> a bit
<chu> blitz is getting redirected to ubuntu-unregged when he tries to join.
<chu> Err, join #u-o that is
<dax> blitz isn't identified to nickserv
<chu> Thanks
<blitz> heyo dax I'm banned ;_;
<blitz> from u-ot
<chu> Nah man, you're just not identified to nickserv ^^
<blitz> oh derp
<blitz> I thought I identified
<dax> ta da
<blitz> it's been a long day
<chu> You wouldn't be banned.
<blitz> quassel kept telling me I was banned, it's a dirty liar
<bazhang> <ubuntu704>
<bazhang> say it aint so
<bazhang> <JNSamuel> lol wtf did they do to ubuntu, what a mess.
<bazhang> the return of limcore
<k1l_> <adeon_> can BTRFS be used in raid over the network?
<k1l_> raid over the network?
#ubuntu-ops 2016-03-04
<k1l> <MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  i wonder why you always have so many technicéal issues nobody has ever seen
 * k1l wonders too
<linuxlove> hello
<linuxlove> k1l,why did you muted me?
<linuxlove> because i need to help?
<k1l> hi muted you in #ubuntu because you didnt show any intention on wanting technical support. you just wanted to rant about linux, ubuntu and the volunteers that help in #ubuntu
<linuxlove> k1l, excuse me
<k1l> after my last warning to only use #ubuntu for technical support you said: linuxlove> k1l, we are just chatting
<linuxlove> could you remove muted please?
<k1l> have you read the guidelines?
<k1l> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<linuxlove> i know
<linuxlove> do you remove muted or i have to go to other channels?
<dax> are you going to chat offtopic in #ubuntu any more?
<linuxlove> i said excuse me for that action
<k1l> linuxlove: if you want to use #ubuntu you need to stick to the guidelines. they mention that "just chatting" is not suitable for #ubuntu
<linuxlove> i said excuse me for public chat
<dax> linuxlove: that doesn't answer my question. in the future, are you going to continue being offtopic or are you going to follow rules
<linuxlove> just remove muted
<dax> just answer question
<linuxlove> i dont continue to offtopic
<linuxlove> i follow rules
<linuxlove> what should i do nw?
<dax> linuxlove: I have removed your mute in #ubuntu.
<linuxlove> dax, thanks
<dax> @mark linuxlove
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2016-03-05
<dax> k1l_: (he just got k-lined for doing it all over the place, if you care)
<k1l_> bantracker is full of him
<dax> unsurprised
<popey> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<popey> @btlogin
<Bdayboy> I know you are here
<Bdayboy> I think one of your admin is an hacker
<meurth> I was redirected here from #ubuntu-offtopic.
<meurth> It's because I said the a-word isn't it.
<IdleOne> the word alone was not the reason
<Tm_T> I have to confess
<Tm_T> I'm a hacker
<k1l_> do we need a !factoid for the google chrome issue because they kicked the 32bit repo?
<k1l_> sudo sed -i -e 's/deb http/deb [arch=amd64] http/' "/opt/google/chrome/cron/google-chrome"   and    sudo sed -i -e 's/deb http/deb [arch=amd64] http/' "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list"    will fix the issue
<dax> on amd64 only, I take it
<k1l_> well yes. on 32bit OS they dont have anything left.
<elky> today in things never change, mrdeb.
<bazhang> <mrdeb> what if someone has problem reading
<bazhang> hah!
<bazhang> he gets an insta answer, refuses it point blank
<dax> k1l_: voyzrd (~furt@36-230-23-59.dynamic-ip.hinet.net) k-lined
<k1l_> dax: justified
#ubuntu-ops 2016-03-06
<k1l_> if anyone is wondering, i am clearing some old bans and mutes
<Unit193> \o/
<Unit193> Nice job.
<k1l_> *some of my old bans
<k1l_> ubottu seems to forget i used a duration when setting the bans
<ubottu> k1l_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Unit193> k1l_: Did you add it in with the comment or with @duration directly?
<k1l_> i am using @comment number blah, 1w
<k1l_> and when i test it with @duration number i get the correct output
<Unit193> Try it with @duration and don't add it in with the comment.
<k1l_> and i think it works for durations set to some short timeframe. like one week. but after that it gets forgotten.
<elky> is that domain not registered anymore
<elky> ?
<k1l_> you mean fuck.jews.nazi.net
<k1l_> ?
<elky> yes.
<k1l_> i dont know but a troll joining with that domain again will be easy to spot.
<k1l> steamerstan (62186fc7@gateway/web/cgi-irc/kiwiirc.com/ip.98.24.111.199) trying with the 3rd nick now while beeing muted on the ip. but totally not trolling
<bazhang> <spooky__> shuttlesworth'll get mad if i use clang instead of gcc
<valorie> lol
<valorie> mark is all about that gcc boosting, yeah
#ubuntu-ops 2017-02-27
<steven> oi guys, u got a spammer (invving) in #ubuntu who pm'd me (and I guess others) asking stupid questions
<steven> insulting ppl, just letting u guys know
<dax> steven: Just saw this, looks like they /quit in the meantime. Let us know if they come back.
<Fuchs> dax: also see #freenode :)
<steven> sure thing
<dax> Fuchs: *nod*
<steven> eh Fuchs you are in here as well
<steven> damn stalker
<Fuchs> s/lker/ffer/
#ubuntu-ops 2017-02-28
<lotuspsychje> morning guys, seems like ubottu is down in #ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> just letting you know
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (thegame kick/ban request)
<k1l_> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<k1l> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu RxMcDonald trolling questions - other users he does this with other questions on a regular basis
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<k1l> <RxMcDonald> Hello, anyone can help me increase the amount of Ubuntu inside of my CPU?
<k1l> its him again
<genii> k1l: Is this the guy that wanted to turn off some of his CPUs?
<k1l> yes
<k1l> he is trolling with that since weeks now
<ikonia> he's in irssi - he knows about computers
<ikonia> he's playing dumb in the other channels
<ikonia> he's making sure his irssi setup doesn't join channels without the cloak,
<ikonia> it's %101 trolling
<k1l> honestly he is trolling since weeks with that "how can i put more ubuntu into my cpu". but since we seem to have a "dont provoke trolls" policy now, i did not ban or kick.
<ikonia> it's fine, it's confirmed now
<ikonia> he's just gone from zero skill to fully understanding IRC, networking, IP and hiding them with cloaks in 15 seconds
<dax> @btlogin
<k1l> violencechildren> fuck you guys
<k1l> what a welcome hello
<genii> Yep
#ubuntu-ops 2017-03-02
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (Chiuoi)
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (Satyam2345 flooded at 6h32)
#ubuntu-ops 2017-03-03
<k1l> <tivopin> You lied
<k1l> i guess he keeps looking for trouble
<elky> context?
<k1l> <tivopin> Stupid amerikan vote trump a Russian spy
<k1l> that was him shortwhile before and i told him #ubuntu is for technical support only.
<elky> ah so the "he lied" is probably about jeff sessions
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (Allen_Oaks bad news)
<k1l_> @mark #ubuntu RadiantNova
<k1l> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<k1l> @mark #ubuntu RadiantNova
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<k1l> !rollinghwe is <reply>Since the release of 16.04.2 the Setup for the HWE Kernel has changed. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/RollingLTSEnablementStack
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, k1l said: !rollinghwe is <reply>Since the release of 16.04.2 the Setup for the HWE Kernel has changed. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/RollingLTSEnablementStack
<dax> @whoami
<ubottu> rww
<dax> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<dax> ubottu: rollinghwe is <reply> Since the release of 16.04.2, the setup for the !HWE kernel has changed. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/RollingLTSEnablementStack
<ubottu> I'll remember that, dax
#ubuntu-ops 2017-03-04
<bazhang> heads up on insiad
<bazhang> B105PH3RE>has his support advice been useful, or spotty
#ubuntu-ops 2017-03-05
<k1l_> @mark #ubuntu FireBeard
<k1l> @mark #ubuntu FireBeard
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<k1l> ok, looking into bantracker i think that this incident was to be expected
<hggdh> yeah
<bazhang> double alis'd!
<bazhang> almost worse than emacs squared
<bazhang> the beatles foresaw this: koo koo ka chu : I am the emacs man
<chu> :D
#ubuntu-ops 2018-02-26
<nicebu> uh oh all fuckfaced elite is here
<nicebu> so how is it going ubunto kids
<nicebu> just for logs: https://pastebin.com/nmdRUY6h   -   dax aka rww aka ro aka pweh aka rw aka dax_ doxed  Robert William Wall robert@rww.name robertlikesturtles@gmail.com freenode operator ubuntu
<nicebu> just for logs: https://pastebin.com/nmdRUY6h   -   dax aka rww aka ro aka pweh aka rw aka dax_ doxed  Robert William Wall robert@rww.name robertlikesturtles@gmail.com freenode operator ubuntu
<ubottu> leftyfb called the ops in #ubuntu (martin___)
<ubottu> leftyfb called the ops in #ubuntu (oeji2j)
#ubuntu-ops 2018-02-28
<hggdh> @mark #ubuntu phormulate came in, asked a question, got no answer, swore & /part-ed
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2018-03-01
<ubottu> BillD73 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> Denisi called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> nacc called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2018-03-02
<bazhang> Neo4, hi
<Neo4> hi
<Neo4> what is here?
<bazhang> Neo4, you said you can reset your modem to get around bans in #ubuntu
<Neo4> and?
<bazhang> Neo4, thats not the right thing to do
<Neo4> you gave me ban and I next day wake up and on modem and debanned
<bazhang> Neo4, we banned you for a reason
<Neo4> bazhang: it's not my problem, I have dynamic IP
<bazhang> Neo4, and resetting your IP address to get around it is not acceptable
<chu> From: https://freenode.net/policies "... we ask that such bans be respected and note that ban evasion may result in a network ban."
<Neo4> big Ukrainian VPN protected all users from steal data and be determined in network
<bazhang> Neo4, take #ubuntu off your autojoin list
<Neo4> you can give me everyday new ban if will see me in channel :)
<Neo4> bazhang: How I will know I lost ban without outoload?
<Neo4> I thought I didn't have ban on next day
<bazhang> Neo4, come here to get it removed, if and when you are capable of following the channel policies
<Neo4> I didn't violate nothing
<Neo4> policy, you cannot ban me
<Neo4> :)
<bazhang> Neo4, sure you did, that was the original ban, then you have ban evaded many times since then
<Neo4> How? I thought you gave me ban on one day, and all rest days I was able to go there because I thougt I'm already not banned
<Neo4> doesn't matter, anyway I didn't write in channel anything
<bazhang> no
<Neo4> bazhang: I don't write in channel, why you are worry?
<bazhang> you wont be in the channel
<Neo4> bazhang: doesn't matter, I am or not, I won't write there anything :)
<Neo4> enough speak about nothing :)
<bazhang> Neo4, when you are there, you think it's ok/funny to give nonsense answers
<Neo4> it was joke and only once
<bazhang> it's not
<Neo4> and in general that wasn't nonsense answer
<Neo4> I gave answer Like I could
<bazhang> dont worry Neo4 you are still banned, so we don't need to worry about that now
<Neo4> bazhang: I will silence not, only ask question without answers
<Neo4> bazhang: tomorrow I on again modem and wont ban, because get new IP
<hggdh> Neo4: Please don't.
<Neo4> bazhang: you need ban or my nickname or ISP Ukraine
<Neo4> I use main ISP in Ukraine
<Neo4> bazhang: anyway I won't there write something or answer, only might be ask something and nothing else, Don't worry about my presence bro :)
<bazhang> thanks for coming here to chat Neo4 , the ban stands,
<Neo4> bazhang: I give me it for nothing, I helped guy and got ban. As usual
<Neo4> silence is gold
<Neo4> :)
<hggdh> Neo4: OK. Given we cannot reach an understanding, please be aware you are banned from #ubuntu for now.
<hggdh> Neo4: please, now, /part this channel
<Neo4> what means "/part this channel"?
<Neo4> hggdh: leave?
<hggdh> Neo4: yes
<Neo4> ok :)
#ubuntu-ops 2019-02-25
<ubottu> PottyTheShitter called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<PottyTheShitter> !ops
<ubottu> Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> PottyTheShitter called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<PottyTheShitter> yo
<niko> PottyTheShitter: do you need a break from irc ?
<PottyTheShitter> you threatning me bitch?
<PottyTheShitter> k line!
 * genii sighs
<hggdh> oh tempora, oh mores
#ubuntu-ops 2019-02-27
<Pici> bots should be returning
<hggdh> Pici: "ubottu: failed to get op in #ubuntu" (as reported on #u-ops-monitor). Is it an issue, or is all kosher?
#ubuntu-ops 2019-03-01
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (SudoBash seems not understand offtopic)
<ubottu> yvyz called the ops in #ubuntu (SudoBash is causing serious issues)
#ubuntu-ops 2019-03-02
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (PtxDK6 spam)
#ubuntu-ops 2019-03-03
<ubottu> In ubottu, tomreyn said: !ddebs is <reply> Debugging symbol packages (ending in '-dbgsym') are available in a separate !APT repository at ddebs.ubuntu.com - more info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debug%20Symbol%20Packages
#ubuntu-ops 2020-02-24
<sarnold> ptah in #ubuntu has been .. annoying, for a while now. it's probably time to +q or +b him
<sarnold> apparnetly he's been annoying in ##linux today as well
<sarnold> thanks
 * dax takes a look
<dax> low SNR ratio, one on-topic question today
<dax> gonna keep an eye on and +q if they carry on with their current stuff
<dax> reliable report of them PMing crap to someone for talking in #ubuntu, banned
<dax> @comment 79775 offtopic nonsense, PM nonsense, 30d
<ubottu> Comment added. 79775 will be removed after 1 month.
#ubuntu-ops 2020-02-25
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-devel, rbasak said: !dmb-ping is tsimonq2, rafaeldtinoco, slashd, teward, sil2100, ddstreet, rbasak: DMB ping
<hggdh> !dmb-ping
<ubottu> ddstreet, rafaeldtinoco, rbasak, sil2100, slashd, teward, tsimonq2: DMB ping
<hggdh> ah, JackFrost already did it
<teward> yep they did
<teward> (this also pings me heheheh)
<teward> hggdh: they did that in -devel shortly after Robie entered their command :P
<hggdh> teward: ack, saw after
<teward> cool :)
#ubuntu-ops 2020-02-26
<ubottu> In ubottu, Eickmeyer said: !rt is <reply> The RT kernel is the Linux kernel with special realtime patches applied. It is not available in Ubuntu. See also !lowlatency and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/RealTimeKernel
<ubottu> In ubottu, Eickmeyer said: !lowlatency is <reply> The lowlatency kernel is a special Ubuntu kernel build with modifications, such as realtime preemption, for systems which require low latency when communicating with some hardware, such as some Audio devices. Included with Ubuntu Studio by default.
<Eickmeyer> ^Just refining some stuff.
<dax> !rt is <reply> The RT kernel is the Linux kernel with special realtime patches applied. It is not available in Ubuntu. See also !lowlatency and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/RealTimeKernel
<ubottu> But rt already means something else!
<dax> !no, rt is <reply> The RT kernel is the Linux kernel with special realtime patches applied. It is not available in Ubuntu. See also !lowlatency and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/RealTimeKernel
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !no, lowlatency is <reply> The lowlatency kernel is a special Ubuntu kernel build with modifications, such as realtime preemption, for systems which require low latency when communicating with some hardware, such as some Audio devices. Included with Ubuntu Studio by default.
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<Eickmeyer> Thanks, dax! You're the best. :)
<hggdh> @comment 79778 too aggressive
<ubottu> Comment added.
#ubuntu-ops 2020-02-27
<krytarik> Eickmeyer: Would you agree that on !lowlatency, "Audio" be made lowercase and "build" → "built"?  The latter of course depends on which way you want to say it.
<genii> !lowlatency
<ubottu> The lowlatency kernel is a special Ubuntu kernel build with modifications, such as realtime preemption, for systems which require low latency when communicating with some hardware, such as some Audio devices. Included with Ubuntu Studio by default.
<genii> "kernel build" is the correct terminology. the A in audio could stand to be lowercosed though
<JackFrost> Indeed.
<Eickmeyer[m]> krytarik, genii : It was a copy/paste for the most part. :P
<Eickmeyer[m]> ls
<Eickmeyer[m]> wrong window... heh
<Eickmeyer[m]> !lowlatency is <reply> The lowlatency kernel is a special Ubuntu kernel build with modifications, such as realtime preemption, for systems which require low latency when communicating with some hardware, such as some audio devices. Included with Ubuntu Studio by default.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, Eickmeyer[m] said: !lowlatency is <reply> The lowlatency kernel is a special Ubuntu kernel build with modifications, such as realtime preemption, for systems which require low latency when communicating with some hardware, such as some audio devices. Included with Ubuntu Studio by default.
<genii> ubottu: lowlatency is <reply> The lowlatency kernel is a special Ubuntu kernel build with modifications, such as realtime preemption, for systems which require low latency when communicating with some hardware, such as some audio devices. Included with Ubuntu Studio by default.
<ubottu> But lowlatency already means something else!
<genii> ubottu: no lowlatency is <reply> The lowlatency kernel is a special Ubuntu kernel build with modifications, such as realtime preemption, for systems which require low latency when communicating with some hardware, such as some audio devices. Included with Ubuntu Studio by default.
<ubottu> I'll remember that genii
<Eickmeyer[m]> genii: As a channel op, do I have the ability to edit that too?
<genii> Not unless you get added to the list of editors, I believe
 * genii glances over at JackFrost
<JackFrost> Correct.
<Eickmeyer[m]> Ok, good to know. :)
